# Share your LATEST SS ride...Pics and words



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just thought I'd start a new thread to share our SS rides.

Today mine was just a quick 10 miler after a week on the road for work. I ride 1.5 miles on desert roads from my house right into the Sonoran Preserve in N. Scottsdale. It's not crazy technical or major climbing, but miles and miles of single track on loose over hard crushed granite and sand. Just a lot of FUN on a SS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Early morning ride around local trails. Was pretty wet and fell off on a log.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harshmellow (Oct 24, 2013)

*East Lake to Bend*

Rode from East Lake to Bend ~40 miles. The family dropped me off at East Lake and I got a proper start at sea level (6400 ft).








\

Another view of the lake from the rim.










From here I climbed a bit higher to the Swamp Wells trail and descended the opposite side and down the mountain towards Bend. No more pictures as I focused on getting home before dark.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Latest SS ride
Did my first SS MTB race today 
Fire on The Rim in Pine, AZ 
15 mile SS open.

15 miles 2400 feet climbing 
Took 2nd place. 
Had a blast.

Sorry Np pics pic of the actual ride (yet) 
just my Podium (Trek shirt)


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

I like the idea of this thread.










Picture was taken at a less dramatic spot in the woods during a 62k ride after 2 weeks without riding. Was fun. Next time I will take a few shots of the more exciting parts of the trails.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Reviving the LBS "SS Tuesdays" now that the hottest part of the summer is behind us First real ride on my Gnarvester, now that it is set up SS.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Did just shy of 25 miles today, mainly country roads to build up a map missing the main roads out.

Weather looked trouble for the first 10 then the sun put an appearance in.



















Single speeding fat lad


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

CX ride last night on some local gravel.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Lockhart Basin out & back in Moab. From Horrah pass to hwy 211 & return.

It was like white rim's evil twin brother. Kicked my ass. 95 degree day, ~98 miles, lots of sand and a fair amount of HAB. Looked like I had enough water at halfway point.....then quickly ran out with 30 miles left and no one around. Definitely suffered from pretty severe heat exhaustion/dehydration for the last hour, feeling nauseous/faint, exerting any energy pedaling uphill made me feel like I was gonna pass out so I walked a lot. Got back to the truck and my head felt like it was swelling up, still not sure what that meant....but I don't think it's good.

would not recommend that shitty trail, ever.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just took the geared bike out for a ride today. My legs are much more knackered than if I was on the SS. Far less coasting.
90% pedaling vs 60-70% on the single speed.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Been on a road trip for a week and did 3 days of riding in Aspen, CO at 8000', then 2 days in Moab, UT at 5000'.:thumbsup: Missed my SS, so got out for a quick 13 miler this morn on the plus tires. Kind of nice to be back down at 2400':thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

nomit said:


> Lockhart Basin out & back in Moab. From Horrah pass to hwy 211 & return.
> 
> It was like white rim's evil twin brother. Kicked my ass. 95 degree day, ~98 miles, lots of sand and a fair amount of HAB. Looked like I had enough water at halfway point.....then quickly ran out with 30 miles left and no one around. Definitely suffered from pretty severe heat exhaustion/dehydration for the last hour, feeling nauseous/faint, exerting any energy pedaling uphill made me feel like I was gonna pass out so I walked a lot. Got back to the truck and my head felt like it was swelling up, still not sure what that meant....but I don't think it's good.
> 
> would not recommend that shitty trail, ever.


Dude, that's BRUTAL!


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll play. This Sunday I came into this section where 2 trails join together a little bit on the hot side and had to bail before I made friends with the stumps and logs. I leaned right, but the bike wanted to go straight.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Not my latest ride, but the last one I took a a picture


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Had me time today, so I made the 80 mile drive to White Clay, Delaware
to get a good single speed ride in









yup made it through














Nice bridges through out 








Club plug


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

25km and 719m in 1:47hr

Wrong choice of front end though. Squish was needed...









29" wheels would have been nice too.

I like the Giant Contact AL bar ends. Flat top, good length, nice thumb groove on the end. The shape fits well seated and standing.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

No pics, because dark, but last night I did a Super Moon Eclipse ride. Eerie as it kept getting darker and darker....


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Took these in August 2007..


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

bankofdad said:


> Had me time today, so I made the 80 mile drive to White Clay, Delaware
> to get a good single speed ride in
> 
> View attachment 1018102
> ...


What is MTBing in Delaware like? I have family in Lewes but I remember it being so flat!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Awshucks said:


> What is MTBing in Delaware like? I have family in Lewes but I remember it being so flat!


White clay is rolly, smooth and FAST. Great riding. Its a couple hrs north of Lewes, near the PA border.

I took my SS out for the first time since a 45 mile race the last weekend of August thanks to a crazy schedule in September. It was my first ever ride with a suspension fork, and also the first ride since going tubeless 4 years ago that I had to put a tube in. Clearly suspension is for the birds


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Awshucks, White Clay is not flat, it has hills but no major climbs, the park has 3 sections and all are a blast to ride, you should make it a point to ride it. Youtube has lots of videos to give you a good feel of the trails.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

My latest was my 6th in a row VT50 on Sunday. 25th out of 27 singlespeeders and the second oldest at 53. Beat my best time by 25 minutes. Gorgeous day in VT. Only picture I took was just about to pull out of the parking lot afterwards.


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

Latest SS ride is over 2 weeks ago due to problems/concerns with my fork. 

I did a ride around Mt. Bachelor from my house in Bend only to rip a sidewall on the lava at mile ~65 so that last 15 miles were on pavement. Went back a day later to complete the weekend with about 130 miles/13,000 feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just another SS Tuesday from LBS. Just a chunky 14 miler with 1k in climbing. Sunday, I did a 21 mile 1400 ft climbing SS ride, but no pics with an average speed of 10.6 mph.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

economatic said:


> Latest SS ride is over 2 weeks ago due to problems/concerns with my fork.
> 
> I did a ride around Mt. Bachelor from my house in Bend only to rip a sidewall on the lava at mile ~65 so that last 15 miles were on pavement. Went back a day later to complete the weekend with about 130 miles/13,000 feet. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1018833


DAMN!!! I feel so insufficient after reading that...


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

MTB Pilot said:


> Just another SS Tuesday from LBS. Just a chunky 14 miler with 1k in climbing. Sunday, I did a 21 mile 1400 ft climbing SS ride, but no pics with an average speed of 10.6 mph.
> View attachment 1018836
> 
> View attachment 1018837
> ...


What gearing are you running?

Great rides by the way!


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

From this morning, riding my Unit at Bonelli Park in San Dimas, CA. 
Beautiful park and extensive trail system but I think "Bonelli" must translate as "brutal" in rigid ss lingo


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> DAMN!!! I feel so insufficient after reading that...


That was about the time I got in trouble with my special lady friend for all the riding I was doing. She asked "Don't you want to do anything but ride your bike?" I don't understand the question. :lol:

But seriously, most of the trails are very SS friendly so it wasn't that bad. There's only one climb where I _had _to walk the bike for an extended distance and everything else was manageable.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

My SS ride, on its way to a second place in an 8 hour solo race, last weekend.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

A Monday Not Planned Ride.
Mine is the Black one
IMG_20150928_123826600 by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## 1x1rider (Mar 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MattNorv said:


> What gearing are you running?
> 
> Great rides by the way!


32x20(or 19) on the Gnarvester 29+ and 32x18 on the Pivot Les SS:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*First 6hr Solo last weekend*

Condition were crap though.

Starting out


Midway (and after washing the bike and myself off once)


Aftermath after getting hosed off again


----------



## titusracer (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey me too!!!















3rd Place in Solo 6 Hour Singlespeed class

What a nasty day. But still fun. Two wheel drifting almost all day on the Ikons.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

titusracer said:


> Hey me too!!!
> 
> 3rd Place in Solo 6 Hour Singlespeed class
> 
> What a nasty day. But still fun. Two wheel drifting almost all day on the Ikons.


Nice work man!!! It was nasty, but still fun at times too. I got 5th.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

SS race in Texas. First time on the trail and was over geared, but still had fun.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Needed to post this to remind myself the nasty, wet weather doesn't last forever.

40 mile ride on mostly flat terrain.


----------



## brettex (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is a couple pics from my ride earlier this morning.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Last ride:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had this frame sitting in my closet for 5 months, finally got it built up.

Chainline is a couple mm off, gearing is a bit short and its more like an "almost-magic" gear but its good enough to test if the frame is too noodly. It doesn't seem to be, I'll probably order an eccentric axle for the rear hub this week


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Went for a gentle ride with my daughter yesterday, making the most of the warm day. Comparatively flat around really but pretty rolling. Did about 10 miles or so which was enough for her for now. Few stops to enjoy the countryside and look at stuff. Lots of track round here although most are technically footpaths. Not many people on them generally, head out a bit and can ride for hours without seeing anyone walking. Generally they're like this or more overgrown, this one is quite well used. Ideal SS country!


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

Another failed attempt at an 80ish mile ride around a volcano. 3 weeks ago I ripped the sidewall on the rear tire, yesterday the braking surface on one of the front pads fell off. Thanks Shimano. 

Still was a great ride with 45 trail miles and 20 on the pavement. And I rode with a pro road racer for a bit...until he destroyed me on a climb.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

^ That's some rock garden!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I had all the intentions of getting up before the sun and heading out to get a long ride in. Really wanted to avoid the warm temps. However when the alarm went off, I realized I had only got about 3.5 hours of sleep, and I know from previous experience that this was not gonna be a good thing.

So I slept in and took off right at sunrise. Bit different than usual...biggest difference is the number of people out once the sun comes up.

Rolled out and enjoyed the cool temps. At one point, I almost thought I should turn back and grab my arm warmers. Nah....it's supposed to warm to the mid/high 80's later...and I don't wanna have to carry them all day.

Cruised through the lower road in Oaks and out so Santiago Canyon. Lots of road riders out. Just took it easy. Dropping down Dump Hill to Irvine Lake as really brisk.

Same thing when i got to Blackstar...so many cars, and a couple of big groups of riders getting ready to head out. Rolled on and passed lots of hikers. Caught and passed some other groups of riders on the way up. Still just cruising....wasn't feeling great. Made it up to Beeks' and it was warming up already. Started to 2nd guess heading out to Eagle Rd.









Kept on going, up to the Doplar Ball and looked up to see what was ahead of me.....Main Divide gains 1000' in about 2.5 miles









Temps were still warming up, and I was a bit worried that it may get really toasty out there.









Dropped down to Pleasants Peak....thought about doing extra credit and bagging the peak...maybe next time.









First time I had been past Pleasants Peak since VQ last year. Main Divide was in better shape than I expected. Lots of new barriers have been put up at all the short cuts/up and overs/ cut acrosses. Kinda sucks...cause there is one that I usually used. Oh, well.

Continued on.....









About 6.5 miles or so across Main Divide, you finally get to Eagle Rd. Was curious as to whether or not there was a Forest Closure sign up there. Seems as thought the FS is preparing to put gates up....there was some brushing being done just before Eagle Rd. Once I stopped, you could hear in the distance the sound of chainsaws going. Someone was doing some work out there.

To answer the question, yes there is a sign posted....









Before dropping down, could see a motorcycle coming across Main Divide in the closure area.....dumbass.









This would be only the second time I have descended Eagle Rd. Remembered it was a ways down and mostly an abandoned fire road that has grown back to singletrack....similar to STT or the upper sections of Harding.









Heading down, it was definitely getting warmer. I also knew that there was a bypass to look for since the actual road dead ends into private property. Missed it and pedal back up a little bit to get to it. Got on the bypass and took the wrong line....ended up at the top of a very steep, very loose chute. Since I was solo, and the Ardent Race on the SS is pretty worn out, I chose to walk it.

A few miles of road riding gets me back to the trailhead at Skyline Dr. Quick stop for a water refill...it was 10:30 and it was pretty toasty. Not the way I wanted to climb Skyline. Started pedaling up, and to my surprise, it was kinda quiet....odd...Skyline in like Whiting/Aliso, there is always a million people out there. Maybe they were smart and avoided the heat. A little ways up the breeze began to blow....sweet relief. Actually felt pretty good heading up. About 45 mins later I reached the top. Decision time....bail and head down Blackstar, or continue right and head out to Sierra Peak as planned.....what do you think???










So I chose to stay on the intended route....made the right turn and started the undulating road out to Sierra Peak. Nice and breezy out there...temps were actually pretty cool. Still haven't seen anyone else. Made it up to the Heli-pad as extra credit. Out there all by myself......until, the second I whip it out to take a leak...another rider comes rolling up....on cue.










Got out to Sierra Peak, sent my wife a text to let here know I was running behind and where I was, then I was off and down Coal Cyn. I had done this 2 weeks ago, but it was at night. The ruts were a bit different in the sunlight....only had 1 "Oh Sh!t" moment. Otherwise, made it down without incident.

A bit of pavement on SART, then the bike path to Weir Cyn. Made my normal stop at Circle K for a snack....didn't need it, but I like to treat myself on these long rides. Refilled the bottles and began the climb back to Weir Cyn. Thunder Mtn Trail needs some TLC...but at least there was a breeze and shade. Crested over the top and dropped into Weir Cyn. Looking at the elevation stats, I knew I was gonna have to do some more extra credit to meet the goal....so i did an extra lap around Weir Cyn before going back up into Oaks. Started climbing up Deer Trail...once again, the park was dead...no traffic. Didn't stop at the top, just rolled through and down Barham Ridge. Still needed some extra credit, so dropped down the technical side of Goat, then clmbed back up. Down Chutes....no traffic.

Quick stop in Irvine Park for water, then a quick loop around Horseshoe Loop. Down Santiago Creek Trail down the Dam Hill and headed home. Of course back on Santiago Creek Bike Path was a headwind....typical. Made it home....much later than planned....oooops.

Otherwise a good day on the bike.

Ended up with 79 miles / 10625' accent

https://www.strava.com/activities/405752318


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

^ now that's how you write a ride report, the bar has been set. Nice one mtnbikej :thumbsup:


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

That is so impressive I had to give you kudos.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

SlipSpace said:


> ^ now that's how you write a ride report, the bar has been set. Nice one mtnbikej :thumbsup:





economatic said:


> That is so impressive I had to give you kudos.


Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

*Good to be back*

After a long road hiatus, I decided to build this old Klein rascal. In Mid Michigan we have flat trail riding with the occasional whoop and mound. My first ride was a tight wooded trail. There is an old tailings pile from the coal mining days. I quickly realized I wasn't geared to climb it. Anyways.... hear are a few photos.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

economatic said:


> That was about the time I got in trouble with my special lady friend for all the riding I was doing. She asked "Don't you want to do anything but ride your bike?" I don't understand the question. :lol:
> 
> But seriously, most of the trails are very SS friendly so it wasn't that bad. There's only one climb where I _had _to walk the bike for an extended distance and everything else was manageable.


My wife once said to me, "All you want to do is ride your bike and have sex!" well... yeah.


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

economatic said:


> Another failed attempt at an 80ish mile ride around a volcano. 3 weeks ago I ripped the sidewall on the rear tire, yesterday the braking surface on one of the front pads fell off. Thanks Shimano.
> 
> Still was a great ride with 45 trail miles and 20 on the pavement. And I rode with a pro road racer for a bit...until he destroyed me on a climb.


I refused to accept defeat so I had to attempt this ride one more time. Result! I set out at sunrise with the weather forecast looking questionable towards the end of the day. Breezy and sunny in the morning turning to 40+ mph wind gusts and possible rain in the afternoon. Windy it was! At times it was snowing pine needles, I got sandblasted with dirt, and over 2 dozen trees were down. I also pedaled through a couple minor rain showers.

Overall, a great day on the bike. Around mile 65 I was still having a blast and decided to add a few extra miles. Total distance was over 90 miles with 9k feet of climbing. I don't have the exact stats because at mile 78 my Garmin 800 reset (...as usual).

Obligatory picture. Lava Lake around mile 45.


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

It's fall here in the great NorthEast and I had the pleasure of riding all of what Raystown (Alligrippis Trails) had to offer with friends for the long weekend. If you've never been then WTF are you waiting for? The trails are great and the views are even better!


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

Awshucks said:


> What is MTBing in Delaware like? I have family in Lewes but I remember it being so flat!


Come on down! This is my backyard, its nothing like slower lower DE! Here in Norther DE we have 35miles at MR/WC, 80miles at FairHill MD, Redd Park, Iron Hill and they can all be done as once giant 5 park ride too!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Not my latest ride but for sure my next ride.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Didn't get to make the trip this weekend as planned. A fun time for sure!


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

I recently gave my 26'' HT a new lease on life and converted it to a SS. I wasn't very excited to be back on the XC racing geometry for the first couple of rides but the wider bars and shorter stem definitely helped. After this 42 mile ride on perfect dirt I decided it'd be alright for solo rides with a lot of climbing. Carbon is also kind of nice for a change. :thumbsup:

Next up: rigid fork.


----------



## Pedal to the Shin. (Apr 6, 2014)

Been having a tough few weeks, work sucks, lost the girl, no cash, but this, this definitely does not suck. 
Out every day on this same 12 miler and it's restored at least some of my sanity.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Nov 1st and it was 64 degrees in Pa. yard work can wait till Monday.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pedal to the Shin. said:


> Been having a tough few weeks, work sucks, lost the girl, no cash, but this, this definitely does not suck.
> Out every day on this same 12 miler and it's restored at least some of my sanity.


Do you by chance write country music...... I've heard that song before !!!!!!


----------



## trailrtrash (Oct 22, 2015)

Rode up Tyler's Traverse from Conklin Rd, down Dina-moe-humm to Edison Sno-park and back again. Dirt was good but I forgot about daylight savings time and finished after dark. Snapped a quick picture before dropping the hammer to get back to the TH.


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

*Fall in Mid Michigan*

It was 58 degrees yesterday so I skipped out of work. I decided to ride in the Midland City Forest. They have about 12 miles of wooded single track. I really hope this winter is mild like they are forecasting.


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

Raijin in its environment


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

trailrtrash said:


> Rode up Tyler's Traverse from Conklin Rd, down Dina-moe-humm to Edison Sno-park and back again. Dirt was good but I forgot about daylight savings time and finished after dark. Snapped a quick picture before dropping the hammer to get back to the TH.


I also misjudged how much daylight I had after the time change on a ride through Phil's, up Nork Fork and down Mrazek last weekend. I would have been fine but it was slow going through upper Mrazek with the dozens of trees down so it was almost dark when I got to Shevlin Park and 4 miles till home.

Happy Valley and clueless I was running out of daylight...


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Raced the "12 Hours of Stank" last weekend on my Gnarvester with a 32/19. I crashed about a mile into the race on a slick corner but ended up with 126 miles, good for 1st SS and overall. The bad news is that the keg was finished off by the time I finished


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

Good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## wood80 (Jul 11, 2014)

kind of nice to have the trail all for yourself


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Photo of refuel stop on return trip from first bike packing trip:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

12hrs @ Vail Lake the weekend before last.....Solo SS.

Ended up 2nd for the 3 race series. :thumbsup:


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

A pre-ride shot anyway. My bike at the office waiting for me to get off so we can ride. On the trail shot to follow.


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> 12hrs @ Vail Lake the weekend before last.....Solo SS.
> 
> Ended up 2nd for the 3 race series. :thumbsup:


Nice, and I strongly approve of wearing baggy shorts while racing to confuse the competition.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

*Winter riding*

Ice spiker pros setup tubeless, 19lbs psi.
Around 3700'vert gain /3hrs SS so fun and confident.


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

I ride a '13 Cannondale Trail SL3 29er SS, and I love it. Got a great deal on it too. Took this after a quick Saturday morning ride with my wife. Here are the upgrades:
- Stan's Flow Ex Wheelset (Ikon 2.35 Rear, Ardent 2.4 Front)
- absoluteBLACK Oval 104bcd 32T Chainring (black)
- Shimano XT (Rear) and Avid Elixir 7 (Front) Brakes
- Shimano XT Crankset
- Other piddly stuff: ESI Fit XC Grips, Nashbar Clipless pedals, KMX K810SL Chain, Prologic Saddle, Hollowtech II Bottom Bracket (sm-bb70)


----------



## Slounsberry (May 22, 2013)

*First Rigid Ride!*

Sunday morning maiden voyage on my freshly built El Mariachi at the US National Whitewater Center. Always wanted one and loved this color so when it popped up on Craigslist a few months ago I snatched it. Managed to find the matching fork on eBay so I could give rigid a try. Built it up almost entirely from take off parts from my old Airborne Guardian (El Guardian??) so it's pretty hefty but I was pleasantly surprised how nice the rigid ride was! 
Definitely had to take things slower and more carefully than usual, but after a little cockpit adjustment took out most of he wrist sting it was pretty fun! Probably going to try to ghetto tubeless the wheels and maybe throw a plus tire on the front for some more squish, but it's definitely a nice change from my other 'AM Hardtail-ish' bike (Which is also singlespeed, because duh)


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

My wife and I decided to take a last minute trip up to Hot Springs National Park this week.  I took my freshly built Chumba Ursa SS along and we got to hit some awesome single track. We rode a section of the Ouachita Vista trail and I made a solo mission out at Cedar Glades park. Cedar Glades was an awesome surprise.

IMG_5938 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
IMG_5945 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
IMG_6077 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
FullSizeRender by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Still Gravel Grinding high in the southwest...lack of moisture has left the usually mud roads passable later than usual


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Where is that?


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

About 15 miles southwest of Flagstaff, AZ


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

That's exactly what I thought. Im in Prescott


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Ride out on Sunday around the rivers and broads (tidal lakes for want of a better description) that are near me. 20 miles on the Genesis Fortitude. Thick, slippery and sticky mud as you can see from the pictures.; a lot of the tracks were a balancing act of applying enough torque to keep moving but not so much that the rear wheel spun out.









A bit after this next picture I slid down an uneven section of the bank. Was doing well to stay upright until I highsided over the top when the bike stopped near the bottom. Bike stayed on the bank, I ended up on my back in about a foot or so of water. Had to laugh!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

went out on one of my usual loops and half way through there was a loud squeak from the back end of the bike. 5 min later while on a steep climb there was suddenly a huge amount of friction and in two pedal strokes i had come to a complete stop. i thought maybe the freewheel had seized but the cranks spun freely. checked the rear wheel and it was frozen solid. tried to remove the quick release and could not budge it. sweet. i'm 8 miles from home and have to carry my bike home?

after walking the rest of the climb i made a few phone calls to see if i could bribe a friend/family member to come get me. they all told me to eat ****. luckily another rider came up the same climb and saw that i was broke down and offered me a ride. nice, gotta love MTBers!

when i got home i forcibly spun the rear wheel backwards and "unwound" the tension that had built up in the rear hub. it was strange but after a couple rotations the rear wheel was free'd and i was then able to remove the quick release.

took the wheel to LBS and removed the bearings, in pieces, but there wasn't the carnage i was expecting. everything appeared pretty normal. the bearings were shot, obviously, but nothing abnormal. weird.

ordered new bearings and i'll be back up and running in no time.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

First ride on cx setup as ss. Nice mix of road, limestone double, and single track. Should have done this a long time ago...


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

New SS build at Sweetwater preserve (Tucson, AZ).


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

How do you like that frame? How is the ride? I have a buddy up here in Preskitt that has a NOS frame on the wall Ive been looking at. In fact I think I know a guy in way southern AZ with the same frame. Anyway nice bike.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

mild winter back east so everyone must be out having fun on the trails, look out for hunters though


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

fixgeardan said:


> How do you like that frame? How is the ride? I have a buddy up here in Preskitt that has a NOS frame on the wall Ive been looking at. In fact I think I know a guy in way southern AZ with the same frame. Anyway nice bike.


Thanks! I was just commenting to my buddy after our ride yesterday that the Spot is by far the best handling hardtail I've ridden. It's got the steepest seat tube angle I've ridden, but seated climbing is amazing. I've had a few rides on it now, and the thought that keeps coming to mind is how it reminds me of the fun I used to have as a kid on my bmx bike.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Went out to a local ranch this past weekend. As usual the chumba did great

Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Here are a few from 2015. good times.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

BENKD29 said:


> Here are a few from 2015. good times.
> 
> Nice--where are you located?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Rochester, NY


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@tim_w_sage tell me about your crankset spiderless chainring and pedals!


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

I like to run in the winter now days but it's been so nice around here (Wichita, Ks) lately that I've broken out one of my favorite winter/beater bikes. It's a 1963 Schwinn Racer. I really like riding this bike as you don't feel goofy if your not all kitted out like you're on some epic ride. Just jump on it and go. It's surprisingly easy to spin and fast. I had a great ride today on some local rec path. Here's a picture.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

I love it ! That things awesome. I've tried to model a bike like that but nothing is like the original.


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

fixgeardan said:


> I love it ! That things awesome. I've tried to model a bike like that but nothing is like the original.


True dat! But they're out there. Check out estate sales and garage sales. The Racer could be had SS, kick back two speed, and internally geared three speed.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

Got a new bike last week. I'm used to full suspension geared bikes, but I wanted something lighter, and more simple so I got this new Trek Stache 5, and set it up tubeless, and singlespeed. Rigid, single speed, and plus tires is a magical combination. Here's my latest ride on my "local" trail. It's in Land Between the Lakes, Canal Loop Trail in western KY. Photogenic overlook spot about 100 feet over the water.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

For the last few months work has been down, to the point that I've had free Friday afternoons. Sadly it is picking back up, and this past Friday was the last of these afternoons for a while. A snowstorm blew through in the morning, making me think the day was lost. But the sun came out and let me enjoy one last ride.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mild enough for lovely road riding and a new longest ride to date at 73 miles.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

My 69er always seems to find it's way to the Sound Brewing tasting room! in Poulsbo, WA My wife always seems to know where to find it.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Crankyone said:


> My 69er always seems to find it's way to the Sound Brewing tasting room! in Poulsbo, WA My wife always seems to know where to find it.


 Dang Poulsbo is beautiful ... Craig, a High school buddy of mine has this company in Poulsbo. 
Gresham Pump & Drilling I scored 2300 ft of ups on the Lynskey SS this Sunday in Los Gatos.


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

That Stache 5 is my favorite bike out right now.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

illMATTic said:


> That Stache 5 is my favorite bike out right now.


It's rowdy.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

26° with a dusting of snow. Trail frozen good and solid.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

First ride on familiar trails with the new front tire. Really want to demo a Stache or some other bike with 3.0 tires front and rear.


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

Bald Mountain in Michigan.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Brand new trails by my house.








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been off the single-speed for a while now, so this is kind of a welcome back week. Been on 2.1 rides on my trusty old Kona Kula and really enjoying the SS flow again. I've gotten back into solid shape for the first time in a couple years and my riding has hit a bit of a plateau so I figured I'd jump back on the SS and log some strength building miles.

So I grabbed the best available components around the house and re-built my single speed. The result was somewhat predictable. First ride out was at Rockville and within a half mile of the trailhead I snapped the chain... I wasn't intending it to be a long ride and didn't bring along tools/ spare links or anything. Fortunately I wasn't far from the trailhead and was able to coast back. As punishment I put on my running shoes and jogged/ hiked for about 3.5 miles while my wife pedaled. I didn't try to salvage the old chain, just tossed it and ordered a new one.

Next couple rides, including the one today which is where the attached photos are from were at Lake Hogan, a shortish trail system with about 50 steep switchbacks in a few short miles.



The climbs at Hogan are mostly steep, loose, and rocky. Most of them were re-built about 5-8 years by a single speeder, but they are still quite a bit marbly which makes traction a bit tricky on a torque heavy single-speed. 


It was a gorgeous day, El Nino has been kind to us this year. I was lucky and the lovely Fiona snapped these photos of me on the lower trail. 


My one-and-only complaint about going back to SS is the fact that after riding on a Jet 9 with Thru Axels for just a few months, QR forks and hubs feel like your bike is suspected on wet noodles. I can't believe I've been spoiled this badly after just a few short months on newer bike tech.

So... shopping for a SS which supports thru axels and tapered forks now. I'm not sure yet, most likely I'll go with steel unless I can find some ridiculously good deal on a titanium frame.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Spot my SS:





I have been riding the SS on winter weekends and having blast.



My wife (above) and friends on our social group rides all have late model geared suspension bikes. There's no problem riding SS with the group.



This was a ride at Lake Sonoma, which I love, and do not wish to popularize. There are a lot of steep climbs.





A new Magura Marta brake replaced the Shimano CX77 on my bike. The mechanical CX77 return spring died and was causing lock up upon maximum lever pull. The hose on the Marta was too long, but it spirals nice around the fork leg, and I am not going to cut and bleed it.



Dave on his Mach 6 Pivot.



Ricardo and Bronson.



The climbs are pretty and the moist dirt made it possible for the SS to grab traction. In the summer I might have been walking.



There was some really messed up trail from an event called the Bullfrog Obstacle race. Whatevvs. A real F up for the trails and some unlucky trees. I cleaned this section...every one else walked.













John here is an old singlespeeder, but is riding a 10 speed, yes single chain ring, Salsa El Mariachi hard tail he keeps here for his visits from Colorado.



This is perfect riding.



The Outcrop Trail area.







Just some good quiet riding amongst nature and with friends.









John's single chainring set up is interesting.





Oh well, there are no photos of me riding, but I was riding the old SS. The Dean is very flexy frame and the carbon fork is also very flexy. I love the way that bike rides.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Do screenshots count? Trying my hand at endurance racing for the first time...SS of course


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Todays rain ride in Los Gatos*

Weekend Ride Report ... 3/3/4/5/6- Mtbr.com Got in 2000 feet of climbing but ... It was wet and nasty!


----------



## Bad V2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cottonwood trails Las Vegas, perfect temp, but windy as sh!t. SS uphill with headwinds in the 30mph range is no bueno!!! But, still had fun.


----------



## MXRACER_00 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

MXRACER_00 said:


> View attachment 1055008


 I see what you did there!


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

A balmy winter day in Colorado Springs. About a mile from my front door.


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

I picked up my SS on Tuesday. I got a easy ride of 14 miles in on Thursday and then on Saturday pre-rode a course that I have a race coming in at. I tend to not push through a few climbs so figured SS would be the best way to pre-ride the course. 22.5 miles and 1750 ft later I was done for the day. I think 32/19 was a good choice to start at. Only had to walk on of the switchbacks on the main climb, which even geared i have to due to how slippery it is. Two pics from the ride below. I am loving this SS.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Bad V2 said:


> Cottonwood trails Las Vegas, perfect temp, but windy as sh!t. SS uphill with headwinds in the 30mph range is no bueno!!! But, still had fun.
> View attachment 1054809


hey....i've been there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad V2 (Jan 28, 2008)

You're view is better! Haaaaa.


----------



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

My new steed. Stock, but beautiful.
One ride so far, I can't wait to log some miles on her! :thumbsup:


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

Nothing too crazy. Just rode a snow covered rail trail. It has all melted though since. I can't wait to get back on some singletrack.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

congrats on the endurance race. that is impressive!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

This will probably be one of my longest training rides leading up to the 106 mile Chino Valley Grinder the first weekend in May. Some of the worst washboard miles I've ever experienced but the legs still felt surprisingly frisky on the last few rolling hills. Fueled off two gels with caffeine, two fig bars, one clif bar, one dos equis lager, and a large pepsi.









Riding 39-18 SS meant the gradual climb on the way back really packed a wallop.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

18 Road, Fruita CO


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Winter is back.


----------



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Quickie before what turned out to be an outrageously thunderstorm. Sidewinder trail in Boise. I've been off the bike for two entire weeks and was feeling it badly. This is usually a quick warmup climb for me and this time it left me shredded! Oh well, the downhill was fun.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

^^^ 2nd picture is sweet

.

rode gooseberry mesa today. fun times and beautiful views, but kinda like slickrock where the novelty starts to wear off after a bit.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Another beautiful day riding in Hurricane...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ beautiful! it's like a postcard.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*The Green, Green Grass of Lake Natoma*

























Rasta Rock in Granite Bay


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

AZ bike rolling some scenic AZ gravel...not a bad commute.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

bump...this bike really makes me giggle.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

*Around Lake Sonoma on 4/21/16*

The stars aligned for a rare plunge into a decent solo SS ride here in Norcal. Ended up with a bit over 27 miles and 6k of climbing on my phone. I did bring a Garmin as well, but I haven't uploaded the track.


(Pictured above, at the Skaggs Road overlook, my Dean Colonel SS with White Industries Dos Eno.

New parts on this bike include the carbon seat post. The seat post I will confess was ordered on eBay from China, and is a copy of the Ergon-Canyon CF3 leaf spring suspension, from 3Ts.

Well I have been riding this seat post all week over some gnarly trails and it is pretty nice. Looks good. The price of the genuine post is north of $350! This post was less than $70 and it works really well.

The downside so far is that if seated on big hits there is a wicked rebound. But of course! Really it is not noticeable most of the time. Maybe a slight Bob when spinning out on flats, but in that case it makes it more comfortable.

In all it rides just like a normal seat post, except I can sit a bit harder on the seat when coasting mild terrain if I want. 
As a rigid bike rider with a flexible carbon fork up front the seat post fits right with the feel of the bike and I found myself "in the pocket" a lot.

You are familiar with holding onto the seat with the thighs to brace for various impacts hovering over the seat. For example when crossing gullies at right angles to the trail, you have to get out of the saddle and manual the front wheel over the dip and depending, you might sit or case the rear wheel went it thuds onto the other side of the gully. The flexible post really soaks up this kind of abuse.

It is not suspension in the usual sense. I never rode a Moots type of soft tail for any real time, so I don't know if the effect is similar. I was concerned with negative pedaling effects, especially climbing. Seems fine so far.

However I had a difficult time setting it up, despite using the instructions from Ergon on the net. I ended up shinning the seat post to fit tight enough. It was slipping. I improvised using Gorilla duct tape between the leaves.

The WTB Volt saddle is from my wife's bike. She didn't like it so much. It is hard. Yet the texture on it is useful for seated climbing on the SS.

The other day I crashed and broke the rear Avid brake lever. Luckily the tiny local shop had a single rear Black Ops BMX v brake lever. I had to buy Origin8 lock on grips, because I had to destroy my grip to install the lever. Why hinge clamps aren't ubiquitous beats me. The grip looks pretty and I will have to put it on the other side too.)


(Nice to see a lot of water in California.)


(Post your steel single speed! This old bike has been hanging here since a contractor had graded a 3 or 4 mile section of trail a few years ago.)

The phone stays on my person, whereas the Garmin is on the bike, and so the phone will always get more miles and climbing due to scouting around I usually do.


(From about 3/4's through the loop, looking south over the arm of the lake the trail flows around, you can see the region of point where the first photo on this post was taken in the distance. On the west side of the lake the trail goes around some fingers in its ups and downs.)

Conditions were about perfect. Got started before noon at least. I had meant to venture out earlier, and maybe do more miles, but the weather was dark and cold that morning.


(Warm Creek is the biggest water crossing on the loop, apart from the main Warm Springs Bridge on Rockpile Road.)


(Hung my bike from an eye on a log bridge over Rancheria Creek. Discovered a front flat tire at the end of my break here. It was due to the rim strip having drifted off of a spoke hope in the rim. I am using tubes on this bike. I don't mind. I have bikes that are tubeless, but this bike is staying old school.)


(I took quite a few macro shots of flowers along the ride. Spring is great in California and just to see the flowers is an excellent motivation to get out on a ride. I just can't miss this.)


(Got a nice photo of a lizard who kindly posed for the camera.)


(Ahhh. The hills in springtime!)


(Interesting to see the anadromy count from the fish ladder.)



Pretty happy about being able to do this.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

https://www.strava.com/activities/553269649

WRIAD, or I guess 'white rim in a night' would be more fitting. Started at 8:30 pm, finished at 5am. Had lights but only used them for the Murphys descent cause it was all shady there....otherwise the full moon was bright enough to light the way.

Perfect Temps, no wind. All my other pictures came out as black blurs though... Lol. Rode over the musselman arch too, which was pretty cool. Just look straight ahead and go! Phew


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*PNW-like in El Dorado Hills*

Took Folsom Crossing to the POak Amazon, dam to the left, prison to the right.

Great trail condits and Zombie like Poison Oak, kept coming, grasping, scratching, itching....

































PNW-like in EDH


----------



## Utahbikemike (Sep 11, 2014)

First SS. Have 10 miles on it. Once i can get a reliable tensioner setup I'll be a happy clam. Jury is out if I'll keep it ss over the winter months as ill probably have to gear it 22-25 for the snow I'm riding.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice report--thanks for all the photos!


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

not too may words b/c I am eating after that one.
38 miles on 32x19 (175mm), 5600ft, 6 climbs, tons of fun on the FSI. inflation - 17 in front and 22 in rear.




















not much water available on this ride and I have only 1 bottle cage so always happy when it is cooler out. got to feed a nice horse named chase b/c owner was so surprised i pulled over for her on a narrow trail. Saw 2 deltabravos not dismount in TenValley stables - kids riding nearby so I always do.

soulcraft chain tensioner was perfect (as usual)
Soulcraft - Top Notch Bicycle Frames - Petaluma, CA - Mountain, Road, Cyclocross, Singlespeed, 29er


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hopped back on the Unit for some much needed single track riding on the way to work, love riding through post controlled burn areas.


----------



## Bad V2 (Jan 28, 2008)

View attachment 1065728


Dude, really diggin the Enve envelope you have created. Great looking set-up man!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

nomit said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/553269649
> 
> WRIAD, or I guess 'white rim in a night' would be more fitting. Started at 8:30 pm, finished at 5am. Had lights but only used them for the Murphys descent cause it was all shady there....otherwise the full moon was bright enough to light the way.
> 
> Perfect Temps, no wind. All my other pictures came out as black blurs though... Lol. Rode over the musselman arch too, which was pretty cool. Just look straight ahead and go! Phew


thats a big ride, major props for that one.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> thats a big ride, major props for that one.


I second that. serious adventure


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> thats a big ride, major props for that one.


thanks. definitely a pretty cool ride.

this thread needs more action though!

https://www.strava.com/activities/556830868

Thunder Mtn & Cassidey near Bryce Canyon in Utah. Got snowed on hard, but stuck with it and the skies cleared up.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Amazing shots! What a place to ride!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Relaxing way to wrap up a ride


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Riding in St George after rain/thunderstorm...

https://www.strava.com/activities/561271742


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Syncline area 4/21/16 S. Washington State, Columbia Gorge


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

taking the long(er) way to work, riding across this meadow is the highlight of the route.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

nomit said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/553269649
> 
> WRIAD, or I guess 'white rim in a night' would be more fitting. Started at 8:30 pm, finished at 5am. Had lights but only used them for the Murphys descent cause it was all shady there....otherwise the full moon was bright enough to light the way.
> 
> Perfect Temps, no wind. All my other pictures came out as black blurs though... Lol. Rode over the musselman arch too, which was pretty cool. Just look straight ahead and go! Phew


Were you able to ride Murphy's? What kind o' gearing were you using? Just curious, cuz we did WRIDE (White Rim In a Day Extra) and I was able to ride it w/ my bikepacker, but that has a granny gear. I've been wanting to try WRIAD w/ the SS, but I wanna be able to ride that and Hardscrabble w/out putting a foot down.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Pynchonite said:


> Were you able to ride Murphy's? What kind o' gearing were you using? Just curious, cuz we did WRIDE (White Rim In a Day Extra) and I was able to ride it w/ my bikepacker, but that has a granny gear. I've been wanting to try WRIAD w/ the SS, but I wanna be able to ride that and Hardscrabble w/out putting a foot down.


34/19

Definitely hike a biked Murphys and a little spot on hardscrabble. Might barely be able to clear it if I was fresh and it was earlier in the ride.... That things steep. I think I road everything else. If I did it again I'd gear harder and just accept the few HAB spots. So much high rpm spinning and coasting, spinning and coasting as it is.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Badass! Yeah, that's what I'd probably run - the spinning you mention is what worries me. I *might* be able to clear Murphy's w/ the 32/21, but the miles between climbs would get a lot longer. Congrats on completing it - I bet the sunrise was fantastic!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Haven't rode the SS in a while, it reminded me I should probably ride it more often. I just hurt, pretty much the whole time.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Auburness*

A not flat ride in Auburn today.









Climbing Stagecoach always wakes up the SS legs, good view from the bench.

















Fed the cat on the Culvert Trail.









From there straight to Moonraker for their Pliny Clone.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

SS on stagecoach is legit, nice work!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*preserving my sanity*

5/18/2016 @ 10:30 P.M., Phoenix Mountain Preserve


----------



## imiller (Sep 13, 2009)

*SSCX Ride*

Saturday my buddy and I decided to take our cross bikes on some trails. 66 miles and almost 5300' of climbing. He had gears I was pushing 39x17 the entire time. I was cooked at the end to say the least. Here's a pick of the overlook at the John Nicholas Trail in Cali. 
If you're in the south bay area I highly recommend doing the ridge trail.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*SS Stoke*

Finally got my SS put back together and went out for my first ride of the season. Man i missed this thing! it was really fun, almost like re-discovering all the things I love about SS. (I've been riding the cross bike some but it's not the same). I love the rigid fork! efficient climbing and awesome connection to the trail. this bike is light and nimble, I was pushing both it and myself harder than i had in the past (I'm still not sure how much i trust a carbon fork). I was charging uphills and downhills. it was a full body workout, much more so than the geared hardtail. I forgot how much more quickly i get worn out riding this thing around here.

I bought a bunch of new parts/upgrades over the winter but never installed them because i had a shoulder surgery, which i'm still recovering from, and i knew i couldn't handle the rigid fork. i am also looking for a bigger frame and thought i would be able to locate one by now but no luck yet.

new parts: SLX brakes f/r, i had some significant brake shudder from my 203mm SLX rotor with BB7's, i swapped the front rotor for an XT 160mm that i had and now it's smooth as butter. Raceface Turbine cranks/BB, AB 34t oval chainring, White Industries 20t trials freewheel. I love the engagement, ratcheting is awesome in technical sections.

everything performed perfectly. ~1,900 ft of climbing in 2.5 hours. the climbs here are short and steep. i was having too much fun and didn't get many good pics, but i took a few. I'm so happy to have this thing back up and running. I wrenched my shoulder a couple times, but with some ice, advil, and a couple days off I'll get back at it next week. totally worth it.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Very nice! Where are you located?


----------



## imiller (Sep 13, 2009)

Is that dryer rd?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Rochester NY. 

that is west Irondequoit bay park, I didn't take any pics in Tryon or the wetlands.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice, heard there is a lot of good riding up there.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

yeah, i can't complain. there's a decent variety of stuff, and some pretty nice MTB parks. only real gripe is lack of elevation locally. most climbs are 100-175 ish feet and super steep. if you drive about 45-60 minutes south there are some decent hills with ~1200 ft of vertical, which i like.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

tanx!



lucky73 said:


> SS on stagecoach is legit, nice work!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

We need photos... I lived in zerocuse before I heard of mountain bikes....

'86 maybe...



*OneSpeed* said:


> Rochester NY. that is west Irondequoit bay park, I didn't take any pics in Tryon or the wetlands.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Not today.....but Sunday.

From Rancho Santa Margarita, through O'Neill Park then Harding to San Juan and back via Caspers and Bell View Trail/Dove Canyon.

Was in the clouds for most of the day. 4 Corners to Upper Holy Jim were the only spots were I was truely under blue sky.

San Juan was perfect with the mist and moisture. Only saw about 8 other riders out there.

Trails are getting very overgrown.

https://www.strava.com/activities/592587942


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I really need to post here more often......

A week ago.

Went out to explore a bit more.

Starting at Harding Truck Trail, up to 4 Corners, over Main Divide and down Bedford Motorway....traverse across to Indian Truck Trail, back up to Main Divide, over to Trabuco Trail, down Trabuco Trail, through O'Neill Park, did a loop around Whiting Ranch before finishing back at the truck.

Hadn't been up Indian Truck Trail in nearly 10 years....fun climb.

https://www.strava.com/activities/585004289


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dude, i love the way you ride! every time you post one of these rides it makes me jealous and humbled at the same time. looks like a great place to live and ride! 

my friends think i'm nuts for doing 5-6 hour rides but you crush me in elevation, and i'm usually on the geared bike for those. 

love seeing these rides and great pics


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Mtnbikej, you have the same handle bars as me woot woot....I got those bars from a big downhill rider and he thought I was crazy putting them on my xc ss bike


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> Went out to explore a bit more.


Damn, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

mtnbikej said:


> Not today.....but Sunday.
> 
> From Rancho Santa Margarita, through O'Neill Park then Harding to San Juan and back via Caspers and Bell View Trail/Dove Canyon.
> 
> ...


Holy crap... that is insane!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Errr... that looks like South America. Might as well have been!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*first SS race of the year*

the strangest thing happened yesterday, i did the final race of a 5 race series on a course that is known for it's climbing and lack of a place to rest. on a good day it's pretty brutal.

I decided to try the SS last night as my position was already locked-in from the first 4 events (best 4 of 5 races). this was only my second SS ride of the year, first was last week, and i had a bunch of new parts on the bike that really hadn't been well tested. I wasn't sure how great an idea it was to even attempt this event on a SS, some tight trails and really chattery DH sections covered in loose over hard, but i figured what the hell I'll just go have fun and if i finish dead last NBD.

I got a decent start but quickly ran out of gear off the line and was 4-5th going into the first turn. picked off two riders on the first hill. I wasn't really sure how to pace myself, i was hitting it pretty hard. made the pass for first near the end of the first lap. I figured i would hold on as long as possible but it was unlikely i would be able to stay there.

on the second lap i could feel my legs start to protest, not a good sign with 3.5 laps remaining. i held the lead, but on lap 4 my legs were pretty much done. the pain had set in. near the end of lap 4 there is the hardest/longest climb on the course that is like a three tier climb the top of which is super steep and i did not even bother to attempt even on the first lap i just hopped off and walked/run to the top and re-mount. apparently i worked a little too hard on the first two tiers because i was suddenly breathing so heavily that my throat started to close, not good. so i rested a little and slowed my pace.

i ground it out and hammered the last lap pretty hard while trying to keep my breathing below spaz, legs didn't have much left. I managed to hold my lead and won! i couldn't believe it, i was stunned. not only that but i set my best time of all 5 events. how the hell did i manage that with no suspension and only one gear? not being able to pedal on the DH sections was definitely a penalty, and having to hold the brakes going down was way slower than just letting it out, i just can't believe being that much faster on the uphills made up for the lost time.

SS still blows my mind sometimes. I figured i would be about a minute slower per lap and instead i was somehow faster. I push pretty hard on my geared hardtail, i didn't think it would be possible to be faster with the exception of one or two climbs. granted the whole course was hero dirt this week thanks to a recent rain, everyone was a little faster than the previous week, and my gearing for that course was perfect.

can't wait to try it at another event! though i hope by then i'll have built up my SS muscles a bit more and not feel like i'm going to die half way through.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

*OneSpeed* said:


> the strangest thing happened yesterday, i did the final race of a 5 race series on a course that is known for it's climbing and lack of a place to rest. on a good day it's pretty brutal.
> 
> I decided to try the SS last night as my position was already locked-in from the first 4 events (best 4 of 5 races). this was only my second SS ride of the year, first was last week, and i had a bunch of new parts on the bike that really hadn't been well tested. I wasn't sure how great an idea it was to even attempt this event on a SS, some tight trails and really chattery DH sections covered in loose over hard, but i figured what the hell I'll just go have fun and if i finish dead last NBD.
> 
> ...


Nice job....you are always going to be faster on the climbs on the SS...no way around that. So you make up more time on the climbs and don't lose any on the DH. Even walking a couple of the climbs, usually you are far enough ahead that it makes a nice little buffer.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> I really need to post here more often......
> 
> A week ago.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! What is your bike geared? Hell, if I hit 2,000ft on the SS I feel like superman. Or, at least I did until seeing this. LOL Beautiful pics BTW.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

HPIguy said:


> Holy crap! What is your bike geared? Hell, if I hit 2,000ft on the SS I feel like superman. Or, at least I did until seeing this. LOL Beautiful pics BTW.


Hahaha...... At 2000' I'm just warming up.

Currently 33x22 but planning a move to 34x22.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Jesus, I should ride more, a LOT more. You're a beast J. Long extended climbing just kills my lungs on the SS, heart rate pegs out and I go into oxygen deprivation if I'm maintaining a cadence that I can manage to turn the gear over.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ticked off a ride I've been thinking about ever since I moved to Flagstaff...AZT from Humphreys to the Grand Canyon and back with an overnight camp at the GC. 160 miles round trip, unfortunately fell on two of the hottest days of the year and water is scarce. Nearly went too far into heat stroke territory on day one but had a much better return ride.

Headed back towards the mountain on day two.


----------



## 2tallrid3r (Aug 24, 2009)

Sub 21 lbs Niner build, 23" xxl frame. Loving it so far, except the cheap-arse singleator, still need to look at a better solution


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a friend who's been getting back into riding. And I've needed badly to leave the new gadget bike alone, and get back on my SS and build some strength. I felt really slow today, been off the bike a few weeks with a nagging back muscle strain. Turns out I set two PRs though, weird. It was my buddies biggest ride yet, and the post ride margaritas were all that much sweeter because I got to share that moment with a really great friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Had some time restrictions for this morning's ride.

Rode the SS up a familiar trail into a cloud and met a lady with a llama on the way down.

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

061116 by tk_1971, on Flickr

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

karimian5 said:


> Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


Wow. Is it rideable being that light? I'd imagine you'd be deflected by everything on the trail.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, are you running linked brakes to save weight? I'd kill that thing in a matter of minutes at my weight.


----------



## 2tallrid3r (Aug 24, 2009)

*Today's adventure with my son - dual single speeds up to Gold Hill*

My son and I took a great but brutal ride up Boulder Canyon then to Gold Hill Colorado. Lots of elevation gain, lots of scenery, burning legs and hot weather. What a day! The rides: Niner custom single speed, Cannondale Trail SL SS.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

karimian5 said:


> Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


14 spokes per wheel? Where are you able to ride this?


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

Mariop said:


> 14 spokes per wheel? Where are you able to ride this?


this.

at first glance, i'm skeptical. also, look at those brakes. both are on a single lever. and what about those pedals?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Last Friday was my birthday, and my goal was to ride a mile of trail for every year on the planet.

I was using a different tool roll, after my seat pack kept falling off the last time I rode with it. It fell off as well. At one point down a ripping downhill the roll flew off. I yelled back at my friend "leave it" but he grabbed it gave it to me at the bottom of the hill, at which point I swore and reluctantly put it into my pocket.

A couple miles later this happened:









We were able to piece the pedal back together using a pair of flathead screwdrivers to tighten the nut. But the other bearing failed about a mile later. I ended up riding about 10 miles back to the lot with a disconnected pedal.

At this point my friend was headed home and I still had 14 miles or so to go to hit my goal, so he let me borrow his pedals. Luckily we had saved my pack, because I keep a 8mm allen key in there for changing flats - it came in handy for swapping pedals trailside.

I also forgot my helmet, but another friend had a spare in his car.

Ended up doing about what I set out to (a little extra even) thanks to my friends who are awesome.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

*First Single Speed ride*

First time ever on an SS MTB, decided to head to the Eagle Bike Park just outside Boise. No long, sustained climbs, lots of fun singletrack, and no real way to get myself into trouble on my first time out on the new bike.

In short, I'm hooked.

In... long? I can definitely see what all of the fuss is about. I still don't think shifting takes a large amount of mental energy, but it was interesting to force myself uphill in a higher gear than normal, and learn the different methods of using position and body english to get myself up the hills. Definitely a different kind of workout, and one more in line with how I like to feel after a ride. I only went 10 miles, but they were a great ten miles!

I also learned something about bike material and my preferences. While I definitely prefer Ti on the road, I think that steel may be the best feel available on an MTB. This Niner is the real deal! Fully rigid is also a complete blast. I went down one of the gravity trails (and skipped the jumps) but took some fast, huge bermed turns way faster than I would on a non rigid bike. The feel offered by rigid is just amazing.

I also tried flat pedal for the first time (Spank Oozy's with Five Ten shoes), and I think there is something to that as well. I have been on clipless 100% of the time for probably 7 years now, and while I am not giving them up completely, I did enjoy the feeling.

Can't wait to get back out and put on some more miles!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I went out the other day for a typical Saturday ride. Actually I had tried this route the weekend before but got turned around because of the heat. 

Met up with my buddy at the Tree Farm at 5:30 this morning. Cool temps and clear. Rolled off and passed a couple of people in the canyon.

Just before the fist cattle gate we rode into the low clouds/soup. Temps were still comfortable, but it was HUMID. Casual pace and we reached Beek's at 1:02. Pushed on and headed to Sierra Peak. Secitons of the road has visibility of about 25' and the clouds/fog were blowing across the ridge.

At Sierra Peak, I whipped my phone out to take a picture. I get a message saying "9% Battery, Low Battery Mode". WTF??? It was charged when I left the house. So I turned it off....I was going to need it for later.










Turned around and headed back to Main Divide. We or I was in cruise mode, so I just took it easy on Main Divide. Short break at the Doplar Ball and we continued on. On the way to Hagador, once again visibility got very short. A few times I even got confused as to where I was. Through the gate at Pleasant's Peak and a couple minutes later we were under blue sky and sunshine....oh yeah, and the bugs. Another short break, and we dropped back to the gate.

This is where Hugh headed back on Main Divide, and I continued on to Eagle Rd. The original route had my dropping Eagle, traversing over to/up Bedford, and Main Divide to 4 Corners and down Harding. Well, since my phone was dead, I decided that being that far out solo without any form of communication wasn't the smart thing to do, so I made the call to go down Eagle and climb back up via Skyline and make an extra credit trip to Sierra Peak.

Felt good going down Eagle...still in the soup. Reached the bottom and hit the pavement. Immediately the back of the bike was bouncing.....again, WTF?? Looked down and saw the rear wheel wobbling. Stopped to check it out. The tire was deformed and was beginning to develop a hematoma under the treads. Not good, I'm on the wrong side of the Santa Ana's for a tire failure. Figured I would just ride it till it failed. By the time I reached the bottom of Skyline, it was beginning to bulge. I was just hoping that I could make it to the top before it let go. About 1/3rd the way up, it was now the size of a golf ball. The wheel would bounce each time I ran it over, and it was hitting the frame...annoying as hell. 2/3rds the way up, if finally burst. Crap, I really didn't want to deal with it, but booted it and tubed it.


















Finally made it to Beeks'.....no extra credit out to Sierra Peak.

At Beeks' it began to drizzle, ALOT. Wobbly, hoppy wheel and drizzle. I was soaked on the way down.

Was happy to make it back to the truck.

So my $10 blowout tire from Pricepoint lasted me 5 rides before it blewout. Granted I didn't have high expectations anyway.

Kinda bummed, my original route was 65 miles / 11,000' ascent....but 2 weeks in a a row, I haven't been able to knock it out. Oh, well.....there is always next weekend.

Still a fun ride.


----------



## 2tallrid3r (Aug 24, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> So my $10 blowout tire from Pricepoint lasted me 5 rides before it blewout. Granted I didn't have high expectations anyway.


Whoa! That tire looks like it has about a thousand miles on it based on tread wear... then again if all your rides are 65+ miles, that makes sense that it would only last five rides!! Nice work BTW


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Funny I'm still rolling on a ten dollar Vee Rubber V10 that's in it's second season as a front...probably around a thousand miles on it now. Guess some models hold up better than others.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

That is a killer bike! Glad you joined the crowd. Nothing the like the "leaf spring" feel of a steel bike in high G turns, and I feel you can use the return spring out of a turn like an old YYZ. I think you will also be surprised at how quickly you improve at forcing that bike over the climbs as well. Lots 'o fun in store!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

2tallrid3r said:


> Whoa! That tire looks like it has about a thousand miles on it based on tread wear... then again if all your rides are 65+ miles, that makes sense that it would only last five rides!! Nice work BTW


It is a Vee Rubber Race V tire....the tire is a "semi slick" tire. And I only got 198 miles out of it. Oh, well.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Alpine season is here at last...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey! Where'd the track go? I swear I was following one a minute ago...









Found it 10 min later.









Not the sort of thing you want to see nearing the end of a good Strava segment.
5min of carrying the bike over wind fall trees instead of 30s of riding...


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

karimian5 said:


> Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


Share your latest ride...not your latest unrideable light bike...


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

jmctav23 said:


> Share your latest ride...not your latest unrideable light bike...


LOL...exactly! And it's also actually aluminum (the ebay ad in the link anyway) :thumbsup:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

did a good ride this morning. i was the only SS in a group of 9, which i usually don't like, but it worked out just fine. lots of steep climbs. there were a couple really skilled riders with us this morning, it's impressive and fun to watch, and extremely humbling.

I've only done a few rides on this bike this year. legs did ok, but there's definitely room for improvement. no great pics either, to busy hammering hills.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

So I wanted to get a big ride in before the heat kicks in with temps supposed to be floating around 100*.

I cast out a ride options and decided on this.

We knew it was going to warm up at some point. So we decided on 5:15 roll time. Actually heat or no heat, I like that start time. Rolled away from the Tree Farm and it was downright chilly. Think it felt colder than it actually was. Didn't feel like a fast pace up Blackstar, but we just kept rolling. One bad thing about dawn patrol, is you get to clear the spider webs out for everybody else....your welcome.

We made good time up to Beeks' and just kept going out to Sierra Peak to bag #1. Kept a social pace, as I knew we would be climbing quite a bit today. Passed a couple of trail runners just below Sierra Peak. On our way down, we passed them again.

Back on Main Divide we passed through Beeks' and the Doplar Ball....again just kept moving, and making good time. Made a quick turn up to Hagador Peak to bag #2 for the day. Pleasant's Peak is only a few minutes away, and with the road in such great shape, it goes by quickly. Bagged #3.

Pleasant's Peak in the background...









Santiago Peak way out in the background....we are not going there.....today. 









Hagador Peak.....yup, been there...done that.









We continued on Main Divide....some ups, some downs. Temps were still actually quite nice at this point. A few miles later we reached Eagle Rd.

Eagle Rd is still a fun descent...especially the more I ride it. A few miles on the pavement over to Skyline. The water in the water fountain was cold....yippee!!!!!!
As we started our way up Skyline, it finally started to heat up. At times there was a nice breeze, but it really didn't help that much. Eventually we would ride for a bit, and take a break in the little bits of shade here and there. The heat on the climb up Skyline was energy zapping.

Eventually we reached the turn off to Sierra Peak. I knew this was going to be a painful 2nd trip out....and it was. A little bit of walking on few climbs.....Faust said his Garmin was showing over 100*, but again it didn't feel that toasty. Quick turn around at the Peak and head back. Passed a couple of riders heading up.

Made a quick stop at Beeks'...mostly for the shade. Finally headed down B*...and it felt as though we were standing in front of blow dryer. :gag: Again, there were riders heading up...it was after 12:00 at this point.

Finally made it back to the Tree Farm...twas hot. With that said, it was still a fun day on the bike and on the mountain. :thumbsup:

https://www.strava.com/activities/613420336


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Short dawn patrol ride today. Trails are overgrown and difficult to see. Even when I can see them I find parts to be quite technical. One flat up front, my first ever riding mtb (several years of riding but I've been lucky) as a result of sliding off of the trail on an off camber decent and burping the front tire. A little CO2 and I was rolling again.

View over the lake was quite nice this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/614993576


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

Did a ride up on Peavine Mtn here in Reno before it got too hot. We've had a good bit of rain this spring, so the areas around the trail are still pretty green and the trails themselves are not yet completely dried out and loose.

https://www.strava.com/activities/614494281


----------



## t_surfer (Jun 28, 2013)

Took my new Hettly Orion Titanium custom for a first spin on the weekend in Western Australia. She flies pretty well!


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

That is a stunner!


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

nomit said:


> Lockhart Basin out & back in Moab. From Horrah pass to hwy 211 & return.
> 
> It was like white rim's evil twin brother. Kicked my ass. 95 degree day, ~98 miles, lots of sand and a fair amount of HAB. Looked like I had enough water at halfway point.....then quickly ran out with 30 miles left and no one around. Definitely suffered from pretty severe heat exhaustion/dehydration for the last hour, feeling nauseous/faint, exerting any energy pedaling uphill made me feel like I was gonna pass out so I walked a lot. Got back to the truck and my head felt like it was swelling up, still not sure what that meant....but I don't think it's good.
> 
> would not recommend that shitty trail, ever.


Damn dude! you could've died.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Just bought her this morning! Went out for a ride on my local single track and loved every second of it, this is my first SS bike and I am totally hooked. Its so light and quiet!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Those are a great out of the box deal! You'll have lots of fun on that one!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

What's up with this heat, I'm ready for fall already.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Ive been riding in a new to me location for the last few months, its called the "Noquomanan Trail Network" here in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Beautiful, rugged country that is buried under 300+ inches of snow 7 months out of the year. Riding my rigid Dean on these trails keeps my attention. This trail Im on is called the "Epic" trail. Its a nice loop that will let you know your condition level quickly, while throwing steep short technical ascents, tight twisting trails and even more technical descents. Ive discovered a 45 minute "short" loop Im riding 2-3 times a week while getting a longer multiple hour ride on the weekends. Im not really used to riding this Dean since I just bought it and only have 20 or so miles on it. Im noticing Im getting myself into trouble by coming into technical sections way too hot, this thing flies downhill, its got a real bmx feel to it which drives me to really open it up, but then Ill come into a rock garden and things get dicey....


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

evad nosam said:


> Ive been riding in a new to me location for the last few months, its called the "Noquomanan Trail Network" here in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Beautiful, rugged country that is buried under 300+ inches of snow 7 months out of the year. Riding my rigid Dean on these trails keeps my attention. This trail Im on is called the "Epic" trail. Its a nice loop that will let you know your condition level quickly, while throwing steep short technical ascents, tight twisting trails and even more technical descents. Ive discovered a 45 minute "short" loop Im riding 2-3 times a week while getting a longer multiple hour ride on the weekends. Im not really used to riding this Dean since I just bought it and only have 20 or so miles on it. Im noticing Im getting myself into trouble by coming into technical sections way too hot, this thing flies downhill, its got a real bmx feel to it which drives me to really open it up, but then Ill come into a rock garden and things get dicey....


Nice, I am going to be in Autrain for a week in August, I may have to venture over and check out some of these trails, single speed style of course!


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Better yet you'll 25 minutes from Marquette and the nat'l recognized trail network "The South Trails" which belong to the NTN, one of the best trail systems Ive ever ridden. Granted I lived within a 1/4 mile of this network, so I rode it everyday. Well marked.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

getting some glam shots while changing into rain gear...


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Flat Ark said:


> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Hey, I think that's my old bike.

Got a new SS now









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

dmo said:


> Hey, I think that's my old bike.
> 
> Got a new SS now
> 
> ...


Haha! Yep! Still going strong!

I "almost" sold it a couple of weeks ago to buy a Stache but backed out. How are you liking the Stache?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

The stache is a lot of fun. The plus tires roll over everything. Might try setting it up with 27.5 wheels

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

6hr mid winter xc race on Sunday.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

I just recently put the finishing touches on this one by converting it from 1x9 to SS. This rig began life as a $700 Performance Access nine years ago, and then evolved one piece at a time into what you see today. (not a single original part is left! lol)

My friends finally talked me into joining the SS dark side, and I can't believe I waited this long to do so. I absolutely LOVE this bike -- moreso than I ever did with gears!

*FRAME:* 2013 XMI IP-057, 17.5", BSA, UD Carbon
*FORK:* RockShox 29er SID World Cup (100mm travel, 15mm Maxle Lite)
*HANDLEBAR:* Easton Haven Carbon, 711mm, Low Rise (20mm), 31.8mm, 9deg bend, 5deg upsweep
*GRIPS:* Oury Lock-on Grips (red)
*STEM:* FSA OS99 CSI Carbon, 90mm, +/- 6 deg, 31.8mm clamp, Ti hardware
*HEADSET:* NECO (1-1/8" to 1.5" )
*BRAKES:*
--Front: Shimano XTR Trail (M988) w/180mm Icetech rotor
--Rear: Shimano XTR Trail (M988) w/160mm Icetech rotor
*SHIFTERS: * N/A
*CRANKSET:* 
--FSA Pro Team Carbon ATB 175mm (set up 1x)
--Blackspire Mono Veloce 32T Chainring (unramped, black)
--BBG 32T Bashguard (red)
*BOTTOM BRACKET:* FSA MegaEXO (73/68mm)
*CHAINGUIDE:* Hope 1X
*PEDALS:* VP Components VP-001 (red)
*FRONT DERAILLEUR:* N/A
*REAR DERAILLEUR:* SRAM X.9, Short cage
*CASSETTE:* Origin8 Single Speed Kit, 20T Cog.
*TENSIONER:* Surley Singleator
*CHAIN:* SRAM PC991 9-speed
*SADDLE:* WTB Rocket V Pro
*SEATPOST:* XMI Carbon IP-SP4, UD
*TIRES:*
--Front: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 
--Rear: Maxxis Ikon EXO/EXC 29x2.2
*WHEELSET:* 
--Front Rim: Stans Arch, 29", 32H
--Rear Rim: Stans Arch EX, 29", 32H
--Front Hub: Hadley Disc ISO, 32H, 15mm QR, Red (H600100 XC Type), 
--Rear Hub: Hadley SDH Disc, 32H, 142mm x 12mm Thru-Axle, 72 POE, Red (H600135), with Shimano M988 XTR 142mm Skewer
--Spokes: DT Swiss w/red nipples
*WEIGHT:* ~21.8 lbs w/pedals


----------



## maverick4life (Jun 2, 2015)

*Reeb Dikyelous w/ Gates Carbon Drive*

New ride. Diggin it.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

ride mo gravel...


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

The other day. Needs more off-leash training with this guy, but we're getting there.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

No pics but got 12 miles after work on my Jones Plus SS where in addition to Deer Flies getting stuck in my helmet vents, I managed to inhale various insects multiple times, mostly during climbs. Great Ride!!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Quick up and down the fire road.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

That's some low gearing...


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

NordieBoy said:


> That's some low gearing...


32x24t so I can climb some of the shorter steeper sections (up to 20's & 30's % grade according to Strava). Overall, it's about 1400ft over 3.7 miles and I remain seated most of the way up. My best time up was under 44 minutes.

I do have a 20t, 18t and a 16t ready to go when I get stronger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just way too much Giggity today!*

Ride #3 on the Solo One SE. Did an 11 miler, approx 1400', today on the Oats Peak Trail at Montana de Oro State Park. This was one of the main trails I bought this crate to ride on. It's an "out n' back" along with an absolutely necessary diversion to catch the Beebe trail bypass on the way down that reconnects to Oats. All grins and giggles...and yes, lots of talcum powder-like dust. It summertime!

I'm frankly astonished at how fun it was CLIMBING on this bike, but the downhill was just as much giggity. I can't put my finger on the stoke this thing has inspired. My wife was hiking in the park while I rode just a bit over an hour and a quarter with a fellow single-speeder and asked me after the ride "what made it so much fun?" referring to my comment about the bike and I honestly still can't come up with an answer. :lol: It just was!

So far I'm relatively impressed with these Kenda Honey Badger Pro DTC's. Especially at $50/pair. I went tubeless with them yesterday so I was aired down to 24F/28R and they really did well on this mixed terrain. I'd love to think this is a good combo I can stick with so we'll see how they wear and how they stick as my confidence and the newness of 9'r wears off.

Anyway, here's a pic of the upper entrance of the Beebe Trail diverting off Oats Pk trail and the bottom pic is from a hike-a-bike diversion near the end of Oats Pk Tr looking at Valencia Pk with a smooth Pacific Ocean hiding in the overcast gray on either side. If you look closely, my water bottle is ooooozing flowy single track as it sits there.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMS, that trail looks like so much fun. Don't get hung up as to why it's fun. Those pics say it all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Headed out yesterday for a big ride....I refer to it as a 4 Park Ride here in the OC. Quail Hil l- Aliso/Wood Canyon - Laguna Coast Wilderness Park - El Moro State Park. Chose this route because it was next to the coast and it was supposed to be warm. Well, I forget about the humidity that close to the coast.

The original route was 55 miles / 10k' ascent. About mile 40 going up "I Think I Can" in El Moro at noon, got cooked in the fully exposed sun. Had to pull the plug and not do the additional down and up that was planned....plus we were still 12 miles from the start with some mandatory climbing.

Definitely not one of my better days....this year the heat seems to be affecting more so than last year.

Still a fun day on the bike.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Stopped during my lunch loop at the ride thru shack for a bit of shade and Calavera trail art.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

First time taking the SS abroad. Perfect bike for the job and a joy to pack and lug around on the plane compared to these new fangled contraptions with bits hanging off them asking to be damaged by baggage handlers 

Mainly been exploring some beautiful Scandinavian singletrack but had a quick bimble at the weekend to rest the legs and see a bit of the coast. Lovely part of the world and the cycling infrastructure is incredible


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Always hard to show how fun trails are but here's a quick snap to give a flavour of the forests in Sweden. Non-stop bedrock (?), roots, loam, right to roam anywhere... what's not to like


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Another day, another loamy singletrack ride with beautiful lake views. The trails around Delsjon Lake are a bit tight and nadgery and I had and incident with a tree jumping out on me but otherwise another cracker of a ride after work


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Dan-W said:


> Another day, another loamy singletrack ride with beautiful lake views. The trails around Delsjon Lake are a bit tight and nadgery and I had and incident with a tree jumping out on me but otherwise another cracker of a ride after work


What fork do you have on that Highball? I have a couple buddies I've been riding with, since I bought my rigid SS, that have newer Highball builds but both have suspension forks. One just put the new 2016 Fox 34 on his. I'm looking at keeping SS on the simple and economical and am already thinking what I want my next SS to be. The Highball is a nice platform but I'd rather do something like yours.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh My Sack! said:


> What fork do you have on that Highball? I have a couple buddies I've been riding with, since I bought my rigid SS, that have newer Highball builds but both have suspension forks. One just put the new 2016 Fox 34 on his. I'm looking at keeping SS on the simple and economical and am already thinking what I want my next SS to be. The Highball is a nice platform but I'd rather do something like yours.


The fork is a Kinesis XI. Main deciding factor for me in selecting this rigid fork was that it is lightish (697g), has a taller AC height than most others (490mm which really helps the overall ride) and is good value (much cheaper than the Salsa carbon fork or Whiskey forks which are the only others that are light and have a decent AC height). Only "negative" you may perceive is that they are QR only. SC Highball SS dropout are QR only too so it is actually a good match and easier to find spares when out travelling for QR's than the multitude of bolt thru standards out there. Ride is very rigid and secure and is a recent shootout between Whiskey QR and bolt thru forks the testers were unable to feel much difference. Similar story with the Kinesis I feel. Anyway, if the forks are good enough for Mike Hall to smash across the Tour Divide then they are good enough for me 

Full specs of my SCHB on post 324 here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/highball-aluminum-gallery-774449-13.html


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Followed a Singletracks ride today and did it both ways in addition to the ride to and from the trails. 
Singletrack, History, Burgers, and Bike Shops in Gothenburg, Sweden | Singletracks Mountain Bike News

Super tight and hard to find flow in the trees but a good technical challenge (here is one of the rare straight, wider sections)....









...and every now and then yet another lake jumps out


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Dan-W said:


> Followed a Singletracks ride today and did it both ways in addition to the ride to and from the trails.
> Singletrack, History, Burgers, and Bike Shops in Gothenburg, Sweden | Singletracks Mountain Bike News
> 
> Super tight and hard to find flow in the trees but a good technical challenge (here is one of the rare straight, wider sections)....
> ...


Stunning! Very enviable, haven't been able to get out much--thanks for the photos!


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

slohr said:


> Stunning! Very enviable, haven't been able to get out much--thanks for the photos!


No worries, it is indeed a beautiful part of the world. I have barely ridden in the past few months too and the whole point of SS for me is to have an uncomplicated bike to just get out there and not over think things too much in the (sadly rare) moments I do have time. Even an hour on the SS exploring is more fun than almost any other ride or bike... just grab the bike and give 'er


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Great to see the photos, hope you keep posting them up!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

After a couple months of tinkering, I'm starting to feel happy with the fit of my new singlespeed.










Also picked up a Backcountry Research Awesome Strap, which is proving great for keeping a sweaty bit of rubber off my back and for making my bike look 10% more badass.










I know some folks round here think these straps are stupid, so please flame away. 










Lastly but not leastly, I was visited by my spirit animal today during my lunch ride.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^Your images are toast. Not seeing anything...and I really wanted to see an awesome strap in use. There was potential here for awesome.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh My Sack! said:


> ^^Your images are toast. Not seeing anything...and I really wanted to see an awesome strap in use. There was potential here for awesome.


That's weird--they show up on my computer. Trying again...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I also couldn't see the pics, but can see them in this last post. Like the strap!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

heartland said:


> Also picked up a Backcountry Research Awesome Strap, which is proving great for keeping a sweaty bit of rubber off my back and for making my bike look 10% more badass.
> 
> I know some folks round here think these straps are stupid, so please flame away.


lol, that's the first time i've heard anyone say that it made their bike look more badass. definitely MTBR's favorite punchline. you'll probably survive so long as you stay away from the Off Camber blabbermouth crowd.

I couldn't see the pics before either, but now i can. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Hit up some classic Pisgah techy stuff on Sunday with a buddy.

Stop before dropping into the fun stuff on Bennett








Buddy coming into the rock drop








buddy snapped a quick pic of me later on Black


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> lol, that's the first time i've heard anyone say that it made their bike look more badass.


Haha... A lame attempt at humor on account of being convinced by my inner 14 year old to buy the strap with a skull and crossbones pattern.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Skull strap looks awesome  I have a "handy strap" from Mt Zoom which is far less cool... sorry badass  Never used it under the saddle, just on the seatpost but your solution is probably tidier. Trails look cool too, but is that a slack chain I spy?

Loving the look of the rocky trails you posted up nitrous!

Had another explore today. I thought the massive amount of rain here in Sweden would make me feel at home (UK) but the ground dries very fast. Some lovely flowy, rocky heathland riding today with lots of line choices all over the place- perfect for rigid SS where every gem of a line through the rough counts and much more up my alley compared to some of the very tight forest stuff I've been riding lately.Enjoy!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

haven't done any big adventures lately on the SS. none of my friends ride SS so all my adventure rides seem to be on the Krampus lately, which may be converted soon... there is a 6 hour race coming up i'd like to do on the SS but it's very rough/rooty terrain and would make for a long race on a rigid bike. i did it last year on my hardtail and wished i had FS. why am i considering doing it on a rigid this year? my only explanation is that i want to race it more, and do more endurance events, and this is one of the only ones around. (i just did a 24 hour a week ago but rode the geared hardtail.) i'll be doing a pre-race test ride to see how i feel about it after a couple hours of getting the snot pounded out of me. we'll see.

been doing some loops on my local trails. lots of short steep climbs and because it's been so hot and dry this summer, everything is covered in loose over hard or sandy, dusty stuff. still fun but i miss hero dirt. hopefully it rains more this fall.

here's a couple recent rides.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

FYI Krampus as SS is a RIOT!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Took the Unit out for some sloppy gravel grinding to get to the End of the world...looking down on the red rocks of Sedona


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Cracking views and some healthy elevation on that ride!


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Last ride before heading home so you'll be pleased to know this is the last pic for a while  This evening I strung together my favourite climbs and descents of my past 3 weeks in Sweden and had a blast. Definitely be bringing the bike back! There were thunderstorms for the last few days which has made the grippy rocks slick and the loam in between absolutely beautiful. Pictures never show how steep or rocky a trail is but needless to say I ran out of puff going up in these conditions and pushed up for another go down


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Dan-W said:


> Last ride before heading home so you'll be pleased to know this is the last pic for a while  This evening I strung together my favourite climbs and descents of my past 3 weeks in Sweden and had a blast. Definitely be bringing the bike back! There were thunderstorms for the last few days which has made the grippy rocks slick and the loam in between absolutely beautiful. Pictures never show how steep or rocky a trail is but needless to say I ran out of puff going up in these conditions and pushed up for another go down
> 
> View attachment 1086023


Wow, that's like what mtb-ing in heaven must look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Dan-W said:


> Last ride before heading home so you'll be pleased to know this is the last pic for a while  This evening I strung together my favourite climbs and descents of my past 3 weeks in Sweden and had a blast. Definitely be bringing the bike back! There were thunderstorms for the last few days which has made the grippy rocks slick and the loam in between absolutely beautiful. Pictures never show how steep or rocky a trail is but needless to say I ran out of puff going up in these conditions and pushed up for another go down
> 
> View attachment 1086023


I love riding that terrain on my SS. I don't bomb it, just try to be as smooth and silent as possible. I like the consistent steering with the rigid fork too, makes it much easier to "razor" lines. Nice trails!


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Technically the ride was finished at this point, but it wasn't in the car yet!

Riding Chukkar Butte in Boise, out to Connie, up a few miles, and back. Lots of technical (to me) rocky sections, that were surprisingly easier on the ROS than my rigid SIR. Great ride!


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

slohr said:


> I love riding that terrain on my SS. I don't bomb it, just try to be as smooth and silent as possible. I like the consistent steering with the rigid fork too, makes it much easier to "razor" lines. Nice trails!


It's funny because in the pictures the Gothenburg trails look quite rough and I felt I was flowing pretty well- exactly like you say, sniping smooth lines is very rewarding and the ground between the rough was either loamy, sandy or a spiders web of very fine roots which made the smooth line even smoother. However... coming home to trails I know inside out and riding the "smooth" lines I was used to was like having my internal organs assaulted from how rough it was by comparison! The South West trails won't look as impressive in pics but when every rock is slimy and followed by yet another behind causing you to pin ball on to another and so on I soon came to realise there is no such thing as a "smooth" line at home! 

Long story short, the trails around Gothenburg were indeed heavenly for rigid SS even though all the locals I met were on 140+mm trail/ endurbro bikes. If anyone is ever close by then I thoroughly recommend taking the bike- any bike can be damned fun and excel there in its own way so just give 'er! :thumbsup:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

did a loop around the city today, hit 7-8 parks.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Fisty getting out of it's comfort zone on this washed out rocky descent, most of this ride was on good gravel and road, but I just had to check out this one section of single track that dropped 1300 ft in 3 miles :nono:


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> did a loop around the city today


Whereabouts is that OneSpeed? Looks great



> Fisty getting out of it's comfort zone on this washed out rocky descent, most of this ride was on good gravel and road, but I just had to check out this one section of single track that dropped 1300 ft in 3 miles


Always a nice "surprise", especially on SS  If you didn't get that extra elevation in then the ride probably wouldn't have been up to your normal crazy standards though 

@Flat Ark

The Stache always looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Man, do you crush sidewalk concrete when you walk on them??


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

slohr said:


> Man, do you crush sidewalk concrete when you walk on them??


Waa???


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Waa???


Sorry for the confusion, I was attempting to reply to JMCTAV23's crushing ride when Wordpress took a dump.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

More Back 40 action.
View attachment 1087735


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Flat Ark said:


> More Back 40 action.
> View attachment 1087735
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


^ that shows up as an invalid attachment for me.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmmm? The photo shows up on my phone. Albeit turned 90 degrees from what I wanted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ that shows up as an invalid attachment for me.


me too.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Flat Ark said:


> Hmmm? The photo shows up on my phone. Albeit turned 90 degrees from what I wanted.


a picture is worth a thousand words, could you describe it to me?


----------



## billmania (Nov 20, 2008)

2016 Trek Superfly SS Frameset
Stan's Crest Rims on Bontrager FCC Front Hub and DT Swiss 350 Rear Hub
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.35 Front/29x2.25 Rear Tires
RXL Stem
Rhythm Pro Bar 750mm
Bontrager Evoke Saddle
X7 Crank
Race Face Narrow/Wide 36T Ring
Surly 18T Cog
Ergon Grips


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom Lake Granite Bay*

Hot, did I mention it was HOT?

Rode a lot of places that last month were lake ...


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

MooBalicious! HAHA


----------



## Spamtron (Aug 3, 2016)

So turned this...








Into this...

















Went all Fat-BMX style SS to jump around with the kids on their bikes...
swapped out to as much USA made gear as I could. Profile 40 stem, 175 raw no-boss cranks with 6 7/8 spindle, and 100mm euro internal BB to keep the Q as close as possible. S&M 25T spline drive front. Crupi pivot post. ODI grips. Al's Transit aluminum cruiser bars. Appropriately named RedLine Monster pedals. SINZ chro-mo 13T rear cog. Had a Tioga seat that was super light, but my 8 yr old loved it, so swapped it onto his and ended up with his EZRA kevlar seat. Kept it around 30 lbs still...


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Dupont State Forest on my Niner ROS9. Awesome day in the trails.



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dada (Mar 10, 2009)

*Swobo Mutineer*

Swobo dropped the price on their Mutineer to $489 delivered couldn't resist since that's what I can afford these days & I'm uneasy of borrowing bike from friend. (Had to get rid of my old ride)
So after 5 rides at different trails in my area I can say really happy my times are close but not has fast to what I was doing on a friend 26" 5" suspension.
My only changes to stock are a short stem, seat post clamp & thin flat pedals.
I like the wide handlebar & thought I would swap the seat but pretty decent.
I will chose tires with smaller knobs when due.
I like to road ride to trails which are around 45 minutes from my place, the gearing is a good compromise between road&trail.
I'll come back with more pictures & update in a month or so.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Chrome Creek ride(and HaB).

56.3km
3:21:46
1,169m

https://www.strava.com/activities/682080987


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

Last couple of weeks we've been living at our family summer house, which is located on an island. Riding on the rocks with the ocean rumbling a few meters away from you, was just fantastic.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn. Just noticed this after the last ride


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

nice tacky soil was a welcome change thanks to some much needed rain. saw some interesting things yesterday.

















came across these crazy little red mushrooms. and the answer is no.


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

https://www.strava.com/activities/689962656/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1472240750
Had a great day on the Moots running a standard 32x20!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

Mtroadie said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/689962656/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1472240750
> Had a great day on the Moots running a standard 32x20!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Almost forgot to post the obligatory pic! Taken later.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I want that! Moots SS + lefty = want

nice ride too :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> Damn. Just noticed this after the last ride


Do you know how that happened? Crash? Or while riding?


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

On top of the world... Or at least it looks like it from here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Ryder1 said:


> Do you know how that happened? Crash? Or while riding?


No crashes. Riding solo. Right on the front of the stanchion.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mtroadie that was an awesome ride!

Tk1971 that Kona is looking sweet.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Some great rides there guys, keep it up!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

After a weekend of small rides, I figured I would get in a longer ride today. However it would be different. Slept in til 8:00. Had breakfast. Sat around and watched the WC DH Replay.

Finally got on my bike at 11:00. I know....usually I am finishing about that time.

The plan.....Ride from the house, through Oaks/Weir Cyn, over to Chino Hills, do a loop, then head back through Weir/Oaks.

In my head I had 57 miles and about 7000'. Sent my wife a text that I would be home before dark.

11am start had me worried a bit about how warm it was gonna be. It actually would not be an issue all day.

Gotta admit, I didn't feel that great when I rolled out. Legs just felt heavy and tired. Up Oak, down Yucca Ridge then up Coachwhip. Ran into some friends at the top of Deer. Dropped down and headed out to Weir Cyn. Breeze felt good and felt like I was fighting a headwind....again, which had me looking forward to the tailwind on the way home. Out into Weir Cyn and then out the bridal trail. Made a quick stop at Ronald Reagan Park for water before continuing on. Down Wood Chips and onto Santa Ana Canyon. I was making a good effort of not doubling back on the trails if I could avoid it. So I hopped on SART and took the trail to Green River Golf Course. As i approached the new parking spaces that they put in next to the freeway, I was surprised at the 3 different piles of broken window glass.  I'd recommend never parking there.:thumbsdown::stop:

Over the RR tracks and on over to Lower Aliso Trail.










As soon as I turned on to Lower Aliso, I was smacked in the face by a stout headwind. Wasn't looking forward to this.   Put my head down and just pedaled. Short time later reached the Rolling M Ranch and refilled my bottles. I was finally starting to feel better.

Around the corner and started the climb up Southridge to Telegraph. Again, fighting the headwind. By this point I had turned my Garmin onto the map screen so I was not seeing stats, especially my heart rate. Was just gonna go by feel. The climb up went ok...not fast, not slow. Short break at 4 Corners then headed up Bovinian Delight to Southridge.....










Not a hard trail, but it is getting loose in some spots. It goes by quickly and you reach Southridge. Turned right, and a bunch a series of ups and downs...one stout little climb, then down Diemer. Another right turn on Telegraph and I was heading back up to 4 Corners. Legs were feeling pretty good about this time. At least it felt like I was moving pretty good. Back at 4 Corners in no time and a quick break.










Raptor takes you over to Faultline.....the 2 combined make for a great fast flowing singletrack. There was quite a strong crosswind in sections...that would cause a little havoc when the front end would get off the ground.


















This drops you down back onto Lower Aliso. It had been a very quiet day out there to this point. However I did have a pair of surprised horse riders.....ooopsies. 

I bypassed the Ranch cause I made the plan of going up Bane Canyon and coming back down Bane Ridge, and knew there was water up a little ways. Made short work of the climb up. Bane Ridge is going to get taken over soon by the Russian Thistle. Again the crosswinds were a little tricky on the high speed singletrack. Hit up a couple more singletracks on the way back out Lower Aliso. Seeing how open most of the trails were, I hopped on to Avulvall Fenceline Trail....today it was great. It becomes impassible when the thistle/tumbleweeds take over.

This drops me back at the RR tracks.....and the afternoon headwind from hell. Nothing you can do except pedal. Good thing this section goes by quickly. Back out on the bike path heading back to Santa Ana Cyn Rd...this would be one of the small sections that I doubled back on. Instead of heading back up the bridal trails at Serrano, I continued up SA Cyn Rd a little and detoured over into Deer Canyon Preserve.










I little more climbing over here....but there is also water. Quick refill and I was off. By this time, it was getting late, but I still had about 1.5 hours of daylight. Made my way back into Weir Cyn and back into the Oaks. Was still feeling good so I headed up Deer Trail.










It was about 6:40 now. I knew daylight was disappearing....so down Chutes into IRP. Hopped on Santiago Creek Trail and ran into some more friends. Quick stop for socializing. Back on my way, up/down the Dam Hill, down Pony Trail, and around on my extra credit loop to Sage Ridge. Thought I was gonna run short on the 8000'....I made the right hand turn and climbed the 1st B/Oak to the first Gazebo. Turned back and finally headed home.

Made it home after dark....missed it by about 1/2 hour  . Oh well....I did much more than I had l planned when I left. I probably would have stayed out longer, had I had the daylight.

Was really surprised how dead the parks were given that it was a holiday.....not that I am complaining. :thumbsup:

https://www.relive.cc/view/702095021


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

During the past weekend I started building a small bridge with my pal.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Friday morning at Hillman State Park just west of Pittsburgh.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

bump for fall stoke...


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Chinese Carbon
Beer Works Eccentric BB30
One Up 32 Oval Chainring
Niner 20 and 18 tooth Cog
All other parts used are spare parts really not worth mentioning


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Wednesday at Gooseberry Mesa


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Fall is here.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

wow, that salsa is my taste of bike! nice!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Short and sweet SS ride this morning.


















I found someone's beer stash at the top.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I only brushed past it! Honest!


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

I took my kids up Oak Knoll in Carrabassett Valley Maine yesterday. It was a great ride with beautiful weather. The scenery was epic, just past the peak of the foliage colors (lots of leaves on the ground!). My 11 year old daughter and I were both on SS and my 10 year old was on her older Trance (I am working on converting her to a single speed rider )













Here is the reward:



A great view of the Bigalow range in Maine:


----------



## cliston (Jul 11, 2014)

My bike as it sits today. 2013 Specialized CarveSL. Wheels are Stans Flow EX mounted on orange Hope Pro 4 hubs with their SS rear hub. Just swapped out the carbon chisel rigid fork with a Manitou Marvel Pro with 15mm thru. I loved the rigid but it was starting to take it's toll. I got that Marvel as a four ride takeoff from my lbs. basicslly brand new for a can't say no price.


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

SS ride this morning










Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Got to ride the Allegrippis trails at Raystown Lake in PA.

The best spot to take pictures:


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunday ride, 29+ perfect for the job


----------



## Loadnreturn (Aug 20, 2015)

My daily ride to work. Hard to beat Fall riding... hero dirt, perfect temperatures and changing colors.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

socal_jack said:


> Sunday ride, 29+ perfect for the job


Dang dude those trails look so buff I'd think my cross bike would be perfect for the job...where's this at BTW?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

jmctav23 said:


> Dang dude those trails look so buff I'd think my cross bike would be perfect for the job...where's this at BTW?


That's Thunder Mtn in Red Canyon, Dixie National Forest, UT. There are some sections before and after those pics where you'd likely not want a cross bike. Looseness and steeps in spots made the 29+ a real winner.


----------



## D-Yob (Jun 20, 2005)

*Pisgah Pause*

Sometimes you have to go where she wants to go.


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

*Fresh new carbon wheelset with DTSwiss SS hubs. 24.5 pounds with a 34/18 ratio.*

Loving the new coat of paint on the old Blue Engin cycles. New (to me) fork and a new set of wheels. Light bicycle rims at 30mm wide and some new Vittoria Mezcal tires with Graphene at 18psi. Riding really well so far.


----------



## 2wheel_dave (Aug 13, 2016)

*New bike*

My new bike. Raleigh Furley.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Fresh Craigslist score turned the Fisticuff from a middleweight brawler to a lean fast fighting machine... CK road hubs laced to Stans Alpha 400 rims with Ti Salsa skewers. And the white spokes really seal the deal.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

My favorite trail. Jake/Bull Mtn in GA










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Someone set that bike up right!! Looks good Country!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheel_dave (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Got out for a shake down trail ride for the first time this year. Did a quick 4 miles this past Wednesday at the Bacon Ridge trail in Crownsville, MD.








I completed a project last night.






Then i got to test it out this morning with a quick 3.5 mile loop at the same place. i didn't stop this time as I was only able to ride for a little bit but I love this fork!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

worrptangl said:


> Got out for a shake down trail ride for the first time this year. Did a quick 4 miles this past Wednesday at the Bacon Ridge trail in Crownsville, MD.


Awesome bike! 2:30 min north and west of you in LaVale. Do you have a lot of riding options down your way? My son and I just rode an awesome new IMBA trail at Deep Creek Lake state park--if you're ever out this way, be sure to bring your bike!


----------



## TacoBeer (Sep 9, 2008)

Pine, Az along the Pine Creek Trail


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

slohr said:


> Awesome bike! 2:30 min north and west of you in LaVale. Do you have a lot of riding options down your way? My son and I just rode an awesome new IMBA trail at Deep Creek Lake state park--if you're ever out this way, be sure to bring your bike!


Yes we have some nice riding out here at Patapsco state Park. I heard that was a nice trail I want to try and get out there next year.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

worrptangl said:


> Yes we have some nice riding out here at Patapsco state Park. I heard that was a nice trail I want to try and get out there next year.


I was curious if you might ride there. Still looks like a bit of a haul? I hope to make it down there in the next few weeks. Used to go to that park as a kid in the 70s, but haven't been there to ride.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

a 28km long trip today enjoying the colors of autumn.


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

Post 20 mile shakedown ride for my SS'ed Banshee Phantom. Was a lot of fun!


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

mhopton said:


> Someone set that bike up right!! Looks good Country!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes they did Mr Hopton! 👍
Thanks for a Great Deal and a Great Bike

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

I









Another Bull/Jake Mt ride in GA. Awesome place for a Night Ride as well got to try out one of my new lights.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Cuyamaca SP crossing into Anza Borrego SP Upper Green Valley ST, roughish climb but you are rewarded at the top.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Set new distance and climbing PRs for myself last weekend. Prior to 2015, I was lucky to ride once or twice a month. I moved last year and having local trails close by has allowed me to put more and more time on the bike. I've slowly been working my way up, and have finally passed my 50 mile singletrack goal on a rigid SS. Got very close to 1 mile of climbing, but didn't properly prepare for the ride and really needed something to eat before going any further. I've primarily been focused on training for 10-15 mile XC races, so it was a surprise to me that I was able to ride this far.


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

Loadnreturn said:


> My daily ride to work. Hard to beat Fall riding... hero dirt, perfect temperatures and changing colors.
> View attachment 1101001


Nice bike Loadnreturn! I think that is what i'm looking at for a single speed. What size is your frame?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

My long lost baby is back. Well, technically not lost - I had a brainfart and sold it two years ago. Guy kept in great shape and agreed to sell it back. It was the first Surly frame I bought brand new from the shop and I kept thinking on how stupid I was to sell it for the last two years or so.

This was most recent ride, just built up, still deciding on handlebars. These bars went on Krampus and I put on Surly Open bars for now, kind of want to pull the trigger on Fairweather B903, I think they would be a killer on this build


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow cool thread i just found. Ive ridden over 4k miles on my ss mtb this year. Will start to share my rides. Is there a strava group like the fatbike forum?

You can follow me too. https://www.strava.com/athlete/training


















Few shots this year
Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

coke said:


> Set new distance and climbing PRs for myself last weekend. Prior to 2015, I was lucky to ride once or twice a month. I moved last year and having local trails close by has allowed me to put more and more time on the bike. I've slowly been working my way up, and have finally passed my 50 mile singletrack goal on a rigid SS. Got very close to 1 mile of climbing, but didn't properly prepare for the ride and really needed something to eat before going any further. I've primarily been focused on training for 10-15 mile XC races, so it was a surprise to me that I was able to ride this far.
> 
> View attachment 1104312


One 9 rdo? Thats what i am on. 50 miles rigid ss takes upper body too. Dont neglect that as you build up. Ive ridden about 3k miles of rigid singletrack but in Michigan. Shoulders triceps and forearms need to "train" a bit. Pushups dips pullups work. Where do you live?

























My ride sunday was 58 miles, 4.5 hours, 3 trails and some roads. 32 oval 17. https://www.strava.com/activities/768319922

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

86 schwinn sierra... got it free.....ended up turning it into a single speed


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Loop in Albuquerque foothills this evening.

Like it here so far. night riding in shorts in almost mid november.


----------



## quicksilverta (Feb 3, 2008)

Took the first ride on my new Oddity 29+ yesterday! Man this gonna be a fun ride! Goes up the hills fast and down them as fast as you can hold on. Thing eats up the trail. 67 degree head angle, short 420m stays.

Oddity Bars
Oddity Boost TI fork
Onyx 148 boost single speed hub
Nextie carbon rims
83mm T47 Bottom Bracket with Raceface sixC cranks
Level brakes
Gravity dropper post
King headset


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> One 9 rdo? Thats what i am on. 50 miles rigid ss takes upper body too. Dont neglect that as you build up. Ive ridden about 3k miles of rigid singletrack but in Michigan. Shoulders triceps and forearms need to "train" a bit. Pushups dips pullups work. Where do you live?
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


Yes it's a One 9 RDO with an enve fork. I was in to weight lifting prior to mountain bikes. I gave up lifting to ride, and noticed my upper body started to shrink. One of the primary reasons I ride rigid now is to get a full body workout.

I ride mostly around Arkansas. There's a mixture of terrain around here, but most trails are somewhat rough and a majority of riders are on full suspension bikes. 
This 50 mile ride was done on a 5 mile trail that's full of tight switchbacks and short but steep climbs.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

quicksilverta said:


> Took the first ride on my new Oddity 29+ yesterday! Man this gonna be a fun ride! Goes up the hills fast and down them as fast as you can hold on. Thing eats up the trail. 67 degree head angle, short 420m stays.
> 
> Oddity Bars
> Oddity Boost TI fork
> ...


What a cool bike. How was the ride? Ride report?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

quicksilverta said:


> Took the first ride on my new Oddity 29+ yesterday! Man this gonna be a fun ride! Goes up the hills fast and down them as fast as you can hold on. Thing eats up the trail. 67 degree head angle, short 420m stays.


Awesome rig! I am in queue for a Feb build from Oddity myself. How tall are you, and where does this bike live? Did you go with paragon for the rear?
I've been considering going with their bars.


----------



## quicksilverta (Feb 3, 2008)

charlatan said:


> Awesome rig! I am in queue for a Feb build from Oddity myself. How tall are you, and where does this bike live? Did you go with paragon for the rear?
> I've been considering going with their bars.


I'm 5'7" I'm from KC. Paragon sliders in the rear. I think the bars are worth it! I haven't had any other bars on it, but like the way they feel. Love the way the bike rides, definitely the fastest rigid bike I've owned.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

East side of the Sandias on my day off

Will definitely be making some more training loops out of that stuff. Fun riding, lots of climbing, some flowy, some pretty tech spots on occasion. and lot of embedded rock gardens where it takes a unique combo of finesse and brute force to get up. Reminds me of CO trails without the mtn views.... except I saw two other cyclists all day today.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

that's a cool shot. looks like your way up there. anyone ever tell you you got your head in the clouds?


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> That's Thunder Mtn in Red Canyon, Dixie National Forest, UT. There are some sections before and after those pics where you'd likely not want a cross bike. Looseness and steeps in spots made the 29+ a real winner.


My favorite trail.

Agreed on needing a mtb, it's not as buff as it looks.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Rebuilt my entire SS drivetrain from scratch to get away from the rear deraileur-style tensioners... replaced everything 
















My only concern is the position of the Stinger and the possibility of nailing a log with it.

Does anyone know if it's ok to flip it so it pushes down on the top chainline, rather than pushing up on the bottom chainline like it is now?


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

paleh0rse said:


> Does anyone know if it's ok to flip it so it pushes down on the top chainline, rather than pushing up on the bottom chainline like it is now?


nope.

the tension becomes very tight on the top of the loop because in the downstroke you're essentially pulling the chain through from the sprocket to the crank. Putting a pivot there to tension would at best create a lot of friction, and most likely fail pretty quick.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

paleh0rse said:


> My only concern is the position of the Stinger and the possibility of nailing a log with it.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's ok to flip it so it pushes down on the top chainline, rather than pushing up on the bottom chainline like it is now?


I'd just add a couple of links...


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

nomit said:


> nope.
> 
> the tension becomes very tight on the top of the loop because in the downstroke you're essentially pulling the chain through from the sprocket to the crank. Putting a pivot there to tension would at best create a lot of friction, and most likely fail pretty quick.


Damn, I figured as much. Had to ask, though. Thank you!



NordieBoy said:


> I'd just add a couple of links...


I wish I could. Unfortunately, the ONLY way I got this to work without hitting the fat chainstay was by using a single halflink in the chain and the 34/21 ring combo. If I go with another full link, or longer, then I'd have to switch it to a push-down config -- which means I'd just end up bashing the chain itself on a rock instead of the Stinger.

Sadly, the Chinese frame I have is a royal pain the ass when it comes to running SS.

All is good, though... because this current setup rips!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

nomit said:


> East side of the Sandias on my day off
> 
> Nice post! Thanks for the stava detail. Nice to see the map.


----------



## jonjonjon3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Cotic Simple*

Just finished building.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful evening in Albuquerque...

It's almost thanksgiving, and today's the first day that kinda felt like fall.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay Dog Style*

Expecting mucho mud after the rains but it was great.









Nice Doggy, just stay there....


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

My birthday ride.....on the local trails, pretty simple after riding the big mountains over the weekend.......finished the final build on my single-speed a month ago when I got new wheels (i9 - green anodized), and have mostly ridden it since then........


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Bull Mt ride this past Monday and Todays ride with the old man. Man we need some rain

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

nomit said:


> Beautiful evening in Albuquerque...
> 
> It's almost thanksgiving, and today's the first day that kinda felt like fall.


Wow what a view

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Carbon Canyon / Chino Hills State Park on top of the bonus climb.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

First ride on my new bike. Ken Cuddleback Trail to the Westover Meadow Conservation Area. My girlfriend took a couple of these photos on her new camera. That's her Krampus in the second photo.





































More photos on my Blog: Max, The Cyclist


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tk1971 said:


> Chino Hills State Park on top of the bonus climb.


I'm not sure your done there, it looks like you have a little more "up" left. good lookin spot though.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Some continental divide trail, before it gets completely snowed in

That climb kinda kicked my ass. First it was steep, then windy, then it was a little bit muddy/pine needle combo, then it was snowy. Unwanted extra resistance the whole way.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I'm not sure your done there, it looks like you have a little more "up" left. good lookin spot though.


That's where I came from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

High Falls, Lake Ontario, and a giant beer keg x-mas tree outside a local brewery. roughly 430 kegs, damn.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

92 miles and 9k vertical today

it was a bit nippy.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ nice! looks like a great spot, and thanks for humbling me.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Grippus Maximus!


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Is that the Carver fork on there - just put that on my vassago and it's pretty freakin rigid....


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

socal_jack said:


> Grippus Maximus!
> 
> View attachment 1108970


Grippus Maximusser! (but as of now its on the front porch, headed out...soon. night time is the right time.)


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Matterhorn said:


> Grippus Maximusser! (but as of now its on the front porch, headed out...soon. night time is the right time.)


Definitely some volume, but don't know if I could go back to small knobs


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Took the new Nature Boy out for a 30-mile ride at 22ºF, and that's before the wind cuts into you. I can't stop riding this thing- I think a CX bike might be the perfect platform for exploring.

Full ride report and winter tips: Max, The Cyclist


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Single speed Sunday!!!


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

evening lap in abq


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Put 20 miles on the new Kona Unit, solid bike but not wild about the roational weight of 27.5+, either way its a solid bike. 
IMG_5703 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## svturtle (May 7, 2010)

Just picked up this brand new GT Peace 26er. Yes!, new old stock, very old.
Added some Maxxis Crossmarks, Shimano PD-M520 pedals, BBG chain guard, flat bars, and Jet Black lock-on grips.
Got a new 100mm Recon Silver fork coming in the mail atm also.
Going to be a total cost of just under $1000AU once done. Very happy chappie 
Thought about buying the 29er 2016 Kona Unit @ $1180AU atm. But once I added forks etc the price would have blown out plus I'm totally happy with the 26 size tyres anyway.
Can't wait to ride her 

Big shoutout to Erik from www.crankncycles.co.au
They have the old Giant Bowery there aswell (new) which I'm eyeing off aswell.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Congrads on the good score! Enjoy!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*SS Gruppen Ride*

Great SS condits at Granite Bay 'til one of our guy's Carver Ti frame cracked...


----------



## svturtle (May 7, 2010)

slohr said:


> Congrads on the good score! Enjoy!


Cheers, will do.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

One of our group was sick, so we went up and down our usual.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice ride in Annadel, up Canyon, messed around the lake. Decided to head down cobblestone. About 300y down Rough Go, ate **** and broke my wrist. Hiked back up to the lake and rode down one handed. Gorgeous day and a great ride till the wreck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Dang that's a bummer dude! Are you crazy for riding down one handed? No. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Dropping rent check off and adding some CX miles for fun


----------



## nanobiker (Sep 9, 2008)

*My Stache 7 is not longer Plus*

Big shoes were removed and now running Bontis 2.3 on Duroc 40 rims (39 mm internal).


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Vassago Fisticuff in stage one of touring transformation :skep:

First long shakedown ride with ~25 extra pounds in racks/bags/gear. Uphills with baggage on SS has ushered me in to a whole new level of pain cave. Coast to Coast ride starts in approximately ten days.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jmctav23 said:


> Coast to Coast ride starts in approximately ten days.


sweet, what route are you planning on taking (approximate)? how long will it take? are you bringing extra cogs for mountainous states vs flat states?


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> sweet, what route are you planning on taking (approximate)? how long will it take? are you bringing extra cogs for mountainous states vs flat states?


Roughly following the southern tier ACA route but trying to avoid the interstate and throw in some gravel along the way. I will have a dingle speed setup with 42-18 as high and 39-20 as low. Staying pretty far south to avoid higher elevations for warmth, I think the highest point on route is along the Geronimo trail road that goes across the AZ-NM border it gets up around 6k feet.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Monumental Loop, Southern New Mexico - BIKEPACKING.com

Link some of this "gravel" in to avoid a stretch of interstate in southern NM. Good luck on the SSouthern Tier!


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

Took my single speed mountain bike out for a spin in the snow....btw, any ideas as to how to get more traction on the front when riding on packed snow or trafficed snow? My front was slipping on pavement with snow. Yet, I could blast through these 3" to 4" snow on grass field with gravels/dirt without any problem.

snowday_0030b by vracing, on Flickr

-snowday_0025 by vracing, on Flickr

-snowday_0024 by vracing, on Flickr

-snowday_0019 by vracing, on Flickr

-snowday_0011 by vracing, on Flickr

-snowday_0006 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The last day I got to ride my SS DH bike was THIS day in Whistler. The next day on the first run I slid out a broke the tip of my elbow off on the right turn behind me in the first pic. Flew home to Texas the next day and surgery the next. Not deterred at all, my easiest crash just weird circumstances. I LOVE my SS DH bike, all 32lbs of her. Her name is Miesha.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

lower tire pressure helps a little, but studded tires are the only answer for winter riding on "skinny" tires IMO.


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> lower tire pressure helps a little, but studded tires are the only answer for winter riding on "skinny" tires IMO.


Is already lowered to 20 psi. I don't mind falling but riding on street with traffics with packed snow.....it can be dangerous.. I see studded tires are the only option. I live in NYC and we don't get a lot of snow.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

Still sorting the new steed. It's getting closer...


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

North of ABQ


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

padrefan1982 said:


> Post 20 mile shakedown ride for my SS'ed Banshee Phantom. Was a lot of fun!
> View attachment 1103547


This is badass!


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Quick loop with the dog


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

evening ride. it was gloomy and overcast just after a rain. i went out to hammer a few hills and it turned into a little more, par for the course. was riding along the river and the clouds broke right at sunset just long enough to take a pic.









30 minutes later i was on my way home in the dark and suddenly the rear end got squirmy. flat. nice bit cut right in the tread. bummer. still a good ride.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Last weekend at the SnakeTT.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

Did 20 miles in the Bethpage MTB trail.....

Single speed...that's how I roll...

bethpagetrail_0023 by vracing, on Flickr

Trees are everywhere....

bethpagetrail_0008 by vracing, on Flickr

Some dog walker disposed their dog SSS in a plastic bag....and just left it on the ground...

bethpagetrail_0001 by vracing, on Flickr

bethpagetrail_0021 by vracing, on Flickr

Bethpage is known to have a world class golf course...

bethpagetrail_0053 by vracing, on Flickr

trees by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Seriously nice ride accounts lately. Thanks.

Winter's freedom from heat makes SS even sweeter at time don't you think?


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, I have been off riding regularly for a year. Yup, SS mountain biking is getting me back into riding...hehehehe.. NYC winter is really long, until late March. The heatwave does not come until June.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Jack Burns said:


> Seriously nice ride accounts lately. Thanks.
> 
> Winter's freedom from heat makes SS even sweeter at time don't you think?


Heck yes! SS at 50 degrees is more than twice as good as SS at 100 degrees. Math gets tricky but here in the desert we are in prime riding season.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

It was 71 degrees here yesterday, in the mountains, in January.  The group wanted to go ride, but I really thought that all the snow and rain would have the trails in terrible shape, and it'd be a wasted trip. Luckily, the shop owners know better than me. Trails were perfect! And, the single speeders outnumbered the geared bikes too.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Did a short but great ride in the North Foothills of the Powder Sugar dusted Watermelon Mountains in Albuquerque, NM on my Trusty Surly Karate Monkey the other day... the 1 hour loop is a great way to end the work day, especially with these views.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Well I got out today for something way different.

Picked up a couple of days of work out in Indio, and instead of driving 130 miles each way for 2 days, I decided to just stay in our timeshare in Palm Springs.

I planned ahead and brought my bike with me....and I had a plan.

Got out of work a little later than anticipated, but I was not gonna be denied.

The plan.....up Dunn Rd to Mike's Oasis, then down Hahn/Buena Vista then out the Goat Trails. I found a route...and it was looking like a 2:20-2:45 ride. Got on my bike at 3:05 and rolled from the movie theater in Cathedral City. Rolled through the streets to get to the dirt. Based on the routes I was looking at, Dunn Rd. looked like it was gonna be a grind. The first couple of hundred yards weren't bad. Then the road started going up....and up.....and up.....and up. Found it harder than Harding, and maybe a little harder than Coal Cyn...plus it was rocky. Quickly I found myself walking. Avg. 10.5% grade. On the way up, saw several large ruts and washouts...it would be really bad to ride into them at speed.

Looking back from which I came.....









Views abound.....









Continued on and enjoyed a couple of short downs along the way...but it was predominately an uphill. I knew of the old equipment at Mike's Oasis, but didn't realize there was more.

Looks likes someone forgot their Tonka Toy...









Yes....the climb in the background is longer and steeper than it looks....









Once I got to the top of that climb, it wasn't bad the rest of the way to Mike's Oasis. In fact, I got there pretty quick.



























Can't beat the views.....

















At this point it was about 4:30, so I headed on and climbed up Hahn Trail. Fun short climb...but the trail is kinda loose. Reached the top, and the sun was setting and the temps were starting to drop.

I'll say it again....hard to beat the views. Really pretty evening out there today.









I started to second guess myself whether or not I could make it down Hahn/Buena Vista and back to Dunn Rd. before it got dark. I already knew I was gonna have to skip the Goat Trails. Since I had no light...I was out there by myself, and I was concerned with those monster ruts on Dunn Rd. I decided that going back the way I came in was the safer choice. On the way back down Dunn Rd. I started to follow a side road....it stopped immediately, but I found something strange.

Is this where they tied up the goat for the T-Rex?









Got back down to the gate a few minutes before dark. Skipping the singletrack turned out to be the right call.

It was good to get out....especially out there....during the week.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Albuquerque Foothills - Gotta start adding some more mileage now that it's staying slightly lighter out later. Kinda cold this week though, should warm up next.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

another evening in albuquerque


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

This is my Baum Converted SS. Used the Phil BB to achieve tension with static rear dropouts and so far has worked perfectly with 0 dropped chains. Personally, I think titanium is the god-material for hardtails, with the right amount of flex, stiffness, and weight, especially if you're looking for a performance advantage. That's not to say I don't completely enjoy the ride of my steel Sycip, it's just that this ride is... different. Faster.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

So I finally got to get in a decent ride this weekend on the new bike. I swapped to a 70mm stem, and it's just right for me on the XL at 6'2", everything is right where it should be. I was out of town visiting family, and rode Big Creek park which I know fairly well, and it's pretty technical in places so it was a good first test. I made a couple rooty climbs that I've struggled with in the past due to the surface there (loose over hard pack), along with 4-12" roots in the middle of a switchback, etc. The SStache excelled in these conditions. You have incredible amounts of traction on tap, but with very low rolling resistance. I does not feel at all like what you'd think when you ride it. I love the geometry too, feels very much like my Fuel EX just sans rear suspension, it rips! I fully believe I'd be faster on this than my Fuel EX under the right conditions. My gamble paid off, I think it's the perfect SS, _for me_. Then again, I'm a weirdo, so what the hell do I know.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

HPIguy--you are my kind of weirdo. Looks great. Your roots are bigger than our trees!


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Matterhorn said:


> HPIguy--you are my kind of weirdo. Looks great. Your roots are bigger than our trees!


 Nice Ride. Gotta love Big Creek.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Snake training yesterday in Dalton GA. We rode 34 miles of the 50. This place can be brutal on a SS.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks fellas. And I can't imagine doing 34 miles of that on a SS! I'd need 1:1 gearing.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Got to get out for a lunchtime ride today. The more I ride this thing, the more I love it.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you prefer it to your B-Side? If so, in what ways?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Too early to say I prefer one over the other. They are very different bikes as well. The Stache feels more like my Fuel EX geometry wise, which for me is a good thing as it makes going back and forth very easy. I like the rollover and traction that 29+ affords, but it does take more effort to get the heavier tires and wheels spun up. The B side in plus mode has great traction also, and in plus mode the difference in wheel and tire weight is probably nill. On a fast flowy trail I might be faster on it. In technical terrain (none of that local to me) I'd prefer the Stache. Ultimately, I think some bikes just feel right from the get go, and some don't. This one did from minute one.


----------



## Power Ranger (Jul 28, 2007)

I have been off the bike for a couple of years getting our small organic farm set up but its time to get back on the single speed. Going through the shop to upgrade the Jamis Dragon One just a bit. I started reading this thread at the beginning and it has really got me ready to get back out on the trail! So thank you! HPIguy I'm just south of you close to Helen, GA and some where close to RacerM41. Love the pictures out west! It's just so different from our eastern riding. Keep the motivation coming!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Very cool, I hear there's some good riding down your way. 

Got to ride the SStache on trails I know very well both yesterday and today, 20+ miles total. Cold both days, and we had freezing rain last night that thawed by the time we rode today. So the trails are covered in leaf litter, and damp. I could not have been happier to have been on the SStache today, as I watched others slip and skitter around, especially in corners. The SStache just hooked up and hauled, and if it did slip, it would re-gain traction very quickly. I really love this bike! And for me at least, I have just as much fun on this as I do on my Fuel EX, it's everything I wanted in an aggressive, burly SS. I see a B Side going up for sale soon.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Really thinking about the Stache for my future ride. I like my rigid set up with the 29+ front tire. Rocky, Roooty or smooth and fast I just fill more at home on the beefier front end even rigid. So we are all close maybe after I hopefully finish this second round of the Snake we should plan a ride sometime. 👍

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, I'd be down for a ride sometime for sure. Provided you guys know I'm slow as hell, seriously, I'm really slow and you WILL have to wait on me. Depending on what size bike you ride, you can try out the Stache if you want also. I really dig it, it's hard to explain, but it doesn't ride or feel like you'd think it would.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. I will stay in touch.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Power Ranger (Jul 28, 2007)

Sounds good Racer as long as your into a social ride. Lets try to catch up this spring.
I never did get to race the Snake back when I was racing 6 & 12 hour. The guys at the shop always came back pretty beat up from the rocks and roots. So rigid single speed on the snake... you get tons of respect.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yea it's a rough one for sure. Im signed up for the 50 but in Jan the entire race was cut down to the last 17 miles due to road conditions so this is my first go at the entire 50. I've been up there a few times now pre riding it in sections. Plus I banged up my left shoulder back in July and its strengthened up fairly well until Monday. I fell on the roof of my house and I had to grab for anything I could and tweaked it pretty good so it's shaping up to be a long day in the saddle. LOL 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Social Rides are good for me. All this hammering all the time can take the fun out of it at times. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Did a 12 mile ride in Placitas, NM after work on my Kona Honzo SS. So stoked the days are getting a little longer.


----------



## Power Ranger (Jul 28, 2007)

Yikes shoulders are slow to heal. A heating pad seems to help my shoulders (broken collar bone & separated shoulder on the bike a few years back). Gets the blood flowing and loosens it up. Might give it a try. Certainly going to be a long day in the saddle. Be safe out there and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ScottParsley (Nov 25, 2010)

China Camp State Park last week. Fun little lap by myself.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Power Ranger said:


> Yikes shoulders are slow to heal. A heating pad seems to help my shoulders (broken collar bone & separated shoulder on the bike a few years back). Gets the blood flowing and loosens it up. Might give it a try. Certainly going to be a long day in the saddle. Be safe out there and let us know how it goes.


 I will try the heat. Keeping it stretched out and tens unit so far. It seems ok but a bit weak compared to a week ago. 
 Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

maximo said:


> Did a 12 mile ride in Placitas, NM after work on my Kona Honzo SS. So stoked the days are getting a little longer.


What a view!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Fatty and the Bandit Race #2 50 degrees, snow melting MUD FEST...





2 dropped chains (yes on the SS!)... one was 100m from the finish and I was winning! A stick popped up from the mud and wrapped 3 times around the rear cog. I had to sprint it in. The guy I was battling with (geared 27+) passed me, then waited when he saw me sprinting and catching him. He let me finish first.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mud races are fun every once in a while. it can be the great equalizer or seriously separate the men from the boys.



khardrunner14 said:


> 2 dropped chains (yes on the SS!)... one was 100m from the finish and I was winning! A stick popped up from the mud and wrapped 3 times around the rear cog. I had to sprint it in. The guy I was battling with (geared 27+) passed me, then waited when he saw me sprinting and catching him. He let me finish first.


that's super nice of him. i gotta be honest, i don't think i would have done the same. it's a race and **** happens.

looks like fun though!


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> mud races are fun every once in a while. it can be the great equalizer or seriously separate the men from the boys.
> 
> that's super nice of him. i gotta be honest, i don't think i would have done the same. it's a race and **** happens.
> 
> looks like fun though!


Yeah I told him to just finish and I'd take 2nd, but he said he knew he was beat so he rode next to me as I jogged it in.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a hell of a sportsman!


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

2nd round is over. Well this was my first Race/Time Trial on a Mt Bike or Bicycle period. I've raced other stuff but have to say this was One Hell of an Experience.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Huge congrats, that's awesome that you did it on a SS!


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> Huge congrats, that's awesome that you did it on a SS!


Thanks man. It was a long day, we had 3 or 4 guys that had mechanical issues and one flat and I actually had to reset the bead on my front. After Vomit Hill I went sailing through the air off a little rock jump ? and landed pretty hard and I felt it then. I must have burped it or something. 


RacerM41 said:


> 2nd round is over. Well this was my first Race/Time Trial on a Mt Bike or Bicycle period. I've raced other stuff but have to say this was One Hell of an Experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Up!*

........


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Aquaholic said:


> ........


I want to go and ride somewhere like this. 👍

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Power Ranger (Jul 28, 2007)

Me too! Awesome trail Aquaholic! Looks like a blast.

Congrats RacerM41 & khardrunner14! 

The mud looks like a sufferfest. Glad to see sportsmanship is alive and well in mountain biking. Cool story to go along with that trophy

Racer you look like your are having a good time.... and that's what its all about!

HPIguy That Stache looks sweet. Hope to see it in person on a slow social ride.

ScottP that pic is crazy cool!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

RacerM41 said:


> 2nd round is over. Well this was my first Race/Time Trial on a Mt Bike or Bicycle period. I've raced other stuff but have to say this was One Hell of an Experience.


yeah, you don't look like your having any fun at all...



Aquaholic said:


> ........


indeed, UP! nice view, i'm jealous of your elevation. I wish i had mountains like that here!!!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, that shot is killer Aquaholic! And I'm definitely still down for that social ride with the GA crew.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Today was my first ride on a single speed.... WOW am I astonished at the sensation of the rear wheel being directly connected to the pedals. Not much else I can say about SS-ing other than I am HOOKED!


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

smitty39 said:


> Today was my first ride on a single speed.... WOW am I astonished at the sensation of the rear wheel being directly connected to the pedals. Not much else I can say about SS-ing other than I am HOOKED!
> 
> View attachment 1121533


Nice Ride there. Yep, it grabs ya and sometimes want let go. First ride like you and I was hooked.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iforgotmename (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are some pics from a few recent SS rides...the green Pugs is SS and the white is fixed/ Fixed is a learning experience and SS is awesome!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ :thumbsup: 

fixed: why do people do that to themselves? jk, I'd like to try it once just to say i did it, and I hope i HATE every second of it.


----------



## iforgotmename (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't hate it...be careful you may not either.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Yesterday. Mid week fix.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^chunky!!


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Incredible ride across frozen Lake Minnetonka! We rode to an island in the middle and explored the dam area. The ice was 20+ inches thick in places. Studded tires were a requirement and had more grip than our boots. In the middle of the lake two sections had pushed up water from underneath creating a river on top of the ice. The pictures don't do it justice. Amazing.
@jonesbikes


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome! Got any video footage???


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

That's pretty crazy!


----------



## pescador95 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ride up into the clouds...

...and down through our "raging" waters.

I feel bad for my other bike. It never gets ridden anymore.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Super nice day here in Southern Pa yesterday (and today, but I don't get to ride until this afternoon). Soloed this ride, and it was a tough one. Two of the downhill sections were so rocky that they were slower than the uphills! I'm still pretty tired from this ride, but I'll get out a bit today to loosen things up.

Pics linked in the strava link below...
https://www.strava.com/activities/871288316


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Nice!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ :thumbsup:
> 
> fixed: why do people do that to themselves? jk, I'd like to try it once just to say i did it, and I hope i HATE every second of it.


I've ridden my fixed gear Gunnar Streetdog (bad name for a cyclocross geometry bike) on a very mild beginner trail and occasionally on a near-by crushed granite path. You do not want to ride fixed on anything at all chunky! It will force you to put a pedal where you do not want it.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> I've ridden my fixed gear Gunnar Streetdog (bad name for a cyclocross geometry bike) on a very mild beginner trail and occasionally on a near-by crushed granite path. You do not want to ride fixed on anything at all chunky! It will force you to put a pedal where you do not want it.


that's what i was thinking. I've thought about it while i was out riding and thought "there's just no effin way". many sections of trail are so tight here i have to slow to a crawl to get my bars through trees, or time a pedal stroke just right to get my wheels and cranks through a rock/log/rooty section. there's a few that i don't make maybe 1 in 5. it would just mean more walking i guess. but there's a couple spots on the edge of cliffs that would scare the crap out of me, in fact i wouldn't even try it.

anyway, I'm sure it would work better on some more open trails. I guess it could be fun if you had the right trails and the right setup. maybe.


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

khardrunner14 said:


> Super nice day here in Southern Pa yesterday (and today, but I don't get to ride until this afternoon). Soloed this ride, and it was a tough one. Two of the downhill sections were so rocky that they were slower than the uphills! I'm still pretty tired from this ride, but I'll get out a bit today to loosen things up.
> 
> Pics linked in the strava link below...
> https://www.strava.com/activities/871288316


It looks brutal!!!!  What was your gearing here? Riding on some 10% grade climb???


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I ran 36x18 with a stans crow 2.0 rear tire. Some of the grades got over 14-15% in places. It was hard, but the worst part was the two rocky dh sections. THEY kicked my butt!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

oh singlespeed, i miss you. it's been a while, but I got out today. trails are melted ooze so i hit the pavement for an urban cross loop. gorgeous day!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I always wanted to try an SS cross bike. One of these days maybe. 

Super short ride today due to family stuff, but better than nothing. Played around with my PSI a bit more, dropped 1/2lb in the rear, feels better. Still loving the **** outta this bike.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Second ride on the plus front end. Still LOVE it. Just seems to be the perfect blend for me. Met up with a couple buddies. Had the wath stopped a couple times so I am missing a bit in there. Loving the warm February weather this year. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/873930135/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1487631188


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

khardrunner14 said:


> Second ride on the plus front end. Still LOVE it. Just seems to be the perfect blend for me. Met up with a couple buddies. Had the wath stopped a couple times so I am missing a bit in there. Loving the warm February weather this year.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/873930135/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1487631188


Where are the pics?????


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

In the strava link


----------



## rosscopeco (Oct 23, 2006)

First outing in a Stooge Mk2 with SS set up with a B+ rear and 29+ front. Have to say, coming from a Rohloff powered bike, this just flew. Really really like the way it just goes as soon as you stamp on the pedals and the lighter rear wheel is a hoot through the techy stuff...I'm used to a heavier back end in that department!

Need to play a little with the ratio as whilst I only had to 'push' once up one of the longer climbs some of our techy trails were properly hard work...maybe I should work on fitness & strength too!


----------



## riquefigue (Feb 21, 2017)

*Early morning ride*

Riding on the hills near the coast, Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*This thing rocks!*


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Nice


----------



## iforgotmename (Jul 21, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> that's what i was thinking. I've thought about it while i was out riding and thought "there's just no effin way". many sections of trail are so tight here i have to slow to a crawl to get my bars through trees, or time a pedal stroke just right to get my wheels and cranks through a rock/log/rooty section. there's a few that i don't make maybe 1 in 5. it would just mean more walking i guess. but there's a couple spots on the edge of cliffs that would scare the crap out of me, in fact i wouldn't even try it.
> 
> anyway, I'm sure it would work better on some more open trails. I guess it could be fun if you had the right trails and the right setup. maybe.


My trails are chunky but I am an idiot...it's funny how fixed changes a simple log over. Haven't taken the fixie down into the rough stuff but I will soon. I have been enjoying gears this week. Here are some pics of my local trail...it will be fun and yes I am stupid.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

I got a quick ride in between the storms here in northern Ca. Looking toward Mt. Tam, where it all started.


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

From the Edgewood MTB Trail in LI...

edgewood-redo_0051 by vracing, on Flickr

edgewood-redo_0039 by vracing, on Flickr

edgewood-redo_0032 by vracing, on Flickr

edgewood-redo_0023 by vracing, on Flickr

edgewood-redo_0021 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

All of those last series of pics are great!!


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

Few more....

powerplant2a by vracing, on Flickr

edgewood-redo_0017 by vracing, on Flickr

edgewood-redo_0015 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

No video, just stills. Here are a couple more.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Is that a cat print?


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know what it was, but that is a size 45 boot next to it. Looked huge to me.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

since the weather won't make up it's mind lately I've been doing a lot of rides on the cross bike (avoiding wet trails) instead of on the fatbike in the snow. But, it's ok. I can still hammer hills on a SS. Nice sunrise this morning.









came across a big stainless steel frog!? cause that's normal.

















and I found this little sticker on a truck as i was going by. pretty funny


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^LOL love that sticker



B_Aero said:


> I don't know what it was, but that is a size 45 boot next to it. Looked huge to me.


That's pretty crazy.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Rode today, and had one of those days where you just feel strong. Cleaned a climb for the first time on a SS without having to stop and let my heart rate drop. I was about to pop by the top though.  Actually got to pass the shop owner (also on a SS) when he spun the rear in the leaves, that's a first. I've really grown to love the traction of the 29+, and just how far I can push it with the Stache. It suits SS riding very well IMO, and suits me perfectly.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Made it 1/3 of the way up. Nice 9 mile spin before work this afternoon.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is another climb this 52 year old resorted to foul language when lungs waved the white flag.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Efff!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

aquaholic said:


> efff!


otb?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Little_twin said:


> I got a quick ride in between the storms here in northern Ca. Looking toward Mt. Tam, where it all started.


Its amazing how nice those trails are even in this weather. I take my dogs up there all the time, they come back covered in ticks though. Pulled at least 30 off each dog the other day


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Last ride...wet day at Santa Theresa










Out for a couple weeks decided to give her first real cleanup/maintenance since building 2 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Sunday loop around Albuquerque


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ that's a solid days work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ that's a solid days work! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I got the impression last weekend in Silver City that Nomit is pretty dang fast and appears to have limitless energy.

#badhombres


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

lol, that's definitely not the way laps 7-9 felt.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Hidden Falls*

Hidden Falls, fantastic shape after all this rain, only one bog section.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

nomit said:


> lol, that's definitely not the way laps 7-9 felt.


Well you blew by me at least three times on my way to 7. I was cooked.


----------



## Austin89 (Jan 4, 2017)

Easy riding down in Big Cypress and perfect weather last weekend. Plenty of gators, snakes and other critters to keep us interested.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Wed stoke!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Spring brings new trails and ticks!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Roughly 3200 miles from San Diego to Jacksonville over the last two months on the Vassago Fisticuff...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ haha, that is EPIC. Sweet ride! 

finally, someone tops mtnbikej for biggest ride.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

holy balls man, nice work.

what gearing do you run for cx touring?


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

That's an incredible achievement! Congratulations!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

WOW, that is incredible. Congrats!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

nomit said:


> holy balls man, nice work.
> 
> what gearing do you run for cx touring?


I had a dinglespeed setup with low gear at 39-20 and high at 42-18. Every time I switched to high we got hit with days of headwinds which had me regretting it. I think 42-20 would have been the sweet spot but didn't have the tools to loosen the lock nut on the freewheel and didn't want to lose low gear.

see more pics and some description of the trip @john_mct on instagram


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Well here I am starting over in 2017 with SS. Relentless rain, work, honey-do's, and family tragedies, dame fortune has not been kind to my SS pursuits, and sadly but truly, the forecast is bleak.

Still I will ride and ride hard. Maybe I should try SS commuting to work? But that would take even more time.

So yes, it was harder to ride the second string red SS hanging on a tree up there on Thursday because it was the first SS ride in a long time, but it felt good.

Even better, my wife rode her SS with me and she is in the same situation. It was a blast.










Happy to ride. Will ride SS today. Time to go and do it.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

bankofdad said:


> Here is another climb this 52 year old resorted to foul language when lungs waved the white flag.
> 
> View attachment 1124956


53 year old here. You're getting it! Just need to go to the profanity earlier in the climb, and you'll make it next time!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Always look forward to seeing that bike on here. I like how the 27.5s pick up and climb. Neck and shoulder problems getting worse, I am regretfully thinking of running squishy fork and maybe going to 27.5.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Baaaaaaa-ooooooooo--you are truly and Iron Man!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Good job getting started! Sometimes when you've been through it, and you feel robbed of soul with nothing left, that first ride can't start building it back for you.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Spring on the Lake Natoma Bluff


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Carbon Canyon. 3 B's was tough. Had to walk the final steps up the steepest one.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I got out today. I really struggled though. It was just one of those days where I just felt like I was struggling with legs made of wood all day. Glad I went though, and still turned out to be my longest ride this year. Nothing compared to some you beasts though.


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

*Mule Mt. outside of Redding CA*

Views of Whiskeytown Lake with Trinity Alps in background. Can also see Mt. Lassen and Mt. Shasta from up here. Nice 1,300 ft descent after this. My favorite lunch ride.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

neighborhood trails. the static camera angle doesn't do a very good job of showing elevation or the size of rocks. I swear everything is bigger in person!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Dry weather and a break in obligations created an occasion for a couple of hours of solo SS at Lake Sonoma in Northern CA.

With the wheels off and the top down I transport my SS in a Fiat 500.


























The ride was therapeutic and punctuated with many stops to investigate flowers and enjoy the scenery.



















This felt like the first time I had ridden this SS in a couple of months. But I actually did okay because I could clean the first hard climb up the Woodland Ridge Trail from the base of the Warm Springs Dam.










My chain dropped on shallow fire road roller. I had to re-tension it. That was the first time that has happened to me on this bike.

Not good. Nothing bad happened since it jumped off jostling on a mild coasting downhill.

I determine that I did snug it down enough. The hub is a White Industries Emo eccentric. I will use more force in the future and double check it.

My tool kit:


































I used a regular allen key when I put the bike together, not the one in the Topeak kit.










Not much more to say. The Madrone forest is a nice part. It was a good ride and I hope to ride there again this Saturday.










My front tire went flat after I reached the car. Not running tubeless on this bike. Got lucky...it was getting dark.










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

Long Island Manorville MTB Trial. Supposed to be the most ideal trails in LI for single MTB. I just put a brand new Schwable Han Dampf 2.35 for the rear. Didn't feel like it was slowing me down maybe because my top speed on the flat is only averaging about 13 mph...with 30x20 gearing.

terrapinrock by vracing, on Flickr

manorvilletrail_0032 by vracing, on Flickr

manorvilletrail_0027 by vracing, on Flickr

manorvilletrail_0021 by vracing, on Flickr

manorvilletrail_0003 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Just out of the shower. Tracked mud all the way from the trail to the shower head.










Today is sad. Visited my Dad in his assisted living place this afternoon and sat by him for four hours while he mostly slept. I played with a Bluetooth speaker his favorite Brahms Concerto number 1.

He managed to conduct 64 bars in the air.










The sun was going to go down. I had to put my SS together and put a tube in the front tire before I got going.










My wife decided to stay home, and so this was a solo adventure.

Some pretty gnarly trails up here.










Impossible to explain the sentiments when you watch your parent die while at the same time jonesing for a ride. A rider will understand.










Hadn't been out here since the big rains and so far it was looking really good. For my final run i took a cross canyon route after a hilltop pause for sunset photos.


































The canyon bottom was tangle of fallen timber. It was an epic little hike a bike. If you didn't know where the trail was, you would have been f"#c$d.

Just what I needed. Praise the Lord ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

A short ride on Green Mountain. SS is so much fun, and my lungs are starting to catch up . 








Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## edt (Mar 13, 2017)

Recently replaced my trusty Raleigh XXIX with a Giant XtC.
One (speed) is all you need!


----------



## saywhat (Nov 10, 2007)

slohr said:


> 53 year old here. You're getting it! Just need to go to the profanity earlier in the climb, and you'll make it next time!


And when you're 63- you just start swearing at the bottom of the climb to distract yourself from the sound of your heart beating thru your chestm and then stop at the top...


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Roads?*

"Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads!"


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

....


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Bull Mtn

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh I had been riding an FS plus bike all last week, and my SS was in the trunk of my car the whole time and so I decided to go out and hit the same trails and more on the SS for a real riding experience.

SS and rigid makes it all more deep and interesting. The climbs are faster. The pulse is faster. The DH is gripping and ripping.

And that's why on the last DH is took the steep trail covered in soft slimy black mud and thin weeds that I had been avoiding. My front wheel caved into a soft mud pocket, probably a shallow ground squirrel burrow, on the steepest part and I endoed. Human lawn dart type of ejection.

Saved my face and shoulder, but tweaked my elbow. Got off light maybe.

Back at work today. Hoping to take the edge off with some ibuprofen.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ HAHAHA great story, the only thing that would have made that better is an after pic with a face full of mud. Not laughing at your pain though, just the visual that goes along with "human lawn dart."


----------



## edt (Mar 13, 2017)

Kenda Cup West XC race this past Sunday in Fontana - placed 6th in CAT 3, 55-59. 
Eighteen riders entered, 9 finishers. 
I was the only single speed in all CAT 3 age groups. 
Bike works good, rider needs more help


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Now back to roaming the countryside outside of Minsk, Belarus on the Vassago Fisticuff. Stay tuned for more adventurous SS riding in the woods and farmlands of Eastern Europe. On the list of places to ride: the Carpathians, the Baltic Coast from Tallinn to Klaipeda, the many lake laden districts of Belarus.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

jmctav23 said:


> Now back to roaming the countryside outside of Minsk, Belarus on the Vassago Fisticuff. Stay tuned for more adventurous SS riding in the woods and farmlands of Eastern Europe. On the list of places to ride: the Carpathians, the Baltic Coast from Tallinn to Klaipeda, the many lake laden districts of Belarus.
> 
> Great! Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## Angelojose (Apr 3, 2017)

*Kona Unit 2016 route San Fernando to Cádiz (Spain)*

The way from San Fernando to Cadiz it´s a little bored in SS


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Rode Hall Ranch (Colorado) today, though much of the technical section was on foot 😉. 1700ft climb is always fun! Just changed to a 44" gearing that didn't help..








Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

White spokes plus birch tree bling bling...love commuter rides in European cities


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Had time tonight for a ride and check on my handy work. Switched from a 18T to 20T cog and put on a new chain.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Up!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

One at a time. One cog is fixed on the rotor position. Two cogs are mounted on the freehub. There are two chainrings.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Screen shot from my wife's Strava of me and the tringle.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Chunky Funky Friday*

.......


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Last Weekend*

I've been a dedicated single (and dingle when touring) speeder for a couple years now. Last year my first race as a single speeder was the 300 mile Arizona Trail Race, it went well, I finished, I was shelled, beyond stoked.

Last weekend I toed that line once again. Describe any spring day in southern Arizona, especially from a rain soaked Canadian such as myself and it goes.... It was hot, it was windy, I ran out of water a couple times, the traction is different and fun, huge variety of super fun trails. Now add the race aspect and it goes... people's bikes broke, tires slashed, derailleurs trashed, frames bashed, knees and lungs and other things aghh'd. I slept for 45 minutes twice, I tried to ride all I could, I hiked a bunch too, but kept moving forward whenever possible.

I loved most of it, I hated some of it. I gutted it out and again, things went pretty well. I'm thankful as I sit here scrolling through posts on a lazy recovering sunday that I call myself a single speeder. Thanks for the stoke everyone!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice!! Congrats on your finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## ATB1991 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Surly Karate Monkey SS*

Just built this up. Wasn't planning on running SS but I went for it while waiting on parts and I don't think I can bring myself to put on my 1x11. This thing is pure fun!!


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Nice!! Congrats on your finish! :thumbsup:


Thanks OneSpeed! Appreciate it!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn Addy, congrats indeed!


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

HPIguy said:


> Damn Addy, congrats indeed!


Thank you HPIguy!


----------



## BetterThanAliens (Dec 28, 2008)

charlatan said:


> Rode Hall Ranch (Colorado) today, though much of the technical section was on foot . 1700ft climb is always fun! Just changed to a 44" gearing that didn't help..
> View attachment 1130636
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Hey, man. I'm thinking about my first SS MTB, and I'm in the Front Range. How tough is it? Thanks!


----------



## BetterThanAliens (Dec 28, 2008)

charlatan said:


> Rode Hall Ranch (Colorado) today, though much of the technical section was on foot . 1700ft climb is always fun! Just changed to a 44" gearing that didn't help..
> View attachment 1130636
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Hey, man. I'm thinking about my first SS MTB, and I'm in the Front Range. How tough is it? Thanks!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Did a little ride on the cross bike today. Went to a bike shop to pick up some parts. When I got there we figured out a way to get my new frame home. Worked like a charm. 51 miles and a new frame!! WooHoo!! really, nobody looked at me funny. I did chuckle a few times as i passed people on my way home though.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Story time. Bit of drama on my Thursday ride, some Divine intervention, equipment failure, and what ended up being my longest mtb ride ever by a fair margin.
My hydration pack mysteriously getting moved from car to kitchen before departure left me with just a .5L bottle to carry water, and caused an abrupt change of plans that involved multiple loops to periodically bring me back by my car(and cooler!).
As it was, I did 8.5 miles of "XC" trails to warm up, stopped by the car, then proceeded onto a different set of trails. 







~3.5 miles later, I arrived at Oak Mountain State Park's little ill-kept pump track. Came into the track at speed, and hammered into the side of the first hump, using it like a berm. It was like being struck by lightning. One second I was on the bike, and the next I'm laying on the ground bleeding from 3 places, carbon bars scratched, brake levers and dropper remote askew. My fork has QR lowers. I've been using an adapter and DT RWS skewer, while debating over keeping my fork or getting a different one(had decided to keep it, and UPS already had 15mm lowers with a thruaxle on the way). 
Anyway, on my first hard cornering effort of the day-which is significant, the RWS skewer's endcap got its threads ripped out, so that my front wheel came loose.







So I walk. 3.5 miles back to the car, then a quick drive(ok, I may or may not have test rode a SC 5010 and visited a drive thru) to a nearby LBS, where I got another QR endcap from their junk drawer. 
Back to Oak Mountain, this time to the TH I'd been heading toward when my accident happened, then back to the pump track from the opposite direction.







Looks almost flat in the picture
There's also a BMX track, which I did a few laps of. Fun stuff, but also pretty tame, since I don't do jumps.







Back up to the TH and car, then onto the "Red Road", which(which sucks!) ascends over a few miles to the highest ridgeline of the park.
It features a couple of highly technical trails, and my destination, the start of the downhill "enduro" course, Thunder.
This was originally the start of my planned route for the day, and losing my wheel at the pump track earlier was significant because of *where* it happened. Or where it didn't happen...
Thunder shoots off from the tail end of the aptly named Boulder Ridge. 







Losing a wheel here would be a bad thing.







I think someone else could have used some Divine intervention as well:eekster:







If that skewer had somehow survived Thunder, I have a feeling that a certain 90* direction change into a near vertical 25' drop would have done it in, because Thunder leads to the DH course, Lightning.







Lightning ties into the same trail system with the pump track, so back up from there to the South TH, followed by a move to the park's North TH, and some more time on flowy trails before climbing Johnson Mountain(not much of a mountain, but whatever).
I've struggled with this "feature" many times, only occasionally succeeding to clear it all at once. 41 miles into my ride, I make it on the first attempt. Easily, with the right line choice:thumbsup:







After Johnson Mountain rolls up and down between the ridgelines and descends to ground level, the trail crosses a road and almost immediately ascends the other end of the same mountain that the Red Road traverses. A side trail, Centipede, bypasses the top of the climb, and parallels the ridgeline with a .9 mile series of big rollers that put you out on the roller coaster ride that is Jekyll and Hyde. More of the same climbing and descending, just on a larger scale.
Returning to the TH, I note my mileage is 48.7. I'd never ridden more than 38 on a mtb before, but still wasn't ready to go.
A quick loop of the same easy trails surrounding the lake that my day began with serves as a cool-down, and this cheesy MapMyRide app thing reads 52 miles. 







Well, it was still on for the 3.5 mile walk to the car, but I earned those miles, and I'm claiming them

Glad I didn't just quit and go home after the skewer incident and crash.
Wonderful, fun, confidence-skyrocketing day of mountain biking for someone who still thinks of themself as a beginner.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Cool story. kinda scary about the end cap. I have those on 2 or 3 bikes.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's specific to those DT endcaps. Don't know why I still had that one on there. The one I had on the rear of my old 10x135 frame had had metal slivers come out, and been replaced with whatever was on the QRs that came with the bike(Shimano?), because I didn't trust it.
When this one went, it went all the way. That coil of metal in the pic was still threaded onto the skewer, and unscrewed in one piece. Literally ripped the threads out.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

huh, I'm just realizing your talking about a DT QR, I was talking about the DT RWS Thru axles, sorry. I'm using 9/10mm TA's for standard drop out frames. 

Still, That's scary. one of my biggest fears is losing the front wheel exactly like how it happened to you. loose skewer, broken axle or endcap, some other kind of failure. scary.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn Owen, that's scary! Nice ride though.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

The Leesburg Baker's Dozen race was a "little bit muddy" yesterday, but I'm really glad that I didn't have gunked up gears to worry about. The SS ran flawlessly in the muck!

My water bottle went untouched for the entire ride, though...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Soul Ride, yesterday.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

paleh0rse said:


> The Leesburg Baker's Dozen race was a "little bit muddy" yesterday, but I'm really glad that I didn't have gunked up gears to worry about. The SS ran flawlessly in the muck!
> 
> My water bottle went untouched for the entire ride, though...


Looks like it was dipped in chocolate!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Sizzler said:


> Looks like it was dipped in chocolate!


Considering how much of that mud I ate during the ride, I really wish it was chocolate!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

paleh0rse said:


> Considering how much of that mud I ate during the ride, I really wish it was chocolate!


haha. I gotta say, I've done some extremely muddy races, but I've never achieved the even tone of mud you have there. it's monotone, well done.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

On Saturday I did medium large ride, for me right now, of 22 miles and 4k climbing my full suspension bike.

Then on Sunday I went single speeding (which by the way sounds much better to me than "mountain biking" for some reason, over 13 miles and 2200 feet of climbing.

Since I hadn't ridden the full suspension bike for a while, it was really quite a gas. So when my wife wanted to ride with me on Sunday on a smaller route, of course I had to go SS. I was looking forward to the contrast.

And although the trails were different, it was interesting to compare the two bikes.

The SS is so spindly - being an old school 26" bike - compared to the plush plus sized tire FSR. The fully rigid SS requires much more concentration and commitment, obviously.

But I can still ride the same terrain at a slower speed, except uphill. Here the SS shines going up. Although, the levitation comes at a premium of exertion! Yeah and I like it.

It was Earth Day weekend. By complete accident on Saturday morning I discovered this character named Nature Boy, actually named eden ahbez on an internet browse. This discovery enthralled me and I gave this guy a lot of attention in my thoughts as I rode and iny reading.

He is an inspiration. If you don't know of him you should check him out.

Another thing I was thinking about was how riding SS with my wife, whether she is on a geared bike or her SS, is always a lot of fun. I am always faster and end up doing little bonus climbs. But I can also ride sections harder and then just wait at scenic spot or investigate some natural curiosities. I can also ride low speed up fireroads with her and chat as well.

I've often rode SS in mixed groups too. As long as it is really trail riding, o fit right in. Lots of road is not so good.

Anyway, there is a cyclocross frame from All City called the Nature Boy and I think it's a single speed frame, and I was wondering, if was named after eden abhez.

Turns out that Nat King Cole's career got a huge boost when his rendition of a song composed by eden went to number one on the charts in 1948, I think the year was, for the song "Nature Boy".

It's actually a really good jazz tune.

And sadly, it seems, to me, that the song is about Eden's son Zoma who died at 17 years of age.

And I was thinking Zoomer would be a great name for a bike, especially a fine single speed.

And would write more, and could, because the lyrics to the song, are profound. It ends by saying:

"The greatest thing you'll ever learn, is just to love and be loved in return."

It got me thinking about how much I love to ride, and how much the riding loves me back. I love riding that SS and riding with my wife and friends, and riding in trail systems.

Love them, and they love you back. What a great thing.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

BetterThanAliens said:


> Hey, man. I'm thinking about my first SS MTB, and I'm in the Front Range. How tough is it? Thanks!


Not as tough as you think. I enjoy the work of the climb, but the trick is in finding your sweet spot for gear inch. I am okay with walking a few technical bits of the climb, but I can feel my power increasing... slowly.

I've switched from 44 (actually was running 44.2) to a 43.6, which I find is better. @mikesee mentioned to me a while back that his sweet spot was 42, but he's a much better rider than I am.

The ONLY downside to SS is if you like to run fast dh. You'll be spinning on anything that isn't flat or up.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Took a short ride out of the city to hike some rolling MTB trails. Been raining off and on the last week so the trails were nice and tacky, moss vibrant, and air pungent with the damp odours of spring.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Changed from my usual 32/21 to 32/18 for a bit of gravel grinding.
Rained for the whole ride and the mudguards worked really well 
Got back home and the weather station in my garden said 8.4mm of rain and wind gusts to 81kph for period I'd been riding!
I'm quite happy I was sheltered in the trees for most of that!
Would've been a head wind too.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gravel is good fun...First "long" exploratory ride out of the city to find some dirt roads was a great success, strava's route builder map truly has just about every tiny road in existence on it, even ones crossing farm fields and completely overgrown with grass. The Fisticuff ate it all up with typical aplomb...


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

meet Les: light, strong and fast....


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm back, but really never left 

__
https://flic.kr/p/Uf8sto


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

BetterThanAliens said:


> Hey, man. I'm thinking about my first SS MTB, and I'm in the Front Range. How tough is it? Thanks!


I'm in the front range as well. As with any place it's all about getting the gearing right for where you ride. I've found that I can ride anything around here that I rode on my FS. It's very different, but for me it became so addictive that the SS has been my only MTB for 4.5 years now. As far as fitness, that's just different as well. Not a big deal, you'll get used to it in a month or so. For me it was all about learning how to pace myself. Good luck!


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Normbilt said:


> I'm back, but really never left
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Uf8sto


Wanna know the trick these days to share flickr pics? Click the arrow on the lower right of your picture's page, then click on "embed" above and copy/paste the code to a new screen but don't hit "enter". Goto the very end of the code, and erase backwards up to the ".jpg" portion of the code. Then go backwards a bit in the code to the start of the jpg code's portion https... and delete all the beginning crap. So for this one, having deleted the end and beginning code gibberish you end up with only "https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2872/34290437716_c1aee34d77_z.jpg".

In other words, FTFY?


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

ie: 

Remove end: " width="466" height="640" alt="2017-04-28_09-45-44"></a>

Then remove beginning: <a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34290437716/in/dateposted/" title="2017-04-28_09-45-44"><img src="


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

First ride out on a Soma bike and first ride on a 26er in a few years...Old school is still fun.

View attachment 1135487


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

My first ever Friday ride.

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Perfect weather for a perfect ride. Someone saw a bear though.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

New tire and a new chain. I was happily surprised that my cog and chainring weren't ruined because I had left the old chain on WAY too long. I was totally stretched and beat to hell after riding all winter. Put the new chain on and no hint of skipping. I was prepared with spare parts at the ready but no need, the Surly cog really isn't showing any wear yet.

I came to a funny and sad realization last night while riding. I was starting to carry more speed on the uphills, and the flats, and was starting to think I was getting in better shape and that I should run a bigger gear. Until last night. My old tire was worn flat, really at the end of it's life and was rolling super fast. Not any more! the fresh knobby tire was significantly slower (Conti x-king). My gearing felt right again and I now realize my fitness hasn't gone up at all. Thanks for the reality check knobs. Guess those racers on file tread tires really are on to something.

View attachment 1135746


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Thanks for the reality check knobs. Guess those racers on file tread tires really are on to something.


Truth...Really enjoying my Conti Speedride, especially since most of my riding now is hard packed dirt/sand mix...outsideoutfitters has some good pricing right now on file treads like the Clement LAS and others...


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Getting pretty out there...Fat tires back on the Fisticuff for the summer; more incentive to spend less time on pavement :thumbsup:


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Ms Jones is perfect for the singletrack at Lebanon.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

B_Aero said:


> Ms Jones is perfect for the singletrack at Lebanon.


Cool Bike!

Took the SIR9 for a cruise among the Granite Bay wildflowers.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

today's ride was one of the best of all time. :thumbsup:









excuse me for the crapy phone pic, I was out to ride not to make photos...


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

At Willow Creek's, Islands in the Sky, near Jenner CA.

There's a trail somewhere in the last pic.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Went looking for a group of friends that I knew were out on the trails somewhere, did a loop but no luck. Predictably I found them at the bar afterwards so I joined them for a beer. On my way home I ran into another old group of friends out for a night ride so I decided to join them. We ended just in time for the rain.

It was awesome riding the SS on trails again! So much fun. This is the first time I've ridden a SS with a suspension fork, it's different. A bit heavier front end, and not quite as efficient going up, but not bad. I do notice now that I have a squish fork on there I ride it like it's a big BMX bike and jump off everything in sight.

Really digging this new frame. Plush, rides really nice. It's a keeper for sure, though I'm thinking of converting it to Monster cross when I get my new frame. I've been wanting to scratch that itch for a while.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

This is the first year both of my girls are on single speeds, its pretty cool watching them learn the process!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Folsom Lake is still coming up, about to reclaim those debris piles.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

48min of 8% climbing today. Averaged just under my pathetic FTP 
Was testing some suspension tweaks.

10psi more air (from 25-20% sag), more rebound damping, fine tuned the gate setting so it would still give over roots and rocks when climbing locked out.

Seemed to work 

Set some PB's going up and also on the way back down which is my really weak point.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Wed Stoke!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

From today's ride on the Chameleon.
I like 32/21 gearing


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

patski said:


> Folsom Lake is still coming up
> View attachment 1138656


Up another 11ft..


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Back on my SS after about 10 months! 18 miles on my first ride back and man do I STILL love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Short 7 mile loop in the shade as the sun goes behind the mt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

BetterThanAliens said:


> Hey, man. I'm thinking about my first SS MTB, and I'm in the Front Range. How tough is it? Thanks!


Sorry, I thought I replied to this post a while back.
Anyway, yeah, it's tough. I've gone from 44" to 39 and now back on a 41". I could see changing the setup based on the trail, but I am trying to avoid that. I've only been at it for a few months now, but I can tell I am getting stronger. That said, it is very different than what your used to, but it is doable and is a TON of FUN!

Technical rocky climbs are the hardest to deal with, though I've heard that might be partially because I am running an oval.

You won't regret trying it!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma*

Visited the rock slide on lake natoma, it will be a while before they clear that...


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Santa Cruz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

So much fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

charlatan said:


> Technical rocky climbs are the hardest to deal with, though I've heard that might be partially because I am running an oval.


I thought that was where ovals were meant to be at their best?


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

*AZ Sonoran Preserve*

Bought this bike. Sold it. Turned up on C/L 3 years later, bought it again. I missed it.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Beating the heat with an early 13 mile ride that I was standing for the last 5-6 on because the carbon tray that hold the seat rail broke. Still fun though!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Put in a nice 20 mile, 3k foot ride today and got out before it hit 100 degrees. The only issue was dinging my rear rim and loosing a bunch of pressure on the way back to the trail head. I was fortunate and it sealed back up.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The best time to ride this time of year in the desert; before 6 AM. Can't stop riding my SS these days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> The best time to ride this time of year in the desert; before 6 AM. Can't stop riding my SS these days.


Sweet ride! What do you think of those tires? I'm currently running the Maxxis Chronicles and was wondering about those Vittorias.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

joshhan said:


> Sweet ride! What do you think of those tires? I'm currently running the Maxxis Chronicles and was wondering about those Vittorias.


Thanks, I love this bike. I have the Chronicles on my Lenz Behemoth and I think they have a little better climbing grip, but the Bombolina is a faster rolling tire and has a little better volume. I do like them and have another one on hand for when I need to replace this one. I had the Chupa's on the rear when they came out and they let me down a lot on the loose over hard. The compound on the Bombo seems to be a bit softer and grippier. I haven't had any issues with them holding up as other have. I smashed the carbon rim that it's on and damaged it on a rocky trail and the tire held up fine and is still sealed and never leaks where the damage is in the rim. Over all I really like it on the rear of my SS.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> The best time to ride this time of year in the desert; before 6 AM. Can't stop riding my SS these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm itchin' to take my SS out to Brown's Ranch too. This pic makes me want more.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## raekism (Apr 6, 2009)

#sslife #trekbikes #singlespeedordeath #29nSNGL #eastcoastlove #philly


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

MTBeing said:


> I'm itchin' to take my SS out to Brown's Ranch too. This pic makes me want more.


Brown's Ranch was seemingly *made for* 29+ single speeding. Undoubtedly one of my favorite trail systems in all of AZ.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Smoke from the Boundary Fire on Kendrick Mountain crept quietly into the woods near town late last night. But, with the blessing of a little cloud cover, and despite the persistent threat of mild asphyxiation, it was still quite comfortable out on my mid-day ride today, 90F with 8% humidity and a light breeze, at 7500'.

Coughed a bit. Hacked some, too. Then took a little siesta in the blue haze next to my Chester at the top.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

10,000 feet of climbing and 49.5 miles on my 26 rigid SS this Saturday.

This is the third time I've ridden over 10k climbing in a day on this SS.

It was a great ride. My wife and a friend were along too. They rode geared bikes. Wife on a 27.5 5010, and friend on a 26 Ti Motobecane hardtail.

There was one long technical DH that beat me up because of the rigid fork. But no crashes from any of us.

Oh yeah, it got hot. At least 104° at one point.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Every once in a while the stars align... the right conditions, the right companions, and the right trail. Tonight, after the rain, on Jedi, with some super fun friends, was just such a perfect moment.








Photo credit:elrancho66 
Bikes credit: coconinocycles


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

The most fun I have had on a bike since forever. My first ever single speed ride. Consider me converted.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Been using stationary bikes at hotel gyms while on the road at work. Always found it SOOO boring, but I'm now doing hills at max resistance and standing during the climb, total for 30-45 mins. DAMN, does that help improve my strength and stamina! This morn's ride was 22.5 miles, 1100 ft climbing, avg HR 173 and avg speed 10.5 mph. 18 PRs!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Took the wrong direction this morn and descended 1100 feet just to have to climb it all back to get home on a 26 miler. First ride on Maxxis Minion DHF 3" front tire, and damn it is that much better than the Dirt Wizard!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

3300 ft climb and 20 miles. How does a morning get better than that?









Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

mike_of_earth said:


> 3300 ft climb and 20 miles. How does a morning get better than that?


I don't think it does! Amazing shots!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Blurred lines.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

North county brownout


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Soul ride, yesterday.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

That bike is badass!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Went for a ride with ElRancho66 again today. He rode his FS SS Kona A.









Rained on us the entire time. Monsoon season in northern Arizona is Prime-Time for singlespeeds.


----------



## Grgritss (Jul 31, 2017)

Awesome ride in PV Friday perfect weather and discovered some new trails


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Was finally able to get out for a ride after a 3 weeks, short ride but was worth it.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

......


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Common guys, 5 weeks since the last post?!? Step up your game! (I know I'm guilty too)

Decided to do a big ride today on my day off. Goal was just to enjoy this ridiculously perfect weather, the fall foliage, hit a few local parks, and smash hills.

What a day, it just doesn't get much better than that. 3:15min, 3,531ft of vert, 27 miles. Loved every second of it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Going to be doing this tomorrow...
http://www.goldenbaymtb.club/milk-honey-race/

Going solo, single bike on the Santa Cruz Chameleon 26" with 32/20 gearing.
Forecast for a breezy headwind on the road section and 19° max.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

*Racing for honey*

enjoy yourself, and your chosen gear ratio sounds like reasonably spinny fun


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

Soccer fields were never this perfect when I was a kid. First ride on the new wheelset and tires. Can't complain about much except my fitness. :cryin:

One thing about fall riding - the leaves often hide the terrain below. Was caught off guard a few times but luckily no spills.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

We've been lax!

Annual trip to Raystown. Conditions were mint. Maybe a few small puddles here and there. Hadn't ridden the SS in a while and this was the perfect place to get back into it!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1230273467


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Tinstigator said:


> enjoy yourself, and your chosen gear ratio sounds like reasonably spinny fun


105rpm for the first hour...
30 something rpm for the next hour...


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Soul ride, yesterday.


Which Jones is that? you running a 26 fatties?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> 105rpm for the first hour...
> 30 something rpm for the next hour...


A 30km road ride with a 9km, 7.5% climb at the end, then a MTB section to the finish over some of the most hard tail unfriendly terrain known to man.
4min down on 2nd to last after 10km, 2 min back after 20km, caught him 1km later. 10min back on the next rider and caught them 5km later. The only people I caught all day out of the 90 starters 
Most of the riders were on road bikes for the road section and averaging around 38kph+ for the flat bit.
I averaged 21kph...

I'd like to do the MTB bit again, just without 2hrs at the limit to get there...

Wonder when next years entries open?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Bullit_cn said:


> Which Jones is that? you running a 26 fatties?


Not a Jones.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Blacksheep me thinks. Beautiful bike!


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Me loves a bit of black sheep


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Blacksheep me thinks. Beautiful bike!


Nope. Guess again.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Quatersoul?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't, it's too far out of my price range. I'm not familiar. 

I just know I want it.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

Yesterday's ride was one to forget. Did a 3.5 mile loop to warm up and then hopped on a 6.5 mile loop and was about a mile into it when I suddenly realized that I seemed to be getting a lot of air on my head. D'oh! Stupid me hadn't been wearing my helmet the whole time. First time in 17 years that has happened. Then while waiting for a friend in the parking lot my chain busted for no real reason. This was to be a trend for the next four miles or so before I decided to abort after another few links broke. So frustrating! Not a fan of Shimano chains. Luckily I had a new KMC chain at home and it was on within 30 minutes of getting home. I guess we all have to endure some stinkers among the epic rides


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

That time when Nate showed us all how to rock-ring his 32X19 27.5 up the steps on Newham with nary a dab...


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Got in much needed after work jaunt on one of my favorite trails in my area, first time going down this trail on my new Ti Honzo, finished in the dark. Perfect ride to end the day.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

No pictures today, but damn I love my ss. I've been working in Northern California on the fire effected areas for the last 3 weeks and was relieved to finally get out and ride.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Took this bike out the day before the 2 day rainstorm that hit the Philadelphia, PA area.









It's mostly a parts bin bike with a carbon frame ordered from China.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Yesterday, Gooseberry Mesa









Saturday on JEM


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Aquaholic said:


> Nope. Guess again.


Has to be a Vertigo

The seat stays and seat tube bends are so cool, nicely tucking in the rear wheel for fun times.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Got a little 9 mile loop in at the Placitas trails after work. Such a beautiful place.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Great pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ Great pic! :thumbsup:


Thank you.


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Carver Gnarvester, great morning 21-miler!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Has to be a Vertigo
> 
> The seat stays and seat tube bends are so cool, nicely tucking in the rear wheel for fun times.


....


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Aqua - Sweet ride as usual, you sir have a sweet quiver.



Jakeg1999 said:


> Carver Gnarvester, great morning 21-miler!


Nice pic, and Gnar also!


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

nitrousjunky said:


> Aqua - Sweet ride as usual, you sir have a sweet quiver.
> 
> Nice pic, and Gnar also!


Thank you! I love the bike, my nice FS Hightower is slowly becoming a garage clothes hanger!


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Fort Custer, MI.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice! Are you running a suspension fork on that puppy? Need a bigger picture.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

AZ fall series race. Raced with my buddies Justin and Dennis. 
All Ti Vassago Bikes 

Was a very fun but painful race lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

brent701 said:


> AZ fall series race. Raced with my buddies Justin and Dennis.
> All Ti Vassago Bikes
> 
> Was a very fun but painful race lol
> ...


?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

brent701 said:


> Was a very fun but painful race lol


Sounds like you did it right.

(Still wish Vassago made frames in XL!)


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jct said:


>


In the future can you please post higher resolution pictures so I can oogle! Specifically your fork and the environment. It kills me that I can't blow that up ^^. Nice pic though.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> In the future can you please post higher resolution pictures so I can oogle! Specifically your fork and the environment. It kills me that I can't blow that up ^^. Nice pic though.


noted!

the fork is Ti-boost from Vassago. environment is santa cruz!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool Sat AM in Cave Creek. Virtually empty trails. Just awesome.









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Up!*

...


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

maximo said:


> Got in much needed after work jaunt on one of my favorite trails in my area, first time going down this trail on my new Ti Honzo, finished in the dark. Perfect ride to end the day.


Birdhouse?


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Just saw this post. Looks like they are out of sequence on the blog. Awesome bike! I've got a green one, and my shimano hub just arrived, so I'll be getting it SS this weekend. Looks like your bars are a little narrower than stock--or is it just the camera angle. I've honestly thought a shorter bar might liven up the steering just a tad, but still keep it stable in the rocks.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

juan_speeder said:


> Birdhouse?


Yes sir! Birdhouse


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Went out for a 45min ride today.
The track I was aiming for wasn't down off the other track, it was up.
Very up...
Also closed for tomorrow's Enduro (our first ever local EWS qualifier) stage.

2:30 later I got back...


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Did a short ride today. Found an ammo can with some weird stuff inside: a baggie with gloves, cord, earplugs, a bottle of Jack Daniels, a notebook and some kind of homemade remote detonator.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Laced up a new Onyx SS hub and WTB i29 rim and went tubeless(MTX33 in rear with older 36H Hope SS hub previously) took it out for a shakedown ride today, flawless and totally impressed with the infinite engagement of this hub!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

At last a decent ride on my old true and trusted single speed bike.

Most of the summer I've only been able to go out for a couple of hours, and usually on a full suspension bike, due to the location and it's heinously steep trails (but actually the SS is fine there too, but I didn't have one up there), because of many obligations.

Getting back to today's ride, which happened solo because my partner cancelled on me this morning. I was all dressed and said now it's time to ride the SS.

So glad to take it on and get past 5k of climbing. Felt great.

Wow hardly any photos. Just kept it rolling.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

It might get rough.

We desperately need rain in a bad way. The rocks are all covered with talcum.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I like those chunky lines!

What is going on with your seattube? What frame is that? It looks like it's split at the bottom and I swear I can see right through it to the rear tire. Seriously, what's going on there?!?!


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

More single speed Ti Honzo. White Mesa trails are pretty awesome.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Rowdy as hell for a shorter-travel SS. Getcha game on!



Aquaholic said:


> It might get rough.
> 
> We desperately need rain in a bad way. The rocks are all covered with talcum.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wolfy*



*OneSpeed* said:


> I like those chunky lines!
> 
> What is going on with your seattube? What frame is that? It looks like it's split at the bottom and I swear I can see right through it to the rear tire. Seriously, what's going on there?!?!


It's my old dog. Still my absolute all time favorite bike, for riding the chunky stuff!


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome ride in Canada this past weekend with loads of great friends and beer and snow!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

So quiet...not a soul in sight.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

*Wrightwood 50 - 2017 Edition*

Wrightwood 50 version 2.0

Had soooo much fun doing this ride last year, knew it was gonna have to go on the schedule this year. Wasn't looking too good when the sign ups didn't go live until about 2 weeks before the event. Eventually they did and the ride was a go.

Knew Steve was in and talked our friend Amy into joining.

We got into Wrightwood on the early side and it was chilly.....mid/high 30's. We hung out in the car til the gas station opened up then popped in for the facilities. Got geared up and headed down to the start. The bakery smelled so good, I went in a bought a muffin.....I don't normally do this, but it tasted soooooooo good. I think there was a speech from Eric, but I was too focused on the chocolate chip muffin.

Some will treat this as a race, others(like us....used it as a social ride). The 4 of us took off at the back of the pack, mostly because my Garmin was slow to load the route. We finally got going and it was even cooler. Garmin showed a low of 32*....brisk, but tolerable. The road climb up to Acorn Trail seemed longer and steeper than last year. Knowing what was at the top kept my pace in check better this year. Finally off the pavement and onto the dirt....even the approach to Acorn Trail seemed steeper. Passed the Acorn Trail sign and pedaled about 100 yards, then it was HAB for the next 2 miles/1500'. It's not a hard hike, but it just keeps going and going and going...........After 1:20 we made it to the top. Chatted with a Dutch fellow out hiking the entire PCT.










Finally the ride can begin. Up and down along the Blue Ridge Truck Trail. I'll admit, I wasn't feeling very good at this point. My injured thumb was going from throbbing to numb to tingling along the way, not to mention my grip strength was limited. Toss into the mix that the glute muscle that had been tight on the right side at the Grizzly, mysteriously moved over to my left side....had me a little concerned. I didn't push the pace on any of the early climbs. I actually backed off a bit hoping to save some legs for later in the ride.

In short time we reached Blue Ridge Trail....yay, the first ST DH for the day. It was a bit softer and looser than last year, but still a lot of fun. Lots of hiking traffic today on the way down. Quick water refill at the bottom then the climb back up to Blue Ridge Truck Trail via Mt. High. Again, just backed off the pace a little here and before we knew it we had reached the top. At this point we started getting the smell of fire/smoke. Looking up the canyon you could see the smoke....something was burning.

Another drop back down to Hwy 2....this was where we would have the biggest navigational error of the day. Sharone got out in front on the Hwy section and started to pull away on a descent....problem was we needed to turn up into the campground. We stopped, he kept going. Several minutes later he came pedaling back up. Water stop in the campground and we again headed off. Down an old logging road we eventually popped out on Big Pines Hwy....up a short ways and over to drop onto Leprichaun Valley Trail. Fast, flowy, some chunky spots, wooded, soft.....good stuff. Of course with every down there is an up....and up we had to climb at the end of Leprichaun. Again I backed off and just cruised up the fireroad.

Another short section of Big Pines Hwy and another water stop at Mt Oak Campground. Across the Hwy we would begin the climb up to Boy Scout Trail. This was the section to get lost on last year. This year we knew where we were going....no problems. Boys Scout is a great climb....not steep, just narrow. A ways up we got the drop down Fenner Trail. Fenner is funner. Fast and loose. Again at the bottom meant a climb. A couple miles up the fire road we finally reached the unoffical aid station.......the red ice chest. We stopped to check the contents.....M&M's, KitKats, Peanut Butter Cups, Cokes and PBR's. 2nd Place rider came back up from the Manzanita Loop while we were there....he warned us that even though it had been nice and chilly all morning that the canyon was warming up.

We headed down for the 12 mile loop. The top of Manzanita was well brushed this time....last year it was some bush whacking. The trail this year was also quite a bit looser....no problem, just made it more fun. 6 miles of DH....who could argue with that. We reached the bottom at South Fork Campground and there was quite a breeze blowing. Sweet, we are gonna have a tailwind blowing us back up Big Rock Creek Rd to the red ice chest. About 1.5 miles up the road, the tailwind immediately turned 180* into a head wind. Amy pulled away out front, Steve stopped for a breather, Sharone fell off the back and I just put my head down and pedaled. We reached the "prison camp baseball field" at the end of the road a short time later. Filled our bottles from spigots that probably haven't been touched since WW50 last year. Sharone was hurtin' pretty good about this point. However we still had the worst climb still to come. Up 4n11 to 3n26 we would gain 1700' in 3 miles. I was able to ride about the first mile, but eventually gave in and had to walk the mile up to 3n26. I think Amy was the only one to clean it all.


















I got back on and pedaled up 3n26 back to the ice chest/aid station. I don't drink sodas anymore, but I had a Coke.....it was tasty, it was cold. Everyone made it back up to the ice chest. Some were feeling better than others, but the good news was we were only 12 miles from the finish. Bad news was we still had another 1600' or so of climbing.

Fast, flowy and fun run down Boy Scout Trail....had the trail to ourselves. Pushed through the bottom of Jackson Lake. A few punch ups and downs. Then back out on Big Pines Hwy again for a bit. Last year around this time I was feeling my legs. The punchy little climbs were taking their toll. This year, I was feeling better the farther we went.

At the Appletree Campground we were once again back into the dirt. A steady climb followed by a short steep HAB at the end.....we didn't tell Sharone about this one til he got to it. We retraced a bit of trail we had ridden earlier in the morning before dumping us out on Big Pines Hwy near Leprichaun Valley Trail. This time we would continue on the highway up to Mountain High. Steve and Sharone weren't feeling to spunky at this point. Steve was fighting off the Ghost of Bernie Cramps, and I think Sharone was just cramping no matter what he did.

We reached the fork in the road to Table Mountain. There was earlier discussion that Sharone may just head straight back to the finish from here and skip the Table Mountain Climb. However at the turn off, he dug deep and pushed on. It was only about a 9 minuted climb on the road. I was feeling really good now. Maybe I was on a caffeine high from the Coke.....I dunno. We had now reached the top of the ride....no climbing left. A flat spin on a forest access road before we dropped down the East Table Mtn Trail. Fast, loose and flowing Luge style trail. A couple of hikers towards the bottom, but not a problem. From there it was a 2 mile fast coast down Big Pines Hwy to the finish.

Grabbed some lunch at the Yoeddler....

Overall great day on the bike. I felt as though I got stronger as the day wore on. I know there was still plenty of gas in the tank at the end. Didn't seem nearly as tough as last year....maybe it was knowing the ride this year....maybe it was taking it slower it at the start...maybe it was the Coke.

I know I only did 6 scoops of Tailwind all day....but I also started the ride with a fresh muffin in my belly.

I'll be back again next year.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

*Solo Saturday Stroll to the Santa Ana's*

I saw the San Juan ride get posted last night....and really wanted to join in, but my week so far has been pretty light. So I needed to get in a longer ride.

I went to bed last night with 2 routes in mind. 1 would require a predawn start, the other is an old standby. I set my alarm. I would decided when the alarm went off.

Well as it would be, I got to bed late. I knew I would be going solo today. I opened my eyes about 1 hr before the alarm would sound, and chose to sleep in and do the shorter route.

Finally got on the bike at 8:20......3.5 hours later than route 1. I went light since the weather said it was supposed to warm into the mid 70's. Right away it was cool and cloudy. Would I regret it later? I pedaled down the Santiago Creek Bike Trail, through the neighborhood and onto the horse trails heading to the Oaks. Late start would mean way more people....and there were lots more people. Through the lower section of Oaks, around the Dam Hill and along Santiago Creek Trail to the entrance of Irvine Park.

Out on the road for the roadie spin through the canyon to Blackstar. Sh!t ton of roadies out today. Lots of cars driving through the canyon. Just turned a casual pace and was at the turn to Silverado Canyon in no time. Down the road to the Blackstar gate. The good news is that it was much much quieter down there than it has been in the past. Still tired of the weekend outdoors people.....you know, the ones that really don't get out except once or twice a year. The ones that don't know how to behave out there. Like the guy who had his dog on a 25' leash, that stretched all the way across the road. Or the lady that had 3 large dogs tethered together, but didn't have a leash on them....that was just an accident waiting to happen.

Got through that quickly and headed up. It would be much quieter the rest of the day. Lots of riders heading down. Passed a few riders on the way up. Stopped at the top of Hidden Ranch and chatted with another rider.


































Made it up to Beeks'...wasn't fast, wasn't slow. Didn't stop, just rolled through and continued on my way to Sierra Peak. Made the left turn and stopped half way up the first climb to let the snake continue on its way.
Shortly after a big group of riders came through....turns out it was a crew doing the FREEKS ride. After that, it was just me and the mountains.

Rolled out to the end of the road as I usually do then turned around to drop down Coal Canyon. There was a nice breeze blowing up there and the temps were still comfortable.










The top part of Coal Canyon is a little overgown and loose. Still fun, but a little more sketchy than usual. A little ways down the road has been graded, so it fast and smooth, but slippery. Passed a few riders on the way down....also saw a few moto's.....last I checked they were not allowed out there.

Came down and under the freeway and onto SART for some roadie miles again. About 1/2 hour later I reached the entrance to Deer Canyon Preserve. This time the trail was more open than it was last time I tried. Stopped at the water fountain next to the restrooms to find the water very hot. So I stepped into the restroom and the water in the sink was ice cold. It had warmed up pretty good at this point. I filled a few bottles and proceeded to pour them over my head.....so refreshing. The singletracks through Deer Canyon Preserve were still too overgrown, so I was stuck to riding the main road though it.....means I would miss out on some extra elevation gains. Again, it was quiet out there....just me and nature.










At the end of Deer Canyon Preserve I usually immediately drop into Weir Canyon. Today, I chose to mix it up and drop down Serrano to pick up the bridal trails off Weir Canyon. Hadn't been up there in a while, way more rutted than usual. Got a bit cooked on the way up. The usual drop back into Weir Canyon is way overgrown and there was a tree down in the trail.

Finally back in Weir Canyon, continued my loop around like usual before dropping down Cliffhanger. This is a fun DH, but gives me a little extra climbing back up. It was pretty toasty back in Weir Canyon. As I got closer to Oaks, the wind picked back up. It was a welcome wind. Without slowing down to think about it, I just dropped into Deer Trail to climb back up into Oaks. I was feeling my legs, so I stopped about 1/2 way up for a breather. Back up on Barham Ridge, it was clear the park was empty....then again it was 2:30. Down Barham Ridge, down Chutes Trail...just cruised.

Final spin down Santiago Creek Trail from Irvine Park back to Oaks then out the back of the Oaks. Along the horse trail I passed 3 girls out of the park who were lost....gave them direction how to get back to the park. Fought a headwind the final 3 miles home.

Was good to be out today. Great day on the trails.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mtnbikej said:


> I saw the San Juan ride get posted last night....and really wanted to join in, but my week so far has been pretty light. So I needed to get in a longer ride...


Sounds like you did some pretty great rides! I'm totally jealous.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Sounds like you did some pretty great rides! I'm totally jealous.


Every time I get on the bike....I feel that way.

Big rides are on the weekends.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

tk1971 said:


> Did a short ride today. Found an ammo can with some weird stuff inside: a baggie with gloves, cord, earplugs, a bottle of Jack Daniels, a notebook and some kind of homemade remote detonator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so weird, did you report what you found?


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

maximo said:


> This is so weird, did you report what you found?


Yes, I reported it to both USFS and local PD.

I rode the same trail this morning and the ammo can is still there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chetk (Aug 25, 2017)

Any ideas on how to tighten the chain if (i) the chainring is narrow wide and (ii) the cog needs this much wrap to avoid skipping? It is geared 28/14.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

maximo said:


> This is so weird, did you report what you found?





tk1971 said:


> Yes, I reported it to both USFS and local PD.
> 
> I rode the same trail this morning and the ammo can is still there.


Ear plugs, remote detonator, Jack Daniels (presumably for courage)?!? That's definitely disturbing.

Did you see if anything was written in the notebook? I wouldn't want my fingerprints on any of that stuff, or disturb the items any further, but perhaps you already looked.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Winter has hit the northern Rockies.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ryder1 said:


> Ear plugs, remote detonator, Jack Daniels (presumably for courage)?!? That's definitely disturbing.
> 
> Did you see if anything was written in the notebook? I wouldn't want my fingerprints on any of that stuff, or disturb the items any further, but perhaps you already looked.


Yeah, I started poking around then I thought about the fingerprints, so I stopped. Don't forget the binding cord and latex gloves.

For all I know it's someone's garage remote, but it's just a blue box with an extendable antenna, a switch and a single button.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Gettin' our rocks off!


----------



## skoryd (Aug 17, 2010)

Sunday's chilly sunrise ride in north central Florida.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a week off of work, our local trail had just been cleaned up, and the weather was perfect, so I decided to go for a distance PR. Not a lot of climbing on the trail, but it's all singletrack


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Aquaholic said:


> Gettin' our rocks off!


Iron Mtn! Yeah!!!

Sweet bike BTW...


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

tk1971 said:


> Yes, I reported it to both USFS and local PD.
> 
> I rode the same trail this morning and the ammo can is still there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you push the button?


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

wjphillips said:


> Did you push the button?


Nope. Spidey senses tingling. Bad enough I got my prints in it being nosy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

....


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Good ride today on a little snow. Got above the fog and found a sweet shed.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful shots! What are you riding there? And how is your tensioner working for you?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

2012 Ti El Mariachi. Singleator works well so far. I’m a SS newb though. Fewer than 20 rides on it post SS. Loving it.


----------



## SkolinIN (Feb 16, 2017)

harsh at times but a fun bike


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Nasty, Cold, Wet & Muddy.... It was Great!*


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Closing out 2107.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Playing on the rocks, last sunday.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Rode Demo on Saturday*

I didn't see another SS on the trail, but I assume I'm not the only one stupid enough to park on Highland Rd. and make the climb to the top on an SS.

I'm glad to have been on this bike instead of the hardtail, though.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Aquaholic said:


> Playing on the rocks, last sunday.


I'm sure it's a funny angle, but pic #2 looks like your headed face first into a dirt sandwich. Looks like you got lots-o-rocks to play on. I love that kind of tech, but don't get to ride it as often as I'd like.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I'm sure it's a funny angle, but pic #2 looks like your headed face first into a dirt sandwich. Looks like you got lots-o-rocks to play on. I love that kind of tech, but don't get to ride it as often as I'd like.


That one we call the Milf Roll. It's a nasty, steep, vertical roller. I don't always hit it. If I'm not feeling it....I'll pass. The run out is pure granite. If things go sideways it would be real bad.

There's no way I would hit it without big wheels.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Soul ride.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Short ride taking advantage of the snow free surfaces before the next storm. Felt good to be on my SS after 2 months of riding the geared fatty. Looking forward to spring.


----------



## roubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Enjoyed a few hours of sun...


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Did a little China Camp bootie. Tight single track, a few jumps, a little walking and banged my head pretty good on a branch. Love the new 2.5 DHF on the front, feel very confident with it. Got to the nike site and took a nap in the sun. No complaints.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Did some climbing around the Hawes Trail system, in NE Mesa, east of Phoenix.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mack10 (Nov 6, 2007)

This is from a few weeks ago... It is hard to pass up a ride in the desert the morning after it rains.


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

20 quick miles on some relatively easy, fun trails. 1935 feet. Dry at the top, a little sloppy here and there at sea level.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

installed Fox 32 step cast over the weekend and went for a short ride.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

....


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

Maiden Voyage yesterday:


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful day in the desert after some overnight rains...hero dirt


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Yay, viva la V-Brakes!!!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Jack Burns said:


> Yay, viva la V-Brakes!!!


V-Brakes are brilliant.
On other people's bikes.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)

*Familiar Trail?*


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> V-Brakes are brilliant.
> On other people's bikes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Where I live, in Phoenix, we get about 20 days of any measurable rain per year. I choose not to ride on those days. A set of well maintained, properly set up, quality v-brakes is perfectly adequate for where and how I ride this particular bike. Thanks for your concern though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

BrianRidesBikes said:


> View attachment 1187830


Hawes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Last Ride as a 26er*

This turns out to have been the my last ride on this bike as a 26" wheeled SS. I just converted it to a 27.5 and haven't even had a chance to ride it yet due to rain. I'm looking forward to it drying out for a while.

Getting off of these slow rolling Nevegals ought to be a big change on its own.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

blaklabl said:


> Where I live, in Phoenix, we get about 20 days of any measurable rain per year. I choose not to ride on those days. A set of well maintained, properly set up, quality v-brakes is perfectly adequate for where and how I ride this particular bike. Thanks for your concern though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And on your bike, they really look the part and discs would be wrong.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Shakedown ride on my new JabberWocky!


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is my convert. It was a fat bike that is now a skinny bike and it had gears too. Testing out the single speed and liking it.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

heartland said:


> Shakedown ride on my new JabberWocky!


Is that the "new" Jabber?

What fork is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

First ride on new plus wheelset (sunRingle Duroc 40's laced to Industry Nine's SS-specific). Tires are WTB Ranger 3.0's.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

waltaz said:


> First ride on new plus wheelset (sunRingle Duroc 40's laced to Industry Nine's SS-specific). Tires are WTB Ranger 3.0's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what did you think???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

blaklabl said:


> And what did you think???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Loved it. When I first got this bike in Nov, I had the Rangers on my Flow MK3's, but felt that was too narrow (i29 mm) and they seemed a bit squirrelly due to that profile. I've been running other tires on my Flows, and had this wheelset built up so I can run true plus. The Duroc 40's are i36 mm.

Ran 11 f/15 r PSI's, and it was supple as hell. Really smoothed out all the little bumps in the trail, which I am very familiar with, and hooked up extremely well. I had a Strava PR down Grind, just because it was rolling and sticking so well. And I've been down that a lot. Yes, there's a bit more rolling resistance there, but the bike feels pretty fast, and is super fun and comfortable. Gonna ride this setup for a while in varied terrain to see how it goes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

waltaz said:


> Loved it. When I first got this bike in Nov, I had the Rangers on my Flow MK3's, but felt that was too narrow (i29 mm) and they seemed a bit squirrelly due to that profile. I've been running other tires on my Flows, and had this wheelset built up so I can run true plus. The Duroc 40's are i36 mm.
> 
> Ran 11 f/15 r PSI's, and it was supple as hell. Really smoothed out all the little bumps in the trail, which I am very familiar with, and hooked up extremely well. I had a Strava PR down Grind, just because it was rolling and sticking so well. And I've been down that a lot. Yes, there's a bit more rolling resistance there, but the bike feels pretty fast, and is super fun and comfortable. Gonna ride this setup for a while in varied terrain to see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks for the feedback! Had a Stumpjumper FS 6fattie and hated it. I had a feeling it might be a different story on a hard tail!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm sure you've said somewhere else, but is this 29+ or 27.5+? Either way it looks sweet.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I'm sure you've said somewhere else, but is this 29+ or 27.5+? Either way it looks sweet.


29+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Its a tough way to get up. 2231 vertical feet to the top of Atalaya Mountain (9150') in 5.8 miles with one gear, always the wrong one! #singlespeeding


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> Its a tough way to get up. 2231 vertical feet to the top of Atalaya Mountain (9150') in 5.8 miles with one gear, always the wrong one! #singlespeeding
> 
> View attachment 1188860
> 
> ...


Yeah, 1740 feet in 3.1 miles. Stand at the start, sit down at the finish.
#singlespeedlife











Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## edt (Mar 13, 2017)

2,800+ climb ft, 15 miles out & back above Duarte on my Giant XtC 27.5+. 
Trying the WTB Trail Boss 3.0 tires.
Heavier than the previous Maxxis Rekon 2.8s but diggin' the mad traction.


----------



## roubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Just an easy weekend ride, enjoying the trails and the weather on my El Mariachi


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally got out on a longer ride today. Not many opportunities this year since shifting house.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

roubi said:


> Just an easy weekend ride, enjoying the trails and the weather on my El Mariachi


More closeups please...

What fork and wheel sizes are you running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice bike! Still happy with it? I kind of regret not getting one of those, but I do like my ros+ a lot.


----------



## roubi (Sep 26, 2017)

The fork is a specialized chisel, wheels are 29x2,6 (front) and 29x2,35 (rear).
I love this bike, it's really fun to ride.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

roubi said:


> The fork is a specialized chisel, wheels are 29x2,6 (front) and 29x2,35 (rear).
> I love this bike, it's really fun to ride.


Thanks for the pic.

What's the A/C on the fork?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Never mind, looks like 680mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

racefit said:


> Is that the "new" Jabber?
> 
> What fork is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, it's the new Jabber. Well, last year's model, anyway. They've been out of stock for a while. Not sure what the coming model will look like. It's a Vassago Odis fork. I gave some more info here: http://forums.mtbr.com/custom-build...-vassago-bretheren-760486-2.html#post13598309

Actually, like Waltaz, mine also came with Ranger 3.0 and Duroc 40 rims. They feel a little draggy to me, but its my first time on + tires/rims, so maybe I just need to get used to them. Previous wheels were Arch MK3 and 2.35 Forekasters, so about 250 grams lighter?


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

roubi said:


> The fork is a specialized chisel, wheels are 29x2,6 (front) and 29x2,35 (rear).
> I love this bike, it's really fun to ride.


Awesome bike! What are the wheels and internal rim width? I think that is probably the perfect set up for SS.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

For yesterday's 24.9 mile - 5,360' Sunday all fire road ride in Sierra Azul OSP with my wife and a friend, I chose to ride my single speed.

We started in Los Gatos, rode a few miles of pavement, and arrived at the bottom of the dirt Kennedy Road climb. I put the White Industries Dos Eno dingle-drive into the low gear setting, and left it that way for the rest of the day.

I cleaned the Kennedy climb, which is pretty awesome. It doesn't always happen for me on the SS.

Originally this ride's goal was to reach the summit of Mount Umunhum.

Unfortunately, the day before I decided to fact check how much climbing this loop would involve, an estimate of 7700', and decided to tell my partners who are riding geared bikes.

Because we haven't been able to ride much all week, and the rain has probably created some power sucking mud, we decided to not ride to the summit, but get as close as seemed prudent.

Well, now that it's all said and done, we felt really fine after the ride and I think we should have just gone for it.

On the other hand, this was my first SS ride in quite a while, and on the way back after the spring-like climb over St. Joe's OSP on the way back, I felt my arms getting fatigued, in a pre-crampy sort of way.

That indicated to me that my blood was getting a bit depleted in something.

It would have been another 2k of climbing of the hardest kind to get to the summit. So I'm pretty sure it would have put me in the hurt locker.

One other thing I favor of not doing the bigger ride: My front brake pads wore out on the ride (I looked at them at the start, and said to self "they're worn out but I can get one more ride out of them") I think another 2k of descending would've damaged the rotor.

So, I have to return one day to do this properly.

I avoid riding in Sierra Azul because there is no single track there. Apparently, so do other riders. We hardly saw any riders all day, except on Kennedy Road.

But it's decent. At least you can rack up plenty of miles and feet there and have nice views.

In conclusion, after a couple of months a full suspension bike, I feel like I belong back on a single speed for a good while.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I've always wanted to get a mile of climbing in a single ride. Would be nice if my local trail had more elevation, but it was a fun ride. Only issue was arm fatigue about half way through, but since I wasn't riding as fast as normal I was able to drop the tire pressure and it made the rest of the ride much more enjoyable. 

Now that I've reached my climbing goal, my next will be for distance. Currently working my way up to a 100 mile singletrack ride, but not quite there yet.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ good stuff guys. I love reading about others big rides. Beautiful pics.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Missed a week of riding due to rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Walt - I have to know where you got that sticker that's on your swingarm...


----------



## roubi (Sep 26, 2017)

slohr said:


> Awesome bike! What are the wheels and internal rim width? I think that is probably the perfect set up for SS.


Hubs: Tune King/ Kong
Rims: Ryde Trace EN 29", inside width: 28,8 mm, outside width: 32,4 mm


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Basically a gravel ride, so I took my 1932 Sunbeam Road Racer.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cool Sunbeam!

It was so nice out today I did a loop around the bay on the cross bike. 33 miles, 2k ft, lots of scenic views and Blue skies. Lots of birds out today, swans, shore birds, vultures, and a few dead fish.

Riding in shorts for the first time in a while. Quite a contrast from yesterdays ride, we drove into the hills to ride fatbikes, it was 17 degrees when we got there, and I was riding on 4 feet of snow.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Dabb-age.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Lunch ride with the pup after Vet visit


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

It was a rare beautiful day here yesterday, so I took my Singular Cycles Ti Hummingbird for an outing. The best ride that I've had in a long time, with sunshine, hardly any wind and on some of my favourite local trails.
On my favourite bike, too...


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Look at this afternoon yesterday in AZ (Hawes Trail system, in NE Mesa, east of PHX). High-70's and blue skies!

Absolutely vibed on my Vassago Optimus Ti 29+, running 3.0 WTB Rangers. Lots of chatter on the interwebs about whether "plus is dead" and the pros/cons of plus tires, but I'm telling you, with the right bike, tires and PSI, you really can't beat it. Very comfortable ride; plush, even, and I set a number of PR's both climbing and descending on segments that I've ridden many times, including some 100+.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

waltaz said:


> Lots of chatter on the interwebs about whether "plus is dead" and the pros/cons of plus tires, but I'm telling you, with the right bike, tires and PSI, you really can't beat it. Very comfortable ride; plush, even, and I set a number of PR's both climbing and descending on segments that I've ridden many times, including some 100+.


I don't think 29+ is the answer for everyone, in every part of the country. I can absolutely see why the PinkBike lift-service progression-pushing crowd doesn't like them, but holy sh!t.... Here in the AZ desert, they're game-changers. 
Like many of us, once I got the setup sorted out I was crushing my Strava PRs, both up and down. I've even beat a couple "few-year-old" PRs I set while riding my FS 150mm 26er.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

ARandomBiker said:


> I don't think 29+ is the answer for everyone, in every part of the country. but holy sh!t.... Here in the AZ desert, they're game-changers.


Totally agree!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I can see why plus tires run at lower PSI would be great in very rocky conditions. I used to live in Vegas so I TOTALLY get it. Here in the PacNW I don't think so much as we have hero dirt, traction USUALLY isn't a problem. 

I have 29er 2.35's on wide rims and 27.5 plus 2.8's. I'm consistently faster on the 29er wheels, although to be fair they're like a pound lighter wheels + tires. I'd like to get a lighter 27.5+ setup and compare but I'm not that willing to drop as much $$ as I did on the 29er setup given how good those are. 

Wait, this thread was about our latest SS ride wasn't it?? I just did a relatively easy 1800 vert on one of our awesome local flow trails. Wanted to climb more but too much snow still. This was my first real MTB ride on the newly converted SS. Got-DAMN does it climb! PR's on the way up and surprisingly on the way down too even though I crashed it. 

Also, the chain stretch is real. Brand new chain loosened up enough that I had to adjust after the big climb.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> Also, the chain stretch is real. Brand new chain loosened up enough that I had to adjust after the big climb.


Nice ride! With a brand new chain, I typically set it a little tighter than normal knowing that it's going to loosen a lot on the first ride


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Spring ride in the SL,UT foothills on my new to me titanium frame. Enjoying the warm sun again


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

coke said:


> Nice ride! With a brand new chain, I typically set it a little tighter than normal knowing that it's going to loosen a lot on the first ride


It was fairly tight when I first fitted it and I was like, "I'm gonna back it off a click." Shoulda left it tight, haha! I'm super happy for the awesome chain tension system the Les has though, even trailside it's loosen bolts, couple clicks the same on both side and tighten bolts. Impossible for it to not be straight unless you can't count.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

big_slacker said:


> Impossible for it to not be straight unless you can't count.


I guess I will take that frame out of the running for my next build...


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Another fun ride on the SS, and on a beautiful 70 degree sunny day!

This is the trail where the marathon national championships will be held next month. One of my absolute favorites. Lots of rain earlier this year has caused a little erosion and exposed more rocks, so it was rougher than normal, but I still had a great time. 29+ is just amazing on trails like this


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Whatcha got there?


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone has some advice for gearing chamge when going from 29 to 29+. I assume I will have to go to a slightly bigger cog but is there a general rule I could start with. I am trying to avoid haveing a drawer full of cogs. Haha.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Been pounding a lot of pavement lately, melting snow and rainy days mean no trail riding until things dry out. Still there's some good stuff around here, scenic. Trying to build fitness for racing which is only a few weeks away. Sucks that I can't do it on trails, but urban assaults are fun in their own way.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Jefflinde said:


> I am wondering if anyone has some advice for gearing chamge when going from 29 to 29+. I assume I will have to go to a slightly bigger cog but is there a general rule I could start with. I am trying to avoid haveing a drawer full of cogs. Haha.


BikeCalc.com - Bicycle Gear Inches Chart

Looks like:
29x2.4 with 32x18 gearing = 52.13 gear inches
29x3.0 with 36x21 gearing = 52.13 gear inches

If you want to keep the chainring the same, going up to a 19t cog will give you 51.22 gear inches which is *slightly* easier but might be welcome with the added weight.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Jefflinde said:


> I am wondering if anyone has some advice for gearing chamge when going from 29 to 29+. I assume I will have to go to a slightly bigger cog but is there a general rule I could start with. I am trying to avoid haveing a drawer full of cogs. Haha.


My experience is adding 1 tooth to the rear cog. I've been really happy with 32x19 or 32x20 for just about everything.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I honestly didn't notice much difference in gearing when switching between 29 and 29+. On my 29er I typically rode 32x18 or 32x19 depending on the trail. Since I built my 29+, I've just stuck with 32x19 for everything and it feels like it's right between the 18 & 19 that I had on my 29er.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you everyone for the quick response. I think I will try my current 18 and see what happen


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Been loving the new Ti SS, and the trails across the river in Salida seem especially well-suited to SS compared to what I have near home in Los Alamos. So many bermed turns; a good mix of chunk, and so much fun. Perfect weather and primo dirt this weekend.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Glad to have done a shake-down ride this afternoon, really to test my wife's bike for tomorrow's epic.

My SS is so reliable! Not, the pedals, after loads of rides.

In fact, the other week the other pedal gave up in a different way. So much for the 4 years of WAM01.










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Trails opened briefly on Saturday so I was able to get the Jabber out... pure love.


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Riding by the sea in rainy weather. Slippery enough!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Stopped to appreciate some fine art on my last ride.









I thought the statue was pretty cool, too.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Mt. Um (yep) Single Speed (yup)

37.47 mi / 5:18:12 moving time / 8,009ft

Had to walk a few parts. Happy now.

This was attempt #2. It all worked out very nicely. Veterans Skyline35 and non-Strava-user Eric were the best companions for DMQ and I on this bucket list ride.

Everyone I know who rides would appreciate this ride because it begs to be done in one form or another. As a mountain biker I have no interest in road riding to the summit. However, riding the dirt is a real attraction that only recently became available.

What follows is really a kind of diary entry and is not meant to entertain or brag.

Rode up Mt Um on my single speed. Luckily having done a dry run of most of the route I was very confident.

We used to ride in this area a lot during the 90's when we were riding lousier bikes with taller gear. Well, not exactly, now I was on a single speed.

In the 2000's I was active in MTB advocacy and planning for the Sierra Azul OSP master plan was nascent. The area has a lot of potential. Sadly the MROSD doesn't share my vision, and I am disappointed in the results.

The only thing that pleases me are the prospects of riding to the top on dirt the plans resulted in. The 3 mile trail at the top is very well built and appropriate for the multi-use setting. But there are miles of abandoned roads which could be single tracks and more regional connection that could be established.

Sourgrapes behind me now.

We used to meet by the LG HS and ride after work, and so we started there.

For the sake of variety we went up St Joe's and Priest Rock. At the top of the first climb we debated whether or not to climb Priest or Lime Kiln (Dogmeat or Power Poles).

Well I couldn't resist the call of Dog Meat, and neither could DMQ or Eric. Skyline chose Power Poles, which is the way I would go next time if on SS.

So I gave it a shot, but my gearing is not low enough, period. I went back and lowered my air pressure, and went farther, but then ran out of pure torque. So I walked a few small sections. But that's pretty good in itself. I even thought about what kind of SS gearing I would need to make a real crack at it someday.

Climbing on SS is dicey. It's hard to clip out on a steep track when you're totally committed. You might know that's how I had my worst injury ever. Because of that I am seriously concerned, and try to quit when I'm at 9/10 in effort. But it's hard to know when the rear wheel is going to break away, or if your going to go wonky and in which way sometimes.

Along this ride there were a few of these hard moments.

Being on a geared bike can be just as bad too.

One has to question the worthiness of such climbing pursuits to clean a climb, when hiking is just about the same speed. But enough.

Because of all the intrigue and drama of the steep climbs, I suppose in excess of 24% I'm sure, the climb went by with pleasure and before I was ready for it to end I reached the summit of Kennedy.

It had been a long time since I climbed up this. Memories of past hot summer grinds surfaced.

In more recent years, I sometimes do the Turkey Day ride up Kennedy and descend Dogmeat. In past years I would typically be quite inebriated on the reckless ride down. Upon reflection, that behavior is stupid. I won't do that anymore. There's a graceful unofficial laxity of speed and other prohibitions in enforcement on Thanksgiving due to the holiday tradition.

On to Mt Um. The Kennedy rollers to Lime Kiln are a blast. I was able to ride most of it. On the way back, I cleaned them all! That was a first try thing on the return direction.

We took a lunch break on El Sombroso, and contemplated the view, speculating upon the conditions, and why all the bushes are dead under the power lines, where we were resting....agent orange, gamma rays, and fire.

I noticed a what appears to be a crack across Eric's 22" titanium Motobecane hardtail's seatpost junction below the clamp on one side, across a weld, and pointed it out to him and took pictures. This lead me to closely inspect my bike, and it looked fine for the time being. Eric's crack might just be a deep scratch, however it is very difficult and unlikely that titanium scratches like that. We'll keep an eye on it. I think Eric's in denial. I wonder if Bikes Direct warranties these?

The road down to Woods is a nice steep and smooth fireroad with one rocky steep ass pitch in it. It's not the kind of road you can seriously bomb because there are so many loose corners. I just took easy riding the brakes and enjoying a break, focusing my mind on the next big climb.

Barlow road was reached, and although I wanted a pee break, there was a convergence of hikers, and my buddies were forming a cluster ****, so I just put my head down and stomped up the loose steep rocks at the start and got on with it.

To my surprise I cleaned the first part, which I thought was going to be a Johnny Walker, and kept going all the way to the top.

What people who don't single speed don't realize is that not only is the bike lighter, but that the drivetrain is so direct, responsive, and efficient. On top of that, the lack of gears, and in my case, suspension, really brings my mind into a sharp focus on moving forward and upwards. All of this creates an immersive physical and mental experience that transcends ordinary cycling. Even though it may not be so, each increment of progress up challenging climbs, measured out in expenditures of effort, feels like a miraculously wonderful achievement. I am elated.

And so having cleaned the climb and feeling confident the rest of the ride unreeled like a beautiful dream. My friends were digging it. My wife was riding a new bike we got for her birthday and was hammering right along with the guys too. How lucky am I?

As mentioned earlier, I cleaned the Kennedy rollers on the way back, which is no guaranteed thing on a single speed, and that sapped me pretty good too. Then it was all down hill to the end, on another long fireroad. Kind of boring. Too bad the MROSD isn't building single track alternatives.

That's it. I'll be back.

Now I'm scheming on doing this mountain from home on my single speed. With my dingle set-up, I'll be able to reel in the miles back and forth. It would take all day, starting in the pre-dawn light, and would be alone, since no one wants to ride with a single speeder that early on a road.

•••










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Jack Burns said:


> Now I'm scheming on doing this mountain from home on my single speed. With my dingle set-up, I'll be able to reel in the miles back and forth. It would take all day, starting in the pre-dawn light, and would be alone, since no one wants to ride with a single speeder that early on a road.


It's weird how few people are willing to ride with you on a 6-7hr jaunt in the hills 
And that's without even mentioning "single-speed".


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ very cool.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Jack Burns said:


> Mt. Um (yep) Single Speed (yup)
> 
> 37.47 mi / 5:18:12 moving time / 8,009ft
> 
> Had to walk a few parts. Happy now...


Not too shabby sir, not too shabby! Cool to see you still are riding that bike! 



NordieBoy said:


> It's weird how few people are willing to ride with you on a 6-7hr jaunt in the hills
> And that's without even mentioning "single-speed".


That's because Jack has a way about him that lures you in. He makes it sound easy and fun and by the time you're into the ride you might as well finish it.  *I met Jack years ago while wrenching for a shop and he's so mellow it hides the fact he CAN ride REAL GOOD.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Make America chunky again!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Been riding my Lynskey as the default SS. My Kona Unit needs some love. The Unit is my very first SS as well as my first 29er.

The Lynskey took over the role as the light and rigid SS, so the Unit got a SID fork and a larger rear cog.

Took the Unit on a steep-to-me ride. Climbed 1440ft in 3 miles. Felt great with the exception of breaking loose under load in several sections. I need less teeth on the rear cog.

Never thought I'd be able to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Casual SS ride with my wife on our local trail. Beautiful sunny day and about 50 degrees.

There can't be too many people lucky enough to be married to someone who actually prefers to ride with one gear and no suspension


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Having fun on my urban single track commute at the moment. Winter is coming tho....


----------



## junglejim86 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beautiful night on the Vicious


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

One less tooth in the rear. They say one should not be able to feel 1 tooth, well I felt it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tk1971 said:


> One less tooth in the rear. They say one should not be able to feel 1 tooth, well I felt it.


Who says that? 1 tooth in the rear makes a big difference if your near the limit of what is manageable.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*Back in the woods!!*

It's been a long winter, the weather just wouldn't let up until a couple days ago. I did my first MTB ride tonight, man it is so good to be back on my SS MTB!

Man I missed this thing. It's so funny to me some of the small things you forget about. How the bike handles, how it fits, technique, how much work it is. (precursor: I've spent the past 6 months riding a fatbike, my SS cross bike on pavement mostly, or my SS road bike commuter).

My first few observations: my gearing is super low compared to my cross bike. So spinny for the 2.5 miles to the trailhead. 760mm handlebars felt wide at first, until I hit the trail then felt totally normal again.

I need some practice keeping soft hands on the grips. A couple times I noticed I was squeezing super tight and my hands started to cramp. I needed to make a conscious effort to keep a light touch.

I'm out of shape, not terrible but after one ride I'm reminded how riding SS around here will whip you back into shape in a hurry. Pounding on a cross bike on pavement is NOT the same thing! Today was a full body workout, and I only did a little over 2 hours, granted my legs were a little tired from a big ride 2 days ago. I need more hours on the bike to build fitness, it seems the weather has turned and it will be better from here on out.

I had a blast. I was jumping off stuff everywhere, crushing climbs, ripping around corners, all the things I missed returned on my first ride. Good stuff. Hero dirt to boot.

The bike is getting a few tweaks. New Phil Wood seatpost clamp that matches the rear P321 hub. Nice piece. I have a White Industries headset on the way in matching Purple. That will help balance out the new color accents. The bike is getting more and more American made parts on it. Not too much left to go. I have a Thomson seatpost ready to go on. I also intend to get a Paul Boxcar stem, just haven't gotten around to it yet. New King Cage.

And now for the pics.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Always a good day on the bike...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furrydogs (Apr 29, 2007)

*Fruita and GJ*

Went to Fruita and Grand Junction this past weekend and rode Mack exit trails and Lunch loops in Grand Junction. 
The first picture is on Moore Fun and the 2nd is overlooking CO River from Mary's Loop. I love passing 6 inch Yeti's, up and down, on my cheap bike!
The weather was awesome and the obstacles were a blast. Took my buddy's new full squish for a quick ride. Thought I'd be hooked, nope, and I'll save $6500. I love my SS.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

El Prieto on the Kona Unit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Starting the weekend off right with my Saturday go to ride.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Did a big ride yesterday. Last big one before my first race Tuesday. Took off my 2.6" Nobby Nic and installed two 2.35" Forekasters f/r. I continue to be impressed with this tire. This is also the first time I've run the same tires f/r. Should be a good race tire for me.

WI headset as promised.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> This turns out to have been the my last ride on this bike as a 26" wheeled SS. I just converted it to a 27.5 and haven't even had a chance to ride it yet due to rain. I'm looking forward to it drying out for a while.
> 
> Getting off of these slow rolling Nevegals ought to be a big change on its own.


I was looking at this and possibly considering turning mine into an SS. Not much in the way of resale value... And it has a cane creek AD 12 shock. What did you use as a disc brake adapter for the rear?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

....


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

What happens when you are climbing on a single speed and drop the chain? Over the bars and on to an elbow. Ouch!

Chain tension was good. No chain stretch. Didn't seem like there was any frame flex. Who knows! Maybe something got pulled up into the chain/cog/ring causing it to derail. Oh well.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

beastmaster said:


> What happens when you are climbing on a single speed and drop the chain? Over the bars and on to an elbow. Ouch!
> 
> Chain tension was good. No chain stretch. Didn't seem like there was any frame flex. Who knows! Maybe something got pulled up into the chain/cog/ring causing it to derail. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 1195848


Ouch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

first ride on my new Unit (managed to find a NOS - 2015 modell year - one, a few weeks ago)


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

heartland said:


> Shakedown ride on my new JabberWocky!
> 
> View attachment 1192384


When did you get your frame? Shows to be sold out on website and I can't get a response.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

That frame was a one-off display bike used for shows. Unfortunately, it developed a crack in the frame. Per Tom at Vassago, new Jabbers are about 50-60 days out. Try emailing [email protected] or direct message on their Facebook. Vassago is basically a one-man operation, so communication can be slow at times. I've found Tom to be great to work with otherwise.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

heartland said:


> That frame was a one-off display bike used for shows. Unfortunately, it developed a crack in the frame. Per Tom at Vassago, new Jabbers are about 50-60 days out. Try emailing [email protected] or direct message on their Facebook. Vassago is basically a one-man operation, so communication can be slow at times. I've found Tom to be great to work with otherwise.


I just got an email from him and he confirmed that timeline. I was getting worried that I might not have another Jabber. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Aquaholic said:


> ....


Steve!
Cool shots. You are always pushing the limits on some kind of cool ride. It's been a while since I have seen you around. Cool to see you still riding hard. Rex is crushing it still as well. Hit us up if you are ever up in Tahoe.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

First night ride this Autumn...


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

testing out the Innova Transformers. So far they are great. super grippy and roll really fast. Almost like them more than my Rangers. Also changed to 32/20 gearing and that made a huge difference in the fun factor. much faster out of the corners and over features.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

My low back had some issues but it's finally good enough to ride. I explored the trail system 10 minutes from my new house. Some decent short old school trails on the way up with a little bit of tech. Got a decent 1k+ vertical in and some flow trails up at the top.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Raced in the Marathon National Championship this week in Arkansas. Was a lot of fun, but I got a DNF due to a broken brake. Someone made a mistake in front of me on a climb and caused me to lay my bike over.

This picture shows one reason I prefer 29+ on my rigid bike (look closely at the front tire).


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Got about 5000 ft of vert in the last couple of days in perfect weather and good wildflower spotting.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

29+ riding on the finally open trails in the Minneapolis area. loving the single speed more every ride.


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

*Cloudy Annadel*

After a week of warm, sunny afternoons we got a stinker today. Overcast, a little humid, tons of bugs when the wind wasn't blowing cold. Dying to ride the recently re-opened Lawndale trail. I had never climbed Lawndale, having always preferred to ascend Schultz and buzz down Lawndale on the return. And always on the geared, full-sus rig. Being that there is currently no open connector trail, I had no choice. Lawndale is so different after the fires. By far most of the evergreens remain, but the fire took a lot of the upper branches, so what used to be a stunning scene is now downright drab, especially on a cloudy day. Yesterday I walked it with mrs. bb on a sunny morning. Last year we'd have seen columns of pollen-filtered light reaching from the treetops to the carpet of pine needles. Now it's pretty much all exposed to strong light.

Even though the magic is temporarily gone, the trail is in good shape.








Didn't have much juice for the first half hour so suffered a bit. But things started to come together after that first long climb. Ran across Marsh and had a nice rip down to Canyon. Parts of that trail flow real nice, but the rock gardens sure are jarring on a rigid. Rode around the lake, then it was time to tackle another climb I'd yet to try on the ss, South Burma. I had to stop a few times to practice gasping but made it over the top, where I took a break and snapped a blurry pic of the flattest, smoothest part of the trail. 







Then a nice blast down to Marsh again, then over Marsh to Lawndale, down which I rode behind a couple guys. A little over 14 miles, 1785 ele gain. Loving the N9, but Wine is not really a good day-before fuel. Gotta find something else.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've always been intimidated by the Mt. Wilson Toll Road. Made it up with with easier gearing before I had the nerve to switch over to my other bike with 2 less teeth in the rear.

I actually enjoyed it better because when standing, I wasn't losing traction as much. Sure, it's harder but suddenly breaking loose while cranking down hard is not fun.

Next time, I'm going to keep going up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

First XC race of the year with my wife. We took most of last year off and I didn't realize how much I missed it. Always so much fun 

She recently made the switch from a geared full suspension bike to a rigid 29+ SS. Not much of a surprise after my experience with 29+, but she's faster on this bike than she was with gears and shocks.


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here was my SS ride, last weekend.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

LuckyCharm4x4 said:


> Here was my SS ride, last weekend.
> View attachment 1199471


Curious, what gearing did you run, if you don't mind.


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

joshhan said:


> Curious, what gearing did you run, if you don't mind.


Same gearing I run all the time (oval) 34:16. It was mostly gravel roads, with several miles of double-track and snowmobile trails.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Break-in ride for my RSD Big Chief! Took a trip to Ft. Clinch in Fernadina. This is a fast trail that can get sandy. 
Untitled by robb110, on Flickr
Untitled by robb110, on Flickr
Untitled by robb110, on Flickr

Love the 29x2.6 tires. Even though the bike is about 1.5 lbs heavier than my last SS, it feels lighter.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Had a fun ride on the Chameleon! I don't know details, maybe 10 miles and 1800-2000ish feet. First season back on SS in 4 years and squishy is collecting dust. The new geometry of these hardtails is so DAMN FUN!!! Don't miss the steep HA climbing or decending!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful day. 3000 vert over about 20 miles.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a jaunt around the local loop in Philly. First ride with the Jones riser H-Bars. Seemed mostly OK except when climbing the steep stuff. Didn't really know where to put my hands so lots of experimenting on this ride.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

LuckyCharm4x4 said:


> Here was my SS ride, last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1199471
> 
> View attachment 1199472


That's a lot of miles! Nice job!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice SS setup guys! Great pictures!


----------



## Asleeper (Aug 16, 2017)

From my last ride.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Fought off a cold earlier in the week. Fully rested and powered up with a big ass breakfast. 3k vertical most of the way up to Mt Washington. The descent is a little rocky up top, but the last 2k ft or so is pure, awesome, tech free flow trail. Bombed it!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

LuckyCharm4x4 said:


> View attachment 1199472


Looking at this picture again, I really like your bike.


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

LuckyCharm4x4 said:


> Here was my SS ride, last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1199471
> 
> View attachment 1199472


That was the bada$$ gravel ride, right? Read about that somewhere else, and the author had a photo of the same lounge. Looks like a blast!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

An accidental 3.5hrs, 45km, 1000m climbing.
Was only intending to go out for 1.5hrs, but, well, you know how these things go when you're enjoying yourself


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

3500 feet of climb on mellow dirt road followed by a killer singletrack steep rough and rowdy descent.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Enjoying some buff single track and killer scenery this morning before work...


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey everyone, I still ride sometimes...Haven't been around the forums much lately. Just wrapped up a little mixed terrain tour across Belarus.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your awesome ride! Great photos!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Wed Stoke!


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Went for a ride in my hometown! Even snagged a few KOMs on hill climbs including a Cat4!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice long ride through the canyon, beautifully warm weather, and awesome singletrack...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

here are a few from different rides.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Cool and breezy moderate rides in Sonoma and Marin were on my agenda this weekend. In a couple of weeks it's vacation from work and single speeding! I'm going to take a full squish geared bike. Gulp!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asleeper (Aug 16, 2017)

From my last ride.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Short ride today.
Not too many places to ride here that haven't been logged.


----------



## DrFantastic (Jun 20, 2018)

*Honzo Ti SS*

Just picked up today. Great build by guys at Rock City Cycles in Nanaimo....

Thanks very much Doug!!

Awesome ride today


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Father's Day in Annadel*

...with my two sons (who have not yet discovered the joy of a single gear).


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Got in a nice 2 hours after work. Love this time of year, we've got light till 9pm or later. Not that it shows in this pic but many of the trails in this area were CRAZY overgrown. I spent some time at least folding back and stomping blackberry branches out of the way. Many of their brethren took payment in blood for that sin. My arms and legs are a bit scratched up. 

Still, I had some excellent riding. I took off my lighter carbon 29er hoops and threw on the 2.8 27.5+ wheelset. Surprisingly they didn't sap me much at all on the climbs, my main issue was the crap ass Ikon+ I've got out back not having enough bite to avoid spinning out in steep loose parts of the way up. I think if I was running the same Rekon+ I have up front it would be a different story. 

Once I got pointed downhill the party was on! Fox 34 in full squish, 15 psi front and 16 rear. Booyah, grip for days! I took on some fairly steep gnar where the ONLY choice was commit and ride it out. No drama, no OTB.

I love the direction new hardtails are taking. I see my future being one primary SS and maybe something big and squishy for occasional Go Big days.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Tight situation.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Recovery ride after last weekends 6hr XC race.
Water got through the waterproof shoes after 1hr, waterproof gloves after 1:20, waterproof jacket after 1:30.
Ride was 2hrs long and around 4 degC for the last 45min.
Left knee (overloaded in the 6hr) lasted 45min 

I live down there, just over there, squint and you can just about see...


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

Couple hours at Annadel.
1844 feet of climbing over fourteen and a half miles in low 90s.







Fire-charred








There is still water in the marsh








Everything is open








Coupla charred redwoods


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

I found a leftover 2017 Giant XTC Advanced SS on sale at a (not so local) LBS. Bought it Saturday and rode on one of my usual loops yesterday morning. Felt great: very fun, direct, and responsive, and I enjoyed its simplicity. 

As expected, I need to adjust my technique. Have been riding FS for the last couple years and am used to screaming over rocks and roots with disregard. Being back to hardtail means being more selective when choosing a line or getting beat up.

My old knees can only take so much punishment, so while most of the SS riders I know have 29ers, I stuck with 27.5+.

Went tubeless right away with the stock tires (was surprised that a 2017 bike of this caliber wasn't tubeless ready... rims are currently double-wrapped in guerrilla tape). 

Edit: Had to add a bit more Stans than usual, but it's holding.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Got the new Timberjack out on the trails today- this thing is a hoot!!!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Just a nice early AM ride in the desert near home.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

This past weekend at the Fair Hill Classic in MD.

Had enough time to get in one more lap when the chain ring snapped 1.5 miles away from the finish. Up and over a stack of rocks through a V shaped tree was the last straw.









I lost a chainring bolt early on but I guess 3 isn't enough when riding an endurance race. LOL.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ ugh, major bummer. Good looking steel though. :thumbsup:


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

joshhan said:


> This past weekend at the Fair Hill Classic in MD.
> 
> Had enough time to get in one more lap when the chain ring snapped 1.5 miles away from the finish. Up and over a stack of rocks through a V shaped tree was the last straw.
> 
> ...


That sure is a bummer. Looks like a great race though. Considered it, but it is a haul for me since I'm all the way on the other side of the state.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

slohr said:


> That sure is a bummer. Looks like a great race though. Considered it, but it is a haul for me since I'm all the way on the other side of the state.


Yeah, it was a fun course. I don't usually ride Fair Hill much so it was a treat. I ended up with 5 laps, could have done 1 more but did much better than I thought I would. It was surprisingly hilly, ended up with 4000 ft of climbing at the end. I'm by no means a great climber so I guess it was pretty rolling.

Locktite on the bolts for sure next time!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

A bit slower today...
It was a little less overgrown 10 years ago on the TT350 with trials tyres...


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

DrFantastic said:


> Just picked up today. Great build by guys at Rock City Cycles in Nanaimo....
> 
> Thanks very much Doug!!
> 
> ...


Man, that is a purdy bike. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

Posted in a wrong thread, but here It is my last ride

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=13749229

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

IMG_8396 by driverfound337, on Flickr

I have two bikes I swap the wheels between them since I I don't need two wheelsets on my budget. I always love going back to steel but I got love for my aluminum superfly too, two different bikes, but loved the same


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Yesterday I did a 33 mile ride with a huge group of riders, around 16, and I was the only single speed.

I was thinking, at first, of taking a geared bike just to blend in, but the day before I had such a fine SS ride after work, that I couldn't do anything else but SS.

The route had some punchy hills. It was all in Big Basin State Park CA and generally amongst the redwoods. We started from the Pacific Coast Highway at Gazos Creek Road. There was some road riding too.

As I write I am pretty sore, as expected. The place has some decent grades here and there, sometimes over sandstone bedrock, which I had to charge from the start in order to get over them.

Anyway. Good times.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

A nice early morning ride yesterday...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Jack Burns said:


> Yesterday I did a 33 mile ride with a huge group of riders, around 16, and I was the only single speed...


Sweet!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Video of the latest ride, maybe not the normal use of an SS hardtail. 

Apologies for the dust on the lens, will wipe next time.


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Haven't been on the forums for a while... Here's a pic from a recent ride:


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Riding at a local trail. Testing out the new Bluto. So far I am really liking the added dampening over just plus tires. No too heavy either. Still around 23 lbs


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This weekend my wife and I got an idea to ride our bikes over the hill, the Santa Cruz Mountains, to the coast, spend the night at a friend's house, and then ride back on Sunday a different way.

Each day was 50 miles and 6k of climbing on a mix of dirt and pavement. The pavement sucks, but it made it possible to do this legally.

I rode a new single speed of course. First time kind of experience for me. It was a great outing. Wife rode a geared 29er. We stayed together pretty good, and gave ourselves plenty of time to stop and enjoy sights along the way, which is awkward to do on big group rides.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Jack Burns said:


> Each day was 50 miles and 6k of climbing on a mix of dirt and pavement. The pavement sucks, but it made it possible to do this legally.
> 
> I rode a new single speed of course. First time kind of experience for me. It was a great outing.


How did you like climbing on those bars? Do you feel awkward on them when out of seat pedaling?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I like them. 

I did a lot of out of the saddle climbing, sustained, and all out super steep stuff many riders would gear down to the granny for.

It felt great. 

The real downside are the grips, which are too slim. But I can change that.

At some point I'll make a full review on one of the Alt-bar threads. 





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Was at Bonelli this past Saturday. Looked like a controlled burn here (or at least I hope so). It stops just before the horse stables.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] plastic wheels!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Aquaholic said:


> [email protected] plastic wheels!


Whoa. Real H Bars.

But dayum, what happened to the rims? I thought those carbon hoops are near bomb proof.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

*First ride first SS*

Hello guys

This was my first ride on my first SS great experience only pavement this time since trials around are very hard so only tarmac during test period.
I decided to recreate my SoulCycle Dillinger Rohloff setup to SS and this is the result, I must said that I am very pleased with how things end considering I found the parts needed in my spare parts box so no expenses here and I finally use my DTSwiss 240SS stored for years  
Here a pic I guess is a good looking bike, what do you think

Cheers


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice. Very Kona Unit'esq.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Jack Burns said:


> Whoa. Real H Bars.
> 
> But dayum, what happened to the rims? I thought those carbon hoops are near bomb proof.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I'm not really sure? I was 2 miles out and had just finished a long climb. I was taking a short downhill connector and hit a small jump, maybe getting a foot of air. If that. Hard dirt, but no rocks on the trail. When I landed...I heard a loud bang.
The tire got squirmy a few minutes later and that's when I noticed the snuff job. The tire held just enough air for me to nurse it back to my car. It would have been a long walk out in 91 degree heat.

I'm starting to get skeptical about plastic wheels.

*I had just put fresh Stans in the wheels , earlier in the day and rear tire pressure was at least 25.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Serenity is underated.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Homegrown Hardtail SSweetness*

This bike hasn't been getting enough love lately. I've been riding the URT SS almost exclusively. I sure like climbing on this bike though.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

chuckha62 said:


> This bike hasn't been getting enough love lately. I've been riding the URT SS almost exclusively. I sure like climbing on this bike though.


That Homegrown SS is pretty cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Quick ride this morning...


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet looking ride there! The forks are awesome looking. The whole thing looks just ride and begs for trail.

Get on it man. Your in for a whole new approach to life with this Soul Cycle.


Midle Age Warrior said:


> Hello guys
> 
> This was my first ride on my first SS great experience only pavement this time since trials around are very hard so only tarmac during test period.
> I decided to recreate my SoulCycle Dillinger Rohloff setup to SS and this is the result, I must said that I am very pleased with how things end considering I found the parts needed in my spare parts box so no expenses here and I finally use my DTSwiss 240SS stored for years
> ...


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got back from a spontaneous TNR with the gang.

The four others were on nice carbon bigger wheel format bikes.

Single speed 26'er just ate it up like peaches and cream.

A beautiful evening, but once we got on the coast side the smoke from the fires was a strong scent on the air, and made the westering sun a cosmic orange ball.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Blast from the past! Those were incredible handling machines. I thought you moved on from the S-10?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ great photo!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Out before the heat.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

I have my summer set-up now. Rigid, water-bottle cage, and 34x16 since most of my riding is bike path or dirt roads. Once the heat and humidity subside I'll ride the trails! 
Untitled by robb110, on Flickr

plenty of room to go >2.6

Untitled by robb110, on Flickr
Untitled by robb110, on FlickrUntitled by robb110, on Flickr


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

4 weeks of constant rain and a busy work schedule. I can't wait to get back on the bike again! I'm pretty sure the first ride back will be a major pain


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Same trail (as post #851, above), different day, different Homegrown SS.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

My favorite local twisties.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Post-monsoon riding in the Phoenix area...

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

mikkosan said:


> 4 weeks of constant rain and a busy work schedule. I can't wait to get back on the bike again! I'm pretty sure the first ride back will be a major pain


How long is that DVO fork? Diamond 150?

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

felipespinoz said:


> How long is that DVO fork? Diamond 150?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


Currently have it set at 130. The frame is good up to a 140 fork


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey all. New singlespeeder here. I built up a Canfield Nimble 9 with used, leftover, and PinkBike parts to keep costs down while I decide how deep I want to dive in this game.

The bits:
FRAME: 2018 Canfield Nimble 9 (XL)
FORK: RockShox Lyrik RC Charger 2 DebonAir
CRANKS: SRAM X9
CHAINRING: 28t SRAM Steel (edited - original post had a typo and said 26t)
B/B: SRAM GXP
PEDALS: Ancient Shimano SPDs
CHAIN: KMC X-10
COG: Surly 21t steel
BRAKES: Shimano XT
BRAKE ROTORS: Shimano RT-18 (180mm)
HEADSET: Cane Creek 40 Series
HANDLEBAR: Raceface Aluminum 35mm
STEM: Raceface 50mm
SEATPOST: Rock Shox Reverb w/ Fox 1x Remote Lever
GRIPS: Sant Cruz Palmdale
SADDLE: Specialized Body Geometry
HUBS: Shimano XT
SPOKES: Yep
RIMS: Old Stan's Flow (23mm internal?)
TIRES: WTB Nine Line 29x2.25

Since MTBR doesn't like my photo upload attempts, here are some Imgur links:


http://imgur.com/jlWqHap




http://imgur.com/drPMlN4


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

ThatNateDude said:


> Hey all. New singlespeeder here. I built up a Canfield Nimble 9 with used, leftover, and PinkBike parts to keep costs down while I decide how deep I want to dive in this game.
> 
> The bits:
> FRAME: 2018 Canfield Nimble 9 (XL)
> ...


What the hell are you climbing?  ...or, are your legs motors?


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

chuckha62 said:


> What the hell are you climbing?  ...or, are your legs motors?


A lot of the climbs at my local spot are 450' to 550' per mile. I could see going to a slightly taller gear in the future when I have more experience with SSing. It would also help if the bike were lighter (just over 28#) and had a lockout on the fork.


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

Also, the 26t is a typo - it's a 28t.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

You'll figure out the appropriate gearing as you ride more. You can make it lighter too. Careful though, the SS rabbit hole is deep and gets pretty pricey.


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah, I think I'm going to get a couple hundred miles on it before I mess with it.
I had all kinds of visions of a 22# bike but in reality there aren't any light parts anywhere on it with the possible exception of the tires. 
I could probably save 1.5 or 2 pounds on the wheels, another pound on the fork, half a pound or more in the cranks and handlebars, probably 3 pounds in the frame compared to a carbon job. At some point though, that's an all-new bike...


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Planning my first SS, very similar to ThatNateDude. Same frame, similar fork, probably similar weight. Planning on starting with 30t in front and 19t in back. I ride in and around Albuquerque, so there are definitely some steep climbs. I'm strong and fit but also don't want to kid myself.

Opinions on the ratio are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Planning my first SS, very similar to ThatNateDude. Same frame, similar fork, probably similar weight. Planning on starting with 30t in front and 19t in back. I ride in and around Albuquerque, so there are definitely some steep climbs. I'm strong and fit but also don't want to kid myself.
> 
> Opinions on the ratio are welcome. Thanks!


Sweet!
If I were doing it again I'd use a fork that had at least a climb position if not a full lockout. I underestimated the suspension movement due to standing to pedal and the body english associated therewith.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Aquaholic said:


> That one we call the Milf Roll. It's a nasty, steep, vertical roller. I don't always hit it. If I'm not feeling it....I'll pass. The run out is pure granite. If things go sideways it would be real bad.
> 
> There's no way I would hit it without big wheels.


Been going through this thread, as I'm in the process of procuring my first SS.

Just wanted to say I'm super impressed with the bike handling and skill to make this move. I know well that video doesn't do difficult and scary moves justice, and this one looks plenty impressive on video. Very nicely done!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

According to Strava, I've ridden this section of Chicopee Woods 74 times but didn't notice this cool tree right along the trail until a friend pointed it out to me last week.

Vassago OptimusTi
Fox 32 Stepcast
Nox Teocali rims with i9 hubs
Thomson cockpit
SRAM Stylo DUB drivetrain
Endless cog
Maxxis Ikon 2.2
XT Brakes


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice--sure makes for a spectacular sunset!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> I know well that video doesn't do difficult and scary moves justice, and this one looks plenty impressive on video. Very nicely done!


Thanks. But, the bike was purposely designed around this kind of riding. It begs to be slapped around. All of my other bikes are full rigid. So, despite it's age, it's still my "go to" bike for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Mid week rock play.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

CX season has finished so changed bars to some old Midge Bars for the commute today.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Tread lightly.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

My rock riding contribution.









Sent from da phone.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Yesterday my wife invited me to go on a day ride in Coe park. This is in preparation for a big ride next weekend.

We both needed this.

Anyway I decided of course, to SS. All summer I've been riding steel single speeds with a taller gear. But Coe is steep, and so I dusted off the titanium SS (not ridden since June).

My wife was on a Santa Cruz 5010 with gears.

Anyway the loop hit the main front country climbs which we often avoid because they are so hard, gears included.

Because of this, there were a lot of first climbs by SS for me on trails I know intimately.

It was intimidating!

We skipped the last big climb on the route because we ran out of time. But I know I would have had to walk the bottom 1/3 of it (Spike Jones Trail).

Anyway, I feel like my cherry was popped now!

I did pretty good for myself. But this sort of climbing, it's epic on a single speed. It felt great. But I think I've hit a limit.

Next weekend I'm going to to back to Coe on a geared Stumpjumper and do a longer ride.

And now I'm intimidated in a different way.

Good Lord, what a climb fest yesterday!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

*Oddity Ti SS*

Second full season under my belt with my Oddity. The Rockies never disappoint. Sometimes I grind on how weak I am (30 Oval / 22t), but climbing tech isn't easy on SS. This was taken on the back side of West Mag, which has something around 1000ft of climb in 2 miles... oof.

Onward and upward!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

taehome said:


> My rock riding contribution.


Sweet slab! I'm jealous. Cool pic too.



Jack Burns said:


> ... so I dusted off the titanium SS (not ridden since June).


Impressive numbers! Bet that was a sweet ride!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Cold, wet, rainy, muddy...
Rule 9 conditions
Perfect day for 20 miles of singletrack!


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Fall Hooky.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Best season for riding.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome pic!!!! ^^^^^


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

No pictures...Too cloudy for the aspens to pop.
17.8 miles and 4200 vert on the rigid Stache SS (32x20) in Santa Fe, NM. Got home right as it started to rain. Perfecto!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Another excellent fall ride.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Looong ride today on the Timberjack- 52 miles, 2500 feet of climbing, lot and lots of fun between it all!!!

Edit: and I'll add photos when the phone cooperates...


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Weather in AZ has finally broken and we've received a ton of rain over the past few weeks from South-of-the-border hurricane activity. In fact, this is the wettest October on record and we're not even halfway through the month! Should make for a nice winter of riding.

Anyways, got out for a 20-miler today on hero dirt (which we don't get much of here), and I am loving this Habanero Cycles Ti frame more each time I ride it.

Today my music stopped in my headphones and I wasn't ready to stop for a break just yet, and I realized just how silent this bike is. Just brutally efficient.

Anywho, here are a couple pics! Hope everyone is getting out to ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Face it.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Worth every bit of the effort it took to get here. #jeditrail #flagstaff #coconinocycles


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

blaklabl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That deserves to be posted in:

http://forums.mtbr.com/riding-passion-stories/head-badge-good-bad-ugly-photo-thread-955507-4.html


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

chazpat said:


> That deserves to be posted in:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/riding-passion-stories/head-badge-good-bad-ugly-photo-thread-955507-4.html


Done! I didn't know that thread existed. Thanks!


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

First time to go back on this trail on my SS Monk. Was surprised to see that I smashed all my PRs on my old full squish 29.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

mikkosan said:


> First time to go back on this trail on my SS Monk. Was surprised to see that I smashed all my PRs on my old full squish 29.


I find that riding SS forces me to work and be better. I really need to get back out there.


----------



## B2Bomber (Oct 27, 2018)

DrFantastic said:


> Just picked up today. Great build by guys at Rock City Cycles in Nanaimo....
> 
> Thanks very much Doug!!
> 
> ...


Epic bike love the Bling great dog too


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

mikkosan said:


> First time to go back on this trail on my SS Monk. Was surprised to see that I smashed all my PRs on my old full squish 29.


Great looking bike, but that seat angle! Ouch!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Picture perfect fall ride today on the Krampus SS. Top 5 best rides of the year.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice little spin today. Getting cold out there. Up at the top of Atalaya and Sierra Pelada there was snow, 3-4 inches in places. Down lower it was just cold. Nice ride nevertheless. 13.5 miles of flowy to moderately technical trails with 2700 vert (some of them punchy, some of them harsh--sort of the normal story on the SS) on "Secret Agent" in Santa Fe.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Rolling Stones.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

S. Burma Trail, Annadel SP. Saturday Nov. 3rd '18.

Waaaay more climbing that I planned on trying to chase down a bunch of MTBRers. Fun day and great folks!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Rocks. It's a lifestyle choice.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

not exactly the latest but worth a bump...


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Terrible of me, but my last SS ride was over a year ago. Until last night. Put some old tubes in a XR4 TI 2.4 (brand new) & Ikon EXO 2.2 (5 years old),. Ran 32/18 on my backyard trails. Had a blast. One crap pic:


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

*Annadel SP*


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Had a few days off work so did some exploring in the hills behind Lorne (Aust) on the Gnarvester









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Rock crawling, last weekend.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Copied from my post in the NorCal forum:

Haven't been on the mountain bike in over 3 months? Haven't been able to exercise much during that time? ... Why not throw myself straight in the deep end and convert the bike to singlespeed?

If I hadn't been stupid enough to try this I probably would have given myself excuses about easing back in to riding and cruising around in a low gear. Instead I had to attack every climb from the very start. I was wrecked by the time I got to the top of the trail, but I was fired up! When I turned around and dropped my seat I was a viking berserker, I was beast mode! I swear my technique somehow got better just from watching all those youtube videos this fall

So good to be back that I went for seconds the next day


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pugsley with 29+ wheels.*

Here's mine.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Went to a 19t coming from a 20. Never thought that 1 tooth can be felt so much on the climbs! Still on the fence which one to keep, but will try to live with the 19 for a while.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Since I retired to BC 5 years ago I have only been out single speed twice, until yesterday. I took the gears off my Pipedream Moxie and headed out for a short ride. 
It was hard, but with proper trail choice and low gearing it was fine. 
I got home, uploaded my Strava and noticed an email, my freinds were heading out for an unexpected ride in 15 minutes. I sent a guick reply asking for 5 extra minutes to meet them, filled my bottle, gulped a big glass of water, downed a bowl of Mini Wheats, and sped off to the parking 3 minutes away. Off we went on the same 2 trails I started out on previously, but then we hit a big steep climb that had me walking sections, but keeping up. Once at the top we were treated to some spectacular descending and some milder climbing all the way back to town. I clocked 640 meters of climbing in total, and have not felt this tired after post ride for a long time. I'm going to stick with it for my hardtail rides and try to preserve my FS for when conditions are good.










Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Since I retired to BC 5 years ago I have only been out single speed twice, until yesterday. I took the gears off my Pipedream Moxie and headed out for a short ride.
> It was hard, but with proper trail choice and low gearing it was fine.
> I got home, uploaded my Strava and noticed an email, my freinds were heading out for an unexpected ride in 15 minutes. I sent a guick reply asking for 5 extra minutes to meet them, filled my bottle, gulped a big glass of water, downed a bowl of Mini Wheats, and sped off to the parking 3 minutes away. Off we went on the same 2 trails I started out on previously, but then we hit a big steep climb that had me walking sections, but keeping up. Once at the top we were treated to some spectacular descending and some milder climbing all the way back to town. I clocked 640 meters of climbing in total, and have not felt this tired after post ride for a long time. I'm going to stick with it for my hardtail rides and try to preserve my FS for when conditions are good.
> 
> ...


The photos are from the first ride when I didn't bother taking a bottle. With enough water prior I'm good for 90 minutes in the cool and damp conditions.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

boomn said:


> Copied from my post in the NorCal forum:
> 
> Haven't been on the mountain bike in over 3 months? Haven't been able to exercise much during that time? ... Why not throw myself straight in the deep end and convert the bike to singlespeed?
> 
> ...


Nothing gets you in shape like riding SS. I think it's akin to doing interval training on some trails.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> Since I retired to BC 5 years ago I have only been out single speed twice, until yesterday. I took the gears off my Pipedream Moxie and headed out for a short ride.
> It was hard, but with proper trail choice and low gearing it was fine.
> I got home, uploaded my Strava and noticed an email, my freinds were heading out for an unexpected ride in 15 minutes. I sent a guick reply asking for 5 extra minutes to meet them, filled my bottle, gulped a big glass of water, downed a bowl of Mini Wheats, and sped off to the parking 3 minutes away. Off we went on the same 2 trails I started out on previously, but then we hit a big steep climb that had me walking sections, but keeping up. Once at the top we were treated to some spectacular descending and some milder climbing all the way back to town. I clocked 640 meters of climbing in total, and have not felt this tired after post ride for a long time. I'm going to stick with it for my hardtail rides and try to preserve my FS for when conditions are good.
> 
> ...


What fenders are those?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Mudhugger rear, RRP Proguard Max Protection front. The really work, dry bum and mud free eyes.

Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Testing out my new lighting on my "Urban" asphalt / gravel track:


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

There's a severe lack of snow in this thread, Merry Christmas everyone! The Fisticuff still makes me giggle, even in winter


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

The trails are super wet in Central Massachusetts so today the pooch and I stayed on the cart paths. Temp was right at freezing and the setting sun chased away the last of a bit of flurries.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Riverside trails are empty here in Melbourne (Aust) with most peeps heading out of the city for Xmas break. The temperature helps keep things quiet too...









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Perfect weather in Phoenix this week. It's good to have vacation time.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Got out for good long ride on Christmas day after the morning festivities here in Cupertino California up Stevens Canyon to Black Mountain.

Nothing extreme.

Did over 40 miles and 5k of climbing. Had to get off and walk up four tiny sections. Not bad considering.

All the feasting seemed to have granted me unlimited endurance.

My wide angle camera lens isn't doing my bike any favors. The bike doesn't really look that crazy.

Good to see the days getting longer again. More rides!

The bike has 2.35 tires. These seem to be the right width for the conditions. There was some "peanut butter", some slick clay, soggy grit, and deep horse Schmidt along the way.

At one point on my last climb I heard somebody arrive cranking hard up behind me. I was just settling in for the work ahead. Anyway, I'm hearing this rider, not seeing him, clicking gears and stuff behind me.

Seemed like he was preparing to make a move and pass. And I was like:

"Oh well, whatever, it's all I can do to just keep pedaling, and that's all I got, so fine, either way, I stay ahead, or he passes. But you know, dude, the single speed thing is going to eat that rider back up if he passes me because I know, it'll be difficult for them to gap me. Eventually I'll catch them."

Well the climb was long enough that the rider just fell back. I heard him give up the gears. What a racket! One by one, until he was done.

Didn't really make me happy; feel like winning, LOL. I was just happy to be able to pedal to the top.

That's single speeding for you. The sorest part of my body was my arms.

Maybe I could use a longer stem, for climbing, but it's just perfect for descents, so I'm not going to switch.

Well how about, and just kidding, a kind of extendable stem, similar to a dropper post? Kaching, instant longer stem for climbing. No way. I'd never install one. What a piece of it that would be.

Like that flexible handlebar I just read about.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Another good vacation day...









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Last ride of 2018 is in the books.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Already a couple of weeks ago, but also my last longer ride this year:

Jerusalem to Tel Aviv (Israel); roughly 70 miles and 4000 ft of climb ...







Happy new year


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

French Creek State Park PA: first singlespeed ride in 2-3 years thanks to a busted rear derailleur forcing the upgrade of the new whip to singlespeed... two rides later: no plans to switch back. BOY O BOY does taking a few years off riding as much; and riding gears when you do ride, show you how soft you've become. this bike is so light and nimble i wish i had my engine from 4-5 years back to muscle this thing around like it deserves. for now i will just continue to push it (literally sometimes) and try to get back some of the edge i lost when i went on my couple yearlong misguided geared odyssey.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

A frosty 28 degree morning ride.


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

early winter riding on the Mia


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

TT. said:


> early winter riding on the Mia


what bike is this? thx!


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

by today's standards.... it's a vintage IRO Mia from 2005. a few bikes have come and gone since then, but there is just something about the feel of this thing, I just can't let her go😀


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Nasty sloppy mud ride today. Glad I put the taller toe spikes in my shoes.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

Squeezed some borrowed 29+ wheels/tires in the Karate Monkey just for the hell of it. Looks awesome but wasn't much better IMHO than the 27.5+ set I own.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## herrserj (Mar 1, 2007)

Got real muddy on some off greenway single track today. Wish NC would dry out sometime.









Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

At 17* the trails we're rock solid. Beautiful blue bird skies and good winter kit had me grinning from ear to ear. Great ride today WYWH









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## leo_cust (Nov 5, 2015)

*snowy moscow*









sunday snow ride


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

Latest ride may be last for a while. We've been gloriously snow-free here in southern New England since a late November storm melted off two months ago. It's even been warm a few times. Lately though: super cold. This is my favorite time to ride, the ground if frozen, leaves are down so you can see the entire forest. Cold temps inspire you to push to say warm. You get to use all of your best gear. NO BUGS!!

It all comes to an end this weekend with a pair of messy storms rolling in. Doesn't change how beautiful it was yesterday though and I'll never take my trail access for granted...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

chuckha62 said:


> S. Burma Trail, Annadel SP. Saturday Nov. 3rd '18.
> 
> Waaaay more climbing that I planned on trying to chase down a bunch of MTBRers. Fun day and great folks!


I'll have to keep a lookout for that rig up there.👍


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I brought the gravel bike to a fatbike race...100km last weekend on icy gravel and barely-there forest tracks. Good fun. Think I was the only SS there as well.

















the second part of the race had more asphalt simply because we've had too much snow lately, but it was a beautiful afternoon with temps in the mid-20s F and glimpses of blue sky.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Just some mellow sunday afternoon spinning.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Aquaholic said:


> Just some mellow sunday afternoon spinning.


Nicely done.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jmctav23 said:


> I brought the gravel bike to a fatbike race...100km last weekend on icy gravel and barely-there forest tracks. Good fun. Think I was the only SS there as well.
> 
> View attachment 1235158
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Life has it's ups and downs.


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

Finally some real winter weather in Ontario😎


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't you hate it when someones old bike photobombs your carefully framed selfie.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Got out for a nice 70°, 20 mile ride on Friday afternoon. Unfortunately I was on an old-tech 26" wheeled SS with *gasp* v-brakes. Still had fun though, not sure how I should feel about that; should probably ask the internets.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jsmith1 (Oct 23, 2010)

I think that bike looks like a **** ton of fun.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Jsmith1 said:


> I think that bike looks like a **** ton of fun.


it kinda is


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

With bars that big who needs modern brakes anyways!


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

If I ever get lost, they'll find the frame!


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

padrefan1982 said:


> If I ever get lost, they'll find the frame!
> View attachment 1236742


Is that the Motobecane 29+ everyone around here talks so much **** about?? Looks like a hoot to me, I've always wanted one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

blaklabl said:


> Is that the Motobecane 29+ everyone around here talks so much **** about?? Looks like a hoot to me, I've always wanted one.


I like it for what it is. It's far better if you're looking for a 2nd/3rd back up bike or the like, and if you've got a decent collection of spare parts. Gearing and contact points were not good to me at all, but those were the only things I 'needed' to change, and I had those all sitting in a box. Its definitly 'classic' XC geo, which is what it is. Everthing else I've replaced as I needed too (the dropper post is 'shared' with my drop bar bike actually. LOVE external routing in that instance). For sure it's, a fun bike to throw around, get dirty, and not worry about trashing in the winter.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Fresh powder!


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Dec 30, 2003)

Shackdown ride on my newly converted Trek Stache and my Buddies new RSD Middlechild


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

With no photos of my bike, I just want to drop in here with something that could be a forum topic.

My last two SS rides coincided with the rise of the full moon.

I've been doing this more and more, whenever I can, in recent years.

The idea is to simply ride up to the top of a hill or peak at the right time to watch the moon rise.

Naturally I have ridden to watch the sunset many more times. And fewer to watch the sunrise (although my bike commute does coincide with the sunrise during certain seasons, but that has been on a geared bike - and perhaps one day a SS.)

Since the advent of the smart phone it's easier to keep track of the moon phase and other celestial events.

For me the reward of witnessing an astronomical is a powerful motivation to ride. When you know exactly when the moon or sunset, it can present a challenge to meet.

There are certain days when the sunset and moonrise happen simultaneously.

Another kind of is racing the shadow and trying to summit before the sun sets.









(Wow, strange syntax above, due to auto correct, and being too tired to care.)


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Took this pic at the end of a after work ride the other day, awesome sunset, awesome bike. quickly becoming my favorite single speed that I've ever had.

Ibis DV9


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Not much to say, but I was able to get out before the next "Atmospheric River" hits.

Not bad for Winter!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Overwhelmingly good stuff!


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

*Milk$$ Climbing beast*

Loving life on my MM$$. Yesterday it asked to go climbing, so we did. 1400ft over 13 miles (8 trail), most of that climbing wrapped into three big climbs.


----------



## mfowler95 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great day on the trails in the AZ desert!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Trails were too wet to ride today, so I took the ride up a closed road. 36 mi and 2600'.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

caemis said:


>


This is rad!!


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Last ride for this fork. This is maybe my 12-14th ride on this bike (bought used) and it's the second time the damper section fell off the internal adjuster. Being replaced with a proper DVO sapphire later this week.

[/COLOR]


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Ridiculous!


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice ride, looking forward to spring.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

The struggle is real!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I rolled from the house to meet up @ Tree Farm with Steve and the Professor. It was 51* when I rolled out of the garage at 4:40. Going past Irvine Lake, it dropped to 34*.

Today would be a social/casual pace....for 2 of us....one of us kept falling of the back. We had Maple Springs to ourselves...once past the pavement.









Felt good at times on MS, felt like crap at times. We made it to 4 Corners without much trouble. We were on an island of no clouds....

















Once on Main Divide the cloud/fog rolled in. Temps also fluctuated. At time visibility was short. The top of Motorway was just a quick stop to wish Steve a bon voiage. But he thought you guys might give him crap for shuttling the Santa Ana's. It didn't take much of a nudge to get him to continue on.

The fog was thick...

















Before long we reached the top of Eagle Rd. This was the first time we'd see other riders, heading to Motorway.










The ride down Eagle was cool....foggy, wet, muddy, rutted and fast. The drop in at the bottom seemed ok at first til we dropped in....then it became peanut butter. We were close enough to the top, so we HAB'd back up and took the "alt" line. Yeah, I took a little tumble up against the cable fencing.

Finally reached the bottom of Skyline at mile 40. As we rolled up, we got behind a girl walking her big dog on a 25' leash.....er 1/8" cable .....yes I brought it to her attention how dangerous it was.

The climb up Skyline was slow....it was hot...at least it felt that way after dealing with temps in the 30-40's all morning. The Professor was starting fade.










At this point it was up to conversation as to what the other 2 were gonna do. I was heading to Coal Canyon. Steve had already decided that it was either going to be Sierra Peak or the Luge....Josh said hell no...he wasn't making the right turn to go to SP. It was a slow grind out to Sierra Peak for me. Eventually I made it to the top.










Coal Canyon was interesting with all the new rain damage and ruts. Couple of oh sh*t moments. Also had my own private Poppy Party...

















Once back on the bike path I stopped for a water and a Coke.....I was hoping for a caffeine pick me up. Didn't work. Mile 59 I bonked hard once back on the dirt. Again slow going. Through Weir Canyon and into Oaks. The plan was to do a few loops in the Oaks, but legs were dead and the humidity inside the mustard growth drained me. Got to the top of Deer and took a break. This guy was mocking me....









I decided to call it a day and head home....I looked at my numbers and saw I was just a few feet short of 10k'...so I headed up Oak to the top of the B and turned around.

Fun day on mountain. Hard day on the mountain. Expected suffering....and suffering I did.

Good times.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

First race of the year


trying to post the strava ride map but it won't let me...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mtnbikej said:


> I decided to call it a day and head home....I looked at my numbers and saw I was just a few feet short of 10k'...so I headed up Oak to the top of the B and turned around.
> 
> Fun day on mountain. Hard day on the mountain. Expected suffering....and suffering I did.
> 
> Good times.


Sweet! That's a big day! Impressive numbers as usual. Nice writeup. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I went on a group ride yesterday with a friend whom I've known since the first grade. He invited another fifty-something, three thirty-somethings and an eleven year-old. The eleven year old's bike had gotten stolen on Saturday, so he was on a shitty, borrowed, kid's bike and fought he everything about it the whole ride. I was the only SS which is normal. 

The funny thing was, as we neared the top of the first climb, I noticed a guy up ahead with a mechanical issue. I rode on up to ask if he needed anything. He said, "My rear derailleur cable has a bunch of slack in it and I don't know why." I clicked the shifter several times and tightened the cable up (getting to a larger, easier gear) and of course, the slack was gone. Upon closer look, I noticed that his derailleur cable was frayed right where it entered the jacket, so he wasn't going to shift the rear. Once he saw it, he thanked me for finding the obvious for him and said, "well, I guess I'll turn around and head down. I said, "Hey, since you're already at pretty much the top, why not leave it where it is on the rear cluster and just use the front derailleur?" He said, "Nah, too much work. But I guess guys do ride singlespeeds up here." I said, "Yeah, I've heard about those guys." and rode away.

Later I OTB'd twice, one of them resulted in a faceplant. I was fortunate not to faceplant into the rock that flipped me. I did get a mouthful of mud though. 

Fun Ride!


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

First ride on the SS in awhile. I screwed up my hip somehow and have been rehabbing it. In the meantime, I've been sticking to the roadie or converted gravel-er. Have to say the engine was a bit out of sorts but no hip pain so in the immortal words of Bender..."I'm back baby!" Haha

Side note, I ran into 3 dudes on ebikes. Sorry but I'll never get on board with those. It's like shuttling. I believe in earning the downhills and your ride but I'm an old school prick like that I guess.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Had the SS on my mind all day at work this Monday. Had ridden a big ride on my FS bike on Sunday, and it was tough, but still I felt like I was cheating, and wanted to feel the SS.

Trouble was the forecast called for rain. But you know what, I went out anyway, thinking it would be light enough to deal okay.

Well it down poured. I had to put on my rain jacket once I got to the single track. The forest was ringing loudly with the sound of applause from the big drops falling upon the leaves.

Soaked bushes and boughs drooped in the way and painted me with buckets of mop water from time to time.

It didn't take long until I was saturated.

I stuck it out and attacked everything knowing the harder I went the sooner I would return home.

Only 16 miles, but lots of smiles.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Crash_FLMB said:


> Side note, I ran into 3 dudes on ebikes. Sorry but I'll never get on board with those. It's like shuttling. I believe in earning the downhills and your ride but I'm an old school prick like that I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. The world moves on.

Getting off the couch to change the channels on the TV was cool too.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I got out for two 40 mile rides last week on the SS. Here's a picture from the first adventure.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Crash_FLMB said:


> First ride on the SS in awhile. I screwed up my hip somehow and have been rehabbing it. In the meantime, I've been sticking to the roadie or converted gravel-er. Have to say the engine was a bit out of sorts but no hip pain so in the immortal words of Bender..."I'm back baby!" Haha
> 
> Side note, I ran into 3 dudes on ebikes. Sorry but I'll never get on board with those. It's like shuttling. I believe in earning the downhills and your ride but I'm an old school prick like that I guess.
> 
> ...


Old School Pricks Unite! EBikes have their place. Where they're prohibited however, respect the prohibition.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Can it just stay spring for awhile?


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Aquaholic said:


> Can it just stay spring for awhile?


Love your posts man! Great stoke! Please keep 'em coming.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

But it's Autumn!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I’m jealous! Nice pictures, nice bikes.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

New to me Cannondale Trail SL. 
Fruitloops in Fruit heights UT. Been a couple years since my last SS. Man! I missed it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Still dodging drifts.


----------



## jsalvaggio (Nov 7, 2011)

*Monkey gone bad...*

Rockshox Reba RL 140 travel
Stan's Hugo rims 27.5
Vittoria Bomboloni tires (measure out to 3.2 wide)
Sram Guide RS brakes
Sram X0-1 crankset
Thomson bar, stem and seat post


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

70's and sunshine in the Phoenix, AZ area today...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NicFitzzz (Apr 24, 2013)

First time on a SS in a few years last week, and the first ride this 'season'. Got a new to me SS, since I missed my old one so much. Took it out to one of my all time favorite trails.










It was a bit wet, muddy in some spots, and challenging for my out of SS shape ass, which made for a beautifully epic ride.



















Going up was grand, going down (first rigid for me) was a little rough to say the least, but not so rough that I would bring my full squish. I just love the challenge and feel of this single speed rigid, it puts a smile on my face just thinking about it.

Made it back to the car, as a muddy mess. It was awesome!










Good thing I got free shirts at the game to help keep it clean. 










The next day I tore my patellar tendon playing volleyball...










so now all I can do is look at this thread, build out my trail list, heal up, rehabilitate my knee, while I wait to get back out on the trails...

Keep the posts coming so I can live vicariously through all of you for the next few months.

Happy riding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Very cool, then major bummer. Roller coaster post. 

Heal up. Hopefully your recovery isn't too long. The SS awaits...


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

2nd in the points standings after today. Still a long way to go but getting better every race.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Rough day at the office.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't go chasing these...









Wanted a bike I could ride year round -fat with gears in the snowy months & less fat SS the rest of the year. Picked this up a few weeks ago & set it up with 1 gear last Friday which immediately fixed the shifting problems. Put about 50 miles on it this weekend. Love being back on a rigid bike full time -the plus sized wheels are what I was looking for back in 08ish when I was riding a rigid On One Scandal.


----------



## Fast4aSlowGuy (Dec 12, 2014)

maximo said:


> Took this pic at the end of a after work ride the other day, awesome sunset, awesome bike. quickly becoming my favorite single speed that I've ever had.
> 
> Ibis DV9


Sweet ride. Is that set up with a magic gear or what? didn't know the DV9 could work for SS.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Fast4aSlowGuy said:


> Sweet ride. Is that set up with a magic gear or what? didn't know the DV9 could work for SS.


Rear tensioner.


----------



## Fast4aSlowGuy (Dec 12, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> Rear tensioner.


Ahhh, now I see it. Thanks.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quick shot from the commute this morning. Legs felt like rubber for whatever reason- still was happy to be in the woods after what might be the last dusting of snow this season.

Also trying out this frame bag instead of my usual messenger bag. Digging it so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

It's looking alot like Ireland around these parts.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Words: 43 miles and 4300 feet of climbing.

Pic: See below









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Only 12.5 miles with 1500' of climbing, but all on trails built by riders, for riders. 
When the sign says 'advanced riders', believe it. I scraped the chainring on more than one obstacle, and buzzed my butt on the rear tire.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Paying some dues.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Paying some dues.


It's not dues if you enjoy it...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Logging operations closed my favorite singlespeed road climb. Cool equipment up there though.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Feeling the drag with my new tire setup. Been running 2.3 DHR II and Minion SS for 3 years.

Decided to try a 2.4 DHR II WT and a 2.5 DHF up front. Crazy traction but hell did the sap me out.

Speaking of being sapped out, we've been encountering crazy heat in the PH and this kept the reservoir dam dcracked and dry

My weak ass struggled with the new boat anchors⚓⚓









Place should have been full of water as far as the eye can see. Back then you can touch and reach for the water from the view deck


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm always surprised how much faster I ride on my SS.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Escape Artist.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Went for a ride with my friend. I was pretty worried that I would hold him up since he was running geared.

I had no idea that I would be able to place such a big gap ahead of him and had him gasping for air.

I guess SS does make you 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Whiskey 50 SS this past weekend, in Prescott, AZ.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## commuterbik (Oct 12, 2017)

Some blue loctite can help with those chainring bolts.


----------



## PVP-SS (Jan 28, 2019)

Did a 14 miler after work yesterday. Fast and flowy trail system with minimal steepies. Encountered a young couple (20s) both riding enduro spec bikes during a water fill up break. Guy asked "Rigid single speed: what's that like to ride?" I simply said, A bike, it's not that hard or tough. They looked at me as if I was nuts... Priceless, lol.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Still raining in SoCal. Hero dirt!


----------



## MonoGear (Sep 16, 2018)

*Low Tide at Sandy Point - Southland NZ*









Sandy Point at low tide, can ride right around the edge of the Invercargill Inlet and back in to the single track etc in a pine forest. . Nothing move between where I'm riding and Antartica....


----------



## MonoGear (Sep 16, 2018)

*Low Tide at Sandy Point - Southland NZ*









Sandy Point at low tide, can ride right around the edge of the Invercargill Inlet and back in to the single track etc in a pine forest. . Nothing move between where I'm riding and Antartica....


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

MonoGear said:


> Sandy Point at low tide, can ride right around the edge of the Invercargill Inlet and back in to the single track etc in a pine forest. . Nothing move between where I'm riding and Antartica....


Nothing other than Stewart Island?


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The clouds match the Ti.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

20% average...several spots 30%+ and even hit 40%+. Needless to say...used my walking gear for most of it going up and burned up my brakes coming down.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Slippery slope.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

chasin rainbows and such


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Winter evening ride


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*El Prieto on my Seven/ENVE rigid SS rig*

This trail ( El P) is in my backyard and not that hard to get to. Just a short climb up to the saddle(halfway) of Brown Mtn. Then it's a fast fairly straight decent to the entrance. Lots and lots of switch backs, rocky exposure sections and a few fast technical climbers with a few jumps and drops. I have done this trail 3x in a row before, it's worth repeating. With my fat 29x2.6" tire set up I run 32x22 or 20 gearing. It's steep on parts of the incline but not back breaking endless grinds. The pay off is totally worth it and the climb to the top of Brown gives you a nice long descent to El P or an option of riding the KEN Burton trail. 
I value this trail as much as I value my So Cal weather. It gets loose but meaty tires will handle it.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Been off the SS for a while due to training on my geared bikes, and getting a new Yeti SB100, which I've been having fun riding. But dusted the Pivot LES off for a 40+ mile ride in the heat of Arizona yesterday. Location is Brown's Ranch, in North Scottsdale.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Not a mountain bike, but pretty pumped that I could turn my Tarmac SL6 disc bike into a SS without a tensioner or EBB. Currently 48/18, but also fits 46/16.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Let's stick to knobby tired bikes.

Just reassembled my SS. Decided to go with a clear coat finish after a little frame repair. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Zerort said:


> Not a mountain bike, but pretty pumped that I could turn my Tarmac SL6 disc bike into a SS without a tensioner or EBB. Currently 48/18, but also fits 46/16.
> 
> View attachment 1267867


I dig it! Now just gotta squeeze the biggest 650b gravel tire in that frame to appease the others...


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> I dig it! Now just gotta squeeze the biggest 650b gravel tire in that frame to appease the others...


Thanks.
I have my steel belt bike for that.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Zerort said:


> Not a mountain bike, but pretty pumped that I could turn my Tarmac SL6 disc bike into a SS without a tensioner or EBB. Currently 48/18, but also fits 46/16.
> 
> View attachment 1267867


It's still a SS and a very nice one!!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

It's hot as hell in Phoenix, so a buddy and I headed up to 8000' ft where it's 80* in Pinetop, AZ.

38mi of riding, 2500' of climbing, which was basically 15 miles of climbing, and 20 miles of downhill. Not crazy elevation or climbing numbers, but it matters more when you live at 1200' ft.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Cyclocross Nationals down here in Aus last weekend. It was cold and wet and awesome. At least with the singlespeed my complete lack of skills in the mud did not result in a broken mech. I was a bit overgeared though and lost traction on all the pinch climbs in the mud. #didntcomelast









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ oh bummer. For the first photo I was like "Sweet!" then I was like "oh no!" 

So much for that clean kit. You almost made it too... 

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ oh bummer. For the first photo I was like "Sweet!" then I was like "oh no!"
> 
> So much for that clean kit. You almost made it too...
> 
> Good stuff


Thanks *OneSpeed*. The images are actually from different puddles and laps. Would not have been cross without a dirt nap though 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess it used up all of it's 9 lives.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Loving my Funk La Ruta. Suspension makes these long rides much more enjoyable and fun, while the dual lockout allows climbing out of the saddle just like a rigid bike.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

first ride with the new hoops, three weeks after the crash.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been putting a lot of miles on the SS now that it's back in action finally. My SS muscles are coming back.

Lots of fun. I'm really enjoying the simplicity again after spending a lot of time on a full squish bike this season. No more levers and switches. No more operating the bike. Just riding. Kinda nice.

I have the suspension fork on there from a recent race, and have another one coming up so it will stay for now. I generally prefer the rigid fork though.

What I really miss is my dropper. My right thumb never stabs for the gear shifter that isn't there, but my left thumb goes for the dropper remote about 50 times per ride. Not this year but I may cave next spring and throw a dropper on here. maybe.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*SS up in Cable WI. Fantastic trails.*


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I want your fork on the front of my bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Took a break from ss for the long pisgah climbs but things back to normal now. This CA native always surprised how green NC stays.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

28k morning ride in the coastal ranges of Viña del Mar









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just wrapped up an 8 day, 1300km gravel tour around Belarus. It was the second part of my quest to create a full loop of the country on gravel, dirt and forest roads. Went with a pretty minimal gear setup because accommodation is pretty cheap and I'm not a huge fan of camping. Had one bivy night by a lake.

Even though there aren't any mountains here, Belarus is chocked full of forests, lakes and large marsh areas. And endless gravel roads through small villages.

The Vassago fisticuff is perfectly suited for this stuff, but the gearing was a little too ambitious at 42-18 for the longer days. Many more pics @John__McT on insta if you're into that.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ that's awesome! Very cool!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Rode a hour to the race yesterday.
Spring has sprung.








Short track XC in conjunction with the local CX champs.
Looking at this pic, I can't believe I was wrong footing the barrier!
I remember some barriers feeling weird, but it never crossed my mind that it was foot placement.








32/18 was a little too much for the last few laps.
Unless you got the bumpy sheep paddock climbs just right, you were walking.
My usual 32/20 would have been better and possibly faster overall...

2nd in SS.
2nd overall in the short track


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Back at it with my first ever Brevet. The local Randonneuring (sp?) club has just a few mixed terrain (50/50 mix dirt,gravel/asphalt) 200km brevets every year. After the tour, I figured now is about as good as my legs and ass will get for this kinda thing. It was really fun! Now, the distance is not the main challenge for me anymore. So I move on to mental calculations of prospective finish times. I made a point to cut down on stopped time, under 30 minutes for the whole ride, which is a big change of pace from long touring days.

The funniest thing was, almost everyone else (only 9 people) were on geared mtbs. They would just ride away from me on the paved bits, but then I would reel them back in on the rougher dirt roads, especially the hilly sections. I kinda expected it to be the opposite, but I just don't feel as motivated to put power down on paved roads, I tend to just cruise along...

Anyway, pics:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally got out for a big ride on the SS yesterday. Rode from home to the ride, met some friends, then continued on my own at the end. Ended up doing a bit more gravel and flat stuff than I prefer, but mostly it was high quality singletrack. 

60 miles, 6+ hours, 5,235ft of climbing. 

It's my biggest ride of the year on the SS, so far, I just got it built back up about a month ago. Definitely going to be spending the majority of my time on this for the remainder of the year. 

I still have the suspension fork on there from a chunky race I did last month. I have to say I don't hate it. It makes the chunky days and long days a bit less punishing. Plus front end traction is greatly improved. But, it is a little heavier and less efficient climbing, which is really where the bike excels. Tradeoffs. 

I do miss my dropper posts though. I've been tempted to throw one on here, but it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Fall lines.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I recently converted my 1x10 CF 650b hardtail to single speed. Running 34x18 and loving it. I'm waiting on a new tensioner. I prefer this bike to my FS now.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Climbed 1,100 feet with new Titanium SS. Oh my Jello legs:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Some excellent fall riding recently. Loving the cool weather, excellent trail conditions, and great scenery of late. Oh yeah, and the bikes pretty cool too. (sorry, no great pics recently)


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kona Unit*

Took a pic during my last ride with the singlespeed.:thumbsup:








Cheers
RaD


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting ready to head out for the first ride on my freshly built 2020 Krampus. It turned out to be the most fun I've had on two wheels in a very long time!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

2008 Seven Verve, at 22.68 pounds. It flies by...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

paleh0rse said:


> Getting ready to head out for the first ride on my freshly built 2020 Krampus. It turned out to be the most fun I've had on two wheels in a very long time!


Nice ride!

What travel is your fork set at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

racefit said:


> Nice ride!
> 
> What travel is your fork set at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is a fairly unique 27+ fork from 2017 that also happens to fit 29x3 tires, so I'm able to run it at 120mm with just 525mm axle-to-crown, and 130mm with 535mm a2c.

It's currently set up for 120mm, but I may swap in the 130mm airshafts soon. Either way, it's pretty wicked with all that travel!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> 2008 Seven Verve, at 22.68 pounds. It flies by...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Took the Canfield R1ot out for a spin Saturday, perfect day weather


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

18+ Sunday Sedona singletrack singlespeed miles: Girdner -> Rupp -> Cockscomb -> Aerie -> Deadmans -> Mescal -> Canyon of Fools -> Dawa -> Cockscomb -> Outer Limits

Don't care who you are, or how HTFU you might be feeling when you head out, singlespeeding in Sedona is always a kickass kick-in-the-ass!









Did this ride on my kickass Coconino along with a couple good friends who also rode their kickass singlespeeds.








The kickass vista at the top of the pass on Cockscomb trail looking west towards the Verde Valley, Jerome, and Cottonwood.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Agreed, Utah and Sedona to me ride similar always feels like I pedaled 2x the mileage


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Livin' on the Edge*

......


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

After the ride (10 PB's on 14 segments - How the hell did that happen?) I thought I'd try getting rid of the high pitched creak at the bottom of the right pedal power stroke.
Stripped and cleaned the XT Trail's and reassembled with copper slip on the crank arm threads and face.
Also copper slipped the chainring bolts and mating surfaces.
Yet to see if it worked...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

No noises today 
40km, 1100m and 2:20hr into a ride, 4km from home and you meet your brother on his single speed heading out for a ride.
Be rude not to join him really.

Both single speeders, both like longer rides, live within 5km of each other.
Both like riding solo.
This is the 3rd time we've ridden together.
He's 49 and I'm 51.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2870237618


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

That’s a lot of SS Kilometers (miles)! As for the Shimano pedals, I have found that mine are only good for 1 rebuild, after that they develop play.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

hardmtnbiker said:


> That's a lot of SS Kilometers (miles)! As for the Shimano pedals, I have found that mine are only good for 1 rebuild, after that they develop play.


I normally do the pedals (2xXT Trail, 2xXTR Race) once a year.

This was my favorite SS ride so far.
95.49km, 6:35hr, 2,277m. (32/22 gearing) About 5km of asphalt.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514484809


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

My pedals (XT and XTR trail) M785 and M985 had seen there better days. Maybe I’ll attempt another rebuild but I bought the M8020’s on sale. 
I seriously cannot imagine going 6hours on my SS, my longest ride is 3 hours. But I do love the trails on my SS and ride it more often than my other bikes.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Up against the wall.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

40km today.
Mist, thunder, lightning, drizzle, heavy rain, wind. A bit of everything.
Brilliant ride, exactly what I was hoping for


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

17 miles of singletrack. Pretty great morning for it. Fortunately for me there aren't a ton of plants out to distract me.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

New years day - Off to a rocky start.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

First ride on my Single speed "gravel" bike on a mix of greenway, gravel and light singletrack. It is built out of an old 91 Schwinn High Plains frame and a mix of parts I had laying around, cheap new parts and cheap used parts. Need to make some adjustments still (couldn't quite get the chain as tight as I would want with this gearing combo and tensioner and the seat tube has a burr which I think is messing with the tightening of seat post.)










Why is the uploader on this site such a piece of ****? :madman:


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> First ride on my Single speed "gravel" bike on a mix of greenway, gravel and light singletrack. It is built out of an old 91 Schwinn High Plains frame and a mix of parts I had laying around, cheap new parts and cheap used parts. Need to make some adjustments still (couldn't quite get the chain as tight as I would want with this gearing combo and tensioner and the seat tube has a burr which I think is messing with the tightening of seat post.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Those kind of bikes are fun because you don't worry too much about them, from a financial perspective. I had a 80's Schwinn Super Le Tour that I converted to a flat bar single speed/fixie. Great option for commuting.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

New Year's Eve ride on the Dirty 130 route in SE Tennessee...ringing out the old.

Sunrise at Smith Mountain overlook.








Flat tire a few miles later. Orange Seal sans seal...frozen fingers and a tube were used. 








Spring Creek crossing...water level was too high to ford (at least without risking hypothermia later); I took the RR bridge up at the right.








Atop Buck Bald.








Appalachia Powerhouse along the Hiwasee River:













It goes straight up from here. 30 miles and 6k feet of climbing to go.

Finished! (don't know why MTBR rotated this  )


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

My singlespeed doesn't really follow the traditional recipe other than being steel and a 29er. It's the fastest bike I own in almost all my local trails other than the odd rough section, up or down. Yesterday I was riding it like my full squish enduro bike and paid the price with a walk out after a nice manual off of a small shelf. Not sure what I hit, but that was the worst run strike I've had on a properly inflated tire.










Luckily the rim is fine and I was able to repair the tire at home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Awesome ride, thanks for sharing! Laid up with a back spasm, hope to be back out in a couple of days. Had some pretty decent weather here in Western MD, hate not being out.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

New Years day ride.

Unseasonably warm here which means the trails are mush after the snow melt, this is when I break out the SS cross bike and pound pavement (mostly back roads). A loop around the bay offers steep climbs and great views. It was ~30 degrees in the morning when I started, topping out at 34. Bike is an All City Nature Boy 853.

3hrs, 2,700ft, 36 miles. Good day.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Saturday was a nice long ride. 18 miles and 3000' of climbing.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## kablamo (Feb 18, 2017)

waltaz said:


> Whiskey 50 SS this past weekend, in Prescott, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I just registered for the Whiskey 50 SS. Any tips on gearing or tire selection? (I'm in CO and haven't ridden there before). Thanks!


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Took a sip from the rigid Kool-Aid and ended up chugging the whole thing. This is fun!


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

SS rigid is the way to go


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

Bacon Fat said:


> SS rigid is the way to go


Yes it is!! Nice picture by the Way

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

First ride on my new Vassago Optimus Ti. Great to be back on Ti for my SS after a year of trying carbon...

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

First time out on the MTB this year. Kind of crazy it's already almost March. Not gonna lie, it hurt afterwards and it wasn't even that long of a ride. LOL. Oh, first time out with the belt drive too. It's amazingly quiet!


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

SS bikes are fun.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

First SS ride since fall. Ouch.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Another great ride!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Never did rain on me. Just threatened all ride long.


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

Break in ride for new build


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

First ride on the new build, I dig it.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

My go to SS route needs some sun.


----------



## ZIPPYZOOM (Nov 26, 2005)

Moots SS resting at home waiting for another day of riding.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Love my new K-Monk!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Social distancing.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

put in about 27 SSolo miles of road and singletrack on my Crusade yesterday evening. We have some lovely crushed granite walking paths all around, a dedicated bicycle Veloway, roads with bike lanes, and some relatively mellow singletrack that allow me to ride a skinny tire bike 30+ miles from my neighborhood. lots more if I take the MTB. the CX bike is much faster on everything except anything rocky. 42x17 on a 35mm rear tire.









this is still working for me, but I have a long-term plan to buy a different bike or frame some time just so I can run a larger rear tire or at least have room for mud. I ride this bike the most when the trails are muddy, so I avoid the trails but still manage taking it off-road in muddy spots where the mud immediately clogs up the chainstays.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

2019 ended up with too much of my time riding gravel on my cutthroat. It's a great bike but was feeling bored so late in season I picked up a nice old Salsa Selma. Only have a couple of rides on her so far, but looking forward to getting out again as soon as the trails dry out. Should be a fun bike.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Social distance ride*

I rode to a trail that is normally pretty vacant. Today I saw a few riders but still kept my social distance


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sunk in a ride during a work from home day. Much shorter than I wanted to go, but I started feeling guilty leaving the wife at home with the wild children. Felt good to get on dirt for the first time this year though!


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)

It has been dry enough that I was fortunate enough to get to ride trails 3 days in a row. It also has been warm enough that I ran into this dude on the trail.


----------



## noonan1970 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ruckus99ss said:


> Break in ride for new build
> 
> View attachment 1315867


Sweet! Is that a mosaic?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

No pics, but had a great ride tonight. Hero dirt everywhere. I love shredding trails on my hardtails. Throwing the bike around, popping off anything and everything. Smashing hills. Thrashing my legs. More speed!!

Like I said, good ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The end of the trail for me on this day.


----------



## noonan1970 (Oct 15, 2007)

What frame is that? thanks


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

noonan1970 said:


> What frame is that? thanks


2012 salsa el mariachi ti.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Covid getaway ride.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Needed a mental break from work today for this....









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

My 7th anniversary ride with my On-One Scandal this past weekend. Still in love!


----------



## daneebwoy (Mar 26, 2018)

mine is single speed sometimes an fixed others and I been riding a lot of rocky and Rooty single track fixed lately and **** can get pretty hairy haha. here's a pic.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Riding around the neighborhood. Lots of horse trails around the golf courses


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

Daneebwoy,

That is one fine looking bike. Who makes the frame?


----------



## noonan1970 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a Sklar out of Bozeman MT.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

Love the brazed frame! Who made it?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I am getting my SS legs back slowly as the snow recedes.


----------



## daneebwoy (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey. Yep. Sklar bikes out of Montana .


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Been a bit. I haven't ridden much through late fall-winter-spring. Was running a lot though, so hopping back on the bike feels great but my quads are suffering :madman:

Breathed some new stoke into my old Soma Analog with a light set of 650b wheels. Love it. Still need a shorter, polished stem to match that Paul seatpost and some wider bars (maybe something alt-ish).

Clearance is still PLENTIFUL with 2.25 tires, might go plus in the front to soften things up.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought a new geared bike at the beginning of the year--before coronavirus pandemic. Its a lovely new 2020 SC Tallboy 4 CC with an XO1 drivetrain and SC Reserve 30i wheels. Its a great bike. Its sort of heavy at 29#.
But...
I also have a 2018 Trek Stache AL running a Trek carbon fork from an 1120 and is set up as a single speed. There are other minor changes, but nothing super exciting. Its sort of light at 20#.
But...
Here is the thing. I can ride the single speed so much faster. On the climbs, which is where I spend the most amount of over all time on any given ride, I am on average 1 to 1.5 miles faster than the new TB4. Of course going down the TB4 rules--especially in technical, rocky, ledgy stuff. However, given the average ride of 20 miles, lets say equally split up and down, I am faster overall on the SS.
So...
There is no way around it, the rigid SS is my fastest bike. I attack on it in ways I just don't on the geared bike (except when going downhill).









Verses


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep! I loath my full suspension bike but keep it around for group rides.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Backyard pandemic ride. With everything on lockdown, including most trails...I had to resort to getting a little creative in my backyard.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Had the blower at the local trail yesterday and rode today before the rain!







The dirt was perfect


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Aquaholic said:


> Backyard pandemic ride. With everything on lockdown, including most trails...I had to resort to getting a little creative in my backyard.


Man do I love your action pics! I'm jealous you have such a good photographer and fun rocks to play on.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Aquaholic said:


> Backyard pandemic ride. With everything on lockdown, including most trails...I had to resort to getting a little creative in my backyard.





*OneSpeed* said:


> Man do I love your action pics! I'm jealous you have such a good photographer and fun rocks to play on.


I agree with OneSpeed and I love how you have some technical features too. That's more technical than my local trail! Love it, the gap jump, vertical roll down, all of it!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you been on a ride where everything goes wrong? Well, that was my last ride. The wind was literally howling, probably shouldn't have went out, not feeling it, but I do my best not to let some foul weather hold me back. Planned on doing 40 miles. Broke chain, rope burn from a vine, walk back to the car, but made the best of it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha yep you get one of those rides every how and again.
I carry a spare quick link in my backpack and a chain breaker tool.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Shark said:


> Haha yep you get one of those rides every how and again.
> I carry a spare quick link in my backpack and a chain breaker tool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I did for a decade and never used it. I broke the powerlink so that would've been a 30 second fix instead of a 5 mile walk/coast on the downhills for the next hour. Too confident in my equipment, but at least I didn't ride from home that day. Live and learn.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

No MTB'ing allowed in lockdown here.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Murphy's Law in full application. Beautiful place, where was your ride?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

slohr said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Murphy's Law in full application. Beautiful place, where was your ride?


Definitely, Murphy's Law. I'm just glad I didn't crash that day.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Its heating up in Phoenix but I was able to head out early yesterday for a short one.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*The Krampus is back!*

I finally rebuilt the rear wheel on my Krampus and got it rolling again yesterday after not riding it since last summer. Oh man did I miss those big tires! Stupid fun!

Weather was perfect, trails were perfect, the plan was just to do a big ride. Rode out to meet a friend and did a lap on some trails I'd normally be racing on this time of year (on private land, don't have access too often), super fun trails, tons of climbing.

Rode from there to another trail network and did a few laps then decided to start heading back. Stopped for a burrito on the way. Followed him most of the way home then turned back towards my home.

Along the way decided to resupply food and water and do a loop on some local trails. (This was at the 6 hour mark). Hit a couple local parks and ran into some friends. Finally the sun was going down so I came home.

That was a 10 hour day, 72 miles. Just awesome riding, good day. Biggest ride so far this year.

Didn't take many pics.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

This ride happened almost a week ago but I finally got the new bike into it's natural habitat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchman83 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Frenchman83 said:


> Sounds like a great day!


Agreed.. Huge day on the SS.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

What's the gear ratio your pushing there, OneSpeed? That color combination is very "Goosebumps book cover" and I like it.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

That one is geared pretty low. 32/21. My normal 29er is 34/20, the Krampus is a good 8lbs heavier and rocking 3" Minions though.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

NDD said:


> What's the gear ratio your pushing there, OneSpeed? That color combination is very "Goosebumps book cover" and I like it.


That's the perfect way to describe that color and I like it too.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Rod said:


> That's the perfect way to describe that color and I like it too.


I think Surly would approve of that name.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Seven at Rest....*

Here is what my Singlespeed looks like.... when I need to urinate urgently(Idyllwild, CA):


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

NDD said:


> I think Surly would approve of that name.


Totally.

I tried reaching out to Surly so they could share the build kit and pictures of the bike but nobody has ever replied to me. Weird. I even tagged my instagram with the # they want people to use (#makeityourown I think?) and still no reply.

IDK how people get their stuff featured? Or maybe they just don't like my Goosebumps Book Cover (TM) bike?

Whatever Surly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Aquaholic said:


> Backyard pandemic ride. With everything on lockdown, including most trails...I had to resort to getting a little creative in my backyard.


Lol, Steve, always a pleasure seeing you out doing what few can do and being the age you are, amazing! Nice to see you moved out of La Mesa to your own "serenity now, serenity now" get away. Looks like the Alpine area. Nice and close to the good stuff. Be safe old friend.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I haven''t been riding much but have now ventured out on not too ambitious rides near home. The first rides were visits to the local BMX track with some proper woodland trails near it thrown in. Today, I skipped that corner of the neighborhood and went on other nearby trails that I haven't visited in a long time. Inevitably, I needed to ride some streets too, to connect the pieces of trail. There were a few surprises: rerouted trails due to multiple fallen trees and work on a major power line getting in the way a bit.

I'm a bit rusty but not as bad as I feared. It is like riding a bike. I just run out of steam early. My 10 year old Chromag is still coping fine with my bouncing over the rocks and roots.

View attachment 1331389

https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/perttime/5eb6efa27c0d077b06874762


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Last week it was nice, sunny, and hit 70 degrees. Almost too hot.









This week? Polar Vortex. It snowed on and off for my whole ride today. I actually don't mind the cold or some light snow, in fact I welcome it as opposed to 90 degree summer days, but we got record setting cold for this time of year.

Still an excellent ride, trails were in great shape and few people out this morning. Perfect.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

The forest. Where we go, when in need of some soul soothing vibes.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Now we're not as locked-down as before, we're allowed back into the hills 
45.83km, 2:30hrs, 1,137m (3,700ft) climbing.









https://www.strava.com/activities/3463367975


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Climbed 1077 feet on SS today. Tested not positive, for COVID19:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Forest reboot.


----------



## wab1234 (Jun 24, 2015)

Awesome thread and great to see so many cool SS rigs out there. Here's mine! I converted my Chromag Rootdown into a SS Rootdown which is pretty rare to see out here in Coastal BC with steep mountain climbs. 30/22 from Wolf-tooth gives me enough low to grind up our trails with super fun on the down. With the 160mm Lyrik, 64deg HA, Sixth Element Carbon wheels, SS'ing on an Enduro hardtail is type 1 fun for me.


----------



## Frenchman83 (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm a bit annoyed about the situation where I took this pic.
I didn't ride down the piece of trail that is in it. At the top, I wasn't sharp enough, and stalled between the first rock and the first root. I might have been getting tired. My first thought was: "I ain't going back to restart". So, I walked forward to the next spot where I was certain to restart without any issues.

Next time....


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

18 miles, 2780 feet with a cold wind that felt good on the way up but chilly on the descent.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice ride with a buddy who's getting back into it after a 2 year hiatus. Thisnisnthe top of Helipad...typical ride for us.

It was a good day. We also met and rode with a cool Scottish lad.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

Maine single track ride on the Ti Yo eddy, rainy and foggy evening.


----------



## noonan1970 (Oct 15, 2007)

could we get a nice side shot of that yo Eddy?


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

Sure, a few pics:


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice ride up in da U.P.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Took the new Middlechild to Sedona yesterday. Didn't gear down. Big mistake. Still had fun.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Short track XC time...


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Spinning summer sauna laps with the On-One V3 Scandal.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

To paraphrase Maslow, "When the only tool you've got is a road bike, everything looks like a road...


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

No pics from today, but it was the first real mtb I've had in a month. Strained a muscle and been down. Rode 42 miles and met a friend out on the trail.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

part of my favorite loop. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurlyJohn (Jul 4, 2020)

*~12 Miles Today*

Did about 12-13 miles of rolling single track today on my (new to me) SS Krampus.

A bit rainy here in the Denver Metro - with plenty of rain from last night - so lots of puddles & mud.

Because it was pretty wet out today, not many were on the trails. Pure joy!

Since my 50mm Duroc's need truing and my rear DHR II didn't arrive yesterday like USPS promised, I ran with my Ibis carbons & 2.6" DFR II (on the front) and a 2.5" Aggressor on the rear. The DHR sheds mud great - the Aggressor, not so much.

Krampus is set up with 30/20 gears. I think of is as a Jeep - not very fast, but it'll go just about anywhere.

Current set up is: SS, Jones S Bars, Pike, Reverb, 29 (30/20) & 29+ (30/19).

John


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

a short ride today on the SS :thumbsup:


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Some snaps from yesterday's soul ride in the forest.


----------



## SurlyJohn (Jul 4, 2020)

*Aquaholic, You're my hero!*

Those are some damn fine pics! Isn't it awesome when you have a partner in crime to memorialize heroics?

Darn good riding on some tough looking features too. If you keep posting pics like these, we'll keep reveling in your adventures. 

I'm still struggling with the old dog - new tricks meme. Still working on the skills to get up on table top rocks like that. I keep at it though!

John


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

new cranks for my jabber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

*Vassago VerHauen 29+*

Bomboloni bomboloni bomboloni...

Sick ride...


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Spot Honey Badger.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Confucius say: "Leave no stone unrolled".


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Weekend in review.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

new SS rig.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Still rolling this old girl, don't tell her that I am looking for something a little more modern


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

Deslock said:


> I found a leftover 2017 Giant XTC Advanced SS on sale at a (not so local) LBS. Bought it Saturday and rode on one of my usual loops yesterday morning. Felt great: very fun, direct, and responsive, and I enjoyed its simplicity.
> 
> As expected, I need to adjust my technique. Have been riding FS for the last couple years and am used to screaming over rocks and roots with disregard. Being back to hardtail means being more selective when choosing a line or getting beat up.
> 
> ...


Update after a little over two years:

Is now my only MTB (sold my fatbike, sold my old 26er, gave my 29er hardtail to my older son, gave my full suspension bike to my younger son).

Really enjoy riding the SS. Replaced the dropper with a Niner RDO seatpost (the wedge clamp didn't play nice with the dropper, but I've had no issues with the RDO, which is noticeably cushier).

My younger son was getting a little tall for my old FS when I happened across a lightly used Giant XTC Advanced frame in his size at my LBS.

Bought it along with an SS kit and swapped everything from my old bike (minus the shifter, cassette, and derailleur). Well, I started the swap, ran into a few issues, and ended up paying my LBS to do it.

His bike has better wheels, fork, and components than mine. That must be why I can't keep up with him on the climbs anymore... yeah that's it 

Photos of our matching SSes on the MX-5 and looking down from our local fire tower:


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Up.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

How about moving pictures?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEiHMZojSiw/


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

After my ride today I sent a quick note (and this picture) to Paul at Rock Lobster to let him know that this old bike is still a joy to ride. Seeing as how 35 years have now past since he first brazed it into existence, I wanted him to know: I truly love this bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ that's awesome! Sweet bike, I love Rock Lobster.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*First Ride on the Lizard in 27.5+ mode*


----------



## PClydeworthy (Oct 8, 2020)

*Long Time Reader, First Time Poster*










Hi Everyone -

Recent ride in Staunton State Park CO. This bike has been reworked a few times over the last 4 seasons, but this is my favorite.

Running SS+, 150mm fork and (thanks Hardtail Party for your great channel and insights), a -2 degree Works Angleset taking HT angle to ~65 degrees. This was a shakedown ride. Still getting used to the new geo and adjustments to my riding position, but never going back to a steeper HT - this is perfect for me.

The build is still a little over 31lbs, but I am 6'2" and just under 250lbs...down from 275 and on my way to what will be a very lean 230 if I can hit it....so, heavy casings and big brakes are a must! I will never be light.

Honestly, the weight feels about right. I've demo'd lighter bikes and they generally feel a little squirrely under me.


----------



## GavinFromLA (Jun 4, 2020)

Building up a single speed with some west coast flavor!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Brown Mtn-El Prieto ride*

After a month of my local trails being closed with the Bobcat fires. It was so satisfying to be able to climb 2000ft (6.7miles) on my SS and not bonk. I really thought I would be hitting the wall but I guess the nice weather inspired me


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

The Krampus has evolved. Rigid fork and some sweet new fillet brazed, polished steel riser handlebars from Mone bikes.

Super fun ride today, perfect fall weather. It took me 20-30 minutes to remember how to ride rigid well (it's been a little more than a year) but after that I was back up to speed and riding well.

The steel fork and steel handlebars definitely ride differently than a carbon fork and carbon handlebars. Overall the steel/steel setup is a little more compliant, though the carbon handlebars had more give to them than the steel bars.

Quite happy with this setup! I'm thinking about getting a custom steel segmented fork made. I love the look and I'm assuming it would be a touch lighter and more compliant than the stock Surly fork? Only one way to find out...

2.5 hours, 2,000ft vert.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

2009 Raleigh xxix I bought on Craigslist and did a few minor adjustments. I switched the stock breaks with the Sram Guide R's that came on my Hightower. Carbón seat post from eBay. Don't remember the name. Race face Ride bars. And a stem I've had for years that's been on a few bikes I've had. Doesn't have a name on it but I love it. I've been riding the crap out of this thing. A lot of fun to just ride around and take on flowy trails.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is another picture. If anyone can I.D. the stem I'd greatly appreciated. It came on an old 2006 Giant Pistol 2 in size small that belonged to my wife. Oh and also red SRAM foam grips.


----------



## GavinFromLA (Jun 4, 2020)

That looks like a rocket!

On the segmented fork, Oddity Cycles do a custom segmented fork called the Segmental which is very nice. You also have the recent "Doppo" fork from Simworks. I went with a custom one made up by Mone after checking out the different options, as it would match the bike, but was strongly looking at the Simworks one.












*OneSpeed* said:


> The Krampus has evolved. Rigid fork and some sweet new fillet brazed, polished steel riser handlebars from Mone bikes.
> 
> Super fun ride today, perfect fall weather. It took me 20-30 minutes to remember how to ride rigid well (it's been a little more than a year) but after that I was back up to speed and riding well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Soil sampling*

At least the landing was soft!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aquaholic said:


> At least the landing was soft!


Pat Smage is that you?


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Fall has arrived in the seattle area, morning saw hard hail, hard rain, gusts of wind and then suddenly there was sun and blue sky. I was able to get to the trailhead at tiger mtn by 3:30pm, riding by 3:45. Not a lot of time to daly because it gets dark so early now. Had a fabulous climb just breathing and enjoying the cold air, the cold meant I'm not raining sweat like I usually do. Started getting colder after about 20 minutes of climbing, then big lazy drops of rain through the trees. After 40 minutes of climbing I reached a road and it was hard fast sleet falling but not sticking, sky was so dark. I'm wearing my road bibs and a light top and put on my raincoat. I bailed on the remaining climb to the summit and took a short cut to the main descending trail. Roots wet but tires were gripping so well, wet roots aren't so bad after the dust has been rained off them. Felt terrific at nwtt but then had to go through a pretty deep puddle and my right shoe filled with water. A minute later my other shoe got the same treatment. And... then the sun came out for views. Back to car and glad for dog towel for the seat and for the seat heaters. Saw two people in 2 hours. Perfect.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*50 shades of granite*

Revisited my favorite local trail this last weekend. It had been a while. Too long of a while. It always delivers!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This looks like an alien ship is coming in to do an implant experimentation.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Karate Monkey meets Zen Ox.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*First snow couple weeks ago...*


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yesterday's Halloween ride.

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Fall riding, so nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*This ain't no ti wonderbike*

Picks and werds.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’ve been riding my SS Mtb daily up 2k feet on my local trails and I feel like I’m neglecting my other bikes. The trails are perfect right now with nice cool weather and clean air. We also had a light rain to settle the dust on our dry So Cal dirt. I can’t wait to get up the mountain again today this makes 7days straight!


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's my first SS build, picked up the stock Crave SL from a friend at work virtually unused. I had some spare parts, and an itch to see how light I could get this within reason and ended up doing a fun little build to get this down to 18.6LB. 

Taught myself how to build wheels this year so I built up a set with Light Bicycle rims and White Industries hubs. Really enjoying riding this around town on some local singletrack. Currently setup 32 oval/18T but will probably pick up a 20T for some of the rootier hillier singletrack areas. 

Chris


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*First singlespeed ride in a while*

18 years a singlespeeder, but more recently on the Full Sus most of the time. Got the Spot out for a nice 8 miler, fun pace, just enjoying the fall day. Forgot how much I like standing up to climb and finessing the roots/rocks with a rigid bike!


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

*Fixed Gear*


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Salsa Woodsmoke*

Salsa Woodsmoke 29r. 
very versatile bike but i think is a bit too stiff for my back with small tires 
Running 29x2.35 Vittoria Mezcal and Barzo. really fast and snappy.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Time for a break.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*My Daily Grind*

I've been riding my SS daily up my local Mtn trials. It's been great weather and it's also been my quest to get to my 4000 miles goal that I set on STRAVA. (Many on those miles were on my geared bikes too). I rode 8 days in a row then switched to my geared hardtail for a total of 15 days riding before I took a day off. This round I'm on day 5 on my SS and feel great. I'm running a 21t cog, I know this always seems to be the most asked question is the gear ratio( it's 32x21. 
Anyway, ride while you can, and enjoy being outdoors while the weather is nice


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

More singlespeed gravel rides. Two last week, I hit the local mountain bike route, that was tough.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

New to the forum - first post. Started riding mountain this year again after a 10 year break (kids). 
Gary Fisher Rig 29er I found on Craigslist.


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

hardmtnbiker said:


> I've been riding my SS daily up my local Mtn trials. It's been great weather and it's also been my quest to get to my 4000 miles goal that I set on STRAVA. (Many on those miles were on my geared bikes too). I rode 8 days in a row then switched to my geared hardtail for a total of 15 days riding before I took a day off. This round I'm on day 5 on my SS and feel great. I'm running a 21t cog, I know this always seems to be the most asked question is the gear ratio( it's 32x21.
> Anyway, ride while you can, and enjoy being outdoors while the weather is nice


Monster! I'm running 32x20 currently - are you pedaling up 18% grades during those long rides? I need to push up the 20%'s on my setup.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

accordvsick said:


> New to the forum - first post. Started riding mountain this year again after a 10 year break (kids).
> Gary Fisher Rig 29er I found on Craigslist.


Nice! Welcome back!

Must have put in some good trail time this summer if you're doing rides like that on a SS after not having ridden in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Nice! Welcome back!
> 
> Must have put in some good trail time this summer if you're doing rides like that on a SS after not having ridden in a while. :thumbsup:


Thanks! I actually caught the roadie bug last year (didn't think I would ever say that while in my 20's 10 years ago - ha) so i've been riding for about two years now on road and about half a year SS MTB.

I do feel like a badass when I pedal past other folks on their Full Suspension bikes and spinning their giant 1x11+


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Climbing up racing down*

Its has a little over 22% grade for about 40 yards in one section as the steepest part. Overall it's a 6 mile climb that gains 1600ft with various percentage gains from 6 to 15%. This is what I love about this particular trail, it's climb,climb,climb then rocket down the trails with very little pedal sections. 



Here is an example


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Last ride of 2020. Looking forward to the first of 2021.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

My last trip today
02.01.2021


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

Tried the new(old rigid fork today), my wrists are tired.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

[QUOTE = "accordvsick, post: 15187226, member: 892511"]
Пробовал новую (сегодня старая жесткая вилка), мои запястья устали. [ATTACH = full] 1910850 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 1910851 [/ ATTACH]
[/ QUOTE]You have a low flat steering wheel. Try the high handlebar riser.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Good ride yesterday. Temps started about 25 degrees, frozen solid dirt makes for fun riding. Haven't ridden a SS in a while, kind of kicked my butt. Had one good crash where I washed out on a flat turn. Slammed pretty hard, frozen Earth feels like concrete. Not fun.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Rode a section of the Arizona Trail this morning (Picketpost south). Absolutely loving my new Esker Japhy.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Snow day!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

This popped up on my FB feed from three years ago. Not the latest obviously, but fresh in my mind.









#2 Son and his (now) wife and I rode three years ago yesterday. Kind of a slog from the parking lot on Highland (and again on Hihns Mill on the way out), but Braille was a bunch of fun! My son hated the ride back to the parking lot _and he has gears._


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ URT SS! What make/model is that? I'm pretty terrible at identifying these designs. 

Not a lot of room for a long travel dropper post.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ URT SS! What make/model is that? I'm pretty terrible at identifying these designs.
> 
> Not a lot of room for a long travel dropper post.


You're right about the post (even if I could find a 26.8mm). It's a '99 Schwinn Homegrown SweetSpot (affectionately known as a death machine by those who have read about it. You know, "experts").


----------



## Onegear3619 (Jul 23, 2014)

1989 Bridgestone MB3 White industries Eccentric hub. Original Cranks


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Cant change gears for help and cant sit to rest...all you can do is grind.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ uh, put a saddle on that before you hurt yourself.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bikepacking the Dragoon mountains around Tombstone, AZ. SS is perfect for dragging your full camp setup up a mountain.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tony b said:


> View attachment 1915271
> 
> Cant change gears for help and cant sit to rest...all you can do is grind.


That's Ilsanjo.


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ uh, put a saddle on that before you hurt yourself.


I did..only 1 ride like that


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Tony b said:


> I did..only 1 ride like that


You can emulate the feeling by having the dropper cable too tight and the seat drops whenever you sit on it and raises again when you stand.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Galicia, Spain























Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

It's been a while since I did a big Saturday ride. Yes, I have done a few rides this year that many here would consider big....but based on my history, I have been lacking in that department.

My normal riding compatriot is down with a bad cold, so I knew it would be the perfect day for a solo death march. I toyed around with a couple different route ideas. I was kinda planned a late night/early morning departure, but one of the routes had me in Oaks and Chino Hills, and leaving the house at 2:00 or 3:00 would have put me in Chino Hills waaaay too early. So I opted to sleep in a little later and leave when it warmed up a bit.

I didn't end up getting on my bike til shortly after 7:00....and even a I rolled down the street, I wasn't 100% which route I was gonna head out to. I know.....so indecisive. It was still cold when I left. Sun sleeves and my vest were all I brought to keep me warm.

As I entered the Oaks, I decided to head out to the Santa Ana's. Through lower Oaks and Barham Ranch until i popped out at Champman/Jamboree for the roadie portion of the ride. Santiago Canyon was buzzing with roadies.....and lots of cars. I made short work of the canyon and was at Blackstar.

_*Limestone Canyon is recovering nicely from the fires....*_








Just rolled through the gate at Blackstar....really wanted to work my way through the Sh*t Show as quickly as I could, but there was no avoiding it. Fortunately in about 10 mins you turn past where most of the weekend warriors were heading, and it gets quieter. I settled into a comfortable pace, as I knew how long I was gonna be out today. Chased a few rabbits here and there, but I'd say it was more a case of them being slow, than me being fast.







My legs were still M.I.A. but Blackstar goes by without too much trouble....maybe it's just because I know every inch of it.

23 miles / 3000' when I reached the gate at Beeks'. At this point I honestly considered cutting over to Sierra Peak and just doing a shorter ride. Legs still M.I.A. I didn't stop, and continued on up towards the Doplar Ball. Passed a few riders at the top, but I wasn't stopping. Been a while since I had climbed up towards Hagador Peak....it was hit and miss on the condtion of the road. Some spots were great, some were loose and gravely. 2 ebikers dropped me like I was tied to a tree, then again I was 25 miles into my ride....they weren't.

Only made it about 1/3rd the way up the climb to Hagador.....too many miles ahead of me to burn those matches, plus it was pretty loose.

*Looks like it was socked in down by the coast.....









Hagador Peak.....1st of a few I'll bag today....*









*That moment you realize that at 25 miles/4000' you are only 1/3rd into your ride and you still have no legs
























Hagador Peak....not much to see here....







*
From Hagador, you get a short DH followed by a little bit of climbing to get to the gate at Pleasant's Peak. Not much has changed here since the last time, except the top portion of the road was in rougher shape.

*Wanted to get here.....*








It's a HAB up to the sign. It was in worse shape than it was the first time I did it. The ride back down was sketchy.

*Pleasant's Peak with Hagador Peak out to the right.....*









After returning to Main Divide the climbing would commence. I know I get a lot of grief for the fire roads I ride...but then I just remember that STT to the Luge is a sidewalk compared to just about all of Main Divide.

*Yeah, heading up there next....after I take in the sights.*









It's just a series of ups and downs for several miles after Pleasant's Peak. The moto's are definitely tearing the place up...new trails going all over the place.....







At mile 30 I finally reached the top of Eagle Rd.

*I picked up a tick taking this picture.....







*









Next on tap was about 6 miles of DH.....finally some recovery time. The XR4 and Rekon were much more stable down Eagle than the XR3/Rekon Race I had a few weeks ago. As usual I had the trail to myself. Could feel it getting warmer on the way down. Was also starting to feel a stiff breeze. The plunge at the bottom was no problem today, but it was a lot more loose an dry. 3 miles of roadiness over to the bottom of Skyline. Mile 38 I was just now finishing my second bottle. Water/Tailwind refill, then a roll through the Sh*t Show that the bottom of Skyline can be. Now I always try to plan my rides so that I'm not climbing Skyline at noon...you just get cooked....no matter what the weather is. So today I found myself rolling away from the water fountain at 12:02














into a very nice headwind. Whatever....just put your head down and pedal. The climb wasn't bad today. Just kept moving. It was warm, but in the shade with the breeze, was really really nice. Again, in short order I reached the top.

Heading along my legs had finally showed up on the Skyline climb. Made the turn to begin the climb out to Sierra Peak. As is always the case, just a series of ups and downs. Seems like the downs are much shorter than the ups....oh, well.

*Looking back up at the Doplar Ball, Hagador Peak & Pleasant's Peak......*









The last push up to Sierra Peak usually isn't an issue....but they dumped a bunch of gravel on the road a while back....now it's a fight to maintain traction.....which today, just led to HAB.

*Sierra Peak.....3rd peak of the day.....*









*Chino Hills across the 91 fwy is also recovering nicely from the recent fires.....*









Now I was treated with another 5 miles of DH.....Coal Canyon was next. Today I just kinda cruised down. Don't know why I wasn't pushing it.

*Obligatory bike pic at the rock pile.....







*

At the bottom, under the freeway and onto Santa Ana River Trail....and again a stout headwind. Come to think of it, I don't ever remember a time when it's been a tailwind here. Lots of ebikes out today. Stopped at Featherly Park to wash my face at the water fountain.....I could feel the sweat crustiness.









Another few miles of roadiness and a stop for a quick snack. At this point 58/7800' I was down about 5 scoops of Tailwind. Then again, I had planned to make a snack stop today. Snack of champions.....

















Next door was the climb in Deer Canyon Preserve. Again, been a while. Was surprised to see that the goats were still in there doing their abatement jobs. Some big new ruts a ways up. At the top of Deer Canyon instead of dropping straight into Weir Canyon, I went back down Serrano to pick up the horse trails for some added elevation gain. Wasn't too bad climbing through here today.

I got back into Weir Canyon pretty quickly.....yay....getting into the home stretch. Continued CCW up Weir Canyon Trail, then dropped down Cliffhanger at mile 64. A bit more climbing on Anaheim Hills Rd. to get back over to Oaks. Didn't even think about it, just made the left hand turn and dropped into Deer Trail. It would be a slow climb today.







I'd end up at the top before I knew it.

*Woohoo.....all, er.....most of the climbing is done for the day.....*









*Yup.....I was out there earlier today.....*









Down Barham Ridge, then down Goat.....climbed up BumbleBee to Grasshopper then at mile 68 hit up Hawk...that was interesting....but fun.







I knew I was close to the 10,000' of ascent, but didn't want to get short changed so I headed up Oak to the first gazebo and turned around. Some flat miles home. Rolled into the garage about 5:30.

73.5 / 10725'

Great day on the bike. It's what I needed.

It's good to know that I still have these rides in me....even if they do hurt more these days. I'll admit the last 20 miles weren't the prettiest, but death marches are not supposed to be easy.
























Good News / Bad News - Jason M.'s 73.6 mi mountain bike ride


First 10k day since 2019.....Good news: I can still do it. Bad News: It’s not as easy and it hurts more now. Oaks-Blackstar-Main Divide-Eagle-Skyline-Sierra Peak-Coal Cyn-Deer Cyn Preserve-Weir Cyn-Oaks-Home




www.strava.com


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ sweet!


----------



## Jackson Rich (Aug 10, 2013)

Got out for my first ride on my new OptOut Hooky. Running a 32/20 on a SRAM XD free hub with the Problem Solvers cog. Fun bike although I did somehow go OTB twice in the first 20 minutes. The rest of the ride was great though. Only gripe with the bike is that the bottom of the chain slaps the frame on bumps. The tension is good- chain didn't fall off or have any issues. I'll add some clear tape to protect the frame but I'm a little bummed because I probably won't be able to run a 30t ring.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Jackson Rich said:


> Got out for my first ride on my new OptOut Hooky.


I've contemplated one of these for a while. Mostly due to the dropout system (and my dumb collection of 142 hubs). I'd be interested to know your thoughts and impressions. Please make a thread about it, if you haven't already. Thanks!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Just picked up a Spot Rocker. New to single speed and belt drives. Pretty cool. My geared bikes will be jealous long term 😉
















Swapped out the tires for something a little better for the Southwest and still fiddling with the setup. Overall after 30 miles or so is a 👍


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice bike! Do they let you select what gear ratio you want when ordering?


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

kustomz said:


> Nice bike! Do they let you select what gear ratio you want when ordering?


They let me pick the gear ratio I wanted. Super helpful.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

A few more. Final build. Put about 80 miles on it over the past 3 days.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

chase2wheels said:


> A few more. Final build. Put about 80 miles on it over the past 3 days.


Sweet! My frame comes Thursday! Matte black. Can't wait to build it up.

Also, that's the most perfect lawn I've ever seen.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

G-Choro said:


> Sweet! My frame comes Thursday! Matte black. Can't wait to build it up.
> 
> Also, that's the most perfect *Astro Turf* I've ever seen.


Fixed.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Fixed.


Ha! I almost asked if it was fake.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Never have to mow! SMRT

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

G-Choro said:


> Sweet! My frame comes Thursday! Matte black. Can't wait to build it up.
> 
> Also, that's the most perfect lawn I've ever seen.


It's Tucson, so it's astro turf. Grass doesn't really grow here. ?


----------



## spicolli1976 (Jun 30, 2007)

chase2wheels said:


> A few more. Final build. Put about 80 miles on it over the past 3 days.
> View attachment 1921016
> View attachment 1921017


Beautiful bike and great build!! I have had mine for a few months and absolutely love it!!


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

First ride on my new DIY frame last night, a quick 20 mile local blast.

This is the second frame I've built, and Ride #1 is always huge mix of emotions... Excitement of new bike day. The smug feeling of pedalling something you built. But will it ride well? Will it even work at all!?

Pleased to report all the 'hype' about a svelte steel frame is real. Stiff and responsive to power input, yet extremely compliant over those awful eyeball-vibrating stutter bumps. Very hard to explain, but a lovely ride quality!

The frame is TIG brazed (which most of the the internet's armchair engineers say you cant do, which means I had to give it a try) and weighs almost bang on 2kg / 4.4lbs. Bike weight 9.5kg / 21lbs, even with the chunky tyres - so this thing flies!


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Stuck my phone in my pocket for today's little blast. With the help of a few rocks and a tree, managed to get a few clips.

This place is a couple of mins ride from my house, so I count myself extremely lucky to have something like this to play on within such easy reach - especially at the moment.

Though I do tend to do more 'miles' than 'playing', with such riding on my doorstep perhaps the weird setup of my bike will make more sense when you see the vid...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Early season rides feature logging equipment and old snow.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunspot gets cabin fever...










Bike repair station next to community pump track which has a nice little singletrack trail system across from it. This is in the small town park where there is great vitality.









Mmmmm, dirt!

The pithy little bike with a one speed automatic transmission is getting into the trail ride thang and it is damn good fun.
Tire choices are the aggressive Nobby Nic and the lighter and faster rolling Rocket Ron, both in 3.hellyeah! 
Fresh chain on order for the new dirt season.

The return to singlespeed...
The best decision in years! The simplicity ain't so simple, buster!! But it gets so interesting in bike handling and technique. Pure, clean dirtin' at the "simple form" of singlespeed brings back very, very fond memories from decades past, it is actually complicated in many respects. At this point, the pleasure of going back to the complicated basics has been so much more fulfilling and encompassing than the typical geared ride. Refreshing, you betcha. Captivating, damn straight! As I embarked into the singlespeed realm of dirtin' I was amazed at what I thought to be long lost skills and abilities. As the rust and dust came off of those items in the belfry, it became an addiction that has stronger grip on a bloke than any other substance... Endorphins. Adrenaline. Drugs of choice, YAYYYYYYYYYY! Now the pleasure that comes from a singlespeed day of dirtin with this pithy little plusser is hard to beat. The pleasure of passing geared FS and HT 29'er s on the ascent is irreplaceable... The look on their faces as they realize they were passed by a one speed automatic, on the climb is priceless. 
Simplifying the singlespeed build, the venerable sliding dropouts that make for drama free SS in seconds without need of a singulator... Priceless as well.

To the SS tribe, ride, smile and stay healthy!

Singlespeed makes ya strong fast. -StokliBoy


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

sweet bike



ghood said:


> View attachment 1923172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923173
> ...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chase2wheels said:


> It's Tucson, so it's astro turf. Grass doesn't really grow here. ?


Grows great if you mine enough water.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1923172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923173
> ...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, this is likely my last SS ride with my well loved Niner One Nine.










Photo is from a much older ride. I was using some fenders on the back and I didn't notice but the fenders were rubbing against the frame and where some zip-ties were connecting the fender to the frame, it actually wore into the seat stay. Not enough for a full on failure, but enough where I'm not comfortable riding it on single track anymore.

I love the bike and I'll probably convert it into a gravel bike where I think the frame damage won't bother it too much, but it's not going to be single anymore... or likely on single track.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, I sure am grateful for Sunspot's hatred of fenders! How the hell is any self respecting singlespeed gonna put a racing strip on a rider's back with a fruity fender in the way?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Damn, I sure am grateful for Sunspot's hatred of fenders! How the hell is any self respecting singlespeed gonna put a racing strip on a rider's back with a fruity fender in the way?


When it's 45 degrees you are half covered in mud, fenders are a necessity. There aren't racing stripes around here, it's more like a localized mud bath. Just too much rain riding or post rain riding here to make sense without fenders.

I think the Honzo is going to be converted to SS and become my winter bike I think. I was thinking about getting the Spot, but the mud is just too brutal for a nice carbon fiber rig.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! I'll just stay out of mud bog racing, thankya! 
Sunspot is a 4130 pithy ass bike with an attitude...










What is a seasonal bike anyway? Needless to say, the Honzo SS deed sounds like a good thing going. Should be awesome to hit trails with the Honzo in One Speed Automatic mode regardless of 10°, 45° or any temperature for that matter.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> What is a seasonal bike anyway? Needless to say, the Honzo SS deed sounds like a good thing going. Should be awesome to hit trails with the Honzo in One Speed Automatic mode regardless of 10°, 45° or any temperature for that matter.


Half the trails around here are under snow and the rest are covered in mud for a good chunk of 3-4 months.

So bike needs are different. You ride different trails, conditions are a lot different. I ride my singlespeed all year around, but in the winter time it's often the only bike I ride. In the summer time I like to have a geared full suspension bike for longer 25 mile rides with lots of climbing.










We stay off some trails in the winter, others are actually closed, but we have some which are the goto trails for mud & rain.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ogre, I ride snow 4-5 months, stay the hell out of mud since I hate what lapping compound does to components and such. Living at 6500' in the Rockies isn't too bad. Wanna ride snow late season, the 10k elevation is nearby!
Fat , plus, rarely minus... The Wildcat is geared FS plusser. 

Zip codes are different anyway!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

trails were frozen hard this morning at 18°F. They'll be muddy this afternoon.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

ghood said:


> trails were frozen hard this morning at 18°F. They'll be muddy this afternoon.


I absolutely love riding in light snow. I love the crunch of snow, frost and ice under the tires. Some of my most memorable rides involve those kind of conditions!

Sadly, snow rides don't agree with me. I still haven't found the perfect mix of shoes, shoe covers, and wool socks to let me ride in those conditions without the toes going numb. I almost moved to Bend but skipped out because there were too many 25-30 degree days... don't think I could ride regularly in 18 degrees.

Even so, when I do get onto the crunchy snow & ice, its worth it.


----------



## Bikesbikesbikes (Apr 4, 2021)

Up wonder to horn gap and a trail called "no candies." I had candies with me though. I'm a stinker like that. 30 miles, 5000 vertical.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Classic Mountain Kings... Still have a couple pair of em.


----------



## Bikesbikesbikes (Apr 4, 2021)

The bike and tires had been in storage for years. I finally got around to building it up and today was the first real ride. 2009 Specialized marathon with sliding dropouts. A blast from the past.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bikesbikesbikes said:


> The bike and tires had been in storage for years. I finally got around to building it up and today was the first real ride. 2009 Specialized marathon with sliding dropouts. A blast from the past.


Nice to see a bike back on the prowl. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

SpotRockerFan said:


> View attachment 1924515


Ahem...cough...gearsandderailleur...cough..

'scuse me!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

another chilly morning


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

In Sedona last week only time for one ride did a loop on NW side to Mescal Butte, super fun bobsled run trail on the way out and especially way back called Canyon of Fools.


















On Mescal Trail









Looking at Mescal from Anaconda


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good News Mtb Racing Report April 11th 2021

As I lay on the ground with my leg pinned under the bike hoping the next car to come around the corner would see me in time to stop and not run me over, I thought to myself I would not feel at all bad if deer went extinct. So yeah 4 or 5 years after breaking both wrists I was finally on my way to my first mtb race since taking my long hiatus and only riding road. I had finished my mtb rack for my Yamaha two weeks earlier and just enjoying the brisk morning air as I rounded the slow right hand bend and then DEER in the other lane. I had almost zero time to react but it was not in my path so I did what I could to slow&#8230;.just&#8230;..in&#8230;..case&#8230;&#8230;..ah **** it turn around and ran straight into me. My first thought was is my leg pinned under the bike OK? Yes, no pain but impossible to lift the bike off in my position so I needed help. My second thought was ****, is the mtb ok? Also yes, in fact it seemed to be rather unscathed for ending up on it's side still solidly mounted to the moto. Luckily, I only waited about 2 minute for the next car to stop behind me and as he positioned his car to not get rear ended himself a sheriff came around the corner from the other way. Both were kind enough to help me up and gather some of my ejected items from the roadway. We pushed the bike about 50 feet to a nearby turnout to clear the road and assess the damage. The mtb looked good with the handlebars being spun as the only real sign of the fall. The Yamaha was able to restart after resetting the tip over sensor, and thanks to my folding brake and clutch levers, they were both intact. I assured both good samaritans I would be ok to continue my trip and I sent them on their way. I looked a my bloodied knee though the large hole in my pants but there was no significate pain emanating from the area so it shouldn't keep me from racing. Then as I re-clipped my ejected shoe to the mtb pedal and replaced my bottles in the frame before I notice my garmin was missing from my handlebars. I quickly ran over to where I crashed and checked the brush alongside the road for about 5 minutes but I couldn't find it. I was now starting to run out of time to get to the race with enough time to warm up and such. I figured if I couldn't find it, then chances are someone else wouldn't just stubble across it, so I planned to stop here again after the race and search again. On my way again with my front forks and wheel a bit tweaked to the left I figured I could straighten it out after the race.

Finally at the race and already in need of a breather from my eventful morning I checked in and got my bib number mounted. I'm back racing a single speed mtb again like I used to in 2014, I always missed not having my SS after I had to replace its frame, choosing to go 11speed and full suspension after. I'm riding a new 2021 SPOT Rocker SS with a belt drive instead of a chain. At home I run 46t up front and a 30t in the rear because everything in my area is crazy steep. For this race I mounted a 22t in the rear to hopefully keep me in the mix when the Pro class riders spin it up to 20+ mph on the flats. After a quick warm up I quickly felt even if the 22t could keep me up on the flats I didn't think I could turn it over on the endless punchy climbs. So with 10 mins till race start I rushed back to my moto and swapped the rear cog to a 24t. I'd be racing in the Pro/Open field against riders running normal multi geared drivetrains because 1. There was no SS class and 2. These guys would be faster and give a better challenge.
With 12 riders lined up in my race and dozens more in later waves of other divisions we started off at full speed racing to get prime position heading into the single track. Well everyone else raced off as I struggled to get clipped in and spin up my tall gear in the soft grass. Into the single track and up the first climb I was already out of the saddle and in last position but I was in touch with the line of riders. I think we only made it in a few minutes before the first rider mid pack threw his hand out conceding to the ridiculous pace and it wasn't long before we had another pull out as well. I just continued to hang onto the tail end of my pack of 6-7 riders as the lead pack of 4 started to break away. The racer in me want to charge up to the front of my group and get on pace with the leaders but my body was asking how much longer before I was the next rider to drop off. The course was quite smooth with little to no rock or root features, but it was extremely dry and ridiculously twisty with hundreds of tight slow flat corners to keep you on your toes. If you relaxed for a even a moment your front end to wash out over the dry marble covered dirt. I did my best to stay close to the rider ahead of me but I also need to look ahead and maintain a gap to avoid getting bogged down in the tight switchback climbs. During the race I got staled out twice on climbs and had to get off the bike to restart. About 3/4 through the first lap we hit an extended DH with a dozen of so sweeping S curves with a very narrow berm. We had just dropped 2 riders on the previous climb, so it was only 4 of us left in the chase group and there was a gap quickly forming between the rider ahead of me and the other 2 in our group. He was struggling to ride the high line in the narrow little berms but there was also nowhere for me to pass him. Thankfully when we got to the bottom and onto the long flat section leading to the finish I was able to draft him as he pulled us up to the riders ahead. During the 2nd lap the rider ahead of me attacked up a climb and since I was feeling marginally better compared to the first lap I went with him. We quickly opened a solid 20-30 second gap to the two riders behind but at this point, we hadn't seen any of the four riders out front since the 3rd mile of the first lap. I made sure to pass on the final part of the climb before the S curve DH so I could descend at my own pace. I opened a solid gap by the bottom but now onto the flat section with no one to draft I was all out on my own and spun out of gears. I used the BMX trick of pedaling really fast for 2 seconds and then coasting for 10 before repeat over and over.

By the time we got to the start of the 3rd and final lap the 3 riders behind me had caught up but now back into the climbing I could try and put some power down. My legs were hammered and I was starting to doubt my ability to clear some of the later climbs without staling out. I managed to open a gap on my pursuers, and I started to catch riders out ahead of me. At first it was one rider from the lead group who had blown up but then we started to lap some of the slower experts on their 2nd lap from the later waves. I also lost one position to one rider from behind who was charging hard in the final lap just as I was struggling to not have to get off and walk up the climbs. In the final climb I was slowly catching another of the early leaders but at the same time one rider was closing in on me from behind. I made the pass and gave it everything I had left up the final climb and final DH. There was no one in sight behind me as I hit the flat stretch so I had at least 20-30 seconds but again I was spun out all on my own for the final mile. It wasn't long before I caught a glimpse of the rider behind and soon enough, I could tell he was getting closer and closer from the timing of the cheers of the crowds behind me. He got right into my wheel as we entered the final turn before the finish so as we hit the final straight, I gave it all the beans. I spun out to what felt like a cadence of 200 and never looked back. I crossed the line without getting overtaken so I'm not sure if he didn't have a sprint of if he didn't even try. I honestly thought I had finished like 6th so I didn't bother sticking around for the podium, I just wanted to get home and take in a full damage report of the day. It turns out I finished 4th out of the 12 riders missing the podium by about a minute in my division which I'm pretty stoked about for a first race back after several years.

Minus the crash with the deer, it was a great day of racing. My knee quickly swelled up after the race it made it hard to throw my leg over the bike, but on the bright side, my pants didn't chafe my open wound because of the newly acquired hole on the knee area. I did eventually make it home without further incident. By the way, I did end up finding my garmin 4 feet down a ravine in the weeds so all my luck it's complete ****.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Not too shabby, Rojo... Good to hear that you made the best of your day and race, following a difficult start. Well done on the race finish as well.

i too run a singlespeed. Being able to spin up a stupid high cadence has its merit and place. I use cadence variations throughout my rides to maximize fuel economy and performance.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Early spring dampness in the longer daylight.


----------



## calebstutz (Jun 27, 2020)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1926209
> 
> 
> View attachment 1926210
> ...


Sweet bike! What's that top tube strap/bag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Spotted this week: a solitary Coconino Cycles singlespeed in its natural habitat somewhere near Flagstaff... Just about a bike: Coconino Cycles Singlespeed [UPDATED]


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

calebstutz said:


> Sweet bike! What's that top tube strap/bag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's a Backcountry Research strap holding a Patagucci wind breaker.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1926673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1926674
> ...


Looks like great trails 👍


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Came across this Southern Black Racer on my SS ride. I had just ridden past (through a small water crossing) and thought I heard what sounded like a rattle snake.

This fine specimen was flicking its tail in leaves just before crossing the MTB trail.


----------



## Krapper2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Good thing you were riding single speed.


----------



## bauerbg24 nyc (Oct 29, 2020)

MTB Pilot said:


> Just thought I'd start a new thread to share our SS rides.
> 
> Today mine was just a quick 10 miler after a week on the road for work. I ride 1.5 miles on desert roads from my house right into the Sonoran Preserve in N. Scottsdale. It's not crazy technical or major climbing, but miles and miles of single track on loose over hard crushed granite and sand. Just a lot of FUN on a SS.👍
> 
> ...


village park Massachusetts..and crashed on a log..


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

still dealing with snow patches


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)

Today's ride.


----------



## agentorangemen (Aug 5, 2005)

Got jorty today.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Are there any other full suspension SS bikes like the milk money?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

SleepeRst said:


> Are there any other full suspension SS bikes like the milk money?


What you see is here... Funk La Ruta Review - Titanium Full Suspension...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Tacky spring dirt


----------



## SS Mukluk (Oct 1, 2015)

Vassago VerHauen Medium frame
Exotic carbon boost fork
X0 carbon cranks
Wolftooth 32t oval chainring
Wolftooth 20t cog
KMC X8 chain
SRAM Guide RS brakes
Thomson bar 800mm and set back seat post
WTB saddle
WTB i45 rims with Origin8 hubs
Maxxis Minion DHRII 29 x 3 front and rear
ESI chunky grips sans end caps


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## bauerbg24 nyc (Oct 29, 2020)

belt?...nice


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Getting more miles on the Boone Technologies Microspline singlespeed cog. I'll get stronger if I keep this up.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Redlands

Your kid is tougher than most. I’m impressed. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

DrDon said:


> Redlands
> 
> Your kid is tougher than most. I'm impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! It was worth doing. When she was smaller and I could _trailer_ her easier we'd explore a lot more around here. Nice being able to have her try to do it. I towed _using the TowWhee rope_ her quite a bit on this, but she really gave some of the rockier downhill sections a good shot. Only one big crash when she didn't put her feet on the pedals for a downhill at the end; thankfully she laughed as she was crashing!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

One from the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

First time in the dirt in over 20 years for both me and this bike, which I just finished converting to SS. I really enjoyed the change in scenery and mental approach from my usual road riding, and will definitely be mixing in more time on this bike along with the go-fast group road rides I also enjoy. Yesterday's ride was largely on trails that were new to me - mostly wide-open singletrack with a few mildly technical ups and downs, and no sustained steep climbs. My first impression is that the 32x19 gearing will serve my needs really well, but we shall see how that goes as I range into other riding areas.


----------



## bauerbg24 nyc (Oct 29, 2020)

Eric F said:


> First time in the dirt in over 20 years for both me and this bike, which I just finished converting to SS. I really enjoyed the change in scenery and mental approach from my usual road riding, and will definitely be mixing in more time on this bike along with the go-fast group road rides I also enjoy. Yesterday's ride was largely on trails that were new to me - mostly wide-open singletrack with a few mildly technical ups and downs, and no sustained steep climbs. My first impression is that the 32x19 gearing will serve my needs really well, but we shall see how that goes as I range into other riding areas.
> View attachment 1933159


nice...SS after 20 years!..that's going to hurt👍


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

bauerbg24 nyc said:


> nice...SS after 20 years!..that's going to hurt👍


Why? My first ride on this bike I found quite a bit easier than my typical road ride, simply because the lack of gears limited my speed while pedaling. The mechanical ability to push hard all the time just isn't there. I can see it being a struggle if I tried to do long steep climbs, but I don't expect to be tackling much of that on this bike.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Eric F said:


> Why? My first ride on this bike I found quite a bit easier than my typical road ride, simply because the lack of gears limited my speed while pedaling. The mechanical ability to push hard all the time just isn't there. I can see it being a struggle if I tried to do long steep climbs, but I don't expect to be tackling much of that on this bike.


Doing long climbs on your SS will pay dividends on the road. Enjoy!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Still putting miles on the @btboone Boone Technologies Ti Singlespeed Microspline 22tooth cog. LOVE it!!


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

The picture says it all. Thankfully it's super easy to find replacement parts right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Last night, I rolled out to an area used to ride fairly regularly 20 years ago that includes a network of fire roads and singletrack. The climbs include some pretty steep pitches, and I wasn't sure how my 32x19 gearing and old legs would fare. What I found is that I can pretty much ride everything I can with a geared bike, it's just a different kind of effort. This morning, my quads are still feeling the slow hard grinds from yesterday. I came across a couple sections of singletrack where I had to walk, but I would have with a geared bike, too. Next time, I'll go the other way on that trail - LOL. For a roadie who hasn't been in the dirt for 20 years, it's fun getting familiar with the techniques specific to MTBing again. I'm also really enjoying the pure simplicity of this machine.

5-Points @ Cherry Canyon (La Canada, CA)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Little_twin takes to the injured list and Eric F is getting back into the SS dirt thing! 

Straighten the ding, resolve the tire damage and back on board! 

Eric, sounds like a good experience, getting back on dirt and giving the SS thing a go. Gets even easier with more miles on the odometer! Classic! Enjoy that feeling of yesterday's adventure cause it will be more difficult to get that in the future! You'll hafta earn that sooner than later...


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Can't keep me down, it's no accident that my wife's bikes parts are 100% interchangeable with mine.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Eric, sounds like a good experience, getting back on dirt and giving the SS thing a go. Gets even easier with more miles on the odometer! Classic! Enjoy that feeling of yesterday's adventure cause it will be more difficult to get that in the future! You'll hafta earn that sooner than later...


The idea that cycling gets easier as you get fitter is bull$#1+. Being fitter means I can endure the pain longer and/or dig deeper. In other words, the fitter I am, the more I suffer, and the harder it is.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Ferrol / A Coruña / Galicia / Spain









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Eric F said:


> The idea that cycling gets easier as you get fitter is bull$#1+. Being fitter means I can endure the pain longer and/or dig deeper. In other words, the fitter I am, the more I suffer, and the harder it is.


Or as Greg Lemond said, "It never gets easier; you just go faster."


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> The idea that cycling gets easier as you get fitter is bull$#1+. Being fitter means I can endure the pain longer and/or dig deeper. In other words, the fitter I am, the more I suffer, and the harder it is.


What it does is provide the endurance and stamina needed for the deed which is far from bullshit! Does it cause pain and suffering, yus, it can. When I am in good form and riding my regular haunts, this is lessened to a great extent over being out of form and condition. So, that, in my mind is easier for me! Just sayin'.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

NordieBoy said:


> Or as Greg Lemond said, "It never gets easier; you just go faster."


Zactly! 

That said, I'm finding the SS won't let me push hard in segments where I would on a geared bike simply because the gears aren't there to support it. On the flip side, the SS also forces me against my limits in places I probably wouldn't be if I had gears. I'm pretty much in the wrong gear most of the time. Such is the magic of a SS.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Hot one yesterday. I was definitely cooked from the day before. Stacking up back to back to back rides made me cut my losses and find some cold beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Singlespeedin' in the hot, hot, heat!! My frequently-used route for short rides (sub-1.5 hour) is mostly in the shade, so it wasn't too bad. The main climb, however, not so much. I took it at the most moderate pace I could manage with my gearing, and stopped a couple of times to get my body back under control. The new blue paw pads (PNW Loam) are a definite improvement over the previous Bontrager grips.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

10 miles and 2000' of climbing on a loop I used to do regularly was a lot easier with 20 less years, 20 less pounds, and 20 more gears. 20 less degrees would have been nice, too. Today's ride kicked my ass...and was a lot of fun.

Brown Mtn. Road (Pasadena, CA)


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Eric F said:


> View attachment 1935644


Long live the Time ATAC!


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Spain - Galicia - Catoira









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Top of Cerro N3gro (apparently mtbr doesn't like the Spanish word for "black", so I replaced the e with a 3), overlooking Cherry Canyon (La Canada, CA). Some excellent singletrack takes you back to the bottom of the fire road climb. There is a nice network of trail options in this little area. Total ride: 14 mi, 1600'


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I recently converted my Breezer Lightning to SS. I haven't ridden it much in the last three years after getting my Stache. I thought I would go SS with it just to make it a change of pace bike for when I ride with my daughter. I always felt guilty walking by it when I would take the Stache out. It is such a good looking bike and the steel frame has such a nice ride to it that it was a shame that I didn't ride it much. I took it out for its second ride after the conversion last night for an 18 mile ride. I had a great time! I just need to get a dropper post for it now.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally got my Reeb. Been a couple years since I was on a SS.


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)

OperatorBo said:


> Finally got my Reeb. Been a couple years since I was on a SS.
> View attachment 1936921


😔

I'm still awaiting the repair of mine... I had an absolutely stunning RAW steel Dikyelous w/ clearcoat that just could not stand up to the sauna that is riding in the South. When one of the bottle bosses finally popped; I knew it had to go back for stripping, repair, and powdercoating.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Singlespeeding is weird - I have to ride it at least once a week or it feels like I lose all ability to SS. My last SS ride was about 10 days ago - and this was the result of last nights ride


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

jcaiii said:


> I'm still awaiting the repair of mine... I had an absolutely stunning RAW steel Dikyelous w/ clearcoat that just could not stand up to the sauna that is riding in the South. When one of the bottle bosses finally popped; I knew it had to go back for stripping, repair, and powdercoating.
> 
> View attachment 1936953
> 
> ...


Are those bottle bosses rivnuts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

cool and fragrant early morning after a rain storm last night.


----------



## Trev DM (Mar 3, 2018)

Was a good day for a roll 😊


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Longest SS ride so far (19mi, 2400'). Some really hard parts, including one fire road section I had to walk, but a lot of really fun stuff, too. This SS machine is definitely demanding a different kind of fitness (brute force) than my body is familiar with. I'm loving it!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Rode Navajo Lake Loop trail above Cedar City, UT nice change when Hurricane is 105, 70s at 9000ft. Forgot the bike pic. Fun intermediate trail, rode it CCW from east end which is opposite Trailforks direction but made for some extended downhill runs on south side.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Been out of the MTB world for a while, getting back into it. Please post up your current ride!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

slohr said:


> Been out of the MTB world for a while, getting back into it. Please post up your current ride!


Here's the ROS9 bike I rode, but usually when in UT I take the R1ot for Gooseberry etc just swap the wheelset over


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Does this count?










Was really missing my SS the other day when my DR blew up and I had to turn my geared bike into an SS on the trailside.

It was a fantastic ride otherwise.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> Here's the ROS9 bike I rode, but usually when in UT I take the R1ot for Gooseberry etc just swap the wheelset over
> 
> View attachment 1937819
> 
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Well played, Ogre! well played... Being resourceful has dividends waiting.

soccal_jack, nice pix to share and glad ya did. Looks like a great experience was had.


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)

Little_twin said:


> Are those bottle bosses rivnuts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are... and hopefully it's an easy repair. I just got the email back the other day saying they were done with the frame prep and doing the repairs. I had to pick a new frame color for powdercoat and chose their matte olive drab w/ black logos.



slohr said:


> Been out of the MTB world for a while, getting back into it. Please post up your current ride!


Vassago Optimus Ti until I get my REEB back.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

jcaiii said:


> They are... and hopefully it's an easy repair. I just got the email back the other day saying they were done with the frame prep and doing the repairs. I had to pick a new frame color for powdercoat and chose their matte olive drab w/ black logos.
> 
> Vassago Optimus Ti until I get my REEB back.
> 
> View attachment 1937948


Huh, very odd decision since it takes almost no more time to braze in a bottle boss and the results are far superior.

Glad they're taking care of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Early morning twilight


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

slohr said:


> ROS is still looking good!


Here's the next one Vassago Radimus(last one in April), happy birthday to me for #63, been waiting on the wheelset for 2 months hopefully by end of month.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Little_twin said:


> Huh, very odd decision since it takes almost no more time to braze in a bottle boss and the results are far superior.
> 
> Glad they're taking care of you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of high end frames still or used to use rivnuts for their bottle mounts. Think moots. I got tore a cage off my chumba when I got doored and had to install a rivnut in hole.

But I def agree with you. They should be brazed in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

jct said:


> A lot of high end frames still or used to use rivnuts for their bottle mounts. Think moots. I got tore a cage off my chumba when I got doored and had to install a rivnut in hole.
> 
> But I def agree with you. They should be brazed in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just because it's done doesn't mean it's the right choice, and bottle bosses take literally no time to braze in. Each one takes a total of about 3 minutes and that's with all of the pre cleaning and applying flux. Once the tube cools they get soaked for about 5 minutes, wiped down, and are done but that time doesn't count because I can do other things. I just can't understand the logic behind using a rivnut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Little_twin said:


> Just because it's done doesn't mean it's the right choice, and bottle bosses take literally no time to braze in. Each one takes a total of about 3 minutes and that's with all of the pre cleaning and applying flux. Once the tube cools they get soaked for about 5 minutes, wiped down, and are done but that time doesn't count because I can do other things. I just can't understand the logic behind using a rivnut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would consider a rivnut a repair item similar to a helicoil. All frames I built were glued in with a TIG.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> I would consider a rivnut a repair item similar to a helicoil. All frames I built were glued in with a TIG.


For a repair sure, but the fact that a steel frame comes with rivnuts installed at the factory is surprising. There are benefits to brazing beyond appearance an reliability. A properly brazed bottle boss will reinforce the hole and be less likely to crack. It's also worth saying that this applies to steel only as aluminum and titanium can't be brazed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Little_twin said:


> For a repair sure, but the fact that a steel frame comes with rivnuts installed at the factory is surprising. There are benefits to brazing beyond appearance an reliability. A properly brazed bottle boss will reinforce the hole and be less likely to crack. It's also worth saying that this applies to steel only as aluminum and titanium can't be brazed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beer cans don't take brazing, nor does Ti, however, I have TIG brazed plenty of 4130/4140 in my day.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Beer cans don't take brazing, nor does Ti, however, I have TIG brazed plenty of 4130/4140 in my day.


Yes, I stated that ti and aluminum can't be brazed, never said or even implied that it could.

I too have brazed and tig brazed plenty, it's easy, it's fast, there is no reason not to braze water bottle bosses into a steel frame, hence my surprise about a steel frame coming from the factory with rivnuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Return to El Prieto - This is a very well known (mostly) downhill single track in the hills above Pasadena, CA. Last time I rode it, it was on this same bike when it was current technology (20-ish years ago). There are a few rocky drops that are beyond my current confidence and skill level, but otherwise, this trail is a blast. Although a lot of details have changed over the years, there are still a lot of very familiar parts. The preceding 2.5mi climb to Brown Saddle is always a beast, but I had a few less recovery stops compared with my last time up - progress!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

bauerbg24 nyc said:


> nice...SS after 20 years!..that's going to hurt👍





Eric F said:


> Why? My first ride on this bike I found quite a bit easier than my typical road ride, simply because the lack of gears limited my speed while pedaling. The mechanical ability to push hard all the time just isn't there. I can see it being a struggle if I tried to do long steep climbs, but I don't expect to be tackling much of that on this bike.


@bauerbg24 nyc I was an idiot. Of course I'm doing long steep climbs. That's mostly all there is in my area (followed by sweet downhills), unless I just want to keep riding the same few mild-mannered trails. Yeah. It hurts like hell...and it's oh so good!!


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Eric F said:


> @bauerbg24 nyc I was an idiot. Of course I'm doing long steep climbs. That's mostly all there is in my area (followed by sweet downhills), unless I just want to keep riding the same few mild-mannered trails. Yeah. It hurts like hell...and it's oh so good!!


No Pain, No Gain! Your journey wants me to try wider bars on my 95 Schwinn moab elite and convert to SS! It was the first bike I tried as SS with a tensioner and got me hooked on SSing and led me to build my first proper SS.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

SSsteel4life said:


> No Pain, No Gain! Your journey wants me to try wider bars on my 95 Schwinn moab elite and convert to SS! It was the first bike I tried as SS with a tensioner and got me hooked on SSing and led me to build my first proper SS.


I don't think my aerobic fitness is improving on the SS, but my ability to apply brute force into the bike certainly is. I have a couple of friends with old 26ers collecting dust in their garages. I'm trying to get them over to the dark side, too.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

early morning


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

Carrabassett Back Country Challenge 50k Single Speed. Highlight was meeting Tinker Juarez.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Ogden BST









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

The Japhy eating up some Bend, OR trails


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Last Saturday's dirt therapy session on my most frequent route. After 10 days off the bike, I was feeling pretty mediocre and my motivation was pretty low. This ride got me smiling and fired up again.

Cherry Canyon - La Canada, CA...


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)

ORAMM this past Sunday... twas HHHOTTTT! Deluge of rain Saturday night left the trails in horrible shape with miles and miles of slick-as-snot roots, rocks, and mud, not to mention the oppressive rain forest riding that just saturated every single thing on me and the bike. I finished a full hour over my best time on that course from all the hike-a-bike to get to rideable sections. I'll most likely try again next year, as usually goes with short term racing memory.










On Kitsuma, looking west at I-40 toward Asheville.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Way more warm and muggy than it ever is on this ride yet I discovered afterwards that I rode it faster than normal. ⁉


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

20mi / 2500' on Sullivan Ridge and Sullivan Canyon (Los Angeles). My first time riding in this area, and will definitely be back for more. Best part was sharing dirt and catching up with a friend (and former racing buddy) that I've known for more than 40 years.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

North-central Idaho&#8230;been a few years since I've been on a SS, after this ride I have no idea as to why I ever stopped


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Super E, I think many of us had that same thought as we returned, got hooked all over again and are enjoying the ride!
Welcome back to SS.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

First ride. Just a shakedown to dial things in. Feels lite and fast even though it's 30.7 lbs. Only 91F at 0700!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pebbles, the more you ride it, the more ya love it! Gratz!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Another oddly warm early morning.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1943293
> 
> 
> Another oddly warm early morning.


Stunning...


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1943293
> 
> 
> Another oddly warm early morning.


Spot Rocker&#8230;.. awesome


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1943293
> 
> 
> Another oddly warm early morning.


Always nice to see a bike's view of what's to come!


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Another normal summer day in North England...


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer Trail (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Super E said:


> View attachment 1942835
> 
> North-central Idaho&#8230;been a few years since I've been on a SS, after this ride I have no idea as to why I ever stopped


Nice Chumba! What bars are those?


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Loren0090 said:


> Nice Chumba! What bars are those?


Thanks, I like this bike a lot!

Bars are the Jones Bend H-Bars. IMO they're great for SS and they totally change a rigid bike performance.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

MT Laguna east of San Diego, first ride on newVassago Radimus build. Exceeded expectations.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Guys! I wasn't too active in the recent months (years) in this topic, but I still ride my 650B-d Unit every now and than. Here are som of the pics I took during the latest rides. 














































I love this this bike, it is perfect for the surrounding rolling hills.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Recent moisture made the dirt perfect. Grippy. The bike wasn't even dusty after a 3 hour ride.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Fire danger has most areas for riding closed so I have been riding from home 3 or 4 times a week. My usual follows the Cle Elum River for about 6 miles with several alternatives to get back. My 32 oval chainring is new and seems to add interesting change to power output.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

No wonder, Crankyone keeps flingin roaches while riding along...


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Hilarious reply bansheedouche. Now I understand why no one comes to this forum.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Whine much?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

there seemed to be a little bit of fall in the air this morning.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Coming up on 700 miles on this already, including some epic days up in the Rockies over the summer. This thing absolutely shreds!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Normally I think painting Ti is a sin but that Chumba up there is gorgeous.

















rode my go-to loop. Was chilly at the top at 6pm which is welcome after a summer of unusual heat.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Very different machines.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Brought the Jones camping (Lake Taghkanic, NY) and enjoyed a mix of singletrack and snowmobile trails over a few days.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

There's a trail here somewhere


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Super E said:


> View attachment 1946957
> 
> There's a trail here somewhere


Tha is a killer Stella setup!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

The local National Forest is on lock-down to limit fire danger, so my riding options out my door are also limited to an area that is fun, but not technically challenging. It was good to get out for a couple of hours, despite it being pretty hot. No hurry. Just riding. (16mi / 2000')

Cherry Canyon (La Canada, CA)


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

sunset cruise


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunrise with smoke


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

27 miles and 2700' of climbing on the Sour today. This is a loop that starts out my door and strings together 10 different trail systems in 4 towns. There's some road riding needed to tie it all together but it's about 80-85% dirt.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Warm but beautiful ride today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

very nice ride today-25 miles 4200 feet. Even some fall colors starting. Ate sh!t about halfway though. Been a while since I've dismounted at speed. Still hurts!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghood pissed off his bike today... See what ya get! Now ya hafta go to the bike shop and get a trinket for your bike and behave...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Ghood pissed off his bike today... See what ya get! Now ya hafta go to the bike shop and get a trinket for your bike and behave...


She had brand new grips on her&#8230;she must think I'm made of money! Jeez! ?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghood said:


> She had brand new grips on her&#8230;she must think I'm made of money! Jeez! ?


Keep that bike away from the LBS! She'll be buyin shoes and all kindsa stuff. 
You'll see bike tires in the closet, your stuff outta there...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Keep that bike away from the LBS! She'll be buyin shoes and all kindsa stuff.
> You'll see bike tires in the closet, your stuff outta there...


what she really wants is a new wheel set from Mike C. 🤘🏻


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghood said:


> what she really wants is a new wheel set from Mike C. 🤘🏻


Sunspot really wants some bitchen rims, bright, shiny stainless spokes and some Onyx products... Stashing the budget is ongoing...

I would say, Mike's a good man and can do a stellar wheelset for your fine bike. Start planning sooner than later.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

rides much better than it looks.


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

20miles 2300ft this morning









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Rode a great trail I'd never ridden before even though I've been riding in this area since about 2007. I need to branch out obviously. 23 miles 4100 feet.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghood, remember when your bike said explore? And has a propensity to make random turns… hold on and keep pedaling!


----------



## max t (Sep 13, 2021)

perfect sunday morning dirt










no copperheads or bears, just this little guy


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1948036


Nice new PNW grips. I'm currently using the same, in blue.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dawn patrol. No worries about the bears because they're all down in my neighborhood eating garbage ?


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

First real single speed ride. Just a 5 mile shakedown test. Lost the cable holder on the DeoreDX derailleur I was using as a chain tensioner. Good thing I don't need a shifter cable


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

26" Wheeler, Girvin, Maguras! Sick setup!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Made it to the Needle lodge at Snowbasin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Enjoying the re-opened Angles National Forest - El Prieto Canyon Trail


----------



## hakalugi (Nov 15, 2005)

Vegas urban sprawl


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Trying suspension on the Unit. Need to reduce the travel to 80mm and soften HSC...


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Riding the burn line


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Fall is my favorite


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

There use to be a forest here…


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Trying suspension on the Unit. Need to reduce the travel to 80mm and soften HSC...


Yep. Longer, lower stem and a .19mm shim removed from the compression stack seem to have helped quite a bit.
Left it at 100mm for the time being.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

North Central Idaho…


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The Larch turned.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Singletackin along the Colorado River. 

Dirtin' this time of year is a great experience, especially with a one speed automatic.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I love me some fall weather.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghood, there is a very similar vibe on those trails, my friend. The rich colors and the experience is second to none. 

Ain't life grand?


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Galicia, Spain









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## blokhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Been rocking my old girl for about 10 years now. Still strong with thousands of miles in the saddle.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Wind then snow then rain.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Cows









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw a giant mountain lion right before the sun came over the mountain. Those things are scary.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

EKG, well, part of it. Gear ratio was too tall or more likely I'm not tough enough.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands, it takes a few miles to sort out gearing and changes are incoming all the time. Enjoy the ride and have fun! 
Frankly, I have a few cogs on the bench with chains tailored for each. Having too much fun riding SS these days.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Redlands, it takes a few miles to sort out gearing and changes are incoming all the time. Enjoy the ride and have fun!
> Frankly, I have a few cogs on the bench with chains tailored for each. Having too much fun riding SS these days.


Since I've been doing this "year of singlespeed" thing, and most of it has been on my Lenz FS, 30/22 has been the main ratio. Even the 26x4" wheelset for the above Pugsley has the 22t cog mounted on it. When I built these KramPugs wheels, I was dismayed to find no spare 22's! and I was lazy. So I used the 20, which has worked out fairly good. This trail definitely pushed my limits with that. I should probably do the whole chain/cog pairing thing, but lazy and child duties and insert other excuse here


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> Since I've been doing this "year of singlespeed" thing, and most of it has been on my Lenz FS, 30/22 has been the main ratio. Even the 26x4" wheelset for the above Pugsley has the 22t cog mounted on it. When I built these KramPugs wheels, I was dismayed to find no spare 22's! and I was lazy. So I used the 20, which has worked out fairly good. This trail definitely pushed my limits with that. I should probably do the whole chain/cog pairing thing, but lazy and child duties and insert other excuse here


Keep up the SS thing! Doesn't hurt the process to ride gears periodically but the SS trains us and keeps handling skills spot on. 
Making up a set of chains with cogs is the deed that makes lazy a household term! Five minutes or less and Sunspot is sportin a different ratio. 
My ratios are 30T front with 14, 18 currently. Being that I change it up based upon the ride of the day sometimes, these parts are great things to play with. Next purchase looks to be a 32T chainring but hasta be purple cause color...

My Middlechild gets piss poor fuel economy but the smiles per mile factor is top job. 6-8 MPS, but it's such a pleasure to hit a trail and do speed. Cornering is one of my favorite pastimes along with trialsy riding.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Squally skies.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghood, I was caught in what began with that appearance and became a sleet show! Temp plummeted as it does in the mountains and it let loose. Go figure...


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Wasatch front from Antelope Island 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Went out to Virgin for annual Rampage road trip(last year no RR)








Saturday started out to North Rim for Rainbow Rim trail but forest road and snow conditions made that a no go for time headed back to Gooseberry for an abbreviated ride, got there at like 4 everybody leaving(friend in pic both SS)








Monday out for Deadringer->Goosebumps->JEM->Deadringer loop, wind was steady 15-25mph gusting to near 50 almost blown off trail twice. Scratched going up to mesa as it was into the headwind on Deadringer. Pic somewhere on Goosebumps, front coming in Hurricane earns its name in that weather


----------



## bauerbg24 nyc (Oct 29, 2020)

bearscat 50 Mile race 2021


----------



## bauerbg24 nyc (Oct 29, 2020)

spooky


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Starting to rain larch needles.


----------



## bauerbg24 nyc (Oct 29, 2020)

Yo...belt drive is what I want.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

bauerbg24 nyc said:


> Yo...belt drive is what I want.


This is my first season on it. It has worked flawlessly in all types of weather for 1900 miles 95% dirt with zero maintenance. So far so good.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghood said:


> This is my first season on it. It has worked flawlessly in all types of weather for 1900 miles 95% dirt with zero maintenance. So far so good.


I cannot help but to think of what belt drive and an Onyx hub would be like.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> I cannot help but to think of what belt drive and an Onyx hub would be like.


Can you go more silent than perfectly silent? Or does that get into some black hole effect where you never come back, and endless perfect bike ride for the remainder of eternity?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> Can you go more silent than perfectly silent? Or does that get into some black hole effect where you never come back, and endless perfect bike ride for the remainder of eternity?


All of the above! Frankly, if I had a belt bike to test, I can swipe the rear wheel offa da Wildcat and test it for curiosity sake.


----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Riding Piggy trail Krasnodar Russia 
Bike Canfield brothers Riot’15 Single speed 34-17







*


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Vadim0791 said:


> *Riding Piggy trail Krasnodar Russia
> Bike Canfield brothers Riot’15 Single speed 34-17
> View attachment 1953857
> *


How does the Riot pedal uphill with the SS and a coil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commplex (Apr 17, 2009)

Glorious morning ssufferfest on the local post rain trails.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Got a ride in between storms, awesome time to ride!


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Have not ridden single speed in 3 years, purchased a new Surly Karate Monkey frame set this past spring and moved everything I could from a full suspension bike I had not been riding to the KM. This summer a local place I ride added new trails that got me thinking about riding SS again so last week I order a spacer kit and 2 cogs and new chain, had a great ride. Did 13.8 miles and a little over 1300 of climbing.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Wind and sprinkles. I’m grateful for wool.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

racefit said:


> How does the Riot pedal uphill with the SS and a coil?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll just add that my Riot withDVO air climbs great, I think more due to CBF level anti squat curve


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

ghood said:


> Wind and sprinkles. I’m grateful for wool.


Yes, me too, I use it year round


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous crisp morning


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

wet larch needles on a Ralph make it exciting


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

2nd ride on the single speed. This time I rode the "upper" section of our local trail system. There is more elevation change and a lot more rocks. I dabbed twice. Once on a rock garden where my ratcheting timing was off. I'm used to being in a certain gear when I approach that section which leaves me 2 pedal strokes to gain momentum to get over a particular rock and ratchet past a pedal grabber. I was in a taller gear than normal didn't get the 2nd pedal stroke in and stalled on the big rock because of it. There were actually 3-4 other places where my timing was off because of gearing that I'm going to have to relearn how to clear without pedal striking that was the only one that caused me to dab. There is a short really steep hill called grunt hill. Very steep with lots of roots near the apex to rob you of momentum. I'm usually in my 15-18t to gain speed and momentum leading up to it and work my way down to the ~39 tooth at the top as the roots slow me down. I got within a bike length at the top before I stalled out. It's like riding new trails all over again as I have to learn the best way to tackle features on the single speed.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DeoreDX said:


> It's like riding new trails all over again as I have to learn the best way to tackle features on the single speed.


Good stuff. That's the fun part at first. 

Soon you'll start clearing features on the SS that you never have before on a geared bike. Pretty eye opening when that happens!  "How the hell did I do that??"


----------



## commplex (Apr 17, 2009)

New cog day for me! 34 x 20 now which will make the steep stuff very interesting but help me spin a good pace on the flats.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Unexpectedly warm and still November afternoon


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

DeoreDX said:


> 2nd ride on the single speed. This time I rode the "upper" section of our local trail system. There is more elevation change and a lot more rocks. I dabbed twice. Once on a rock garden where my ratcheting timing was off. I'm used to being in a certain gear when I approach that section which leaves me 2 pedal strokes to gain momentum to get over a particular rock and ratchet past a pedal grabber. I was in a taller gear than normal didn't get the 2nd pedal stroke in and stalled on the big rock because of it. There were actually 3-4 other places where my timing was off because of gearing that I'm going to have to relearn how to clear without pedal striking that was the only one that caused me to dab. There is a short really steep hill called grunt hill. Very steep with lots of roots near the apex to rob you of momentum. I'm usually in my 15-18t to gain speed and momentum leading up to it and work my way down to the ~39 tooth at the top as the roots slow me down. I got within a bike length at the top before I stalled out. It's like riding new trails all over again as I have to learn the best way to tackle features on the single speed.


That should be no worries to overcome with getting to know your new friend! It will take some miles but that is the why in why we do a one speed automatic in the first place. Keep at it! Look down the trail at the things you are approaching so you can plan ahead. With the decisions made, you will flow much more successfully and that is the reward. That feeling rolling along, following a great trail opportunity is awesome, ammirite?? Annnnd, I like the build, well done, Sir!

When I first had a ride with the Middlechild and the early days of return to single speeding. I thought I might have made a poor choice and would be ordering a cassette and a few components but held off. Holding off was soon to be the right choice since the old skills returned handily with miles of spinning from a very comfy seat, saddle, perch or whatever we might call it. That and 3.0 tires. Every ride was exposure to features and terrain that makes me think ahead about how to approach the upcoming features and terrain. Much like trials, I try to avoid dabs, they are taboo! 30 days in, I am now 120% addicted to my new friend, a singlespeed slack geo, long bike that just feels like an extension if rider.
The Middlechild is geared 30:14 for a very comfortable range of speed and I like a cadence that is 120-175, my powerband range.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Other great day in Galicia, Spain
















Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Got back on mine after the first rains. Felt good to spin em. After riding single exclusively for over seven years then going geared, jumping back on it is like you never forget!!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Last after work ride of the year. Living on the far eastern edge of the Central time zone it gets dark at 5pm after daylight savings time.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lights, did I just say LIGHTS?!?!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

DeoreDX said:


> Last after work ride of the year. Living on the far eastern edge of the Central time zone it gets dark at 5pm after daylight savings time.
> View attachment 1955621





BansheeRune said:


> Lights, did I just say LIGHTS?!?!


Exactly! You need to get some Lights!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

winter is creeping down the mountain


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghood, that metamorphosis is occurring here in my region too! The Mayor and Sarge III are getting a jones for letting out some air and riding the white stuff. Looking forward to giving the snow ride a go to keep on two wheels all winter long.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice hot XC race today, roll on summer


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Nice hot XC race today, roll on summer


Mhmmm, go ahead and gloat! Pfft! We are running out of warm days and you just hafta start!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Snow and sun


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Danger, thin ice! And that first pic is breathtaking, G!! Nice shot...


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Yesterday, with four friends with geared bikes. They don't have idea that the future is ride in SS 









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Riding it while I still can…


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Super E said:


> Riding it while I still can…
> View attachment 1956028
> 
> View attachment 1956029
> ...


What’s that rear fender?


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

ghood said:


> What’s that rear fender?


MudHugger, best rear coverage I’ve found and super durable.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Agreed on that. First thing that goes back on my bike as soon as the trails turn sloppy! The front ones are good too.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

bolo said:


> Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


I think something is missing here.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

The photo, I don't understand my previous post, sorry!!









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Installed a KS 170mm dropper and a HG driver for the Bontrager Carbon Line 30 wheels, was not aware they made a HG driver.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Powerline easements are steep.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It’s on: Canfield N9 SS 27.5


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Short gearing, Ben. Looks awesome!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool fall weather is here. Leg warmers and wind breaker come out of hibernation.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Mud and 60-degree temps are kinda unusual here in November…I guess that means I get to ride more.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

A warm Santa Ana SoCal Sunday ride


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Mid-November night temps in the upper 50s Fahrenheit felt a little strange. The wind was howling and the bears haven’t denned up yet. I was alert.


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

socal_jack said:


> A warm Santa Ana SoCal Sunday ride
> View attachment 1957076


where in socal are you riding SS? i’m wanting to build up a SS but i live in the laguna beach area and i’m unsure of what gearing to start with


----------



## commplex (Apr 17, 2009)

coachxtaylor said:


> where in socal are you riding SS? i’m wanting to build up a SS but i live in the laguna beach area and i’m unsure of what gearing to start with


32x20 to start and 34x20 once you build up some SS muscle. I rode that area on an SS for ten years when I first started riding them.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

coachxtaylor said:


> where in socal are you riding SS? i’m wanting to build up a SS but i live in the laguna beach area and i’m unsure of what gearing to start with


That's in Carlsbad, I'm on 28/19 which is real close to 32/21, tires are almost 2.8 and fairly heavy. Gearing wise starting out 32/20-21 is good place to start some friends in the same area started 30/20. Depends a lot on the terrain, wheel/tire combo, fitness, age.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

it was a cold descent. That’s what happens when you under dress.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

trying to squeeze in as many as possible before the snow puts me back on gears.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Slimmed down, single (41.6"), and ever so sexy. Finally living her truth.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1957572
> 
> 
> trying to squeeze in as many as possible before the snow puts me back on gears.


Break out the plus tires and keep pedaling.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

It's a rare day when I wear a jersey anymore, but this one gets the nod regularly...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

A little pre Thanksgiving Chunk to prime the appetite.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Aquaholic, that makes me think of a section near Grand junction that I have ridden many times over the years. Thanks for the pix and reminder of better times!


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Finally get to post on this amazing thread! My first single speed since a 20” 1977 scwhinn.
Only 30x22 to get started. Have a 32 and 20 standing by for service.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Grinchy8, that looks like a good time kinda bike, awesome and gratz!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

From today’s ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

First ride on newly built bike is always an exciting time... Even moreso this time with a DIY frame and spokes made of rope...! Overall though, a success.










Winter in the UK can get a bit muddy though


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

#firsttracksmatter (first snow-ride on my newly transformed Pugs SS also matters)


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

Just spent a few months sourcing parts and all. 1 SS build. Got some rims and tires coming to finish it but put these on that I stole from my son’s bike to ride it while I wait. Son will be pissed his bike is down but I’m stoked to be riding it this weekend. 😆


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

That is quite some spec, that thing must fly! Keen to know what you think of the brakes, I was tempted by those but went XTR instead. Enjoy


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Kevin Matherne said:


> Just spent a few months sourcing parts and all. 1 SS build. Got some rims and tires coming to finish it but put these on that I stole from my son’s bike to ride it while I wait. Son will be pissed his bike is down but I’m stoked to be riding it this weekend. 😆
> View attachment 1961642
> 
> View attachment 1961641


That looks great! What did you use for chain adjustments/tension?


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

chase2wheels said:


> That looks great! What did you use for chain adjustments/tension?


Wondering the same thing!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

G-Choro said:


> Wondering the same thing!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


If that is the new Epic, the chain stay in 430. May have gotten away with 32X20 or 32X18 with half link with no tensioner.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

chase2wheels said:


> That looks great! What did you use for chain adjustments/tension?


Its the new epic with a threaded bb so I used the Trickstuff ebb they make for threaded. 32/15 on the gearing as we are flatlanders here.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin Matherne said:


> Its the new epic with a threaded bb so I used the Trickstuff ebb they make for threaded. 32/15 on the gearing as we are flatlanders here.


Nice, was the Trickstuff easy to install? Also be curious how it holds up long term.


----------



## Intramural (Nov 6, 2016)

Kevin Matherne said:


> Just spent a few months sourcing parts and all. 1 SS build. Got some rims and tires coming to finish it but put these on that I stole from my son’s bike to ride it while I wait. Son will be pissed his bike is down but I’m stoked to be riding it this weekend.
> View attachment 1961642
> 
> View attachment 1961641


Great build! I have something very similar!

I also used the trick stuff bottom bracket. It worked well, but it made the bb so wide that i can't use the external dust shields for the bearings with my XT spindles. I do have to use a half link chain.

S-works epic, enve rims bars and fork, i9 hubs and stem, XT cranks and brakes, bike yoke dropper, power2max power meter.


----------



## Intramural (Nov 6, 2016)

SSsteel4life said:


> Nice, was the Trickstuff easy to install? Also be curious how it holds up long term.


So far this is the best ebb system i have used. Trickstuff doesn't make junk. 

I would have their brakes if they weren't so pricey, and that says a lot because my bike isn't exactly a budget build.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

SSsteel4life said:


> Nice, was the Trickstuff easy to install? Also be curious how it holds up long term.


My mech liked it and said it was a easy install. Just had him double check everything today after 1st ride and it was fine. We will see how the long term goes but he thinks it will have no issues as its a solid design.


----------



## Bikesbikesbikes (Apr 4, 2021)

Was a bit slippy up there today


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

And you had fun... Good times!


----------



## graphyphoto (Oct 1, 2021)

05 Marin Nail Trail SS conversion 26" 32x21 

My local trail is on a mountain with 1000 feet elevation gain over 2 miles, so I wanted to build a SS to get stronger and enjoy the challenge. 

Over the weekend, I finished up my bike and added a wider bar with 60mm rise to alleviate lower back pain (it worked!). Trails were closed due to recent rain, so I rode laps up and down the mountain road. The bike rides like a dream. I love the SS simplicity, clean cockpit, workout, and having one choice, keep moving forward!


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas Eve , quick spin before the the trails get soft


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bank 'o Dad! Good on ya!

Frankly, currently there is snow falling and I'm torn on which bike to ride... Tire pressure a wee bit lower and out tha door with the pithy Middlechild, I suppose. Or the midfAt.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Ti SuperB XC. 34x20


----------



## Intramural (Nov 6, 2016)

Mongoguy said:


> View attachment 1962628
> 
> View attachment 1962629
> 
> Ti SuperB XC.


Way cool. Well done!


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

My dingo dog was begging for a bike run so I put on some studded tires, just what she needed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Made for a happy dog! And a fun outing.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Short Christmas ride on Christmas with my son. We have a nice little scenic 2 mile trail behind the neighborhood. Makes for a nice way to get out of the house and


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DeoreDX said:


> Short Christmas ride on Christmas with my son. We have a nice little scenic 2 mile trail behind the neighborhood. Makes for a nice way to get out of the house and


Way to leave us hanging!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Got the final three miles toward my annual Strava mileage goal the hard(est) way today.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So, you had some snow, a fatbike and a big grin, how does one improve on that?


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)

Dog is my co-pilot and doesn’t seem to mind the lack of gears.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Ice ride…studded tires, SS, and icy roads go together well.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

1st tracks of 2022.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Lots of fun snow riding lately.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Super E said:


> My dingo dog was begging for a bike run so I put on some studded tires, just what she needed.
> View attachment 1962832
> 
> View attachment 1962831


Awesome! I have 2 kelpies….9 and 11. Going strong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

800m climbing in 10km...
32°c


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Fun times in Cherry Canyon...









This loop doesn't have a lot of technical challenges, but it's a ton of fun and a good workout. Today was a cool and beautiful morning to be out on the dirt.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric, that bike sure does deliver the good times and good grins! 
Awesome stuff.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Eric, that bike sure does deliver the good times and good grins!
> Awesome stuff.


It does. Every time. I spent a lot of years riding just trying to get faster (mostly on the road). I had to learn how to ride for the fun of it again.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

6.5km of singletrack, 500m climbing...
33 degC at the top.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> It does. Every time. I spent a lot of years riding just trying to get faster (mostly on the road). I had to learn how to ride for the fun of it again.


Came to your senses and realized the groove you were getting into with a one speed automatic!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Came to your senses and realized the groove you were getting into with a one speed automatic!


The 1SA has certainly been part of it. I raced for 12 years, and then hung it up in '04 after winning a State Champ title. After 15 years off the bike, I got back in the saddle 2 years ago - different attitude, different goals, different body. It's still fun to feel fit and strong, and sometimes I do ride with a training intent, but the need to be the fastest I can possibly be isn't a concern any more. The 1SA demands a different approach to what riding is than I was used to. It's liberating because of its limitations.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> The 1SA has certainly been part of it. I raced for 12 years, and then hung it up in '04 after winning a State Champ title. After 15 years off the bike, I got back in the saddle 2 years ago - different attitude, different goals, different body. It's till fun to feel fit and strong, and sometimes I do ride with a training intent, but the need to be the fastest I can possibly be isn't a concern any more. The 1SA demands a different approach to what riding is than I was used to. It's liberating because of its limitations.


I get it. I had my stint in the race scene in years been and gone. Being fast has its moments. From time to time, I enjoy gettin into the four barrel, so to speak. Training... Damn! That happens just going out the door since I live in the mountains.
Now I wait for chemo to be done and know the path moving forward will be recovery of lost muscle mass. Going through this has not stopped riding, just limited it tremendously.

Have to say, I really enjoy the pics and words in this thread! Outstanding.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Quick 53 minute 7 mile ride after work. Easy low stress ride sandwiched about 3 miles of race pace.


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

The sound of Ti on a 14 degree morning....


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Opting for the more technically-demanding option of one of my local loops, including tight switchbacks, drops, and rock gardens - tons of fun!

Top of El Prieto Canyon Trail...









Bottom...


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

3K drop to the bottom, snow is disappearing fast


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Very nice ride on Saturday at one of my typical loops (Cherry Canyon)...until it wasn't.

Visibility below the cloud layer was quite spectacular. I felt good - not fit, but strong and agile. Had a nice chat with a couple of HS-age riders who were bemused by my old rig. It's always good to see young riders out in the dirt.

















In the closing part of my ride, I detoured from my usual route, which took me to a drop down to a stream crossing. The line I wanted to take was occupied by a few people and a dog, so I picked an alternate path. Bad choice. One rock stopped my front wheel. A different rock stopped my face. Zero stars. Do not recommend.


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

Really good riding this time of the year considering the lack of precipitation and 40-55F (allowing the ice/snow to thaw sooner) during the day for all of January. AND longer days! Clear Creek/Jacks Valley.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

That'll buff out...


Eric F said:


> Bad choice. One rock stopped my front wheel. A different rock stopped my face. Zero stars. Do not recommend.
> View attachment 1967898


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Another good day on the Chumba


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Hahaha, dirty old bastard. 

Cool looking ride! Great view. (funny crash at 9:45)


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

I enjoyed the single speed conversion at 10:45


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Constant rain for the 2hrs/36km/700m.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Just bought one of these. Looking forward to some asphalt and gravel path adventures:


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

DirtyHun said:


> Just bought one of these. Looking forward to some asphalt and gravel path adventures:
> 
> View attachment 1971054


I dig it. I have a 26" SE OM Flyer that I use as my SS gravel and single track trail pounder.. You'll have super fun on the trails with this bike. Is it a 26 or 29r?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Winter is far from over, but with days like this you’d think it was…


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Have not been out on the SS for a few weeks, the ride did not go like I would have liked it. Trail surface was pushed up, crusted from the temp swings from the last week making riding slow and laboring.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Last year I had an odd crash that took my Verhauen frame out of commission. Last week I built up its replacement, another Vassago but a Mooseknuckle this time. I've ridden carbon, aluminum & steel singlespeeds from rigid to 120mm fork, skinny tires to mid fat & I've got to say, I think this bike is going to be my favorite. We're still in the depth of winter here in western MA but I got to put about 40 miles on Bullwinkle this weekend. I'm not yet fit but I managed to take down 3 PRs, all of which were set at the height of my fitness & on a dual sus geared bike. I can't wait to spend more time on this bike!


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

MaX-D said:


> I dig it. I have a 26" SE OM Flyer that I use as my SS gravel and single track trail pounder.. You'll have super fun on the trails with this bike. Is it a 26 or 29r?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It's a 29er. I had a Stolen Zeke for a while, sold it, then fell for the even bigger wheeled BMXer.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Quick blast today.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'll get right on it!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Aquaholic said:


> Yeah, I'll get right on it!
> View attachment 1973118
> View attachment 1973119


Show-Off!!!!!!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Owie....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Double A, M, C, O, Deore...


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

Winter making its last attempt


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

15 miles at Gooseberry on the Coconino SS. Absolutely classic singlespeed terrain!


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

mixed ride this morning 
20 miles of canals, country estates and fine singletrack


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Masochistic endeavors.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Snow melting back enough to get some climbing miles in


----------



## Mtbdavefl (10 mo ago)

Quick snap at one of the best sections of one of the best trails at the best park in the state


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

picked up this Fuse frame for cheap and built this up. It rides pretty well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Chase, that looks so inviting for a trail rip. Good on you to adopt a bike that needs a lil love.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Chase, that looks so inviting for a trail rip. Good on you to adopt a bike that needs a lil love.


It rides pretty well, not too harsh.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chase2wheels said:


> It rides pretty well, not too harsh.


Just gotta gitter dialed in. Tire pressure etc. and adventure is in order. I like the appearance of the bike. Looks very comfy and fun to ride.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Just gotta gitter dialed in. Tire pressure etc. and adventure is in order. I like the appearance of the bike. Looks very comfy and fun to ride.


Yep, I’m riding 2.4 Aspens currently with 19psi in the front and 20psi in the rear. They roll fast and take the edge off the Arizona desert/rocks. I’m not riding on any tech etc.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chase2wheels said:


> Yep, I’m riding 2.4 Aspens currently with 19psi in the front and 20psi in the rear. They roll fast and take the edge off the Arizona desert/rocks. I’m not riding on any tech etc.


Sounds like you have it going on. Looser conditions in the AZ desert and low pressure lend to flotation that makes it a good experience.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

DeoreDX said:


> View attachment 1975724


Not trolling but here is a question I really don’t understand… please help. What is the purpose of SS? Like all of us, we started on one speed. When five speeds came out, awesome upgrade. Then 10, 15 and so on. Is it weight or what. I climbed the Alps with gears and just don’t get it.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Not trolling but here is a question I really don’t understand… please help. What is the purpose of SS? Like all of us, we started on one speed. When five speeds came out, awesome upgrade. Then 10, 15 and so on. Is it weight or what. I climbed the Alps with gears and just don’t get it.


SS isn't for everyone. 

About 15 years ago, I made the switch from full suspension 26 inch bike to rigid SS 29er. The 29er was faster, it was dead simple & I couldn't afford anything more at the time. That bike was the most fun bike I'd ridden at & changed mtb for me. It got me fit, got me fast (relatively) & way more interested in riding. These days, I still have an SS bike but I also ride a geared full suspension bike. Some days I ride gears but a lot of days I just grab my singlespeed & go hammer for a few hours. 

You say you "just don't get it" & that's totally understandable but have you made an effort to ride SS for any substantial amount of time?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Pedalon2018 said:


> What is the purpose of SS?














Pedalon2018 said:


> Like all of us, we started on one speed.


Wanna get back to that childlike feeling of riding a bike for fun? Give it a try. Either you get it, or you don't.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Not trolling but here is a question I really don’t understand… please help. What is the purpose of SS? Like all of us, we started on one speed. When five speeds came out, awesome upgrade. Then 10, 15 and so on. Is it weight or what. I climbed the Alps with gears and just don’t get it.


Definitely not weight for me. My Single speed is a big heavy 32lbs steel framed monster truck with a Fox 36 and heavy casing tires.

I don't know anyone else's motivations but I originally did it for the challenge with the goal to make me a stronger rider. On my full suspension geared bike often I'm just sitting in the saddle spinning the cranks mindlessly as a motor. When I'm riding a new trail the trail itself and the new adventure and surroundings keep me engaged in the moment. But on my local trails I ride 100 times a year it can get a bit repetitive. The single speed requires a bit more thought navigating the trail and you are more engaged in the process. More standing. More pumping. More body English. I use core muscles that I never had to on the geared bike. Simple grades which were easily tackled by sitting and using the mechanical advantage of the drivetrain were now dead lifts on the bike. I've gotten physically stronger in the process. I'm less efficient than I am on a geared bike but because of that it feels like I get more exercise in a 1-2 hour ride than I would on my geared bike.

Now when I get on my geared bike it feels like cheating in a good way. Obstacles that had a 50/50 clear rate before the single speed were impassable at first. But once I learned to clear them on the single speed even at a 50/50 rate I now breeze over like they are nothing on my suspended geared bike. I ride 90% SS 10% geared suspension bike so when I ride my full suspension bike it feels like a treat and has made those rides more enjoyable as well.

The other thing is it's just a helluva lot less maintenance. No pivots. No shifters. No derailleur hangers to keep in line. No worry about sticks tangling themselves up in the derailleur. As my go to daily ride for 100+ rides a year this can be quite a time saver.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Blackies Pasture said:


> Not my latest ride, but the last one I took a a picture


were is that its so green 🌳👌


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

redwarrior said:


> SS isn't for everyone.
> 
> About 15 years ago, I made the switch from full suspension 26 inch bike to rigid SS 29er. The 29er was faster, it was dead simple & I couldn't afford anything more at the time. That bike was the most fun bike I'd ridden at & changed mtb for me. It got me fit, got me fast (relatively) & way more interested in riding. These days, I still have an SS bike but I also ride a geared full suspension bike. Some days I ride gears but a lot of days I just grab my singlespeed & go hammer for a few hours.
> 
> You say you "just don't get it" & that's totally understandable but have you made an effort to ride SS for any substantial amount of time?


Well not in 50 years. I rode Schwin’s heaviest bikes to deliver 110 papers everyday. Had baskets in the back and a big one up front, all SS of course. But I need to ride some latest models to see for myself. Thank You for your input.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Not trolling but here is a question I really don’t understand… please help. What is the purpose of SS? Like all of us, we started on one speed. When five speeds came out, awesome upgrade. Then 10, 15 and so on. Is it weight or what. I climbed the Alps with gears and just don’t get it.


Has little to do with weight and everything to do with the ride experience and how involving SS really is. 
Pure bike handling at its best. 
The bike itself is simple and reliable however, how one rides SS requires so much more from the rider than geared ever will. Paying attention to terrain, anticipation of power needs as a climb approaches, the list goes on.

Annnnd, well said, MattiThundrrr!


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Not trolling but here is a question I really don’t understand… please help. What is the purpose of SS? Like all of us, we started on one speed. When five speeds came out, awesome upgrade. Then 10, 15 and so on. Is it weight or what. I climbed the Alps with gears and just don’t get it.


I grew up riding BMX bikes and swore I'd never give up gears again when I rode my first road bike in college.

Then last year I moved back east from years of living out west, and went through a pretty bad MTB withdrawal. So I converted my bike into a SS and its made the local trails here way more fun and challenging. I don't have much time either with work, but a 1-2hr ride on a SS is great for the legs.

Plus the simplicity of SS reminds me of why I absolutely loved riding simple, no frills bikes as a kid. Anyone who says it's not about the weight, I don't believe it. It's sort of refreshing not to have the modern day pie plate cassettes like a boat anchor on the back wheel.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Loren0090 said:


> I grew up riding BMX bikes and swore I'd never give up gears again when I rode my first road bike in college.
> 
> Then last year I moved back east from years of living out west, and went through a pretty bad MTB withdrawal. So I converted my bike into a SS and its made the local trails here way more fun and challenging. I don't have much time either with work, but a 1-2hr ride on a SS is great for the legs.
> 
> Plus the simplicity of SS reminds me of why I absolutely loved riding simple, no frills bikes as a kid. Anyone who says it's not about the weight, I don't believe it. It's sort of refreshing not to have the modern day pie plate cassettes like a boat anchor on the back wheel.











26.5 #'s of awesome. Steel framed plusser equipped with a one speed automatic transmission. Trialsy, playful and a blast to ride. Not light by the weight weenie standard. 
More fun than a bloke should be legally permitted to have. Requires rider participation that gears would otherwise cover up.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Out on Jeep trails with the Salsa Sunday. Priest Rock in Los Gatos just to see if there's anything left. I still got ... some of it left.  ... Tuesday Edit: Super painful mash up Dogmeat / Priest Rock starting from this hill where I stopped on Sunday to the top and a bit more on Kennedy ridge bottom pic. Some good hard riding Sunday +Tuesday. Dogmeat no dab challenge is over in two days. Close but it's not gonna happen for me this year. Boo hoo 😂


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Three rides in 3-days, 14k total elevation gain…


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Reptile blocking the way on the Arizona Trail today.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Surfindabass (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Mud, blood, and pushing the limits of daylight...just the way I like it.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

The Krampus saw dirt for the first time yesterday. It was good to be back on singletrack on a steel SS!!


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

31 miles around the local trails


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The Krampus saw dirt for the first time yesterday. It was good to be back on singletrack on a steel SS!!
> 
> View attachment 1978792
> 
> ...


Looks more like a big wheel bmx bike than a mtb. I dig it!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## larrylund (Jan 26, 2008)

jay91_ss said:


> View attachment 1978810
> 
> 31 miles around the local trails


Is that a chain tensioner? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

larrylund said:


> Is that a chain tensioner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes Larry it is but doesn't really do anything . 
I've got a xt qr holding the wheel it doesn't move


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

50km, 1,200m, 3hrs, 32/22 gearing.








Coppermine+ - Fran M.'s 49.7 km mountain bike ride


32/22 - good cruising gearing. 32/20 for a race around here? Brilliant condition... Except for Boulder Valley. Bloody, bloody awful.




www.strava.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The Krampus saw dirt for the first time yesterday. It was good to be back on singletrack on a steel SS!!
> 
> View attachment 1978792
> 
> ...


Now that bike is fully addicted to dirt! Top job, OneSpeed! Wanna fly, kid, ya gotta buy, kid.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

NordieBoy said:


> 50km, 1,200m, 3hrs, 32/22 gearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking ride. checked out the strava. Quite a long climb to start out 👍


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

chase2wheels said:


> Awesome looking ride. checked out the strava. Quite a long climb to start out 👍


All good backcountry rides start with a 12mile, 2,000ft climb don't they?
The main descent got re-surfaced 3 years ago but the rain in the meantime has weirdly washed out the clay and left the baby heads for some strange reason.
Was about 6min slower going as hard as I felt safe to.
This time was 23min, I've done 17min.
Was so rough that in the corners of you weren't carrying enough momentum, you could easily stall between the rocks and if you were carrying enough momentum, your arms and kidneys got a real hammering.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

chase2wheels said:


> Awesome looking ride. checked out the strava. Quite a long climb to start out 👍


All good backcountry rides start with a 12mile, 2,000ft climb don't they?
The main descent got re-surfaced 3 years ago but the rain in the meantime has weirdly washed out the clay and left the baby heads for some strange reason.
Was about 6min slower going as hard as I felt safe to.
This time was 23min, I've done 17min.
Was so rough that in the corners of you weren't carrying enough momentum, you could easily stall between the rocks and if you were carrying enough momentum, your arms and kidneys got a real hammering.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

I can already imagine how sore my knees would be the next day climbing up something like that.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

kirroughtree forest this week on hoilday


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

jay91_ss said:


> View attachment 1980443
> 
> kirroughtree forest this week on hoilday
> 
> View attachment 1980442


----------



## FJ40runr (Aug 27, 2017)

Failed to take a photo recently so had to dig into the recent archives. Photo is Kofa, a little known SS paradise in my experience.

Today however, I experienced the agony of a too short gear. I mistakenly thought too tall was the only way to bring about ‘pain’. Learning experience.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

From last spring on the AZT.


----------



## Morry (11 mo ago)

moved...


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Welsh Bikepacking at its finest. 88miles 8,000ft of assent


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Early morning rides are good.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

First ride on a bike I've been building for awhile. Onyx Classic hub + SS is a delightfully quiet experience. If you haven't checked out @Little_twin and his super well built steel frames, and you are in the market for something along those lines, then I would highly recommend checking his stuff out. That, and he's a great guy to work with. Thanks Nick! I believe this bike will see the majority of my seat time henceforth. Can't wait to ride it again!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

GoldenPromise said:


> View attachment 1982919
> 
> 
> First ride on a bike I've been building for awhile. Onyx Classic hub + SS is a delightfully quiet experience. If you haven't checked out @Little_twin and his super well built steel frames, and you are in the market for something along those lines, then I would highly recommend checking his stuff out. That, and he's a great guy to work with. Thanks Nick! I believe this bike will see the majority of my seat time henceforth. Can't wait to ride it again!


Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

First MTB race last night  No singlespeed category so it was full of whippets in lycra, but a tough / steep course (10 miles, 1750ft) with few flat sections suited SS well and I managed to win the "enthusiast" class. My time would have placed 11th out of 29 in the "racer" category (at least 1 full time pro turned up, plus a few semi pro riders). And all on a home built frame 

I was always "the fat kid" at school and was horrendously unfit through my 20s and early 30s. I've never attempted anything like this before (racing or proper training), so I think it proves that if you put your mind to anything, you can succeed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go, Adam!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

I finally defeated my nemesis. There is a section of trail that always causes me to dab when I ride up it. There is a steep bypass to the left too steep for me to climb with my gearing or a step up rock feature that I can clear easily on my geared bike but my single speed gearing was always too high to really gain the speed on the uphill run-up and I never had the speed/momentum to get up it. The step up rock was my best option to clear the trail without dabbing. I would always stall at the top front wheel barely on top but not quite high enough to push the bike all the way up. I always thought someone more skilled than me could make it up it but I never could. So I decided to session the feature yesterday. After 10 or so failed attempts some closer than others trying to muscle and effort as much speed as possible and still failing I started relooking at the terrain. I just needed an extra half mph and I think I could clear it. Once I studied the terrain closely I realized if I started up the bypass started my runup at an angle instead of straight up the trail there was a rock with a slight downhill edge I could use to get a boost of speed. Such a slight feature doesn't look like much but gave me just enough boost in entry speed that I had the momentum to clear the feature. Now the problem has switched to one of speed and momentum to one of correct entry setup and timing/technique. Sessioned it until I cleared it 3 times to make sure it wasn't dumb luck. Clearance rate is about 50% but now I have unlocked the secret I just need more practice.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

50+ mph winds on Horesethief yesterday...like riding in a sandblaster!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

DeoreDX said:


> I finally defeated my nemesis. There is a section of trail that always causes me to dab when I ride up it. There is a steep bypass to the left too steep for me to climb with my gearing or a step up rock feature that I can clear easily on my geared bike but my single speed gearing was always too high to really gain the speed on the uphill run-up and I never had the speed/momentum to get up it. The step up rock was my best option to clear the trail without dabbing. I would always stall at the top front wheel barely on top but not quite high enough to push the bike all the way up. I always thought someone more skilled than me could make it up it but I never could. So I decided to session the feature yesterday. After 10 or so failed attempts some closer than others trying to muscle and effort as much speed as possible and still failing I started relooking at the terrain. I just needed an extra half mph and I think I could clear it. Once I studied the terrain closely I realized if I started up the bypass started my runup at an angle instead of straight up the trail there was a rock with a slight downhill edge I could use to get a boost of speed. Such a slight feature doesn't look like much but gave me just enough boost in entry speed that I had the momentum to clear the feature. Now the problem has switched to one of speed and momentum to one of correct entry setup and timing/technique. Sessioned it until I cleared it 3 times to make sure it wasn't dumb luck. Clearance rate is about 50% but now I have unlocked the secret I just need more practice.
> 
> View attachment 1983308


sessions are good for sorting technique. Not all is in speed and momentum but how body English works with it. 
glad to hear your success!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

19 miles, 3000 feet, 38°, and we only saw one other person. I dig.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

3:55am in the desert, beat the heat, beat the crowds and one heck of a time with that full moon! Fixed the swinging doprout bolt that stripped, but now my front brake is howling terribly, I think I didn't bed them in properly, Oh well. Perfect start to Saturday!
IMG_4538 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_4541 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Driverfound337 said:


> 3:55am in the desert, beat the heat, beat the crowds and one heck of a time with that full moon! Fixed the swinging doprout bolt that stripped, but now my front brake is howling terribly, I think I didn't bed them in properly, Oh well. Perfect start to Saturday!
> IMG_4538 by driverfound337, on Flickr
> IMG_4541 by driverfound337, on Flickr


Sweet! Where is this?


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Woke up early 5AM ish and decided to grab a nearby sunrise pic. Ended up heading out to Los Gatos as usual to hit the Jeep trails in Sierra Azul knowing crew or a hiker gal pal would show up. 10 + miles and 3000 ish footies with friends was the ticket. Trying for a moon pic tonite.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

BrianU said:


> Sweet! Where is this?


This is RMR (red mountain rush) in mesa AZ, quite the view right! 
Red Mountain Rush on Trailforks


https://www.trailforks.com/trails/red-mountain-rush/


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Quick after work spin


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Prepping for a 2 stage gravel race next month.
Step 1: Drop bars on the Unit.
Step 2: Not 2.3" Mezcals, 38mm Ramblers should be moar better.
Step 3: Choose a gear ratio that's a lot taller than 32/20.
Step 4: Choose a gear ratio that's a little taller than 42/20.
Step 5: Choose a gear ratio that's a little taller than 42/19.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Driverfound337 said:


> This is RMR (red mountain rush) in mesa AZ, quite the view right!
> Red Mountain Rush on Trailforks
> 
> 
> https://www.trailforks.com/trails/red-mountain-rush/


Rode Alp d’Huez up to RMR on the SS a couple weeks ago. Definitely paid for the descent up front on Alp.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Step 5: Choose a gear ratio that's a little taller than 42/19.


Damn. My only 18t is on the road bike and I think a 17 will be a leetle bit much for hilly 68 and 50km stages.
It may also be wet...


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Had a fair bit of rain recently so many of the trails were a bit muddy, but still had an awesome blast in some prime evening sunshine 

Enjoying the Barzo / Mezcal tyre combo so far, having come from Ray / Ralph.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Coaster cruisin


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MattiThunderrrr, that bike makes me desire a classic... Those were our mountain bikes back in the day. Fire roads and singletrack, a klunker with 2.125's and we were happenin'! 

Another makes my desire to order a RetroTec...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2019)

Pit stop at a labyrinth


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

BansheeRune said:


> MattiThunderrrr, that bike makes me desire a classic... Those were our mountain bikes back in the day. Fire roads and singletrack, a klunker with 2.125's and we were happenin'!
> 
> Another makes my desire to order a RetroTec...


Do it! More fun than a barrel of monkeys on a motorbike! But the bar position leaves a little to be desired; when I am out of the saddle, my hands are almost in my hip pockets. Thinking of a weird "upgrade" in the near future to somewhat remedy the situation AND add a little "suspension" to the cockpit.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Classic for the classic! Looks very nice and carries the vintage vibe nicely.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Nice. Steep ass rock rolls!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally got around to putting xt brakes with bigger rotors on it. Should have done that 18 months ago.


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1985059
> 
> View attachment 1985060
> 
> ...





ghood said:


> View attachment 1985059
> 
> View attachment 1985060
> 
> ...


How are you getting along with the Rocker? Stock gearing?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Absolutely love it. Stock gearing. 2200 miles in and have not touched the drive train. I really love the Fox fork on it too.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Spot Rocker, 34x20 gearing. Works well for southern AZ. Today riding near Colossal Cave in Tucson.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Took the Pugs SS for a bit of a spin today.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

Captain Ahab
Moab


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Rode the Chester up to Secret today, beta-testing the new Cooziecage II which, I might add, performed flawlessly.


----------



## Singlespeeds (11 mo ago)

Raced the Spring Epic 8 Hour last weekend, an hour outside of Toronto; second place singlespeed!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool clouds and fog this morning.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Trying out this E-bike, works good


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Tacky spring dirt makes stomping up the steeps simpler. Just a matter of brute force.


----------



## elab (Jul 1, 2004)

Turnbull Canyon, SoCal


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

elab said:


> View attachment 1987010
> 
> 
> Turnbull Canyon, SoCal


been a hella long time since I had a ride at Turnbull.


----------



## elab (Jul 1, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> been a hella long time since I had a ride at Turnbull.


 much more crowded now, but still good riding


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

elab said:


> much more crowded now, but still good riding


Can only imagine! Lotsa great adventure took place there.


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

I got out for a ride after work yesterday. Reno is still green-ish for a little while until the heat settles in for the summer.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

More single speed E-bike testing, working good.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

7 hour race this weekend. Technical course with a lot of climbing, but tons of fun!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

perfect weather today


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

Saturday’s ride, Whites lane in Hampton, NH.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Ah summer, how I miss thee...









I haven't ridden for 5 days. Raining and the tracks I normally ride when it's pissing down are closed for logging


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy falls victim to withdrawal, in other news...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> NordieBoy falls victim to withdrawal, in other news...


Steady ride scheduled today, short intervals tomorrow, short track XC race the day after.
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Steady ride scheduled today, short intervals tomorrow, short track XC race the day after.
> What could possibly go wrong?


.
Sounds like a menu worthy of good times!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I carried a GPS for a UM recreation area research program. And it was muggy for here.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Got all of 1/5th of a mile from the trailhead when one of those random pop up showers we get in the south materialized out of nowhere right over my head and the rain started to fall. Sat in a shelter by the parking lot watching it rain for 10 minutes. My son who had been riding for a couple of hours when I got there showed up at the lot and we packed it up and called it a day. Managed 0.39 miles but it was pleasant after the rain cooled everything off.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> .
> Sounds like a menu worthy of good times!


Yep. A veritable smorgasbord...
Single speed road bike today, single speed full suss mtb tomorrow, geared rigid mtb for the race.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

AdamR83 said:


> 7 hour race this weekend. Technical course with a lot of climbing, but tons of fun!


Awesome ride. Maybe the most climbing I’ve ever seen for a SS ride… as a flat lander who rarely has to go taller than 32/17 gearing, what sort of gearing did you use for that race?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Still loving the wet weather and hoping it continues.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I hear those are magically delicious, ghood! 🤪


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Mugochap said:


> Awesome ride. Maybe the most climbing I’ve ever seen for a SS ride… as a flat lander who rarely has to go taller than 32/17 gearing, what sort of gearing did you use for that race?


Thank you! Bizarrely the Garmin seems to have recalculated since and put the climbing at over 11k. Weird.

Anyway, I used a very low gear: 26:18 (!). Despite this, average cadence for the ride was 61, since some uphill sections were over 20% grade and I like to stay on the bike.

I figure SS riding with a low gear like this is basically a series of intervals, and it makes you get the most out of all the terrain features when you can't pedal at more than 12mph on the flat! With judicious use of the brakes and pumping every little roller, you can still end up with a decent average speed.

I've turned the bike back to rigid now, and swapped to 32:20. Overall this setup is faster for shorter rides.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I use 32/22 as my standard ratio (same as your 26/18) and am still walking sections - need bigger legs.
Racing, I'll change to a more course appropriate ratio.



AdamR83 said:


> Anyway, I used a very low gear: 26:18 (!). Despite this, average cadence for the ride was 61, since some uphill sections were over 20% grade and I like to stay on the bike.
> 
> I've turned the bike back to rigid now, and swapped to 32:20. Overall this setup is faster for shorter rides.


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

My 1st Father’s Day ever. Rode Corral>Sidewider>Incense Cedar>Powerline in South Lake Tahoe


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

My SS ebike…easy to pedal and smooth on the rough


----------



## elab (Jul 1, 2004)

DTLA under the brake lever


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

cool air, warm sun, and tacky dirt


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

All 5.6 miles (loop) to myself this evening.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Cool, overcast ride in Tucson this morning. Even a little mist…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I see red bikes before my eyes! Love the desert ride experience.
Every time I visit Tucson, I ride Cat Mountain with it's grid like trails, awesome times.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Rode in-town this morning the red cliffs of Encinitas










There's actually some real trails here, marked thusly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jack, that unwelcome mat is rather an unwelcome sight to see. However, the dirt is lookin heavenly!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Went to Windrock bike park this weekend. Son was on my trail bike so I used my SS hard tail. Stuck to the blue and red trails but they are still steep and chunky. Talladega had massive braking bumps into every corner and it was beating me to death on what should have been the smoothest and easiest trail in the park. Two piston mt201s with resin pads even with 203 rotors was sorely lacking. Mixed surface tires didn't have the braking traction I wanted. Was getting serious muscle fatigue in my brake finger and brake fade after 3-4 runs. Started switching fingers between pointer and middle finger in the middle of the ride and was on to two fingers by the end of the day after 13 runs. Quads were shot as the hard tail didnt leave me any time I could stand and rest on a run as I had to keep my leg suspension working. Single speed? Not sure I ever had to pedal on any of the runs all day. I was beat up and tired at the end of the day but still had a blast.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Deore, you bike looks pissed! Sayin' get my seat unstuck from this damn fence and let's play! Father, son outing, doesn't get better than that!! Way to go.

Needless to say, great adventure, my friend!
Look closely at your brakes. Any misalignment is a power loss in braking. If need be, have the mountings faced so they are spot on.
I have 2 pot Hope race X2's and 180's on my Wildcat and they are more than powerful for that bike. Your two pots should do a bang-up job with 203's.
Also might try a couple psi less in those tires. A world of difference with 2.8's and air pressure.

Love that Marino!


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

The heat was bad today but I didn’t want to do anything else and figured no other idiot besides myself would be dumb enough to ride in 95°+ heat and very little shade. Ash Canyon to Kings Canyon Loop.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice ride in the woods!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Felt like peak summer here today. If it’d keep raining occasionally it’d last a while.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Sendero…works good


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I can see my house from here...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

A little urban assault this morning at my old alma mater. * I know, I know...should have had my helmet on.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Local loop. Didn't notice at the time but I got all the shiny Purple bits in one pic.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The grass is tall enough this year to lodge in my brake levers every ride. 🤘🏻


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghood, that isn't the right kinda grass...
Right bike tho'!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> ghood, that isn't the right kinda grass...
> Right bike tho'!


Other grass has a role. Lodged elsewhere.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So, what kind of fuel economy does your bike get, anyway?

Can only say, Sunspot gets around 7 miles per sammich!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Another grassy one today.


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

My gf and I riding the Corral Trail (South Lake Tahoe) last night. The fire from last fall turned these trees to toothpicks—even though the trails are still the same, the riding is so different without the foliage.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Sendero final fit is getting closer for me…


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

The smoke from Yosemite along with a high of around 96° kept everyone inside today. Got on the Clear Creek trail (just south of Carson City) just before 6p this evening and the temps dropped just enough with a breeze that it was actually just comfortable enough to ride. Went to the Knob (a viewpoint ~6.5 miles in). O/B. All to myself again.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Good ride on the local Jeep trails today in Los Gatos. 2000 footies and 18 minutes of uphill Jogabike. 







View attachment 1991470


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

Rode the Eagle Ridge Loop behind Genoa this evening. Couldn’t smell or taste the smoke today but it was still visible around the valley though. Just one other person on the trail (runner).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Riding past a few remnants of industrial leavings...


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

went from 32x19 to 32x20.

what a difference. pedaled waaaaay more.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Been trying to get back to full strength after injury earlier in the year. Last month of riding have been reaching for the geared bike, thinking to help get back. Riding the same 3 hour loop, broke out the 1speed automatic Nimble 9 today. Added a few extra miles in that normal 3 hour loop, and dropped 10 minute off the 3 hour time. Even with fiddling with the fork for the first 30 minutes of the ride as my weight is quite different since last time I rode this bike. Legs and cardio less fatigued as well at end. Why again do I need Gears! The secret of single speeding, don't tell anyone what it is, of course until you hit that wall on the SS ride.


----------



## odwa59 (Dec 13, 2021)

Finally getting around to posting. Early morning ride on my 1FG around Green Lane reservoir. 1FG has been in my stable of bikes for well over 15 years and truth be told may be my favorite..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SSsteel4life said:


> Been trying to get back to full strength after injury earlier in the year. Last month of riding have been reaching for the geared bike, thinking to help get back. Riding the same 3 hour loop, broke out the 1speed automatic Nimble 9 today. Added a few extra miles in that normal 3 hour loop, and dropped 10 minute off the 3 hour time. Even with fiddling with the fork for the first 30 minutes of the ride as my weight is quite different since last time I rode this bike. Legs and cardio less fatigued as well at end. Why again do I need Gears! The secret of single speeding, don't tell anyone what it is, of course until you hit that wall on the SS ride.
> 
> View attachment 1991732


Sounds eerily familiar... Although I am recovering from cancer treatment and trying to get back in the groove. Hmmm, looks like I need to test ride that bike and make sure it is safe! 😉 
Bike is your physical therapist but take the advice given with a grain of salt cause bikes can be devious.
One gear is all we need, jus sayin'...😁




odwa59 said:


> Finally getting around to posting. Early morning ride on my 1FG around Green Lane reservoir. 1FG has been in my stable of bikes for well over 15 years and truth be told may be my favorite..
> View attachment 1991733
> View attachment 1991734


With age comes the beauty of a good ride! Keep it up, the bike is up to task. I would gladly pedal that bike. Nice classic that is still relevant.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Trying a rigid fork on the Sendero, works amazingly well


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















took an early morning digger. It’s drying out and getting loose.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice (well, except for the hole in your leg). I'm looking to get a Rocker SS in the next couple months, same build except swapping the Crests for Flows (I'm too much of a chunky boy for the Crests). How are you liking it?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I absolutely love it. Geo is just right for how I ride. The only thing I changed was the brakes. I put XTs with bigger rotors after a full season on the stock ones. It feels like I’m cheating on climbs!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome day on the Jeep Trail Kennedy again today. Today was just a grands worth of footie with 12 minutes of Jogdabike. But bringing one of the neighbors Golden Labs back home in one piece again ... makes me happy as a pig in slop! *** One 3.5 mile run ... One big Ripley ride and two Salsa SS rides makes 4 out of last 5 days! I'll take it! ... Almost got him home but he got sidetracked again.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I ate sh!t again today on that same knee! Felt good to smash that on dirt and rocks again. I’m smart! After such tacky good dirt all spring we now have very loose dry dirt. I obviously need to adapt my riding a little faster.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghood, your bike is the little devil that pops up and encourages you to do sompin' you prolly shouldn't...


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

The smoke rolling in again from Yosemite 😩 but still a good last minute short ride on Clear Creek Trail last night.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1992697
> 
> View attachment 1992696
> 
> I ate sh!t again today on that same knee! Felt good to smash that on dirt and rocks again. I’m smart! After such tacky good dirt all spring we now have very loose dry dirt. I obviously need to adapt my riding a little faster.


My Rekon tire on the front consistently washes out quite easily on loose-over-hard unless I air it down quite a bit. I’ve read the same story from others


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Super E said:


> My Rekon tire on the front consistently washes out quite easily on loose-over-hard unless I air it down quite a bit. I’ve read the same story from others


Going the distance with proper weight bias, most tires are going to wash out when we're riding over ball bearings on a marble floor! Loose over hard is not too different, lest it just rained.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Early morning rides are always the best…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Purple bikes make it better...

Love dat Chumba!


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Went up from 30x22 to 30x20.

And shiny sparkly!


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

Evening ride in Genoa—usual 6 mi./~45 min. Eagle Ridge Loop (cw). Got on the bike around 630p. No direct sunlight but man it was hot and humid this evening. Nobody. Probably cause it was still too warm and humid (for us locals).


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Death by post monsoon humidity.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steven, we are getting the monsoons frequently in the Colorado high country. Seems to get humid and dry out rapidly following a rain.

Esker's lookin good! what gears are you using?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> Steven, we are getting the monsoons frequently in the Colorado high country. Seems to get humid and dry out rapidly following a rain.
> 
> Esker's lookin good! what gears are you using?


Thanks! Luckily it doesn’t stay humid for long. I’m running 32x19 for everything. I hate swapping out gears so I just leave this combo on full time.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Thanks! Luckily it doesn’t stay humid for long. I’m running 32x19 for everything. I hate swapping out gears so I just leave this combo on full time.


You're welcome! 32:19 should have you covered nicely. 
I run a 30:14 on my plusser and find it very enjoyable. Only swap a cog on occasion that warrants it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm finding 32/20 too high geared for my local riding 
Going back to my normal 32/22.
The next race is about 3hr and the climbing speed averages about 12kph.
Going to have to look at speeds in segments from previous races and see where my cadence would be. >60rpm and I'm seated, <60 and standing.
Try single speed they said, all you worry about are pedalling and braking they said. Hah!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> I'm finding 32/20 too high geared for my local riding
> Going back to my normal 32/22.
> The next race is about 3hr and the climbing speed averages about 12kph.
> Going to have to look at speeds in segments from previous races and see where my cadence would be. >60rpm and I'm seated, <60 and standing.
> Try single speed they said, all you worry about are pedalling and braking they said. Hah!


They left out the very essence of the experience, nothing major...
Nordie, just get in your zone, you're all good.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> They left out the very essence of the experience, nothing major...
> Nordie, just get in your zone, you're all good.


Tried 3/4 of the climb (60min) this evening with 32/20 and it looks like it'll work nicely, especially if it's a bit drier.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Tried 3/4 of the climb (60min) this evening with 32/20 and it looks like it'll work nicely, especially if it's a bit drier.


Mission accomplished, I take it. That's a great place to be.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Incredibly hot day and the dirt is so dry and cracked it is tough to ride (especially on a rigid bike.) Still worth it to be out on the trail.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Kennedy Jeep Trail in Los Gatos ... Out with the ghost crew ... First to the top and first one back to the truck for a change. I'm a kidder you know! 20/40 Combo today *_







_ Sub 20 minutes ... worth of Jogabike and sub 40 minutes of any real effort. All these bikes in pic except my Salsa were locked to the fence like horses at a Saloon! Rode by myself but met some really fun people today. Driving home I stopped for One spin on the wheel and look. I thought I dabbed again but I guess they misspelled Dad.


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

Weather was a little better than what it had been. Still about 85° with cloud coverage and a higher than usual humidity (~35%). The loop all to myself again this evening. Felt good on this ride.








Looking into Sierra Canyon from about 5800 ft.


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

Evening ride with the family (minus the baby and 9 yo puppy). Same as yesterday’s ride but slightly cooler (?) and maybe more humid (?). Not sure if it’s just me but riding slower (today on this trail) to stay within distance of my girl seems harder than riding at my own pace on a SS.
















I guess he likes rainbows too!


----------



## odwa59 (Dec 13, 2021)

^^^Simply put, nothing better!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dvsone81 discovered riding out of powerband is challenging on a SS.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Two grands worth of up with 22 minutes of Jogdabike on the Juan Solo today. Ran into the Father and Builder of Matteo's Testament wheel. The Dab is the Dab dance related to Cam Newton not about a bike dab. He's ok with folks spinning the wheel and when I did he said watch it come up on Dab ... and it did again. Joy in their faces and in mine. Find riding buddy "Dan the man" in today's Panorama from the top of Kennedy trail Los Gatos.


----------



## BoostFab (Nov 26, 2008)

Checking in from Texas


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Slow cruise...
11.5miles, 2,300ft climbing.
32/20 was not quite low enough


----------



## odwa59 (Dec 13, 2021)

dvsone81 said:


> Evening ride with the family (minus the baby and 9 yo puppy). Same as yesterday’s ride but slightly cooler (?) and maybe more humid (?). Not sure if it’s just me but riding slower (today on this trail) to stay within distance of my girl seems harder than riding at my own pace on a SS.
> View attachment 1993828
> 
> View attachment 1993827
> ...


May I inquire as to frameset in picture?


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I had a ride on the Tahoe Rim Trail this week. I took a digger, went OTB, dented my helmet, and gouged up my handlebars and stem. But the ride was still good. Took out a volume reducer in the fork and it handled the chunk much better for my weight. I'm still not sick of this bike after 5 years!


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

odwa59 said:


> May I inquire as to frameset in picture?


2020 Yeti ARC Medium
Crashed a bunch of times and so far it’s been holding up well w/o major chips/cracks in the clearcoat(?). “Raw frame” color according to Yeti…so I don’t know what kind of coating but it’s been holding up well. I’m sure all carbon frames nowadays are pretty equal (?). Been happy with it so far!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunrise. Nice that the green is hanging on this year.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

got hitchhikers earlier. 
just about the right amount of mud.

happy trails everyone


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Good ride today. Couple of thousand feet up with 26 minutes HAB in the Azul. Check out the place and see a story or two. Some of the local riders are in this. Stories of Mt. Umunhum on YouTube also.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Riding a purple SS always makes a day better…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That it does, Super E, that it does!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Sunday and Tuesday rides. I got coaxed into riding with only one off day by Dan the man!
4200 ft + 55 minutes uphill Jogdabike/HAB
3 day total. I'm the guy in the black foldable helmit hat.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Todays ride on the AZT in southern Arizona in the middle of monsoon season. Stream crossing up to the knees.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Found what I thought was a crack few months ago in my timberjack, turns out I was right, that explains all that creaking! Luckily I have been slowly buidling up a fuse. In comparison, the bikes ride basically the exact same, one just cost a bit more than the other.....Shake down ride today, headset needed re tightening 2x, and rear axle 3x, hope it's all torqued now and done with that stuff for the next ride. 
IMG_4515 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_5827 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

The KM had been in its 1x10 setup for over a year. Yesterday I finally converted it back to SS.
Today I took it for a gentle spin(/mash/grind).

Good to be back on 32/16 again.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Another awesome long torturous ride on the Sendero which continues to impress me…


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Driverfound337 said:


> Found what I thought was a crack few months ago in my timberjack, turns out I was right, that explains all that creaking! Luckily I have been slowly buidling up a fuse. In comparison, the bikes ride basically the exact same, one just cost a bit more than the other.....Shake down ride today, headset needed re tightening 2x, and rear axle 3x, hope it's all torqued now and done with that stuff for the next ride.
> IMG_4515 by driverfound337, on Flickr
> IMG_5827 by driverfound337, on Flickr


That fuse looks ace


----------



## pcjones14 (Jun 29, 2021)

Took Big Al out in single speed mode this morning on Zen trail in St. George. If this frame had sliding dropouts, it would be the perfect bike for me. In the absence of sliders, a derailleur with the limit screw adjusted for chainline works wonderfully as a tensioner.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Got in some good HAB Work yesterday. I'm doing a lot of cross training mainly on the single speed with Jogging and riding and I'm hooked on it. Two thousand feet of footies split between uphill Jogabike and riding. I only stopwatch time the uphill jogging part off the bike. I'm sure others do this ... but they don't feel they have to tell everybody about it eh? I'm counting on Tone no balance to supply the outdoor scenery shots when he starts posting up here soon? Love all the amazing shots you guys post from all over hell and back! 40 minutes of uphill jog yessirday.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

SS E-bike was the choice today for a 39-mile episode of pure fun (self-induced torture)…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

pcjones14 said:


> Took Big Al out in single speed mode this morning on Zen trail in St. George. If this frame had sliding dropouts, it would be the perfect bike for me. In the absence of sliders, a derailleur with the limit screw adjusted for chainline works wonderfully as a tensioner.
> View attachment 1996219


Way to go! Can relate to the wish for sliders.


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

pcjones14 said:


> Took Big Al out in single speed mode this morning on Zen trail in St. George. If this frame had sliding dropouts, it would be the perfect bike for me. In the absence of sliders, a derailleur with the limit screw adjusted for chainline works wonderfully as a tensioner.
> View attachment 1996219


Hi,
Great rig and landscape !
I have the exact same frame and I wanted to convert it to single speed as well. I was thinking to use the iscg tab to use a lower tensioner instead. Have you considered that ?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

First singlespeed ride since March 20 which was when I broke the frame on my Breezer. I saved up and got a Stanton Sherpa frame. I put my old parts on from the Breezer, having to use several adapters because of the different standards. I do have to use a tensioner in order to singlespeed but I had to do the same with the Breezer. Supposedly Stanton is coming out with SS dropouts but when I spoke to them in May they said that the prototypes just came in and they where still going to have to make some changes so they wouldn't be ready this summer. It doesn't bother me to use a tensioner as that is what I had to do before.
Anyway I am not in SS shape and was sucking a lot of wind but I still had a blast. The bike handles great! I can't wait until Monday night for our Monday night bike rides to ride it again.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Huckleberry, remember, singlespeed makes ya strong fast! Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Checking out what South Wales has to offer. Amazingly quiet down here considering its a long weekend with a public holiday on Monday. Did a ~30 mile loop and only saw 2 other riders, bliss!

Had a cool experience swooping down a trail with the shadow from the wind turbine blades "overtaking" me 😀


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bike is lookin' good, Adam! Enjoy that extra bike day, it is Bike Day, right?


----------



## TheYellerDog (Feb 27, 2010)

Love Commander said:


> Nice (well, except for the hole in your leg). I'm looking to get a Rocker SS in the next couple months, same build except swapping the Crests for Flows (I'm too much of a chunky boy for the Crests). How are you liking it?


I’m a bigger boy as well. Spot offered to swap the Crests for Flows at no cost when I ordered my Rocker SS. I’ve had mine for about a month, and absolutely love it.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

I got on my bike and I rode around in the woods for awhile. It was a good ride. Then I sat down and drank this beer. It was a good beer. When I was done with my beer I rode home.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeep / Greyhound Bus Trails today @ 8:30 to 10:30.
It was pretty warm out in Los Gatos today.






2k of up and 25 minutes of HAB / Jog.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Be honest, does this bike make my tires look big?








Rocky Mountain Research Station, Fort Valley Experimental Forest, Coconino National Forest, near Flagstaff, Arizona


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Bike is lookin' good, Adam! Enjoy that extra bike day, it is Bike Day, right?


Thanks man! Sadly that extra bike day was a travelling home day... but you can't win em all!


Yesterday was the UK Champs. First time I've done a singlespeed race / event and had a great time. The atmosphere was superb, loads of really nice people, and a tough course with lots of climbing. It didn't really suit me as it had a lot of fast fire road sections (both up and down) with virtually no technical stuff, but still came away with a result I wasn't expecting.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AdamR83, the singlespeed crowd is typically a fun lot to lurk with. My mate has a mountain top property that is littered with singletrack. Next month is the "Singlespeeds Only Party".
I will attend since there is BBQ an I have a singlespeed! Cannot pass up BBQ, now... 
Happy that you made the event and had a good time. Or is it a Bonny trip?


----------



## pcjones14 (Jun 29, 2021)

Brodybro29 said:


> I have the exact same frame and I wanted to convert it to single speed as well. I was thinking to use the iscg tab to use a lower tensioner instead. Have you considered that ?


I've looked at something like the Blackspire Stinger, which has an ISCG mounted version. Would love to hear if anyone has used something similar.


----------



## pcjones14 (Jun 29, 2021)

Switched parts over from Big Al to the OptOut Hooky that's been sitting idle in my garage for a while. Minor annoyance, the chain gets way close to the bottom of the chainstay and dings it in bumpy sections; I just got a 34t chainring, which should help increase clearance (vs the 30t on there now).

I also thought I'd try out the Surly fork again, and I'm always surprised at how much a rigid fork gives up. It's laughably easy to get the front end up over obstacles thanks to the light weight, but any kind of chattery terrain makes it very difficult to keep a line with the front wheel, especially when mashing up techy climbs. I just acquired a cheap full suspension, so I think I'm going to keep the Hooky like this. Since I'm not using it as my only bike, it's nice to have something that makes stale trails fun and challenging again.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Not sure what to say yet…


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Picked up this carbon fiber On One Whippet frame for cheap (~$475). Was running it with an old worn out Box Components 1x11 drivetrain, but recently switched over to single speed. 32/19 is a magic gear ratio, so I can run without a tensioner. Just about perfect for my shorter local rides. Used a bunch of stuff from my parts bin, plus a couple new items (PNW dropper, Answer 20/20 carbon bars) to complete the build.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Baker goes Devo on us! Lookin' good.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> AdamR83, the singlespeed crowd is typically a fun lot to lurk with. My mate has a mountain top property that is littered with singletrack. Next month is the "Singlespeeds Only Party".
> I will attend since there is BBQ an I have a singlespeed! Cannot pass up BBQ, now...
> Happy that you made the event and had a good time. Or is it a Bonny trip?


That sounds awesome! I hope you have a whale of a time, I'm sure you will.

Bonny is more of a Scottish (as in, Scotland) phrase... down here in England it might be used slightly in jest, or putting on a Scottish accent though 


Another day, another SS ride with a story... I bought a top spec Vitus Rapide full bike from CRC / Wiggle (Vitus is their own brand), and found a crack in the frame after 2 months.

3 weeks of protracted discussions later (all by email, because they won't supply a phone number), the full bike finally gets collected and sets off on the way back to their warranty centre - less than 100 miles from here. Why they wanted the full bike is beyond me, its in virtually new condition and I'd sent them photos to prove that.

Anyway, they now say it'll be another 4 weeks for delivery back to them plus time to 'inspect' the frame. So its going to take over 7 weeks for a simple issue! Ridiculous. Add to this that the rear hub failed in 3 rides and that took nearly 3 weeks to sort out, I'll never buy from them again, and I'll not support Vitus again.

So I found an unused 2018 Tallboy 3 CC frame locally for good money, and raided the spares bin. I've not got a shifter or suitable mech, so the bike has ended up singlespeed, but its a lot of fun! The rear end seems to have a LOT of anti-squat from sag point to full extension, so out-of-the-saddle climbs see the rear end almost completely locked out. Pretty cool.

First ride last night was a play around my local area. So lucky to have this on my doorstep and be greeted with a lovely sunset!










Something that may be of interest to others is that I found somewhere here in the UK selling microspline SS sprockets... they look pretty basic, either laser or water jet cut out of 3mm thick 304 stainless sheet, but they're pretty cheap so I bought one to have a look at: BIKEPUNX 22t single speed cog Shimano Micro Spline 1/8" 304 stainless UK made | eBay - happy to report back if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Super E said:


> Not sure what to say yet…
> View attachment 2000003
> 
> View attachment 2000005
> ...


Please confirm that this is a Litespeed as this is looking SHARP 😎👍


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Tinstigator said:


> Please confirm that this is a Litespeed as this is looking SHARP 😎👍


Funk - La Ruta Plus?


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Aha! That figures... A brand not really known atall here.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Tinstigator said:


> Please confirm that this is a Litespeed as this is looking SHARP 😎👍


Funk La Ruta Plus…it certainly smooths out a ride. I’m carrying speed through rubble and rough stuff like never before.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's my first singlespeed. Nothing too fancy. Picked up the frame about a year ago and found some parts that were too cheap to resist. Might upgrade stuff later...or not. Fun bike!


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Bars seriously?

Like to hear the logic behind using them


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tinstigator said:


> Bars seriously?
> 
> Like to hear the logic behind using them


Coulda been those crummy drops, don'tcha know!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Tinstigator said:


> Bars seriously?
> 
> *Like to hear the logic behind using them*


Simple. Sweep and Rise.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Taking a breather on the Colorado climbs with my Vassago JabberWocky.


----------



## gregkess (Oct 26, 2021)

I've been riding this Spot Honey Badger steel belt drive SS since I got it new in 2014. I've added a dropper and carbon fork and it just wants to fly! I have set up a couple other bikes for SS and looked at some other options for newer bikes, but it is still just too much fun!


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Tinstigator said:


> Bars seriously?
> 
> Like to hear the logic behind using them


I paid $20 for them and I was curious to try them out. Honestly, THE most comfortable bars i've ever ridden. Not 100% sold on them for technical trail use (which is about 80% of my riding), but i figured for $20 i'd give them a shot. If I hate them in a month then i'll just slap something else on! 

I actually really like them for standing pedaling, they put the hands in such a natural position and they're still 750 wide...


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

25 miles 3000ft of ascent around the local


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

SS full suspension should probably be illegal…I may have to sell it - it’s too soft


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

That's a shame... I've just set up a full sus bike SS and really like it!

Perhaps a shock with a lockout lever on the bars would transform it...? I don't have such a thing, but the suspension design on my bike (Santa Cruz Tallboy 3) has high (nearly 100%, would be over 100% if I dropped to a 30T front ring) anti squat around and above the sag point, so it virtually locks out when climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Super E said:


> SS full suspension should probably be illegal…I may have to sell it - it’s too soft


Love racing mine


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Semi flat local green trail that's just a 1 mile loop. Today was supposed to be a rest day but I ended up trying to do a Zone 2 ride on my singlespeed. Had to keep it at a walking pace on the uphills to keep the heart rate below 140. I normally average around 11mph on this trail but did multiple laps around 7mph instead. At this slightly above walking pace bike hiking pace you get to see a lot of little details and things off the trail you normally don't get to because you have to maintain focus on the trail. Lizards. Bugs. Strange foliage. This cool pattern of fungus had me stop to take a picture. Nature is just really damned cool.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Super E said:


> SS full suspension should probably be illegal…I may have to sell it - it’s too soft
> View attachment 2001038
> 
> View attachment 2001039


Looks bloody cool though.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Anne’s Butte just south of Bend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Took my old, repaired/resurrected Chester out for a lovely spin in the Coconino NF this morning. Drained the contents of the Cooziecage right here (a favorite place of mine to do such a thing). Saw a few good friends out-and-about along the way, stopped to chat them up, then home again home again jiggity jig.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Out before sunrise this morning


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

2nd pic is awesome!

Frame?


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Great way to end the day…


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Tinstigator said:


> 2nd pic is awesome!
> 
> Frame?


Thanks it's a stanton Sherpa MK2


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

It did cross my mind that it was a stanton lol


----------



## Morry (11 mo ago)

Took my 2002 Brodie Kinetic out on my longest trail ride so far. A little over 23km (14mi) and 530m of climbing (and a few hikes) in the foothills just west of Calgary. Beautiful day with the forests peppered with gold and red early fall colors. Its definitely my favorite time of the year to ride. Had a surprise encounter with a juvenile black bear grazing near the trail as I crested a small hill on the way back, despite my frequent hooting and hollering. Fortunately, it took off deep into the woods and I didn't have to back track.


----------



## Morry (11 mo ago)

duplicate removed.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Loaded up the Cooziecage and rode the Pugs SS up to a favorite drinkin’-log next to the Arizona Trail near Flagstaff this morning…sadly, this summer's Pipeline Fire all but fully consumed it.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Admittedly, I do have some hangups. But...I do get over them.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

All Mountain is AM and is done in the AM hours of the day all over the mountain though mainly in the automotive marked areas.;d


----------



## Spklife (11 mo ago)

Hey all, my ride a couple weeks ago took a turn for the...wet. Real wet. Check out the quick vid below.






The bikes a Vassago JabberWocky SS

Michael


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Another good day on the Engin…


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Chumba day…


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Perfect weather, 50's climbing into the 60's, low humidity, trails are prime. Love this time of year! (just before the leaves drop!)


----------



## gregkess (Oct 26, 2021)

New bike day! First ride on my new Spot Rocker carbon SS!


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Is that Chumba who used to make h'core alloy ht frames?

That gearing looks like what I maybe Should've run :/ though looks easy going to me lol


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Tinstigator said:


> Is that Chumba who used to make h'core alloy ht frames?
> 
> That gearing looks like what I maybe Should've run :/ though looks easy going to me lol


They make steel and titanium frames: Titanium & Steel Gravel, Mountain & All Road Bikes | Chumba

I run 30x23 or 22…everything here involves long steep climbs up and even with my gearing choice I still have a few hike-a-bike areas.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh k cool stuff as remember a brand imported to UK called Chumba that as far as I know ceased trading.

Had a weird headtube badge too


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

This bike is waaay too much fun…


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Smexy smexxxxxx


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

THATTTTT'S NIIIIIIIICCCCCCCE


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tinstigator said:


> THATTTTT'S NIIIIIIIICCCCCCCE


Agreed!


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

From race on Sat. 38 miles, 32x20 SS hard tail.


----------



## Morry (11 mo ago)

gregkess said:


> New bike day! First ride on my new Spot Rocker carbon SS!


How do you like it? I've been considering one of those for my next possible bike... 
Curious how the belt drive feels versus a chain, especially on a SS setup.


----------



## gregkess (Oct 26, 2021)

Morry said:


> How do you like it? I've been considering one of those for my next possible bike...
> Curious how the belt drive feels versus a chain, especially on a SS setup.


It is amazing! It is my 4th belt drive bike, though, so I have been sold on that part for many years. I also have a 2014 spot honey badger belt drive steel SS.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful day. The specter of winter is looming.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

No picture unfortunately but 200km 18000ft bikepacking route this weekend. My legs hurt now


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jay91_ss said:


> No picture unfortunately but 200km 18000ft bikepacking route this weekend. My legs hurt now


Wut??? Go back and get that pic. Your homework's incomplete!!

We wanna see a bike out in the wild with dirty bike feet!!
I had to train my bike to wipe em at the door...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

22km, 720m climbing...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lovely view, Nordie!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Lovely view, Nordie!


Can see my house from here 
10% for 45min, maxing at 16% with a little walking involved (32/22 gearing).
Way too early in the season for these climbs


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

This evening I rode past the new U23 women's road champ like she was standing still.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

not much single speeding lately, but the weather was too nice yesterday to miss.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Going back into the pain cave after a 2 year hiatus. I completely forgot how quiet SS are. Such a peaceful ride.
'19 Timberjack
Fox 130
32T Absolute Black
20T Surly
27.5











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MTBeing said:


> Going back into the pain cave after a 2 year hiatus. I completely forgot how quiet SS are. Such a peaceful ride.
> '19 Timberjack
> Fox 130
> 32T Absolute Black
> ...


Pain cave is only a temporary state of SS. SS makes you strong, fast. Enjoy the return to adventure!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

First race of the season.
Most were not ready although some had cheated and had been training...
1 hour, non-techy, 12km, 420m of climbing.
Heart rate through the roof and having to manage the climbs to survive to the end.
At least 3 SS's. Kona Unit rigid, Niner Air9 RDO and my Anthem.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Perfect autumn day for a ride.










Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Pain cave is only a temporary state of SS. SS makes you strong, fast. Enjoy the return to adventure!


Yea...looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

My morning got off to a rocky start.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

18 miles around the local. Spot the trail


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jay91_ss said:


> View attachment 2009498
> 
> 18 miles around the local. Spot the trail


A singletrack runs through it. Awesome place!!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Top of a lung-buster climb in Sonoran Preserve, north Phoenix.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

After racing a lot of cyclocross on singlespeed and riding a fair bit of mtb on a ss Gnarvestor, I did my first gravel race on the weekend, the Dirty Warrny. I rode the 140km version (there was also a 246km) and managed to average 25km/h which was higher than I planned. I was the only singlespeed (out of 150) and started at the back of the pack. Due to recent flooding the first 10km were on sealed roads which was hard. Most of the rest of the course was gravel and all the big climbs were not long after the gravel started so I passed a lot of riders in the hills. Ended up 13th (of 22) in the 50-60 age group and more or less mid field overall, which I was happy with.

Was a great weekend with an awesome vibe and excellent beer options.

Bike was my Raliegh Hodala 50x22.























Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Everything is a climb up around here…riding a SS on these climbs is better than a weight lifting session at the gym any day. This one is 2000-ft in 4-miles and I have dozens of other winter climbing choices, some harder, some easier, but all 2-4k up


----------



## bae984 (May 9, 2007)

Temps got out of the 30s yesterday, so took an hour-ish ride. Been trying to hone the fork pressures and think I've finally got it where I want.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Early start for yesterday's ride lights on. 20miles in total 1500 ascent. No picture as it was very dark


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jay91_ss said:


> Early start for yesterday's ride lights on. 20miles in total 1500 ascent. No picture as it was very dark


You didn't eat your carrots...


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

BansheeRune said:


> You didn't eat your carrots...


🤣 . My phone camera is unless


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

8 hour endurance race today in very taxing conditions! Decided to try setting up the full sus SS and it worked really well. I don't think it was any slower overall than a hardtail and feel quite a bit less beat up, though this might have been different on a less techy course.

Managed 10 laps, coming over the line with just 35 seconds to spare, which was the same amount as the overall leaders (those in lycra with gears etc  ), though obviously not as quick as them. 2nd place in the SS category completed 9 laps - this guy had beaten me at the nationals a few months back so it was nice to turn it around!



















Think my feet are still warming up and drying out...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go, Adam!! Awesome and the evidence... Dem choos!!


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

AdamR83 said:


> 8 hour endurance race today in very taxing conditions! Decided to try setting up the full sus SS and it worked really well. I don't think it was any slower overall than a hardtail and feel quite a bit less beat up, though this might have been different on a less techy course.
> 
> Managed 10 laps, coming over the line with just 35 seconds to spare, which was the same amount as the overall leaders (those in lycra with gears etc  ), though obviously not as quick as them. 2nd place in the SS category completed 9 laps - this guy had beaten me at the nationals a few months back so it was nice to turn it around!
> 
> ...


I was expecting more mud to be honest 😂
Well done for 1st ss


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Have you seen the size of my mudguards?  Nah, some of the course was across grass so it was like a CX race by the end - glue. The rest was piss wet through with puddles from the rain so it helped wash things off a bit!

Anyway, thanks guys 👍

Full results came out today and it turns out I was 13th overall out of the 79 soloists, plus would have been 8th as a 'team', so I'll take that!


----------



## Trev DM (Mar 3, 2018)

Was completely alone on the trails. Not a soul. Brilliant day. The Monster can is not mine. Neither is the car.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Nearly hit 50 degrees today, pretty sweet conditions!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Kiwi snow...


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

AdamR83 said:


> Think my feet are still warming up and drying out...


They're warm now! Shoes still wet though  

A few pics have come out... Had to buy these, but when a dude stands out in the cold for 8 hours to share the fruits of his craft, it has to be done 























































Full mudguards FTW!


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Short ride this morning 14 miles 1100 ft of ascent


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

17 miles 1300ft of assent


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cold (to me) after work ride, T332 Prescott, AZ


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Started half hour before sunrise today. A cold one for us in the UK -3c frozen dropper post and water bottle half way through the ride . 18 miles


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jay, that fender looks very nice as it seems like better functionality vs. the really stubby variety.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi banshee it does keep most of the spray out of your face . It's a mudhugger MUDHUGGER EVO (LONG) - Ziptie fitting: with optional VELCRO FITTING PACKS AVAILABLE


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Plus 1 on the Mudhuggers. Amazing bits of kit!

Don't get much snow in this part of the world (North West England), so when we do its important to make the most of it


----------



## braapdoctor1 (28 d ago)

Off the beaten path. Sometimes, taking the path of most resistance can be the most rewarding. If, that is, you come away unscathed.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Out on the old bike this morning . It feels a lot more responsive than my 29r Stanton and it's a tad lighter. 
17 miles 1300ft accent


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sedona for X-mas!


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Out before sunrise. Only 15miles today


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Short one this morning only 9 miles and 991ft of assent


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

For my last ride of the year, I grabbed ye olde 1-speed automatic for an afternoon delight. My brute force SS fitness has faded a bit, and I had to take a couple of recovery stops on the challenging 2.5mi climb, but really enjoyed the mental change of approach from my other bikes.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You had me at tacos and one speed automatics, Eric!

That Trek is a classic, annnnnd lovely as a OSM.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

It’s been too long since I’ve gotten dirty with the old girl. She made me suffer, and I deserved it. We both finished happy.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> It’s been too long since I’ve gotten dirty with the old girl. She made me suffer, and I deserved it. We both finished happy.


Man, you've never seen a bike laugh do deviously!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Man, you've never seen a bike laugh do deviously!


Drinking early?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Drinking early?


Warped sense of humor. Frankly, drinking and chemo/stem cell treatment is certain death.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Man, you've never seen a bike laugh do deviously!


Sure I have. My road bike is a mean sadistic *****.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> Sure I have. My road bike is a mean sadistic ***.


They can become pros at huckin' ya over the bars.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

My 2017 Orbea Alma. It’s been a geared setup since I got the frame in late 2017, then a few months back I picked up an Orbea Oiz and decided to convert the Alma to SS. It had been about 4 years since I’d really ridden SS but got in three good rides this week. Very happy to be back on a bike with no gears… just have to get the legs back in shape.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

21 miles 1500ft of accent with my friends on their full suspension bikes 🙄


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

44km, 1055m climbing...


















Descending was a little rougher though...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Look at that terrain!! Way to go, Nordie!

Damn, I cannot wait until my recovery is closer to complete...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Look at that terrain!! Way to go, Nordie!
> 
> Damn, I cannot wait until my recovery is closer to complete...


The climb (about 1hr 45min) is up the track of the country's first railway (horse drawn). Built in 1861 to get Chromite ore out, it was dismantled in 1872.
You still ride over the occasional exposed sleeper and have to keep an eye out for little straight things on the trail.
These 2 were from today...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Those will cush your core, Nordie! Be safe out there and enjoy the adventure. 

Good times!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

180 year old spikes. Good thing I run tough tyres


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

pcjones14 said:


> I've looked at something like the Blackspire Stinger, which has an ISCG mounted version. Would love to hear if anyone has used something similar.


I've used one on a couple of builds, (On One 456 and Stumpjumper M2). Simple to set up even without an ISG mount and weigh about the same as a tensioner, plus they are less prone to rock strikes, also it's easier to remove the rear wheel too.
The minimum practical chain ring size in push up mode was 30T as it needed too much chain wrap with anything smaller.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Wozo (Nov 30, 2016)

My single speed Fattie


----------

